# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Austinite's Fat Loss Protocol using Over the Counter Products.

## austinite

*
Understanding Fat:*

Did you know that your fat cells remain with you forever? That's right. They don't magically disappear, they don't turn into muscle and they don't burn away. When you lose fat-weight, you're actually shrinking the fat cells. That's it. Fat cells are there to stay, in your stomach, arms, thighs, etc... So now you understand the concept. We are working on shrinking fat cells here. There are no more fat cells to accumulate. Only expansion and shrinkage. There are 2 stages of accumulating fat cells, in the womb, and one last time during puberty. After that we're done accumulating. This is mainly why I made the decision to put an end to bulking cycles a while back. 

*My Experience:*

I've been on this protocol for a little over a month from the date of this post. I am pleased with my experience. This is while eating at TDEE, not under. I'm doing basic maintenance calories. I've been supplementing with green tea for a while, but haven't taken mega-doses until this experiment. Chromium was never in my diet, so that's new to me. Finally, Synephrine is also new to me. 

It's merely impossible for me to lose fat while eating at maintenance. I've never had the pleasure of meeting this occurrence until now. In just a little over 30 days, I lost 5.6 lbs of fat. Doesn't sound like much, huh? Well, I can tell you that without this protocol, not only would I have not lost a single ounce, but I would have gained some fat. So imagine the effects it would have in a caloric deficit. LBM change was a slight increase. While I said earlier that I am no longer running bulking cycles, those of you who still plan on bulking, this might actually be a perfect stack. But let's focus on fat loss here...

As you know, the lower your body fat percentage, the harder it is to lose fat. I'm at 12.06% today. I assure you, that someone between 16 to 20% would see much better results than I did. It's no secret... The heavier you are, the more you'll notice. This goes for any successful diet/protocol.

*Ingredients Needed:*

*1. Chromium Picolinate*
*2. Synephrine*
*3. EGCG (Green Tea Extract)*

*How Each Ingredient Works:*

*Chromium:*
I've been using this for just a little over a month now. After member basketballfan22 asked me about it in my protocol thread, I realized that my knowledge was pretty limited and that triggered some heavy duty research on my part. My findings were quite astonishing and had me running to the store for the supplement. I had to find out for myself, and I'm happy to report that in just over a month, I'm putting my stamp of approval on this one. 

Chromium is quite underrated. My research shows that many of us are actually deficient. This has everything to do with agricultural practices and processing by manufacturers. In other words, you're not getting enough chromium from the food you purchase at your local store. You can also blame the government, too! Dang FDA regulations!

We all have cravings, especially for starchy foods and sweets. Acting on these cravings above moderation raises insulin levels. That's a surefire way to increase fat cell size. Couple that with a chromium deficiency and you can pretty much forget about fat loss. Unless you burn an astronomical amount of calories daily (most of us don't), you'll gain fat and even potentially become a diabetic. Chromium can and will balance insulin levels and inevitably leading to a smaller fat cell. The insulin-sensitivity-regulating mineral will help redirect your appetite away from sweets and starches because you're finally balanced and able to properly process and metabolize sweet foods, starches, etc....

Chromium is also a key player in energy. Almost everyone on earth complains of fatigue, one of the main side effects of a deficient body. That will help add more minutes on the treadmill. 

_Warning: Consult with your doctor if you are diabetic before supplementing with Chromium._ 

*Synephrine:*
In many ways, this is actually pretty similar to the popular Ephedrine. Much safer, however, dosing still requires caution. I can say this from experience. It's considerably powerful. To give you an example of the measurement used, I've attached an image of the micro-scoop used for a single dose. I almost laughed when I saw the dose, but I followed instructions and it works. It works right away, I could feel it in less than 20 minutes. I also attempted tripling the dose and that didn't go over so well. 

Anyway, Synephrine is derived from both plants and animals. When looking for it, you may find that it's labeled as "Orange Extract". Synephrine will increase your metabolic rate by increasing lipolysis. So all great news so far. Get on amazon to find it, you can get 5 grams pretty cheap and considering the 20mg high dose, this will last you for a very long time. Just mix it with some water drink it. 

_Warning: Check your blood pressure while using this. Do not use if you have HBP.

_*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*_
_

*EGCG; Green Tea Extract:*
I drink diet green tea everyday as part of my liquid intake. But supplementing with an extract in pill form will yield much more effective dosages. Most folks who claim no results from green tea are the ones who run to the store, purchase some Lipton tea bags and have a cup of hot tea before bed. Forget that nonsense. High doses are required for green tea to make a difference. Let's see how...

You may have heard the abbreviation: EGCG. This is Epigallocatechin Gallate. The main component in green tea. This component has an effect on your daily energy expenditure, as you'll burn more calories than you normally would, even at rest. Drinking Lipton tea will not provide enough EGCG.

*Important information regarding purchasing this product:* You need to be careful when purchasing green tea extract, many of them out there have low percentages of EGCG, so be sure to read the label very carefully and look at the content. Do not search for green tea, search for EGCG as those specifically labeled with the abbreviation will typically have the highest content. For the protocol, you need 600mg of EGCG. I recommend NOW foods, they carry a product that contains 200mg of EGCG per pill. So for our protocol you'd be taking 3 pills. 

_Note: Take green tea extract with your daily fish oil supplement, this will increase bioavailability. 
_
*The Protocol:*

*Chromium:* 800mcg daily
*Synephrine:* 10 mg (1 scoop), for 3 days, if you feel OK, increase to 20 mg (2 scoops)
*EGCG:* 600mg daily (that's 600mg of EGCG, not to be confused with total green tea extract)



*Frequently Asked Questions:*

*When do I take this stack and how often?* 
_Because Synephrine works very quickly, I recommend that you take everything pre-workout. Once a day is all you need.

_
*Should I take it on days I'm not working out?*
_Absolutely, yes. Take it everyday until you're happy with your progress. I recommend that you give yourself a 7 day break from Synephrine every 30 days. 

_
*Will I look like kelkel in 30 days?*
_No, dummy. The man has never seen a treadmill and has abs of steel. But in 30 days you should have a noticeable difference. Your jeans will be looser. 

_
*Do I need to eat below TDEE?*
_Well, preferably. But since March, I've been eating at maintenance and haven't lost an ounce until I started this protocol and lost fat. This protocol was the only change I made. 

_
*Are there any side effects?*
_Chromium and EGCG will not give you any issues. Just be cautious with Synephrine as it's similar to ephedrine. Taking too much can make you jittery and give you that nasty "nervous" feeling in your elbows. Start low and increase slowly. I can only handle 2 micro-scoops. You might be able to do more but I don't recommend you attempt it because it works at smaller doses. As mentioned above, give yourself a week break for every month you're on it._


*Where Can I get these supplements?*
_Google search! I got all of mine on amazon. Don't panic, you'll find them. 


_


> *i found green tea extract but it doesn't say how much ECGC, just say equiv to 1500mg dry leaf extract. according to the wiki page on green tea extract, dry extract has more than 25% of catechin. so can i assume the ecge content is 25% x 1500mg = 375mg?*






> No. Follow me here...
> 
> Catechin breaks down to 6 compounds. EGCG, EGC, ECG, EC, GC and C. 
> 
> EGCG accounts for 50% of the group. 
> 
> So, your math is a good start... we have 375mg of Catechin. Divide that by 2 and you'll get the EGCG content, so your supplement has 187.5mg of EGCG.



*WHERE TO FIND THE PRODUCTS:*

Syn: http://healthsupplementwholesalers.c...synephrine-hcl
egcg: http://www.nowfoods.com/EGCg-Green-T...g-Capsules.htm 
chrm: http://www.naturesbounty.com/product/002603 

^ Those are the manufacturers and the products I recommend. I don't know about any others. I have not tested any others. You will need to use their "Where to buy" links if they do not sell products directly. I have no other info on any other products. 


*FINAL NOTE. PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING IN THIS THREAD:

*DO NOT ASK ME IF IT WOULD BE MORE EFFECTIVE TO TAKE OTHER COMPOUNDS. IF YOU TAKE OTHER COMPOUNDS (FOR THE PURPOSE OF BOOSTING THIS STACK) IT WOULD NOT BE MY STACK. I DON'T WANT TO DEAL WITH QUESTIONS REGARDING OTHER COMPOUNDS USED TO BOOST THIS STACK. MY STACK IS TRIED, TESTED AND PROVEN TO WORK AT THESE DOSES IN A SAFE AND EFFECTIVE MANNER. IF YOU WANT RESULTS LIKE MINE, DO NOT VARY FROM IT. JUST FOLLOW MY TIMING AND DO NOT ASK ME HOW TO BOOST THIS STACK. PLEASE, AGAIN... DO NOT ASK ME IF IT'S OK TO COMBINE ANYTHING WITH THIS STACK FOR ANY REASON. THE ANSWER IS NO.

YOU WILL NOT FEEL JOLTS, JITTERS OR WHATEVER. THERE ARE NO SIGNS TO LOOK FOR OTHER THAN YOUR WAIST-LINE GETTING SMALLER. DO NOT CONTACT ME AND DO NOT ASK ME WHY YOU DON'T 'FEEL' ANYTHING. I WILL NOT ANSWER PRIVATE MESSAGES REGARDING THIS STACK. POST QUESTIONS HERE.

----------


## Back In Black

Nice work bud :Smilie: 

Another FAQ that you will get, 'How many times a day should I take this stack?'

----------


## Failure

Also, which Chromium are you using? Picolinate?

----------


## austinite

> Nice work bud
> 
> Another FAQ that you will get, 'How many times a day should I take this stack?'


Thanks BIB. Added it to the first FAQ.

----------


## austinite

> Also, which Chromium are you using? Picolinate?


Picolinate. yes. I'll note that. thanks.

----------


## RaginCajun

well done austinite!

do you think one would need to use anything for his/her CNS once taking a break from the Synephrine?

lmao at the kelkel comment and so true. i think he is allergic to treadmills and the C word

----------


## austinite

> well done austinite!
> 
> do you think one would need to use anything for his/her CNS once taking a break from the Synephrine?
> 
> lmao at the kelkel comment and so true. i think he is allergic to treadmills and the C word


thx rc. I think a break will suffice.

----------


## JohnGalt

I know you are a big fan of Zinc for acne, so I'm curious with this new stack how you are timing the chromium? I wanted to add zinc to my routine daily, however when researching it I found that chromium and zinc will block each other from being absorbed and my doc put me on Cr for insulin resistance so would love to hear your thought on how to add both.

----------


## austinite

> I know you are a big fan of Zinc for acne, so I'm curious with this new stack how you are timing the chromium? I wanted to add zinc to my routine daily, however when researching it I found that chromium and zinc will block each other from being absorbed and my doc put me on Cr for insulin resistance so would love to hear your thought on how to add both.


Pre workout at 11pm. I take zinc first thing in the AM, no issues brother, remember the doses outlined are far more than your RDA, These mega doses are not affected in that way. 

You need to talk to your doc when dealing with medicating with anything insulin related.

----------


## JohnGalt

good deal, I have just been holding off on adding Zinc until I go back in and speak with him and get a peek at E2 levels.

----------


## austinite

> good deal, I have just been holding off on adding Zinc until I go back in and speak with him and get a peek at E2 levels.


Good call John. What are you on TRT for if you don't mind me asking? Did they just provide treatment or did they find the cause?

----------


## JohnGalt

secondary hypo, doc didn't find much in the way of cause when the blood/ultrasounds and started treatment. I have an introduction post in HRT from a few weeks back with my protocol and BW. First month the acne got a little out of hand so bought some Zinc per your acne thread then read the Cr interaction and haven't opened it ... thankfully it's starting to level off so we'll see

----------


## austinite

> secondary hypo, doc didn't find much in the way of cause when the blood/ultrasounds and started treatment. I have an introduction post in HRT from a few weeks back with my protocol and BW. First month the acne got a little out of hand so bought some Zinc per your acne thread then read the Cr interaction and haven't opened it ... thankfully it's starting to level off so we'll see


gotcha. Thanks for explaining. I'll check your thread. Let me know please what the doc says about high doses of chromium, I'm very interested.

----------


## Gaspaco

Wil I look like kel?? Lmao!!  :Big Grin: 

Nice read brother!

----------


## JohnGalt

> gotcha. Thanks for explaining. I'll check your thread. Let me know please what the doc says about high doses of chromium, I'm very interested.


initially he actually wanted me at 2000mcg daily, then told me he wanted to lower it since that could cause me to feel "sick". He didn't explain exactly how it could upset me lol so dropped me to 500mcg I should have asked more details was there for "injection training" so my mind was a little distracted lmao

----------


## energizer bunny

great read mate!......will definitely be giving this a go sometime.

----------


## M302_Imola

Nice informative post! Maybe you can relate this stack to other fat burning stacks you've tried (ECA?, Oxyelite Pro?, etc.).

----------


## basketballfan22

Yet another amazing post austinite. Great job. At least I have contributed something besides constant headaches with all my questioning, lol. I have more questions though. Surprise, surprise.

----------


## basketballfan22

To begin, you are more aware about my position dietary and lifting wise than anyone else; so would you still recommend this stack for me? I am trying to leanly bulk (key word here is leanly), and I have an extremely fast metabolism. Yet I would still like to reduce my body fat by 1 or 2 percent so I can be around 10%. I know you said I should just focus on bulking first, then reduce any additional body fat I acquire after.

Second, would it be fine to use this stack in conjunction with your vascularity stack? In that stack you recommend 1,260 mg of green tea extract; does this equate to 600 mg of EGCG (based on the particular green tea extract you use)? I ask because I plan to get a powder that is 50% EGCG and this fits both of these protocols. In the other protocol you spilt the green tea extract into three doses, if I do both protocols, should I just do one dose or split it up?

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Austinite...great as usual man. Thank you for putting the time in, not only in the write up, but the research as well. He has a ton of work invested here folks!

----------


## kelkel

First. Ha Ha!

Second. Great work! You should take time off from work more often!

Third. You know I've mentioned on this site about fat cells and that they only "shrink" but nobody listened! Thanks.

Fourth. New word of the day: Epigallocatechin Gallate

Fifth. I've seen those treadmill things. From a distance.

Sixth. Repeat Second.

----------


## basketballfan22

Also I wanted to thank you for the information about fat cells. I have to admit that I never knew they only shrank.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> First. Ha Ha!
> 
> Second. Great work! You should take time off from work more often!
> 
> Third. You know I've mentioned on this site about fat cells and that they only "shrink" but nobody listened! Thanks.
> 
> Fourth. New word of the day: Epigallocatechin Gallate
> 
> Fifth. I've seen those treadmill things. From a distance.
> ...





> Also I wanted to thank you for the information about fat cells. I have to admit that I never knew they only shrank.


kelkel and austinite are both dead on about of reduction of fat cell size, not "burning fat." And it is a very valuable piece of info to have for sure!

----------


## austinite

> To begin, you are more aware about my position dietary and lifting wise than anyone else; so would you still recommend this stack for me? I am trying to leanly bulk (key word here is leanly), and I have an extremely fast metabolism. Yet I would still like to reduce my body fat by 1 or 2 percent so I can be around 10%. I know you said I should just focus on bulking first, then reduce any additional body fat I acquire after.
> 
> Second, would it be fine to use this stack in conjunction with your vascularity stack? In that stack you recommend 1,260 mg of green tea extract; does this equate to 600 mg of EGCG (based on the particular green tea extract you use)? I ask because I plan to get a powder that is 50% EGCG and this fits both of these protocols. In the other protocol you spilt the green tea extract into three doses, if I do both protocols, should I just do one dose or split it up?


Regardless of your metabolism, you should still benefit from this stack. 

You can certainly use this with the vascularity stack. But the Vas/Stack does not include green tea. Anyway, if you are using any protocol that include green tea, and you want to run this fat loss stack, you should just use the green tea in this stack and drop the other. 

Splitting dose is fine  :Smilie:  I specified to take at once for this particular stack to make keep it simple.

----------


## austinite

> great read mate!......will definitely be giving this a go sometime.


Thanks buddy. 




> Nice informative post! Maybe you can relate this stack to other fat burning stacks you've tried (ECA?, Oxyelite Pro?, etc.).


Much appreciate Imola... and good idea! Learned a lot from you since I've followed your posts.




> Austinite...great as usual man. Thank you for putting the time in, not only in the write up, but the research as well. He has a ton of work invested here folks!


Thanks Odins, I appreciate the kind words brother. 




> First. Ha Ha!
> 
> Second. Great work! You should take time off from work more often!
> 
> Third. You know I've mentioned on this site about fat cells and that they only "shrink" but nobody listened! Thanks.
> 
> Fourth. New word of the day: Epigallocatechin Gallate
> 
> Fifth. I've seen those treadmill things. From a distance.
> ...


lol, I had to throw something in there. Thanks for the kind words, and yes, I've certainly come across your posts mentioning fat cell shrinkage. I think it's a discouraging fact for many people and that's why it's generally ignored. But folks just need to understand that you _can_ shrink your cells enough to have the abs and the shredded look eventually.

----------


## basketballfan22

> Regardless of your metabolism, you should still benefit from this stack. 
> 
> You can certainly use this with the vascularity stack. But the Vas/Stack does not include green tea. Anyway, if you are using any protocol that include green tea, and you want to run this fat loss stack, you should just use the green tea in this stack and drop the other. 
> 
> Splitting dose is fine  I specified to take at once for this particular stack to make keep it simple.


In your "Amino Acids" thread (which you told me was the vascular stack), you have green tea extract in the chart you posted; I also asked about it in the thread. Regardless, thanks.

----------


## austinite

> In your "Amino Acids" thread (which you told me was the vascular stack), you have green tea extract in the chart you posted; I also asked about it in the thread. Regardless, thanks.


Thats not the vascularity stack, although it could be  :Smilie:  That's my complete protocol. Look at the very bottom of the thread for the specific vascularity stack.

----------


## Pittsburgh412

> Understanding Fat:
> 
> Did you know that your fat cells remain with you forever? That's right. They don't magically disappear, they don't turn into muscle and they don't burn away. When you lose fat-weight, you're actually shrinking the fat cells. That's it. Fat cells are there to stay, in your stomach, arms, thighs, etc... So now you understand the concept. We are working on shrinking fat cells here. This is mainly why I made the decision to put an end to bulking cycles a while back.
> 
> My Experience:
> 
> I've been on this protocol for a little over a month from the date of this post. I am pleased with my experience. This is while eating at TDEE, not under. I'm doing basic maintenance calories. I've been supplementing with green tea for a while, but haven't taken mega-doses until this experiment. Chromium was never in my diet, so that's new to me. Finally, Synephrine is also new to me.
> 
> It's merely impossible for me to lose fat while eating at maintenance. I've never had the pleasure of meeting this occurrence until now. In just a little over 30 days, I lost 5.6 lbs of fat. Doesn't sound like much, huh? Well, I can tell you that without this protocol, not only would I have not lost a single ounce, but I would have gained some fat. So imagine the effects it would have in a caloric deficit. LBM change was a slight increase. While I said earlier that I am no longer running bulking cycles, those of you who still plan on bulking, this might actually be a perfect stack. But let's focus on fat loss here...
> ...


So at 30% eat TDEE I would amplify my results from yours?

----------


## austinite

> So at 30% eat TDEE I would amplify my results from yours?


Dang pitt. Can you edit and remove the quote, kind of a massive quote, lol. 

I don't know what you mean by "amplify my results from yours?" can you rephrase please?

----------


## basketballfan22

> Thats not the vascularity stack, although it could be  That's my complete protocol. Look at the very bottom of the thread for the specific vascularity stack.


Oh man you are killing me, lol. To prove my sanity here are the posts I was referring to:

Me: You included a vascularity protocol in the first post, so what is this thread's protocol specifically for? Energy and vascularity?

You: vascularity

To be an even bigger pain in your ass, do you plan to update that thread to include your chromium and synephrine use?

By the way I am just giving you a hard time. I am not that selfish and ungrateful, lol.

----------


## austinite

> Oh man you are killing me, lol. To prove my sanity here are the posts I was referring to:
> 
> Me: You included a vascularity protocol in the first post, so what is this thread's protocol specifically for? Energy and vascularity?
> 
> You: vascularity
> 
> To be an even bigger pain in your ass, do you plan to update that thread to include your chromium and synephrine use?
> 
> By the way I am just giving you a hard time. I am not that selfish and ungrateful, lol.


Like I said above, its my protocol thread and I've included a specific vascularity stack at the bottom. The answer to your question in the other thread was vascularity because the majority of the protocol yields results closer to that than energy. I didn't want to "label" the entire thread but I did want to answer your question.

----------


## Pittsburgh412

> Dang pitt. Can you edit and remove the quote, kind of a massive quote, lol.
> 
> I don't know what you mean by "amplify my results from yours?" can you rephrase please?


You said somewhere in there that if you eat under TDEE you could have much better results? And common sense says to me that If you at 10% lost 5lbs me at 30% should loose 15lbs ?

----------


## austinite

> You said somewhere in there that if you eat under TDEE you could have much better results? And common sense says to me that If you at 10% lost 5lbs me at 30% should loose 15lbs ?


I'm not at 10%. If you're at 30% you should see great results. There is no mathematical formula. Results will vary. Watch blood pressure very closely at 30% BF.

----------


## Pittsburgh412

> I'm not at 10%. If you're at 30% you should see great results. There is no mathematical formula. Results will vary. Watch blood pressure very closely at 30% BF.


Will it raise or lower BP?

----------


## austinite

^ Has potential to raise. But not enough to be concerned unless you already have HBP.

----------


## Java Man

Ha! I could have used this big time last year! Another awesome post by the natural guru!  :Smilie:  thanks man.

----------


## kelkel

> kelkel and austinite are both dead on about of reduction of fat cell size, not "burning fat." And it is a very valuable piece of info to have for sure!



I've quoted this for years longer than I've been here. It's why I never really believed in bulking. I just don't want the fat. Ever.

----------


## austinite

> I've quoted this for years longer than I've been here. It's why I never really believed in bulking. I just don't want the fat. Ever.


Right. It should be made clear that there are no more fat cells to accumulate. Only expansion and shrinkage. There are 2 stages of accumulating fat cells, in the womb, and one last time during puberty. After that we're done accumulating.

----------


## Java Man

> Right. It should be made clear that there are no more fat cells to accumulate. Only expansion and shrinkage. There are 2 stages of accumulating fat cells, in the womb, and one last time during puberty. After that we're done accumulating.


So in other words, if you were/are a skinny teen and you want to know what you have to look forward to when you get old and haven't kept up a healthy lifestyle, just look at your baby pictures and add 250lbs.

----------


## austinite

^ lmao.

----------


## kelkel

> Right. It should be made clear that there are no more fat cells to accumulate. Only expansion and shrinkage. There are 2 stages of accumulating fat cells, in the womb, and one last time during puberty. After that we're done accumulating.


Don't want a fat womb either, dammit.

----------


## austinite

> Don't want a fat womb either, dammit.


Damn man. Your freakin calves have their own calves.

----------


## kelkel

^Funny. Should have seen them 20 years ago when competing. Much better then. Took that pic today actually. Tough to keep heels flat and hold the damn bberry behind me. Bout fell over. Probably cause I'm old.

----------


## austinite

> ^Funny. Should have seen them 20 years ago when competing. Much better then. Took that pic today actually. Tough to keep heels flat and hold the damn bberry behind me. Bout fell over. Probably cause I'm old.


I told you to stop wearing heels. 

I don't want to see your calves from 20 years ago. This is depressing enough. lol, or should I say... motivational!

----------


## kelkel

> *I told you to stop wearing heels.* 
> 
> I don't want to see your calves from 20 years ago. This is depressing enough. lol, or should I say... motivational!


Never! What I wear at home is my business, dammit.

Now, back to the point of this excellent thread!

----------


## austinite

> Never! What I wear at home is my business, dammit.
> 
> Now, back to the point of this excellent thread!


it rubs the lotion on its skin or it gets the hose again.

Ok ok... back to topic! Sorry, OP!

----------


## basketballfan22

> Right. It should be made clear that there are no more fat cells to accumulate. Only expansion and shrinkage. There are 2 stages of accumulating fat cells, in the womb, and one last time during puberty. After that we're done accumulating.


Thanks for that too. After what you said in the first post, I thought it was a one-way street where you can accumulate more fat cells but can only shrink fat cells in the other direction. It makes sense that it works both ways though.

----------


## basketballfan22

> I've quoted this for years longer than I've been here. It's why I never really believed in bulking. I just don't want the fat. Ever.


Yes! I am the same way. I am nowhere near your freak size, but still. Your calves are ridiculous especially considering you're an old man,  :Wink: .

----------


## tigerspawn

Thanks Austinite.

----------


## austinite

> Thanks Austinite.


Anytime Tiger  :Smilie:

----------


## RANA

Great read, this is something in going to try.

----------


## bdos

Im still collecting my supps from your other thread your sending me broke austin! Really great read tho

----------


## phaedo

> *Will I look like kelkel in 30 days?*
> _No, dummy. The man has never seen a treadmill and has abs of steel. But in 30 days you should have a noticeable difference. Your jeans will be looser._


Hahahaha!! I was drinking outta my shaker bottle when I read that and blew water all over. Lol, funny funny. 

Anyways, interesting post; excellent write-up, too. I'm going to try it out and see how it works for me. Thanks austinite!

----------


## Back In Black

> Right. It should be made clear that there are no more fat cells to accumulate. Only expansion and shrinkage. There are 2 stages of accumulating fat cells, in the womb, and one last time during puberty. After that we're done accumulating.


Unless your fat cells get so big that they can't get any bigger. Then you can grow new fat cells which you will never lose. I read this a little while ago, written by Lyle McDonald. Can't imagine what level of obesity you would need to be for this to happen!

----------


## austinite

> Hahahaha!! I was drinking outta my shaker bottle when I read that and blew water all over. Lol, funny funny. 
> 
> Anyways, interesting post; excellent write-up, too. I'm going to try it out and see how it works for me. Thanks austinite!


 :Smilie:  Great. Thanks, phaedo. Keep me posted on your progress please.

----------


## austinite

> Unless your fat cells get so big that they can't get any bigger. Then you can grow new fat cells which you will never lose. I read this a little while ago, written by Lyle McDonald. Can't imagine what level of obesity you would need to be for this to happen!


Interesting. I'll have to research that one. I didn't think there was a limit to a fat cell.

----------


## krugerr

> Unless your fat cells get so big that they can't get any bigger. Then you can grow new fat cells which you will never lose. I read this a little while ago, written by Lyle McDonald. Can't imagine what level of obesity you would need to be for this to happen!


 Firstly, fantastic thread Aust. A lot of effort has gone into your recent vitamin and stack threads, its very much appreciated!

Secondly, I was going to bring up the point that BiB made. I was under the impression that you cannot lose/destroy a fat cell naturally once it is made, but that you could create new ones once your fat-cells are full. 

-Krugerr


*Edit - BiB posted below where it was from.

----------


## Back In Black

> Interesting. I'll have to research that one. I didn't think there was a limit to a fat cell.


Ill try and find it for you. It's in his Stubborn Fat Loss Solution book.

----------


## bdos

Austin how would this stack work on someone who doesnt do alot of gym time but keeps their diet at maintence or under?

----------


## austinite

> Austin how would this stack work on someone who doesnt do alot of gym time but keeps their diet at maintence or under?


It will still work. Obviously results would suffer but you'll expend more daily than you normally would.

----------


## bdos

> It will still work. Obviously results would suffer but you'll expend more daily than you normally would.


Its hard to guage for the gf 10hour days 6 days a week always on her feet cant put a number of cals you'll burn doing that

----------


## kelkel

> Firstly, fantastic thread Aust. A lot of effort has gone into your recent vitamin and stack threads, its very much appreciated!
> 
> Secondly, I was going to bring up the point that BiB made. I was under the impression that you cannot lose/destroy a fat cell naturally once it is made, but that you could create new ones once *your fat-cells are full.*  
> 
> -Krugerr
> 
> 
> .
> 
> ...



I'm thinking that's funny

----------


## krugerr

> I'm thinking that's funny


Hah, I suppose I could have worded that better  :Wink:

----------


## kelkel

> Hah, I suppose I could have worded that better


Nope. Perfect.

----------


## austinite

Well shoot, i totally missed that post, sorry kruger. Thank you. I'm still researching this and cant find anything to debunk what I originally said. I understand people say it and there are articles out there, but I have yet to see any proof.

----------


## tigerspawn

> Im still collecting my supps from your other thread your sending me broke austin! Really great read tho



Austinite needs to start a supplement website.

----------


## tigerspawn

> Interesting. I'll have to research that one. I didn't think there was a limit to a fat cell.


Austinite since your always helping others I hope that this helps you. A study published in the journal Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences states that adults can develop new fat cells. 

Regional differences in cellular mechanisms of adipose tissue gain with overfeeding

----------


## Brazensol

This is exciting! I am currently sitting right at 20% bf (down from 34.5% I might add). As soon as I can track down the 200 mgs EGCG on Amazon the order will be complete and the stuff should be here tomorrow or Saturday. I'll add the results to my nutrition log, http://forums.steroid.com/nutrition-...build-log.html and also here if you'd like.

----------


## Brazensol

Ok. It was listed as 400mg capsules but the EGCG content is 200mg. All is well... and ordered!

----------


## Pittsburgh412

> It will still work. Obviously results would suffer but you'll expend more daily than you normally would.


I couldn't find synophrine so but I got the other stuff

----------


## austinite

> I couldn't find synophrine so but I got the other stuff


It's all over the net. Try amazon and be sure you're spelling it correctly. it's Syn*e*phrine, not Syn*o*...

----------


## austinite

> This is exciting! I am currently sitting right at 20% bf (down from 34.5% I might add). As soon as I can track down the 200 mgs EGCG on Amazon the order will be complete and the stuff should be here tomorrow or Saturday. I'll add the results to my nutrition log, http://forums.steroid.com/nutrition-...build-log.html and also here if you'd like.





> Ok. It was listed as 400mg capsules but the EGCG content is 200mg. All is well... and ordered!


Great! Certainly update me on your progress in here. Much appreciated. Good luck Braz!

----------


## austinite

> Austinite since your always helping others I hope that this helps you. A study published in the journal Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences states that adults can develop new fat cells. 
> 
> Regional differences in cellular mechanisms of adipose tissue gain with overfeeding


Thanks, Tiger! I'll give this a read today!

----------


## austinite

> Great read, this is something in going to try.


Thanks, Rana!

----------


## Pittsburgh412

> It's all over the net. Try amazon and be sure you're spelling it correctly. it's Synephrine, not Syno...


Yeah I see it, like 20$ for 500 servings lol
Could this work without it?

----------


## austinite

> Yeah I see it, like 20$ for 500 servings lol
> Could this work without it?


You think that's expensive? That's over a years worth. or 4 pennies per dose. 

It will work but not nearly as effective.

----------


## basketballfan22

> You think that's expensive? That's over a years worth. or 4 pennies per dose. 
> 
> It will work but not nearly as effective.


Lol, I know. That is the, or one of the, cheapest supplements in your entire protocol. I was actually worried that it would expire before I finished the product, but I assume vitamin and mineral powders last awhile.

----------


## AD

> Austinite needs to start a supplement website.


Aus, when will you produce capsules containing this stack and give members a discount?

----------


## austinite

> Aus, when will you produce capsules containing this stack and give members a discount?


Conflict of interest  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaspaco

I just got all the stuff! Hope I will at least look like David Hasselhoff after a month! 

When should I take the dosage in OFF DAYS? 

Morning? Empty? After meal?

----------


## austinite

> I just got all the stuff! Hope I will at least look like David Hasselhoff after a month!
> 
> When should I take the dosage in OFF DAYS?
> 
> Morning? Empty? After meal?


Great! Keep me posted on your progress. On off days take it the same time you would normally workout. All water soluble so empty stomach is fine. Even an hour after food is ok. Just not with food directly.

----------


## Gaspaco

> Great! Keep me posted on your progress. On off days take it the same time you would normally workout. All water soluble so empty stomach is fine. Even an hour after food is ok. Just not with food directly.


I workout usually around 10:00 am. (working late)

Can I do off days first thing in the morning on empty stomach? 

...and than 30min later breakfast?? Longer?

----------


## GEEZII

hey quick question, with the Synephrine, because i don't have that micro scoop, can i just weigh out 10mg/20mg on a digital scale?

----------


## Back In Black

> hey quick question, with the Synephrine, because i don't have that micro scoop, can i just weigh out 10mg/20mg on a digital scale?


If you have a micro scale yes.

----------


## austinite

> I workout usually around 10:00 am. (working late)
> 
> Can I do off days first thing in the morning on empty stomach? 
> 
> ...and than 30min later breakfast?? Longer?


Absolutely! go for it!

----------


## austinite

> hey quick question, with the Synephrine, because i don't have that micro scoop, can i just weigh out 10mg/20mg on a digital scale?





> If you have a micro scale yes.


^^ this. You can also get micro-scoops online, most Synephrine dealers will provide one with your purchase.

----------


## GEEZII

thanks for that! ill ask them. i'm looking forward to trying this out to drop the bf more. 
all your threads are very knowledgeable  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaspaco

> Absolutely! go for it!


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Walnutz

Would you say the synephrine acts on the same receptors as ephedrine?
whats the exact difference of it vs Eph?
I know it is less "speedy/buzz" then ephedrine. 
Thought I would ask. 
Thank you for the thread!

----------


## austinite

> Would you say the synephrine acts on the same receptors as ephedrine? 
> whats the exact difference of it vs Eph?
> I know it is less "speedy/buzz" then ephedrine. 
> Thought I would ask. 
> Thank you for the thread!


Yes they both act on alpha and Beta-adrenergic receptors. However, they do act differently. I can write a book about how they function exactly, but I don't feel like it, lol. But in short... 

- Ephedrine is a direct beta agonist, and Synephrine is a direct alpha. 
- Ephedrine lightly activates Alpha, and Synephrine lightly activates Beta. 

Now of course Beta's are the crucial ones which is why Ephedrine is more potent. But I believe that 20mg of Synephrine as I experimented, is a safe and very effective dose to yield results with Betas. Mainly B3. 

Also noteworthy...

- Ephedrine will yield a higher resting metabolic rate.
- Heart rate elevates higher with Ephedrine.
- Body core temperature increase difference is negligible. 
- Blood pressure increase difference is negligible. 

Hope that helps.

----------


## Walnutz

> Yes they both act on alpha and Beta-adrenergic receptors. However, they do act differently. I can write a book about how they function exactly, but I don't feel like it, lol. But in short... 
> 
> - Ephedrine is a direct beta agonist, and Synephrine is a direct alpha. 
> - Ephedrine lightly activates Alpha, and Synephrine lightly activates Beta. 
> 
> Now of course Beta's are the crucial ones which is why Ephedrine is more potent. But I believe that 20mg of Synephrine as I experimented, is a safe and very effective dose to yield results with Betas. Mainly B3. 
> 
> Also noteworthy...
> 
> ...


Yes is does, thanks a lot!

----------


## Myers

How would u compare this stack to an ECA stack? Which one could give u better progress ? In the same conditions ofc.

----------


## AD

Aus bro. Not sure if this has been asked before. Do you have an idea which of the 3 "ingredients" causes the most and which cause the least fat loss? Would you be conducting further studies with each of them individually?

----------


## austinite

> How would u compare this stack to an ECA stack? Which one could give u better progress ? In the same conditions ofc.


No idea. You know... these comparisons are just incredibly too broad. Body response will be so individualistic. I never ran ECA at maintenence, only in an extreme caloric deficit. So I don't have the primary (diet) to help me compare. 

That said... I think the effects Chromium will produce, coupled with Syn and EGCG, will actually do better in a caloric deficit.

----------


## Gaspaco

Hey aust!

My GF wants to do the protocol with me! Same dosage?

----------


## austinite

> Aus bro. Not sure if this has been asked before. Do you have an idea which of the 3 "ingredients" causes the most and which cause the least fat loss? Would you be conducting further studies with each of them individually?


It's hard to say because they all work in separate areas, some directly and other indirectly. But If I had to, I'd rank them in the following order:

1. Synephrine
2. Chromium
3. EGCG

I've studied them quite a bit, but as with anything else I take, I'm always looking for more evidence and even anything that might counter what I've seen. All in all, my experience is what approves or rejects a product. But I can tell you a considerable amount of detail about all of these compounds. It gets pretty technical and I wanted the original post to be in laymans.

----------


## austinite

> Hey aust!
> 
> My GF wants to do the protocol with me! Same dosage?


Yes, keep her at 10mg with Syn. Everything else is the same.

----------


## AD

I've been cutting natty for 2 months now. Would be good to throw this stack in the mix. Will start looking for them in my local drugstore but i fear they will come in much lower doses like my D3. Might try a half-strength stack. Post my results next month  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> I've been cutting natty for 2 months now. Would be good to throw this stack in the mix. Will start looking for them in my local drugstore but i fear they will come in much lower doses like my D3. Might try a half-strength stack. Post my results next month


Absolutely. Even at half strength I believe it will help you reach your goals faster. Keep me posted please.

----------


## Gaspaco

> Yes, keep her at 10mg with Syn. Everything else is the same.


Thanks bro

----------


## Brazensol

> Yes they both act on alpha and Beta-adrenergic receptors. However, they do act differently. I can write a book about how they function exactly, but I don't feel like it, lol. But in short... 
> 
> - Ephedrine is a direct beta agonist, and Synephrine is a direct alpha. 
> - Ephedrine lightly activates Alpha, and Synephrine lightly activates Beta. 
> 
> Now of course Beta's are the crucial ones which is why Ephedrine is more potent. But I believe that 20mg of Synephrine as I experimented, is a safe and very effective dose to yield results with Betas. Mainly B3. 
> 
> Also noteworthy...
> 
> ...


That's good to hear because I've taken products with ephedrine and did not like the way they made my heart race.

----------


## Brazensol

Got the EGCG and chromium picolinate today. Got to love Amazon! Get the synephrine tomorrow. Start protocol tomorrow. Good news on the weight loss front; weighed in at 188.8 and 20.3% bf this morning! I figure I've lost 38.6 pounds of fat and gained 9-10 pounds of lean in the last 3 months or so. Hope to lose another 6-8 pounds of fat in the next thirty days with this fat burner (shrinker?) stack!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

great thread austinite! I subscribed/Favorited it
~curious whats your average cost monthly to run all this?

----------


## austinite

> great thread austinite! I subscribed/Favorited it
> ~curious whats your average cost monthly to run all this?


Thank you. 

Cost is about $25 if you shop online.

----------


## austinite

> Got the EGCG and chromium picolinate today. Got to love Amazon! Get the synephrine tomorrow. Start protocol tomorrow. Good news on the weight loss front; weighed in at 188.8 and 20.3% bf this morning! I figure I've lost 38.6 pounds of fat and gained 9-10 pounds of lean in the last 3 months or so. Hope to lose another 6-8 pounds of fat in the next thirty days with this fat burner (shrinker?) stack!!!


Outstanding! looking forward to this.

----------


## AD

i found green tea extract but it doesn't say how much ECGC, just say equiv to 1500mg dry leaf extract. according to the wiki page on green tea extract, dry extract has more than 25% of catechin. so can i assume the ecge content is 25% x 1500mg = 375mg?

----------


## basketballfan22

> i found green tea extract but it doesn't say how much ECGC, just say equiv to 1500mg dry leaf extract. according to the wiki page on green tea extract, dry extract has more than 25% of catechin. so can i assume the ecge content is 25% x 1500mg = 375mg?


Really? That's weird. Can you post a link?

----------


## austinite

> i found green tea extract but it doesn't say how much ECGC, just say equiv to 1500mg dry leaf extract. according to the wiki page on green tea extract, dry extract has more than 25% of catechin. so can i assume the ecge content is 25% x 1500mg = 375mg?


No. Follow me here... (Ill add this to the OP, great question AD)

Catechin breaks down to 6 compounds. EGCG, EGC, ECG, EC, GC and C. 

EGCG accounts for 50% of the group. 

So, your math is a good start... we have 375mg of Catechin. Divide that by 2 and you'll get the EGCG content, so your supplement has 187.5mg of EGCG.

----------


## AD

> Really? That's weird. Can you post a link?


here:
Green tea extract - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




> No. Follow me here... (Ill add this to the OP, great question AD)
> 
> Catechin breaks down to 6 compounds. EGCG, EGC, ECG, EC, GC and C. 
> 
> EGCG accounts for 50% of the group. 
> 
> So, your math is a good start... we have 375mg of Catechin. Divide that by 2 and you'll get the EGCG content, so your supplement has 187.5mg of EGCG.


damn. thats pretty low.

----------


## basketballfan22

> here:
> Green tea extract - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> damn. thats pretty low.


I was curious about the particular product you found AD, not green tea extract in general. The green tea extract products that I found all have the EGCG content listed, so that's why I asked for a link.

----------


## austinite

> I was curious about the particular product you found AD, not green tea extract in general. The green tea extract products that I found all have the EGCG content listed, so that's why I asked for a link.


He can only buy local where he is. He wont have a link.

----------


## basketballfan22

> He can only buy local where he is. He wont have a link.


Ah, I wasn't aware of that. I am sorry AD; forget about it.

----------


## Brazensol

Amazon. Amazon. Amazon. Oh yeah, dot com!

----------


## AD

> Amazon. Amazon. Amazon. Oh yeah, dot com!


I'm not from the US, and i hate paying for shipping for things i can get from the store.

----------


## Brazensol

Are you from the UK or EU? I think Amazon has a similiar setup if you are. Not sure about the shipping though...

----------


## FRDave

So it's best to take this stack all in one dose around lunch/pre workout? Or should I break it up in 2-3 daily doses (breakfast/lunch/pre-workout)? 

I am all about optimal dosage/timing, not convenience...

Thanks in advance,
Dave

----------


## austinite

> So it's best to take this stack all in one dose around lunch/pre workout? Or should I break it up in 2-3 daily doses (breakfast/lunch/pre-workout)? 
> 
> I am all about optimal dosage/timing, not convenience...
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Dave


The most important thing to take pre workout is Synephrine. everything else doesn't matter. Take them whenever.

----------


## phaedo

How inclined is one to overdose with Chromium? My supplement is dosed to 500 mcg, so I figured of taking 1000 mcg per day. 

Did you notice, either in self-experimentation or research, any risks and side effects associated with Chromium overdose?

----------


## austinite

> How inclined is one to overdose with Chromium? My supplement is dosed to 500 mcg, so I figured of taking 1000 mcg per day. 
> 
> Did you notice, either in self-experimentation or research, any risks and side effects associated with Chromium overdose?


That's too much. Find one at the right dose or use less. You can potentially cause liver damage, stomach discomfort, vomiting, etc...

----------


## AnabolicDoc

How come you didn't include DNP ? :-) Really great post/thread! Earlier today I took some chromium, egcg and synephrine and you're completely right . . . I look nothing like kelkel. Maybe it takes a day or two, so fingers crossed for tomorrow. I'll keep you posted.

----------


## austinite

> How come you didn't include DNP? :-) Really great post/thread! Earlier today I took some chromium, egcg and synephrine and you're completely right . . . I look nothing like kelkel. Maybe it takes a day or two, so fingers crossed for tomorrow. I'll keep you posted.


lmao. Love it when you come around Adoc! Thanks brother, looking forward to hearing from you.

----------


## InTransit

Why not just run ECA stack? 
I've ran ECA and SCA (and all the other stacks, CEC, DNC, NYC etc) stack and ECA stack works better than syn for me for fat loss. Tons of studies as well, it works, and works well.

----------


## austinite

> Why not just run ECA stack? 
> I've ran ECA and SCA (and all the other stacks, CEC, DNC, NYC etc) stack and ECA stack works better than syn for me for fat loss. Tons of studies as well, it works, and works well.


Reasons are listed in the thread. This is more than just Synephrine, it's a stack. Also the effectiveness of Ephedrine has been stated in the thread. Caffeine does nothing for most people.

----------


## FRDave

> Why not just run ECA stack?
> I've ran ECA and SCA (and all the other stacks, CEC, DNC, NYC etc) stack and ECA stack works better than syn for me for fat loss. Tons of studies as well, it works, and works well.


I am going to try this route since I can't find pure ephedrine hcl for the life of me :-( All the Canadian sources I found wont ship to the USA and the few that do wont ship to Ca.

----------


## AnabolicDoc

You can buy it in pharmacies, combined with guaifenesin. It's called bronkaid and primatene, although I think bronkaid is on backorder. Guaifenesin is pretty much harmless and just thins your bronchial/lung secretions. It is the active ingredient in original Robitussin.

----------


## Pittsburgh412

> That's too much. Find one at the right dose or use less. You can potentially cause liver damage, stomach discomfort, vomiting, etc...


I think 800mcg might be causing stomach discomfort to me personally , unless the 4 green tea pills (125mg ECGC each) are the culprit

----------


## austinite

> I think 800mcg might be causing stomach discomfort to me personally , unless the 4 green tea pills (125mg ECGC each) are the culprit


Very unlikely at that dose. But try an elimination process and run it lower.

----------


## Pittsburgh412

> Very unlikely at that dose. But try an elimination process and run it lower.


Good idea bro

----------


## bringndaheat

Great thread Austin but I've come to expect nothing less. Thanks for putting in the work. Quick question I'm sure you've run Clen /T3 could u compare? I hate Clen so would like ur thoughts? Is this stack as harsh?

-Heat

----------


## Brazensol

Got all my stuff and started 'Operation Fat Burn' today! Took 1 scoop of synephrine, 800mcg of chromium and 600mg of EGCG on an empty stomach (EGCG recommended not to take on empty stomach). I felt no discomfort and never felt jittery. Did my morning fasted cardio (15 mile bike ride) and everything felt "normal". Will continue with one micro scoop of synephrine for 2 more days and don't expect any issues when adding another scoop.

Today I weighed 189.8 pounds @ 20.3% bf.

----------


## InTransit

Yep. 

I think I'll try the EGCG and Chrom with Ephedrine since ECA works WAY better on me than Syn

----------


## AnabolicDoc

Austin. What are your thoughts on that?

----------


## austinite

> Austin. What are your thoughts on that?


Thoughts on what? Ephedrine? Discussed a couple times already but Ephedrine is not readily available, more expensive and comes with more risk. I've outlined that it is more potent than Synephrine. However, I find caffeine to be worthless and aspirin just thins blood (to counter ephedrines negative effects) and has nothing to do with fat loss. So in reality you have 3 products but only 1 is helping you lose weight.

All 3 products in this stack work towards the same goal. This is not a stack in lieu of ECA and in fact, not really comparable. So if someone wants to go with ephedrine, no problem... but Ephedrine is not in the protocol for a reason.

----------


## austinite

> Great thread Austin but I've come to expect nothing less. Thanks for putting in the work. Quick question I'm sure you've run Clen /T3 could u compare? I hate Clen so would like ur thoughts? Is this stack as harsh?
> 
> -Heat


I think clen is poison. So I'll end my review there, don't have much info on it as I can only handle 40mcg nd that put me out for 2 days. 

T3 is great but again, not comparable at all. T3 should be used with testosterone to stave off muscle waste. I can't really compare them. This is all OTC products.

----------


## GEEZII

How would you use this stack along with another pre workout, i train in the mornings so i take my pre-workout (aakg, beta alanine, acetyl-l-carnitine, caffeine, bcaas/ all together) after breakfast.

how would i incorporate this stack?

----------


## austinite

> How would you use this stack along with another pre workout, i train in the mornings so i take my pre-workout (aakg, beta alanine, acetyl-l-carnitine, caffeine, bcaas/ all together) after breakfast.
> 
> how would i incorporate this stack?


I'm not sure what you mean by how to incorporate. Just take it pre workout. There's no issues with other supplements. I take what you take x 100. with no issues

----------


## GEEZII

so ill be good to take it all together in the one go ?

----------


## austinite

> so ill be good to take it all together in the one go ?


yes. but remember, the more you take, the more they will fight for absorption. Just be smart about it.

----------


## SexySweetheart

just chiming in that ChallangeAccepted and I are starting this with in the week when my orders come in from Amazon. looking forward to it 










*Synephrine HCl Powder - 20 Grams (0.71 Oz) - 98% Pure - FBLM*

by LiftMode
4.4 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (10 customer reviews)
Price:
$19.99

Sale:
$12.88 ($64.40 / 100 g)

You Save:
$7.11 (36%)






*In Stock.*
Ships from and sold by *LiftMode*.
*Note:* $5.99 shipping when purchased from LiftMode. Not eligible for Amazon Prime.
Highly Pure: Each Batch Individually Tested for PurityTransparent, Reclosable Plastic Jar with Safety Seal and ShrinkbandFree Micro Measuring Scoop with Each OrderSaid to Support Healthy Energy and MetabolismSynephrine is Extracted from Bitter Orange fruit (Citrus aurantium)









Roll over image to zoom in
Share your own customer images




*





*

*Nature's Bounty Mega Chromium Picolinate 800 Mcg., 50 Tablets*

*by Nature's Bounty
4.6 out of 5 starsList Price:
$9.26






Chromium supports the metabolism of carbohydrates, fats and proteins*Chromium is involved in the release of energy from cells*This product is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease




*





*Green Tea Extract - 300 Grams (10.58 Oz) - 98+% Polyphenols / 50+% EGCG - FBA*

by LiftMode
4.4 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (25 customer reviews)
Price:
$64.99

Sale:
$39.88 ($132.93 / kg) 

You Save:
$25.11 (39%)






*In Stock.*
Sold by *LiftMode* and *Fulfilled by Amazon*. Gift-wrap available.
*Want it Tuesday, June 18?* Order within *14 hrs 22 mins* and choose *One-Day Shipping* at checkout. 
Details 

Highly Pure: HPLC Tested at >98+% PolyphenolsReclosable Airtight Jar For Secure StorageFree 1cc Measuring Scoop IncludedSealed With Tamper-Resistant Shrink Band To Assure QualityNaturally Occuring Antioxidant Nutrient that Promotes Healthy Weight

----------


## GEEZII

ok sweet! thanks for that, they should all be arriving this week  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> just chiming in that ChallangeAccepted and I are starting this with in the week when my orders come in from Amazon. looking forward to it


That's great, Sexy4mySweetheart!

Let's take a quick look at your EGCG supplement...

We start with *300mg* per serving. It says 98% is polyphenols. That leaves us with *294mg*.

90% of polyphenols are Catechin (which contains some egcg) . So now we have *264.6 mg*.

Catechin breaks down to 6 compounds. EGCG, EGC, ECG, EC, GC and C. 

EGCG accounts for 50% of the group. So we have 264.6mg of Catechin... Divide that by 2 and you'll get the EGCG content, so your supplement has *132.3mg* of EGCG. 

So to reach a total of 600mg of EGCG, you'd have to *take about 4.5 servings per day*.

----------


## basketballfan22

> That's great, Sexy4mySweetheart!
> 
> Let's take a quick look at your EGCG supplement...
> 
> We start with *300mg* per serving. It says 98% is polyphenols. That leaves us with *294mg*.
> 
> 90% of polyphenols are Catechin (which contains some egcg) . So now we have *264.6 mg*.
> 
> Catechin breaks down to 6 compounds. EGCG, EGC, ECG, EC, GC and C. 
> ...


Okay I have a question about these calculations. The supplement I plan to take (Green Tea 98% Powder, 50 Grams) gives the same information; but it says for 500 mg, you will get 250 mg of EGCG. In other words I think when products state "50% EGCG," it means 50% of the serving. Does this mean the products are lying, or the product information has these calculations already accounted for?

----------


## SexySweetheart

> That's great, Sexy4mySweetheart!
> 
> Let's take a quick look at your EGCG supplement...
> 
> We start with *300mg* per serving. It says 98% is polyphenols. That leaves us with *294mg*.
> 
> 90% of polyphenols are Catechin (which contains some egcg) . So now we have *264.6 mg*.
> 
> Catechin breaks down to 6 compounds. EGCG, EGC, ECG, EC, GC and C. 
> ...


 have to say that my hero (tigershark) usually does all this stuff (measuring and math) for me so I was SUPER nervous about ordering the rite stuff and i am still anxious about measuring correctly when it arrives.
...and all you just said~ is spanglish to me *bashful embarrassed laugh*

i honestly dont know how to measure this all out now - i thought it would be like a micro scoop of this and a tad of that all thrown in my juice (we are juicing too) in the morning and thats that.....

now im ubber confused lol

----------


## basketballfan22

> have to say that my hero (tigershark) usually does all this stuff (measuring and math) for me so I was SUPER nervous about ordering the rite stuff and i am still anxious about measuring correctly when it arrives.
> ...and all you just said~ is spanglish to me *bashful embarrassed laugh*
> 
> i honestly dont know how to measure this all out now - i thought it would be like a micro scoop of this and a tad of that all thrown in my juice (we are juicing too) in the morning and thats that.....
> 
> now im ubber confused lol


If you have a small scale, just measure out 4.5 servings. Make sure you account for the container you are putting the powder in. I don't even use the scoops that come with protein powder because I am anal about quantities. I will weigh the scoop and adjust accordingly so that I know that I am getting exactly (well up to one-tenth of a gram) the amount of protein I think I am.

----------


## austinite

> Okay I have a question about these calculations. The supplement I plan to take (Green Tea 98% Powder, 50 Grams) gives the same information; but it says for 500 mg, you will get 250 mg of EGCG. In other words I think when products state "50% EGCG," it means 50% of the serving. Does this mean the products are lying, or the product information has these calculations already accounted for?


No they're not lying. When EGCg is referred to in milligrams, they are referring to EGCg directly. EGCg can be added to a powder/supplement directly. which is what that site does (good website btw). The one's you need to be careful of are the ones that do not state EGCg in milligrams. This is why I said in the OP to always search for EGCg and not Green Tea.

HPLC is high-performance liquid chromatography and is used to calculate EGCg content for accuracy.

----------


## basketballfan22

> No they're not lying. When EGCg is referred to in milligrams, they are referring to EGCg directly. EGCg can be added to a powder/supplement directly. which is what that site does (good website btw). The one's you need to be careful of are the ones that do not state EGCg in milligrams. This is why I said in the OP to always search for EGCg and not Green Tea.
> 
> HPLC is high-performance liquid chromatography and is used to calculate EGCg content for accuracy.


You're a wealth of knowledge my man. Thanks.

----------


## austinite

lol, I try. That's why they state on the website that it won't work for regular tea drinkers. Too concentrated. In other words, if you have to use my math above, that means it's drinkable tea and not too bitter.

----------


## basketballfan22

Here is what the site says about the product Sexy4mySweetheart listed:

"300 grams (10.58 oz.) Green Tea Extract Verified by HPLC analysis to exceed 98% polyphenols and 50% EGCG" (http://liftmode.com/LMmagento/produc...s-50-egcg.html).

Does this mean you don't need those calculations because they also used HPLC; or because they don't explicitly state the mass of EGCG, you should still adjust the serving size as per your calculations?

----------


## SexySweetheart

yea i have no idea that of which you speak ...lol sorry 
behaviour problem solving ~ im all over it! 
this [email protected] ... im a deer frozen in the headlights with fear

i will be posting when i get it and asking how much of each thing i take and how often ... than salute and follow orders  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> Here is what the site says about the product Sexy4mySweetheart listed:
> 
> "300 grams (10.58 oz.) Green Tea Extract Verified by HPLC analysis to exceed 98% polyphenols and 50% EGCG" (Green Tea Extract - 300 Grams (10.58 Oz) - 98+% Polyphenols / 50+% EGCG - LiftMode Products).
> 
> Does this mean you don't need those calculations because they also used HPLC; or because they don't explicitly state the mass of EGCG, you should still adjust the serving size as per your calculations?


Of course it means that. That's why its always crucial to give me labels.  :Smilie: 

*edit:* I Just looked at that site, I don't know. We have to remember this is not a regulated industry. This is why I recommended NOW products. I think they mistyped that because I see no reference to EGCg in milligrams. I think they are referring to total catechins. HPLC can also be used to determine EGCG and it's sisters as a whole. I don't know about this one, seems more marketing than anything. Then again I never purchase anything that comes in a tub  :Wink:  - Stick to NOW products for my approval. Or the powder site.

*EVERYONE: Please search for EGCg. Do not search for Green tea. It has to be LABELED EGCG and show the actual EGCG content, not a percentage. You'll drive yourself crazy otherwise.*

----------


## AnabolicDoc

What do you think of Vitamin Shoppe brands and the brands they carry?

----------


## Gaspaco

Had my first dosage pre arm workout!!!

Felt little dizzy but full of energy and pretty pumped eventho had no NO products!!!

----------


## austinite

> Had my first dosage pre arm workout!!!
> 
> Felt little dizzy but full of energy and pretty pumped eventho had no NO products!!!


Energy is good. That's Synephrine. Dizziness, just be cautious, if it happens repeatedly, lower the dose slightly, but it's probably just your body adjusting to Synephrine. Energy boost is a nice bonus. Shrink those fat cells!

----------


## austinite

> What do you think of Vitamin Shoppe brands and the brands they carry?


I'm not really experienced with them. But if you're buying local, they actually carry NOW products, which I know are of excellent quality. I can't imagine their own brand being of poor quality, we would have heard something about them by now. They don't have the bad rep that GNC has.

----------


## Brazensol

Busy day today but finally can give an update. Took one scoop os synephrine this morning and could feel PVC's (premature ventricular contractions - random extra heartbeats from time to time) whenever I pushed hard on the bike today. To be fair I do not know if this was the synephrine or from being dehydrated. I do tend to throw PVC's whenever I get dehydrated so will see how things go tomorrow. Otherwise no issues. Didn't really feel a surge of energy like some have mentioned but it could be because I just woke up and immediately went for a bike ride...

----------


## FRDave

I took the stack today but around 25mg of synephrine since mine came with a 50mg scooper (hard to gauge amount since so small) and I felt nothing lol. That was about 3hrs ago... 

I'll continue, possibly upping the synephrine based on how I feel and go from there.

----------


## austinite

> Busy day today but finally can give an update. Took one scoop os synephrine this morning and could feel PVC's (premature ventricular contractions - random extra heartbeats from time to time) whenever I pushed hard on the bike today. To be fair I do not know if this was the synephrine or from being dehydrated. I do tend to throw PVC's whenever I get dehydrated so will see how things go tomorrow. Otherwise no issues. Didn't really feel a surge of energy like some have mentioned but it could be because I just woke up and immediately went for a bike ride...


Yeah, energy effects everyone differently, this is why I didn't want to mention energy in the original post, but either way it should be working  :Smilie: 




> I took the stack today but around 25mg of synephrine since mine came with a 50mg scooper (hard to gauge amount since so small) and I felt nothing lol. That was about 3hrs ago... 
> 
> I'll continue, possibly upping the synephrine based on how I feel and go from there.


Increase slowly. I've taken up to 60mg, I certainly felt it then! But I'm happy at 20mg. Seems to be a sweet spot for me. Your might be higher!  :Smilie:

----------


## Robot Body

Gonna give this a try, I'll take a body pic of myself right before supp's get here (which should be in 3-5 days) then after a month so you can view the progress.

----------


## austinite

> Gonna give this a try, I'll take a body pic of myself right before supp's get here (which should be in 3-5 days) then after a month so you can view the progress.


Sounds great! Good luck, RB!

----------


## Brazensol

So far so good. 188.0# and 19.8% bf. Got a few pvc's during this mornings cardio but not near as many as yesterday. I think dehydration was a bigger player.

----------


## FRDave

What is the largest dose of synephrine I can safely take in one dose? What about daily? 

My little tub says 1-2 doses, 1-2 times per day (dose is 50mg).

----------


## AnabolicDoc

10,000gm. Jk, it really depends on the individual. If you have a heart condition, none . . . uncontrolled high BP, none . . . anxiety, probably very low depending on severity. Point is most of the time there are no cookie cutter answers for questions such as the one you posted. Start low and go slow as Austin suggested!

Sorry Aus, had to jump in on this one. I don't know how you (or anyone) can be expected to answer such a question especially in the absence of past med history, current meds, reaction to current dose, etc. OP, this is def not an attack at you. It's just that these types of questions get asked frequently and there's no unanimous decisive answer.

----------


## FRDave

Was more concered about toxicity levels and I know Austinite stated he did a lot of research and I assume he probably has several studies in front of him... Guess I should have been more specific.

But yes, I am starting slow and will up it a bit every few days to judge effects. 

As for the question regarding daily tolerance, I ask this since I am wondering if we could benefit by taking 2-3x daily like ECA for better overall benefits? This curosity was brought on by my bottle being that it states "take 1-2 times, 1-2 per day", thus upwards of 200mg since each serving is 50mg.

----------


## AnabolicDoc

> Was more concered about toxicity levels and I know Austinite stated he did a lot of research and I assume he probably has several studies in front of him... Guess I should have been more specific.
> 
> But yes, I am starting slow and will up it a bit every few days to judge effects.
> 
> As for the question regarding daily tolerance, I ask this since I am wondering if we could benefit by taking 2-3x daily like ECA for better overall benefits? This curosity was brought on by my bottle being that it states "take 1-2 times, 1-2 per day", thus upwards of 200mg since each serving is 50mg.


Like I said it was def not an attack at you. It's just that type of question gets asked a lot w/o any background info and even then it's generally an unanswerable question.

Look up the LD50 for synephrine. It's the lethal dose needed for the bottom 50% of the population (in regards to tolerance). Also look up ED50, which is the minimum effective dose needed for 50% of the population. You'll get a very broad range usually, but it should give you a better idea of how potentially toxic a substance is. The closer the LD50 is to the ED50, the more potential for toxicity.

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Of course it means that. That's why its always crucial to give me labels. 
> 
> *edit:* I Just looked at that site, I don't know. We have to remember this is not a regulated industry. This is why I recommended NOW products. I think they mistyped that because I see no reference to EGCg in milligrams. I think they are referring to total catechins. HPLC can also be used to determine EGCG and it's sisters as a whole. I don't know about this one, seems more marketing than anything. Then again I never purchase anything that comes in a tub  - Stick to NOW products for my approval. Or the powder site.
> 
> *EVERYONE: Please search for EGCg. Do not search for Green tea. It has to be LABELED EGCG and show the actual EGCG content, not a percentage. You'll drive yourself crazy otherwise.*


:/ this is what i got when i searched for the egcg...but i see now that i should have done more searching.
ok so i got it in the mail here it is Attachment 140449 .. its HUGE! I took a pix of it with my ninja and toaster oven so you can see how large this tub is lol. and no no i dont wanna drive myself crazy with figuring out measurements- if it were you, would you return this and search for the NOW product? cuz thats the way im leaning ...

----------


## austinite

> So far so good. 188.0# and 19.8% bf. Got a few pvc's during this mornings cardio but not near as many as yesterday. I think dehydration was a bigger player.


Loving the updates, Braz! Thank you very much!

----------


## austinite

> :/ this is what i got when i searched for the egcg...but i see now that i should have done more searching.
> ok so i got it in the mail here it is .. its HUGE! I took a pix of it with my ninja and toaster oven so you can see how large this tub is lol. and no no i dont wanna drive myself crazy with figuring out measurements- if it were you, would you return this and search for the NOW product? cuz thats the way im leaning ...


Yeah it's a tough call. EGCg is funny because it may work at lower doses for some. If you spent good money on this, I would return it. But if it was cheap and no harm done, you could try it. Me personally... I would return it and get EGCg from NOW products that contain 200mg per pill.

----------


## austinite

> Was more concered about toxicity levels and I know Austinite stated he did a lot of research and I assume he probably has several studies in front of him... Guess I should have been more specific.
> 
> But yes, I am starting slow and will up it a bit every few days to judge effects. 
> 
> As for the question regarding daily tolerance, I ask this since I am wondering if we could benefit by taking 2-3x daily like ECA for better overall benefits? This curosity was brought on by my bottle being that it states "take 1-2 times, 1-2 per day", thus upwards of 200mg since each serving is 50mg.


That doesn't sound like pure Synephrine, can you link me to your product please? Lots of manufacturers add tons of filler with their compound so that even if you took large doses, you'd only get so much Synephrine. The one in the picture I have in the original post is pure, raw synephrine powder, no fillers. 

Doses up to 100mg have been studied and proven to show no abnormalities. This is in reference to toxicity. But again, something non-toxic can still cause issues if one can't handle the dose. If you feel OK, go for it. However, I'll be on the safe side and say that you should remain at or under 80mg daily.

----------


## AnabolicDoc

> :/ this is what i got when i searched for the egcg...but i see now that i should have done more searching.
> ok so i got it in the mail here it is <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140449"/> .. its HUGE! I took a pix of it with my ninja and toaster oven so you can see how large this tub is lol. and no no i dont wanna drive myself crazy with figuring out measurements- if it were you, would you return this and search for the NOW product? cuz thats the way im leaning ...


I got synephrine and egcg from same company via Amazon. I forgot to look for NOW products. I usually get Vitamin Shoppe brands products but they only had one kind of synephrine online and it was relatively expensive.

----------


## FRDave

> That doesn't sound like pure Synephrine, can you link me to your product please? Lots of manufacturers add tons of filler with their compound so that even if you took large doses, you'd only get so much Synephrine. The one in the picture I have in the original post is pure, raw synephrine powder, no fillers.
> 
> Doses up to 100mg have been studied and proven to show no abnormalities. This is in reference to toxicity. But again, something non-toxic can still cause issues if one can't handle the dose. If you feel OK, go for it. However, I'll be on the safe side and say that you should remain at or under 80mg daily.


http://liftmode.com/LMmagento/produc...729279198.html

Attached a few pics as well.

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Synephrine HCl Powder - 20 Grams (0.71 Oz) - 98% Pure - LiftMode Products
> 
> Attached a few pics as well.


this is what i got as well... im waiting for it to come.
well the "green tea" was like 30 bucks and as far as im concerned there is no bad money so i think i will send it back and get the NOW product- hoping its on amazon

----------


## FRDave

> this is what i got as well... im waiting for it to come.
> well the "green tea" was like 30 bucks and as far as im concerned there is no bad money so i think i will send it back and get the NOW product- hoping its on amazon


Ya, I got the NOW branded chromium picolinate and EGCg, all 3 from amazon.

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Ya, I got the NOW branded chromium picolinate and EGCg, all 3 from amazon.


 would you mind terribly, sending me the link to the NOW CHROMUIM plz

----------


## austinite

FRDave, that looks good. I think they're just saying not to take the doses together. You'll be fine, just remember to pace yourself. Enjoy.

----------


## FRDave

> would you mind terribly, sending me the link to the NOW CHROMUIM plz


NOW EGCg: Amazon.com: NOW Foods EGCg, Green Tea Extract, 400mg, 180 Vcaps: Health & Personal Care

NOW Chromium Picolinate: Amazon.com: NOW Foods Chromium Picolinate 200mcg, 250 Capsules: Health & Personal Care

Hope that helps

----------


## FRDave

> FRDave, that looks good. I think they're just saying not to take the doses together. You'll be fine, just remember to pace yourself. Enjoy.


Sounds good. If all else fails, I had my girl pick me up two boxes of Primatene from Walgreens for my asthma today. Never knew ephedrine HCL was so easy to find :-)

----------


## Brazensol

austinite - I have the same brand synephrine that you have. Would you happen to know how many mgs 1 level micro scoop is? I don't have a scale that measures those small amounts. At any rate, I am bumping my my dose to 2 level scoops instead of 2 rounded scoops for this mornings cardio.

----------


## austinite

> austinite - I have the same brand synephrine that you have. Would you happen to know how many mgs 1 level micro scoop is? I don't have a scale that measures those small amounts. At any rate, I am bumping my my dose to 2 level scoops instead of 2 rounded scoops for this mornings cardio.


My scale gives me 0.011 grams, which is 11 mgs for a rounded scoop.

----------


## SexySweetheart

> NOW EGCg: Amazon.com: NOW Foods EGCg, Green Tea Extract, 400mg, 180 Vcaps: Health & Personal Care
> 
> NOW Chromium Picolinate: Amazon.com: NOW Foods Chromium Picolinate 200mcg, 250 Capsules: Health & Personal Care
> 
> Hope that helps



ok another ? ... 
so im confused, the NOW EGCg: Amazon.com: NOW Foods EGCg, Green Tea Extract, 400mg, 180 Vcaps: Health & Personal Care says in the discription 200mg but also says 400mg? ? ? 







Share your own customer images






*NOW Foods EGCg Green Tea Extract 400mg*by Now Foods

4.2 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (36 customer reviews)

List Price:
$27.99

Price:
$15.69 ($0.09 / count) 

You Save:
$12.30 (44%)








*In Stock.*
Ships from and sold by *Amazon.com*. Gift-wrap available.

*Want it tomorrow, June 20?* Order within *9 hrs 2 mins* and choose *One-Day Shipping* at checkout. 
Details 




Size: *180*
*180*




*90*












Antioxidant Support*200 mg EGCg / 80% Catechins*Supports Cellular Health





*Important Information**Safety Information*
Take with food. Individuals with liver disease or those currently taking any medications should consult their health practitioner prior to use. Do Not Eat Freshness Packet. Keep in Bottle.

*Ingredients*
Green Tea Extract (Camellia sinensis) (Leaf) (Standardized Extract) (Contains 4 mg of Caffeine) [min. 98% Total Polyphenols, 80% Total Catechins, and 50% EGCg (Epigallocatechin Gallate) (200 mg)], Decaffeinated Green Tea (Camellia sinensis) (Leaf), Other Ingredients: Cellulose (capsule), Silica and Magnesium Stearate (vegetable source). Contains no sugar, salt, starch, yeast, wheat, gluten, corn, soy, milk, egg, shellfish or preservatives. Vegetarian/Vegan Product.

*Directions*
As a dietary supplement, take 1 Vcap® daily with a meal. Do not take this product on an empty stomach; do not exceed recommended dose. Consider taking this product in combination with NOW® AHCC®, Immune Renew™ and Mangoni™.




*Product Description*Size: *180*
One capsule of NOW® Green Tea Extract with 200 mg EGCg possesses the phytonutrient content equal to about 2-3 cups of green tea. Green Tea Extract contains numerous compounds, including Polyphenols and Catechins, that provide potent antioxidant benefits. One Catechin in particular, EGCg, has demonstrated extraordinary free radical quenching power in laboratory studies. In non-clinical studies, EGCg has also been shown to be protective against chemical and environmental assault on tissues and helps to support healthy cell cycle regulation.*



sooo is this good to get?like is it just a typo that says 400mg?
i looked on the NOW product page and cant see any listed with 200mg...
and will i like have to brake the caps open and use 1/2 a cap each day cuz it says its 400mg - but 200mg is whats needed?


*also note the " Do Not Eat Freshness Packet" lmao

----------


## austinite

^^^ yes. That's 200mg of EGCg per pill. Perfect. so you take 3 pills to get 600mg.

----------


## SexySweetheart

oh i see... the 400mg is what each pill is, and it contains 200mg of the EGCg ~ok slow but I got it lol . ordered.  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> oh i see... the 400mg is what each pill is, and it contains 200mg of the EGCg ~ok slow but I got it lol . ordered.


Bingo  :Wink:  

Can't wait to hear about your progress!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Bingo  
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your progress!



lol im not done with you yet Mr. 
still have a few ?s  :Icon Rolleyes:  but wanna wait till i have it all here in front of me to sort it out and write down directions 


*thanks for your patientce

----------


## austinite

> lol im not done with you yet Mr. 
> still have a few ?s  but wanna wait till i have it all here in front of me to sort it out and write down directions 
> 
> 
> *thanks for your patientce


Anytime S4! I'll be here  :Smilie:

----------


## Brazensol

> My scale gives me 0.011 grams, which is 11 mgs for a rounded scoop.


So I'm guessing that two level scoops would be ~15'ish mgs? Anyway the ride went fine today with the increased dose. Weighed in at 187.6 and 19.6% bf. Don't know if it's coincidence or if this stuff is already doing it's thing! I wll do 2 level scoops for a few days and then increase to one rounded scoop and one level scoop.

Since I do cardio in the morning and lift in the afternoon/evening would taking another scoop of synephrine before lifting be of benefit?

----------


## austinite

> So I'm guessing that two level scoops would be ~15'ish mgs? Anyway the ride went fine today with the increased dose. Weighed in at 187.6 and 19.6% bf. Don't know if it's coincidence or if this stuff is already doing it's thing! I wll do 2 level scoops for a few days and then increase to one rounded scoop and one level scoop.
> 
> Since I do cardio in the morning and lift in the afternoon/evening would taking another scoop of synephrine before lifting be of benefit?


Just keep doing what you're doing and you will continue to drop. But yes, if the scoops are leveled out I'm guessing you're right, it would be around 15 to 17mgs.

No problem taking another scoop of Synephrine in the afternoon, just make sure it's not too close to bed time.

----------


## FRDave

Took 50mg of synephrine today with my stack and felt nothing lol. I'll probably run this for the next few days to see how it goes then slightly up the dosage.

----------


## austinite

> Took 50mg of synephrine today with my stack and felt nothing lol. I'll probably run this for the next few days to see how it goes then slightly up the dosage.


Yes, run it at 50mg. It's still doing it's thing, even if you don't feel it. If you're super active generally, you won't feel it as much as someone that isn't as active.

----------


## FRDave

> Yes, run it at 50mg. It's still doing it's thing, even if you don't feel it. If you're super active generally, you won't feel it as much as someone that isn't as active.


I have a desk job lol. Most action I get is my workout. I'll see how the weight loss looks this Saturday. All the weight loss products I have ever used gave me an energy boost so I guess that's what I was/am looking for. Then again, on TRT I have all the energy in the world, so maybe I just don't notice the usual energy/motivation decline from a low calorie diet like all my past cutting attempts.

----------


## austinite

^ naa. Lots of people using it report no energy boost. That's why I never mentioned energy in the original post. Wanted to make sure expectations are realistic.

----------


## FRDave

> ^ naa. Lots of people using it report no energy boost. That's why I never mentioned energy in the original post.


Nice. I think that was just my own assumption based on past weight loss pills. I weight in every Saturday so ill stick to the current 50mg and see how things go. 

Thanks again

----------


## GEEZII

I have been trying this for 2 days now, with the Synephrine I'm unaware how much i am putting (possibly 50mg) as i don't have a micro scoop. so far my workouts have been pretty good. HR average was around 148BPM, throughout my reps it was hitting peaks of 188BPM. no shaking or anything and i was able to sleep at night even though i took it 5 hours before bed. pretty good if you ask me!

i will stick to it for around a month and see how it goes

----------


## austinite

> I have been trying this for 2 days now, with the Synephrine I'm unaware how much i am putting (possibly 50mg) as i don't have a micro scoop. so far my workouts have been pretty good. HR average was around 148BPM, throughout my reps it was hitting peaks of 188BPM. no shaking or anything and i was able to sleep at night even though i took it 5 hours before bed. pretty good if you ask me!
> 
> i will stick to it for around a month and see how it goes


Be careful with your dosing. You can get a milligram scale on amazon for $20. Worth the investment. 

Glad it's helping, keep us posted on your progress!

----------


## SexySweetheart

Attachment 140714

I just received and opened everything  :Smilie: 

re-read this thread a few times and I would like to just double check with you to see if Im spot on or not.

so I take each of the 3, 3 times a day (preferably with meals) and i should start the synephrine at less than a full level scoop- and work my way up to the full level micro scoop if mu tummy agrees with it. 

if i have this correct ~ I will be starting it all Monday morning  :2Up To Something:

----------


## austinite

> Attachment 140714
> 
> I just received and opened everything 
> 
> re-read this thread a few times and I would like to just double check with you to see if Im spot on or not.
> 
> so I take each of the 3, 3 times a day (preferably with meals) and i should start the synephrine at less than a full level scoop- and work my way up to the full level micro scoop if mu tummy agrees with it. 
> 
> if i have this correct ~ I will be starting it all Monday morning



hold on... can you show me the chromium label? Or tell me what amount each pill has...

----------


## SexySweetheart

> hold on... can you show me the chromium label? Or tell me what amount each pill has...


MOST DEFINATLY ! i included the amazon pages for more detailed info ...

Attachment 140733Attachment 140734
Amazon.com: NOW Foods EGCg, Green Tea Extract, 400mg, 180 Vcaps: Health & Personal Care

Amazon.com: Synephrine HCl Powder - 20 Grams (0.71 Oz) - 98% Pure - FBLM: Health & Personal Care

Amazon.com: Nature&#39;s Bounty Mega Chromium Picolinate 800 Mcg., 50 Tablets: Health & Personal Care

----------


## basketballfan22

You want 800 mcg of chromium per day, so definitely don't take three of those. Just take one.

----------


## austinite

> MOST DEFINATLY ! i included the amazon pages for more detailed info ...
> 
> Attachment 140733Attachment 140734
> Amazon.com: NOW Foods EGCg, Green Tea Extract, 400mg, 180 Vcaps: Health & Personal Care
> 
> Amazon.com: Synephrine HCl Powder - 20 Grams (0.71 Oz) - 98% Pure - FBLM: Health & Personal Care
> 
> Amazon.com: Nature&#39;s Bounty Mega Chromium Picolinate 800 Mcg., 50 Tablets: Health & Personal Care


Your daily intake is...

1 scoop of Synephrine.
1 pill of Chromium
3 pills of EGCg

That's your total daily intake. Do not take that 3 times a day. Only once.

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Your daily intake is...
> 
> 1 scoop of Synephrine.
> 1 pill of Chromium
> 3 pills of EGCg
> 
> That's your total daily intake. Do not take that 3 times a day. Only once.


am i taking the 3 pills ecgg all at once or spreading them out durning the day?
what time of day do you think i should take the chromium/synephrine- considering i do GREAT in the morning and afternoon with staying on intake/diet track _(after 7pm all will power deceases and i end up consumed with food thoughts and cravings and low on will power)_

----------


## austinite

> am i taking the 3 pills ecgg all at once or spreading them out durning the day?
> what time of day do you think i should take the chromium/synephrine- considering i do GREAT in the morning and afternoon with staying on intake/diet track _(after 7pm all will power deceases and i end up consumed with food thoughts and cravings and low on will power)_


That's really optional. I took mine all at once. Take everything about 30 minutes before you workout. And at the same time on days you do not workout.

----------


## SexySweetheart

ok great! 
thanks all for LITERALLY walking me through this :")

monday= its on!

----------


## austinite

Come on Monday!

----------


## Brazensol

Reached 185.6 and 19% bf. I was somewhat dehydrated this morning so my weight is not quite that low. Probably need to add a pound or so to that number. I do believe I may be over doing my fasted cardio and am cutting into lean mass. As hard as it will be I need to cut back my cardio to one hour and slow the pace down a little. It just seems so counter intuitive... lol.

----------


## energizer bunny

Just purchased all these supplements, hopefully be here by the end of the week....cheers again austinite!

----------


## gymsoldier

I have these tablets (see link below), and I can't figure out the EGCG per tablet. 

http://m.nowfoods.com/Supplements/Pr...en+Tea+Extract

----------


## austinite

> I have these tablets (see link below), and I can't figure out the EGCG per tablet. 
> 
> Green Tea Extract 400 mg - 100 Capsules - NOW Foods


Hey man. There's a formula breakdown in the bottom of the original post. The pills you have contain 80mg of EGCg each.

----------


## austinite

> Just purchased all these supplements, hopefully be here by the end of the week....cheers again austinite!


Sweet! Looking forward to your progress EB!

----------


## gymsoldier

> Hey man. There's a formula breakdown in the bottom of the original post. The pills you have contain 80mg of EGCg each.


Thanks man! Yeah I just noticed that there, but thanks for the reply. 

Would there be any negatives to taking 7-8 tablets of what I have now, to reach 600mg/day EGCG?

----------


## austinite

> Thanks man! Yeah I just noticed that there, but thanks for the reply. 
> 
> Would there be any negatives to taking 7-8 tablets of what I have now, to reach 600mg/day EGCG?


Nope. No harm. Spread it out over multiple doses if it's too much to take at once.

----------


## pawn master

I am going to try this. I have 20% BF and I do cardio everyday. Just my body I am natural right now and have been for awhile and am 250lbs. I tried clen pump before and made me shaky I did not like it at all.

----------


## SexySweetheart

just reporting in that this morning i did this stack  :Smilie:  with my green juice before hula hooping...have to say that i piece of my was looking for , waiting for ----idk something. a little jolt or small burst of energy or a pep in my step from it. alas I got nothing. oh well.

----------


## austinite

> just reporting in that this morning i did this stack  with my green juice before hula hooping...have to say that i piece of my was looking for , waiting for ----idk something. a little jolt or small burst of energy or a pep in my step from it. alas I got nothing. oh well.


Thanks for the update. Energy is _not_ on the list  :Wink:

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Thanks for the update. Energy is _not_ on the list


damn it lol... ok serious ? than. is albut ok to take with this stack- will the combo make my heart feel like it will burst outta my chest? cuz i really like taking a teeny bit of albut to just kick start my @ss to burn off the energy/ shakes with a work out

----------


## austinite

haven't done it with albuterol so I cannot recommend it. give it time. Its only day 1. lol!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> haven't done it with albuterol so I cannot recommend it. give it time. Its only day 1. lol!!!



jeez aus- have you learned NOTHING of me yet lol. 
Immediate gratification plz  :Big Grin: 

i WILL MOST CERTAINLY STAY WITH this and see how it plays out ... but I did stop the albut cuz i didnt wanna end up in hospital or skew the results- but I seriously miss the pump of albut... any others talking albut with it? or do you know know of and others here talking it with this stack?

----------


## austinite

lol. I don't know if anyone is using Albuterol. If they are.... they shouldn't be making updates here because that's not the stack  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

> lol. I don't know if anyone is using Albuterol. If they are.... they shouldn't be making updates here because that's not the stack


in all your wisdom and respect from the board Aus - would you consider looking into this? or maybe starting a thread on the subjects?

I would but, I dont have your knowledge or understanding or clout - yet im very curious (others maybe as well) and dont want to divert this thread... would mind horribly considering this for your next thread?

I will be sticking to this stack cuz i think a girlys feed back on the subject is needed for all our unregistered/ registered members esp for women that are peri or pre or -menopausal and starting that dreading weight gain from hormones phase... I am curious about the albut.

----------


## austinite

I don't like combing 2 stimulants. I'm sure it would work fine, but there's always a risk. This stack was presented for safety more than anything. Otherwise I could give you all a stack that would shrink your fat cells in no time, but you'd be miserable meanwhile. 

I'll look into interactions a little more between the compounds and see about maybe making a thread soon.  :Smilie:

----------


## MajorPectorial

So. Correct me if I'm wrong but.

Why ain't someone figured out how to cease expansion of fat cells altogether. Or is that kind of impossible?

I.mean. I'm not a sufferer per se but for some ppl. To literally be able to flip a switch so to speak would be life changing. Maybe even life saving...

----------


## SexySweetheart

i appreciate you considering it  :Smilie:  thanks aus ~ and if you do decide to do it would you plz send the link to me do I dont miss it plz

----------


## MajorPectorial

Make me miserable. Shrink some of my fat haha. ;-). I'd be interested in. Hardcore stack ;-)

----------


## austinite

Back on topic.....................  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> jeez aus- have you learned NOTHING of me yet lol. 
> Immediate gratification plz 
> 
> i WILL MOST CERTAINLY STAY WITH this and see how it plays out ... but I did stop the albut cuz i didnt wanna end up in hospital or skew the results- but I seriously miss the pump of albut... any others talking albut with it? or do you know know of and others here talking it with this stack?


I took some albuterol this morning with Chromium Pic and EGCG. GOING FAST! I did not take the synephrine with it because it has not came in yet. I am sensitive to stims, so I will not be taking albuterol when the synephrine arrives. only think I like about the albuterol is it helps my asthmatic ass breathe!

I will keep an update in my thread in the nutrition section............http://forums.steroid.com/nutrition-...e-down-48.html

----------


## GEEZII

i have been on this stack for 6 days, i started it with I.F as well.. results are good, sweat like a dog and get pumped hard at the gym! (never had the pump even with the preworkout i was taking before starting this) only problem is last 2 nights i couldn't sleep. i received my albut and keto in the mail but have no interest in it just yet, can vouch for this stack!

----------


## austinite

> i have been on this stack for 6 days, i started it with I.F as well.. results are good, sweat like a dog and get pumped hard at the gym! (never had the pump even with the preworkout i was taking before starting this) only problem is last 2 nights i couldn't sleep. i received my albut and keto in the mail but have no interest in it just yet, can vouch for this stack!


Good to hear brother. Glad it's working. Do you workout late in the day? That could be the synephrine keeping you up. It won't hurt to take 3mg of melatonin to help you sleep.

----------


## GEEZII

yeah workout around 6pm-7:30pm and i try to sleep around 12am. yeah that's what i thought, might buy some today it gets frustrating, but definitely worth it lol

----------


## AnabolicDoc

I have a lot of difficulty sleeping so I see a sleep doctor who's really great btw. He recommends to most of his patients that take melatonin to start with 0.5mg to 1mg 3 to 4 hours before bedtime. He also advises that at the time you take the melatonin, you should dim the brightness on your TV's and computers as well as where blackout shades or sunglasses if you go out after taking the melatonin and is still light out. To even further enhance this protocol, he recommends a bright light be used for 30 minutes in the morning immediately upon waking, specifically the one sold by litebook.com, or preferably just go outside and use the sun as your light source.

I have found this protocol very effective and significantly decrease the number of nights that I take or need to take a sleeping pill (I use Klonopin/clonazepam - about 2x per week, otherwise a tolerance builds up quickly and it loses effectiveness). Also I bought the litebook through Amazon last year for $100 less than the prirce it's sold at by the manufacturer's website.

----------


## austinite

> I have a lot of difficulty sleeping so I see a sleep doctor who's really great btw. He recommends to most of his patients that take melatonin to start with 0.5mg to 1mg 3 to 4 hours before bedtime. He also advises that at the time you take the melatonin, you should dim the brightness on your TV's and computers as well as where blackout shades or sunglasses if you go out after taking the melatonin and is still light out. To even further enhance this protocol, he recommends a bright light be used for 30 minutes in the morning immediately upon waking, specifically the one sold by litebook.com, or preferably just go outside and use the sun as your light source.
> 
> I have found this protocol very effective and significantly decrease the number of nights that I take or need to take a sleeping pill (I use Klonopin/clonazepam - about 2x per week, otherwise a tolerance builds up quickly and it loses effectiveness). Also I bought the litebook through Amazon last year for $100 less than the prirce it's sold at by the manufacturer's website.


Great info doc. Thank you. 

Now I'm off to read more about this.

----------


## SexySweetheart

> I have a lot of difficulty sleeping so I see a sleep doctor who's really great btw. He recommends to most of his patients that take melatonin to start with 0.5mg to 1mg 3 to 4 hours before bedtime. He also advises that at the time you take the melatonin, you should dim the brightness on your TV's and computers as well as where blackout shades or sunglasses if you go out after taking the melatonin and is still light out. To even further enhance this protocol, he recommends a bright light be used for 30 minutes in the morning immediately upon waking, specifically the one sold by litebook.com, or preferably just go outside and use the sun as your light source.
> 
> I have found this protocol very effective and significantly decrease the number of nights that I take or need to take a sleeping pill (I use Klonopin/clonazepam - about 2x per week, otherwise a tolerance builds up quickly and it loses effectiveness). Also I bought the litebook through Amazon last year for $100 less than the prirce it's sold at by the manufacturer's website.



light is recommended for S.A.D. (SEASONAL ATTRIB DEPRESSION) as well, lite therapy is solid~ highly recomend

----------


## austinite

^ And for assistance in Sneezing!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AnabolicDoc

> light is recommended for S.A.D. (SEASONAL ATTRIB DEPRESSION) as well, lite therapy is solid~ highly recomend


Unless the acronym has changed, SAD = Seasonal Affective Disorder.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I have a lot of difficulty sleeping so I see a sleep doctor who's really great btw. He recommends to most of his patients that take melatonin to start with 0.5mg to 1mg 3 to 4 hours before bedtime. He also advises that at the time you take the melatonin, you should dim the brightness on your TV's and computers as well as where blackout shades or sunglasses if you go out after taking the melatonin and is still light out. To even further enhance this protocol, he recommends a bright light be used for 30 minutes in the morning immediately upon waking, specifically the one sold by litebook.com, or preferably just go outside and use the sun as your light source.
> 
> I have found this protocol very effective and significantly decrease the number of nights that I take or need to take a sleeping pill (I use Klonopin/clonazepam - about 2x per week, otherwise a tolerance builds up quickly and it loses effectiveness). Also I bought the litebook through Amazon last year for $100 less than the prirce it's sold at by the manufacturer's website.


have you ever tried GABA? TR and slimmerme put me on to this and I guess I am liking it so far. sleeping deep but I have been training hard

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Unless the acronym has changed, SAD = Seasonal Affective Disorder.


my bad i ment to type _S.A.D.  &  (SEASONAL ATTRIB DEPRESSION)

_the lesser known and less sever form of SAD is seasonal _attributed depression._ basically the the same but there is more research that confirms folks with a lifetime diagnosis of a depressive disorder , an anxiety disorder. a comorbid depressive and anxiety disorder find Light therapy is helpful; however, other forms of regulation are commonly required (therapy/ script meds) and are diagnosed of SAD seasonal affective disorder.
The general public healthy control groups report mild mood flux in winter months and find light therapy sufficient.
_

_

----------


## Brazensol

SAD was a big problem in the winter with a lot of people I knew when I lived in Alaska. I lucked out and it never bothered me. Sleeping the first summer was a little difficult at first since it never got dark but I adapted quickly. Had to use blackout curtains in the children's rooms though...

----------


## Brazensol

OK. Readjusting my progress here. I got ahead of myself and started using my weight after cardio thinking it would be consistent as long as I did it the same every day. Well, it's not! Any new weigh-ins will be done first thing in the morning before cardio. Weight today was 189.8 @ 19.8% bf.

Last before cardio weigh in was 5 June: 192.6 @ 21.0% bf. So I have still lost about 3 pounds in 20 days. Not bad. Started the fat burner stack on 15 Jun. Sorry about the bad data.

----------


## AnabolicDoc

> have you ever tried GABA? TR and slimmerme put me on to this and I guess I am liking it so far. sleeping deep but I have been training hard


I take gaba and melatonin every night.

----------


## AnabolicDoc

> my bad i ment to type S.A.D. & (SEASONAL ATTRIB DEPRESSION)
> 
> the lesser known and less sever form of SAD is seasonal attributed depression. basically the the same but there is more research that confirms folks with a lifetime diagnosis of a depressive disorder , an anxiety disorder. a comorbid depressive and anxiety disorder find Light therapy is helpful; however, other forms of regulation are commonly required (therapy/ script meds) and are diagnosed of SAD seasonal affective disorder.
> The general public healthy control groups report mild mood flux in winter months and find light therapy sufficient.


I know exactly what you mean as my wife uses my litebook in the morning on gloomy days bc rainy/gloomy days give her the blues. She doesn't suffer from any depression but feels better than usual on those types of days when she uses the light.

I can't help but think we should start a new thread about this, even if only so we stop hijacking Austin's thread. Sorry austinite.

----------


## dom1983

Hey,

Looks very interesting. Just spent a good hour researching the various pieces and I'm impressed. Ordered from Amazon so should be here in a day or 2.

One question, I read that Chromium can lead to hair loss if taken in excess due to it blocking zinc and copper and making one deficent in said minerals.

And as you mentioned its recommended to take 30mins pre-workout which I do at about 5pm.

So my question, if I take the EGCG and Chromium at 7am when I wake up, then the Syn at 4:30pm before I work out, when would be the best time to take my 30mg Zinc Picolinate and Copper tablet because from what I have read the Chromium will block the Zinc/Copper absorption so I'm thinking 7pm would be ideal as it is right in the middle of my two chromium tabs at 7am?

----------


## austinite

> Hey,
> 
> Looks very interesting. Just spent a good hour researching the various pieces and I'm impressed. Ordered from Amazon so should be here in a day or 2.
> 
> One question, I read that Chromium can lead to hair loss if taken in excess due to it blocking zinc and copper and making one deficent in said minerals.
> 
> And as you mentioned its recommended to take 30mins pre-workout which I do at about 5pm.
> 
> So my question, if I take the EGCG and Chromium at 7am when I wake up, then the Syn at 4:30pm before I work out, when would be the best time to take my 30mg Zinc Picolinate and Copper tablet because from what I have read the Chromium will block the Zinc/Copper absorption so I'm thinking 7pm would be ideal as it is right in the middle of my two chromium tabs at 7am?


Only if you are prone to hair loss. Supplement with L-Cysteine. 

Zinc/copper is water soluble and absorbed fairly quickly on an empty stomach. You will not have issues if they are dosed a couple of hours apart from chromium.

----------


## dom1983

Sadly I am prone to hair loss lol 

I'm wondering if I should just avoid it then, I havent read too much into the rate of hairloss but I suppose I could supplement it with finastride or something.

The stack sounds great and I wanna try it, hate being held back by MPB :P

----------


## austinite

> Sadly I am prone to hair loss lol 
> 
> I'm wondering if I should just avoid it then, I havent read too much into the rate of hairloss but I suppose I could supplement it with finastride or something.
> 
> The stack sounds great and I wanna try it, hate being held back by MPB :P


L-Cysteine.

----------


## GEEZII

Austinite i forgot my chromium and egcg tablets at home, i only have my synephrine that i can take pre workout today. after my workout, is there any point in taking the chromium and egcg when i go home or should i give it a miss for today?

----------


## austinite

> Austinite i forgot my chromium and egcg tablets at home, i only have my synephrine that i can take pre workout today. after my workout, is there any point in taking the chromium and egcg when i go home or should i give it a miss for today?


You can skip a day, it's fine.

----------


## Brazensol

About how long does the synephrine stay in our system?

----------


## austinite

> About how long does the synephrine stay in our system?


4 to 5 hours. Peak around 2 hours.

----------


## energizer bunny

Austinite

looking forward to starting this though I have to wait a month! for the ECGC tablets to be delivered!

anyway, im not a good sleeper at all, very light sleeper. I train in the evening from 1700-2030 with variations, but within that time frame. I know you say to take stack before training but with my sleep problems would it be better for me to take in the a.m upon waking? I fast until afternoon every day.

cheers mate

----------


## austinite

> Austinite
> 
> looking forward to starting this though I have to wait a month! for the ECGC tablets to be delivered!
> 
> anyway, im not a good sleeper at all, very light sleeper. I train in the evening from 1700-2030 with variations, but within that time frame. I know you say to take stack before training but with my sleep problems would it be better for me to take in the a.m upon waking? I fast until afternoon every day.
> 
> cheers mate


Hey EB, 

Synephrine is the only thing that would affect sleep. It peaks in 2 hours and clears in about 4 hours. So in your case, take it between 1400 and 1500. By the time you get home from the gym it should be mostly cleared out.

----------


## energizer bunny

> Hey EB, 
> 
> Synephrine is the only thing that would affect sleep. It peaks in 2 hours and clears in about 4 hours. So in your case, take it between 1400 and 1500. By the time you get home from the gym it should be mostly cleared out.


nice one! this is what I will do, cheers

----------


## pawn master

Hi Austinite I just received my package in the mail 5 mins ago and I am looking this stuff over and want to make sure I am going to do this right.

EGCG says 1 capsule has has 50% EGCG in it and brackets beside say (225 mg) so can I just take 3?
Chromium - I got taken here it says 200 mg per capsule so obviously I need 4. Thought it was 500 ahhh happens!
Synephrine - I ordered the 30 mg caps plan on splitting then for 15 mg per serving. I am twice your size so I increased that a little.

I was going to take this 30 mins pre workout and I just read the above from energiser bunny should I take it 2 hrs before? 

Wish me luck and thanks if this can cut me to 15% I will be a happy man.

----------


## Brazensol

Today's weigh-in; 186.8# @ 19.4% bf. Looks like it is on the move down again after stagnating several days! That's a 5.8# of fat and 1.6% bf since 5 June. I am starting to be a believer in this stuff!

----------


## austinite

> Today's weigh-in; 186.8# @ 19.4% bf. Looks like it is on the move down again after stagnating several days! That's a 5.8# of fat and 1.6% bf since 5 June. I am starting to be a believer in this stuff!



Hey! You're not supposed to do better than me!! haha. Great work, Braz!!

----------


## austinite

> Hi Austinite I just received my package in the mail 5 mins ago and I am looking this stuff over and want to make sure I am going to do this right.
> 
> EGCG says 1 capsule has has 50% EGCG in it and brackets beside say (225 mg) so can I just take 3?
> Chromium - I got taken here it says 200 mg per capsule so obviously I need 4. Thought it was 500 ahhh happens!
> Synephrine - I ordered the 30 mg caps plan on splitting then for 15 mg per serving. I am twice your size so I increased that a little.
> 
> I was going to take this 30 mins pre workout and I just read the above from energiser bunny should I take it 2 hrs before? 
> 
> Wish me luck and thanks if this can cut me to 15% I will be a happy man.


Hey pawn. 

the reason why I generally recommend that you take it 30 minutes pre workout (resistance training) is that unlike cardio, once you stop training, you continue to burn calories for several hours afterwards. So the plan is to give that period an extra boost. But you can certainly take it 2 hours before, Either way should be effective. 

1000 chromium is too much. 800 is a very strategic number and should not be varied from. That would not be the protocol  :Smilie: 

I need the actual label/link to product to check it for you. But there is a formula on the front page if you need help breaking it down. 

Good luck!

----------


## RaginCajun

Aust, how high have you gone with synephrine?

----------


## Brazensol

> Hey! You're not supposed to do better than me!! haha. Great work, Braz!!


It's just easier when you have more fat to lose. Don't know how long I can keep this great progress up but I'll take while it's being offered! Thanks for the encouragement. It helps.

----------


## Brazensol

What do you think about 2 scoops of syn. in the morning before cardio and 2 more scoops in the afternoon before lifting (3 days a week)? I take it at 6am for moring fasted cardio and would take it again around 1:30 or 2 pm. Is this too much? I don't want to grow a third eye or anything... lol.

----------


## austinite

> Aust, how high have you gone with synephrine?


60mg

----------


## austinite

> What do you think about 2 scoops of syn. in the morning before cardio and 2 more scoops in the afternoon before lifting (3 days a week)? I take it at 6am for moring fasted cardio and would take it again around 1:30 or 2 pm. Is this too much? I don't want to grow a third eye or anything... lol.


Max Ive done is 60mg. It should be fine just remember to give yourself a break from it after 30 days. That will help keep the fat loss going too. Take about a week off and get right back on it. Very important for progress to continue.

----------


## AnabolicDoc

Just wanted to say that this week I got my stuff: egcg, synephrine, and I had the chromium. Will start Monday. If my memory serves me correctly you said I'd look like kelkel a few days after starting the stack so I'll post pics on Wednesday! 

Thanks austinite.

----------


## austinite

> Just wanted to say that this week I got my stuff: egcg, synephrine, and I had the chromium. Will start Monday. If my memory serves me correctly you said I'd look like kelkel a few days after starting the stack so I'll post pics on Wednesday!
> 
> Thanks austinite.


Lmao. Yes. From 0 to kelkel in 60 seconds! 

Very excited to see your progress doc.

----------


## pawn master

Yeah I got that. The chromium is 200mg a pill so I take 4. When I ordered it I thought there was 500 mg per pill but its not. The EGCG is SD Pharmaceuticals, 180 capsule bottle.

----------


## austinite

> Yeah I got that. The chromium is 200mg a pill so I take 4. When I ordered it I thought there was 500 mg per pill but its not. The EGCG is SD Pharmaceuticals, 180 capsule bottle.


misleading label. 

225mg total catechins, 50% of that is EGCg. 112.5mg of actual EGCg content is what you have.

----------


## Sfla80

Aust, how bout these two products?

You said now products carry the egcg at 200mg p/pill. This is 400mg. You said look for egcg, and not green tea extract, but this says both. 

Just curious before I buy.

----------


## austinite

NOW products is 200mg per pill, thats what I use.

----------


## Sfla80

> NOW products is 200mg per pill, thats what I use.


Love NOW for everything. And read the description. It's 200mg egcg, and the mix of others. I think I will do with this. Can't view labeling of the other.

----------


## austinite

> Love NOW for everything. And read the description. It's 200mg egcg, and the mix of others. I think I will do with this. Can't view labeling of the other.


Agreed. Now is Pure goodness.

----------


## pawn master

what a waste of money. Ok thanks Austinite.

----------


## austinite

NOW products. Always look for NOW products.

----------


## pawn master

I just went to the website I order my supplements from is says EGCG in huge green letters and pharmaceutical grade. Think I would have learned by now.

----------


## austinite

> I just went to the website I order my supplements from is says EGCG in huge green letters and pharmaceutical grade. Think I would have learned by now.


Yeah. Ever since the EGCg craze came out a few years ago, lots of manufacturers started to manipulate their labels. EGCg is not cheap to extract. So they try to pass off basic mixes as heavy on EGCg. Good test is to try it. Green tea is not bitter. But super high concentrated EGCg content is way too bitter to drink.

----------


## pawn master

I just ordered the NOW product. With the crap I have should I take 5 pills for 562.5 or 6 for 675?

----------


## austinite

^ yes. going over with EGCg is fine, I don't recommend more than 800mcg of Chromium however.

----------


## ChiveOn

Two part question

1. Just picked up my EGCG and Chromium Pico. Having trouble with the synephrine. Would this stack diminish significantly without it? Or will I still see somethin out of it?
2. I'm cycling test, tren , mast for about another 4 weeks (1/2 done) and I am at a true 10% body fat 192lbs. If not I'm really close to 10%. Will I see much difference at all with an already fairly low bf%?

----------


## austinite

> Two part question
> 
> 1. Just picked up my EGCG and Chromium Pico. Having trouble with the synephrine. Would this stack diminish significantly without it? Or will I still see somethin out of it?
> 2. I'm cycling test, tren, mast for about another 4 weeks (1/2 done) and I am at a true 10% body fat 192lbs. If not I'm really close to 10%. Will I see much difference at all with an already fairly low bf%?


Hey Chive,

1. Not going to be nearly as effective without synephrine. 
2. You should notice a difference, however, remember, the lower the BF the smaller the results. As many compounds as you're running, it would be hard to pinpoint how well its doing. If you weren't cycling and you tried this stack, Id say it's pretty effective and you'll see a difference.

----------


## ChiveOn

Ok, kinda what I figured but can't hurt to ask. Ill check online for the synephrine. Thanks Austin

----------


## Sfla80

> Ok, kinda what I figured but can't hurt to ask. Ill check online for the synephrine. Thanks Austin


Amazon my friend. Has about 5 different brands at least. I've been searching the last few days

----------


## ChiveOn

That was going to be my first stop! And I've already got a scale and 10mcg scooper from following Atomini's thread on Noopept lol

----------


## MajorPectorial

Bump. Can this be sticky pleeeease

----------


## lstbred

Just ordered everything :Wink/Grin:

----------


## austinite

> Just ordered everything


Sweet! Go lstbred!!

----------


## energizer bunny

chromium has arrived, 1 down 2 to go!

----------


## FRDave

Austinite, do you think any of these 3 supplements would cause a rise in BUN (22 mg/dL on a scale of 6-20) or Creatinine, serum (1.36 md/dL on a scale of .76-1.27)?

I just got some blood work done trying to dial in my estrogen on TRT and these two test were flagged as high. 

Thanks in advance

----------


## austinite

> Austinite, do you think any of these 3 supplements would cause a rise in BUN (22 mg/dL on a scale of 6-20) or Creatinine, serum (1.36 md/dL on a scale of .76-1.27)?
> 
> I just got some blood work done trying to dial in my estrogen on TRT and these two test were flagged as high. 
> 
> Thanks in advance


No. you're probably just eating too much protein.

----------


## FRDave

> No. you're probably just eating too much protein.


I'm only getting 150-160g daily and weight 158lbs. A week prior I had a 7hr tattoo session and took 3 Vicodin and 3 800mg ib prophen over the course of the day. Think this could have been the cause? 

I did change up my diet a few weeks back, eliminating most carbs, but did not increase protein. Hmmmm...

----------


## austinite

> I'm only getting 150-160g daily and weight 158lbs. A week prior I had a 7hr tattoo session and took 3 Vicodin and 3 800mg ib prophen over the course of the day. Think this could have been the cause? 
> 
> I did change up my diet a few weeks back, eliminating most carbs, but did not increase protein. Hmmmm...


Something is up with your kidneys. Any recent infections? How much water do you drink and how much do you weigh?

----------


## FRDave

> Something is up with your kidneys. Any recent infections? How much water do you drink and how much do you weigh?


I currently weight 158 lbs. No infections but I did start taking .5mg Arimidex 2x a week to get my E2 in check (been 6 weeks). As for water, I drink 11-13 cups per day which is about .69-.81 gallons. Should I try to up my water intake even though I drink the same and my levels have never been elevated prior to this last test?

----------


## austinite

Well, considering your weight, seems water intake isn't terribly bad. Would be better at a gallon or more, especially if you're an active person. 

Increased creatinine generally points to an issue that's affecting kidneys. Dehydration is very common. Kidney stones could also cause this. Diabetics have issues... etc. 

Similar with BUN levels. Dehydration could cause this also. Bile flow could be hindered which usually that's too much protein but in your case it must be something else. 

So I suggest you drink more water and supplement with NAC @ 1200mg daily and wait for your next blood test. Your numbers are not dangerous, but hopefully this will stop them from rising and drop them.

----------


## FRDave

> Well, considering your weight, seems water intake isn't terribly bad. Would be better at a gallon or more, especially if you're an active person.
> 
> Increased creatinine generally points to an issue that's affecting kidneys. Dehydration is very common. Kidney stones could also cause this. Diabetics have issues... etc.
> 
> Similar with BUN levels. Dehydration could cause this also. Bile flow could be hindered which usually that's too much protein but in your case it must be something else.
> 
> So I suggest you drink more water and supplement with NAC @ 1200mg daily and wait for your next blood test. Your numbers are not dangerous, but hopefully this will stop them from rising and drop them.


I actually just started supplementing with NAC a few weeks back but only 600mg daily. 

As to not get off topic, I will post my daily supplements in a new thread here shortly so you can take a look and see if anything looks alarming. 

Thanks again

----------


## austinite

> I actually just started supplementing with NAC a few weeks back but only 600mg daily. 
> 
> As to not get off topic, I will post my daily supplements in a new thread here shortly so you can take a look and see if anything looks alarming. 
> 
> Thanks again


ok. Post whatever blood work you have, too.

----------


## londog

I just ordered the synephrine now I am shopping for the other 2 I am going to start this after I get back from Cali on the 10th can't wait I think it will be interesting ill keep you posted

----------


## Brazensol

Stuck at 185-186 for three days. Got a feeling it will be on the move down again tomorrow. Funny how the body hits these little stall points.

----------


## austinite

> Stuck at 185-186 for three days. Got a feeling it will be on the move down again tomorrow. Funny how the body hits these little stall points.


lol. Hate it when that happens. Are you getting close to break time? How far in?

----------


## FRDave

> ok. Post whatever blood work you have, too.


Alright, started new thread and posted blood work here: http://forums.steroid.com/supplement...-alarming.html

Check it out when you get a chance and let me know what you think.

----------


## Brazensol

> lol. Hate it when that happens. Are you getting close to break time? How far in?


I started on the 16th of Jun so 14 more days to go and I fully expect to be in the upper 170's by then. Unfortunately I screwed up my weight measuring stats by changing when I weighed but I have no doubt this stuff has helped me lose more weight than I otherwise would have. I've lost 7.4 pounds and 1.9% bf since 6 Jun (which was the last time I measured first thing in the morning (previous post I used 5 Jun but just doublechecked and it was actually 6 Jun)). For the next several days I was taking my measurements after my moring cardio and it really skewed my spreadsheet so I went back to first thing in the morning (make any sense?, lol).

Long story short this stuff is working! I have made no other changes with the exception of not eating breakfast today.

----------


## austinite

Makes sense. Decent results still. Keep it up and don't forget to give synephrine a break to continue progress.

----------


## energizer bunny

synephrine has arrived, 2 down 1 to go.

----------


## SexySweetheart

Just wanted to up date : lost an inch! 
And liking this - thanks

----------


## austinite

> synephrine has arrived, 2 down 1 to go.


Hurry up!  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Just wanted to up date : lost an inch! 
> And liking this - thanks


Go Sexy4 go! One inch at a time, keep on movin'!

----------


## RaginCajun

I am thinking about upping my dose of synephrine as I don't 'feel' anything.

I did 30mgs this morning and still felt nothing. 

I am expecting to 'feel' the albuterol/stimulant effect, no?

what has been the highest dose of synephrine you have taken?

----------


## austinite

> I am thinking about upping my dose of synephrine as I don't 'feel' anything.
> 
> I did 30mgs this morning and still felt nothing. 
> 
> I am expecting to 'feel' the albuterol/stimulant effect, no?
> 
> what has been the highest dose of synephrine you have taken?


 :Smilie: 

I updated the original post at the bottom a few days ago because I got this question a lot. This is a silent stack. While some may experience a "slight jolt", the majority will not. Don't expect any feeling, just results. 

You can up your dose, no problem! Highest for me was 60mg.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I updated the original post at the bottom a few days ago because I got this question a lot. This is a silent stack. While some may experience a "slight jolt", the majority will not. Don't expect any feeling, just results. 
> 
> You can up your dose, no problem! Highest for me was 60mg.


gotcha and I did not go back and re-read the update. I am usually very sensitive to stims, that is why I asked. 

thanks

----------


## austinite

> gotcha and I did not go back and re-read the update. I am usually very sensitive to stims, that is why I asked. 
> 
> thanks


I know, I need to post it once in a while. 

Please keep me posted on your progress RC Cola!

----------


## Brazensol

Plateau is over and weight is dropping again! Hit 183.2 this morning!

----------


## austinite

> Plateau is over and weight is dropping again! Hit 183.2 this morning!


Woohhoo!!!!!!!

----------


## MajorPectorial

> Plateau is over and weight is dropping again! Hit 183.2 this morning!


Well done!!. Hey aust. What would u recommend for keeping energy levels up. Although I think this may still be due to my crap sleeping patterns

----------


## austinite

> Well done!!. Hey aust. What would u recommend for keeping energy levels up. Although I think this may still be due to my crap sleeping patterns


Check out the amino acids thread, lots of energy related vitamins and minerals. But I;ll be posting an energy stack soon.

----------


## Brazensol

> Check out the amino acids thread, lots of energy related vitamins and minerals. But I;ll be posting an energy stack soon.


Energy stack would be nice. I was worried about energy levels between the cutting diet, cardio, lifting and now adding the fat burn stack but it isn't too bad. I get a little lethargic in the afternoon's but I've always had that problem... Before trt and t3/t4 meds it was downright horrible.

----------


## Brazensol

> Well done!!. Hey aust. What would u recommend for keeping energy levels up. Although I think this may still be due to my crap sleeping patterns


Thanks! I know when my sleep gets interrupted it really takes it out of me the next day. Now that I've dropped a lot of weight I really do sleep better and it makes a difference.

----------


## gearbox

regarding the micro scoop. I II purchased the same brand as sexy4mysweetheart and you recommended 20 milligrams my serving size says 50 milligrams and and the micro scoop it came with does not have any mmeasurements on it. I am assuming each one means 50mg which is serving size.

----------


## austinite

> regarding the micro scoop. I II purchased the same brand as sexy4mysweetheart and you recommended 20 milligrams my serving size says 50 milligrams and and the micro scoop it came with does not have any mmeasurements on it. I am assuming each one means 50mg which is serving size.


Most likely. Really hard to tell with these scoops unless you have a scale. But keep the scoop flat, not rounded or topped off.

----------


## MajorPectorial

That's aust. Bit skint at the no. Pfft. But I'll be looking out for the energy stack. If u can mention anything that can cause minor heart murmurs let me know if u can. Svt sufferer see.
Yeh braz gotta say. That cycling what a made a difference of even having ability to get up. N its not a weight thing either;-(. Might look into the t3. I believe the t4 can cause murmurs if I remember correctly. Gym stopped the murmurs somewhat but without my heart tabs god do I notice the difference!!

----------


## marcus300

> That's aust. Bit skint at the no. Pfft. But I'll be looking out for the energy stack. If u can mention anything that can cause minor heart murmurs let me know if u can. Svt sufferer see.
> Yeh braz gotta say. That cycling what a made a difference of even having ability to get up. N its not a weight thing either;-(. Might look into the t3. I believe the t4 can cause murmurs if I remember correctly. Gym stopped the murmurs somewhat but without my heart tabs god do I notice the difference!!


Please can you write in plain English because the members have no idea what your talking about, it will help us and yourself if we can understand what your saying or asking, Thanks

----------


## austinite

I'd like to congratulate Brazen on his progress. Even though this stack works, it's not magic, he obviously put in some great effort into his diet and training. Well done!

For those of you who are interested, please check his log... http://forums.steroid.com/nutrition-...ild-log-2.html

----------


## Sfla80

> Most likely. Really hard to tell with these scoops unless you have a scale. But keep the scoop flat, not rounded or topped off.


Aust what type of scale? Digital food scale wouldn't work would it? My product is same as his. 50mg per serving

----------


## austinite

> Aust what type of scale? Digital food scale wouldn't work would it? My product is same as his. 50mg per serving


American Weigh Gemini-20 Portable Milligram Scale, 20 by 0.001 G, new!!! on eBay! 

I don't really trust a scoop. Always seems to be off when i measure on a scale. But slight variance isn't going to break the deal, just be consistent.

Food scales will not work.

----------


## Sfla80

> American Weigh Gemini-20 Portable Milligram Scale, 20 by 0.001 G, new!!! on eBay!
> 
> I don't really trust a scoop. Always seems to be off when i measure on a scale. But slight variance isn't going to break the deal, just be consistent.
> 
> Food scales will not work.


Awesome will look into. And everything is now here  :Smilie: . Will update mine and fiances progress.

----------


## austinite

> Awesome will look into. And everything is now here . Will update mine and fiances progress.


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet !!

----------


## Brazensol

> I'd like to congratulate Brazen on his progress. Even though this stack works, it's not magic, he obviously put in some great effort into his diet and training. Well done!
> 
> For those of you who are interested, please check his log... http://forums.steroid.com/nutrition-...ild-log-2.html


It may not be magic but it's cheap, it's painless and it works! What more could you ask for? The fact it doesn't bother my touchy heart rate is kind of like magic... lol.

----------


## Sfla80

Started day one today!!! Excited to see results! 

And went to take everything and just thought I would post a pic from what I have found one both your supplement threads. 

Whole cupboard dedicated to the gym  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> Started day one today!!! Excited to see results! 
> 
> And went to take everything and just thought I would post a pic from what I have found one both your supplement threads. 
> 
> Whole cupboard dedicated to the gym


Hooray!!!!!! Shrink those fat cells!!

----------


## Brazensol

Had a bad Sunday diet wise but back on track! Hope it doesn't cost me much with only a week or so to go on the fat burn stack. Still hoping to see upper 170's and 17.8% bf by next Monday. I did add 7-10 easy miles on the bike in the evening to keep the metabolism ramped up. Tried to resist changing anything but I just couldn't leave it alone... lol. Will go off the fat burn stack for a week and then start back up along with a carb cycling diet.

----------


## pawn master

Hi Austinite. I was telling my mom about this herbal stack and she was wondering if it would work for her. She walks on the treadmill for 45 mins a day. She turned 53 yesterday. She has never lifted a weight in her life. 

P.S. I am still on the stack did not notice any difference after the first week so I upped the S to 30 and have had no issues with it at all especially compared to clen or even ephedrine. I am waiting till I am off for the 7 after 30 to do a fat test I will update you then on my progress. Thanks again.

----------


## austinite

> Hi Austinite. I was telling my mom about this herbal stack and she was wondering if it would work for her. She walks on the treadmill for 45 mins a day. She turned 53 yesterday. She has never lifted a weight in her life. 
> 
> P.S. I am still on the stack did not notice any difference after the first week so I upped the S to 30 and have had no issues with it at all especially compared to clen or even ephedrine. I am waiting till I am off for the 7 after 30 to do a fat test I will update you then on my progress. Thanks again.


Keep us posted. 1 week is nothing, brother. If your mom is otherwise healthy with no medical conditions (mainly diabetic or high blood pressure) it should be fine.

Always consult with a doctor if in doubt, remember, I am not a doctor and these are just protocols that I've used myself and I'm merely sharing the info. Not medical advice whatsoever nor am I recommending that anyone use this stack without a doctors overview first.

----------


## jimmy726

Great answer

----------


## Hulking2016

Good stack

----------


## Brazensol

Stuck again. Can't break out of the 182-184 range. It's been 6 days or so now... Grrrr.

----------


## austinite

> Stuck again. Can't break out of the 182-184 range. It's been 6 days or so now... Grrrr.


Isn't it time for your week off?

----------


## Brazensol

The 15th will be my 30th day. I just input my last 6 days of data and spotted a trend that makes being stuck not so bad. LBM is trending up and fat is still going down. Of course this is all probably within the margin of error for the scale I'm using but it does make sense if true. Fat percent has dropped from 18.8 to 18.4 and lbm has risen from 148.76 to 149.33. Probably just splitting hairs. But I'll take it!

----------


## baseline_9

Another quality thread Aus...

I may give this a go.... Once I'm back off holiday I will be cutting up until the start of November (hopefully hitting around 7-8%) so this may be useful for me

----------


## austinite

> Another quality thread Aus...
> 
> I may give this a go.... Once I'm back off holiday I will be cutting up until the start of November (hopefully hitting around 7-8%) so this may be useful for me


Thank you, base! Much appreciated my friend.

----------


## Sfla80

Aust, 

trying to figure this out real quick. I started this protocol Monday. But I also been on winny 75mg/day. But this week I have been getting cramps in spots never even thought could cramp. Ie: pecs, lower abs, and (best way to describe) is the ve top part of the "brachioradials" muscle. It cramps right around elbow area. 

Never heard winny could cause cramps, just joint pain/issues. I have upeped water intake and thinking about getting some potastium. But what r u thoughts, could be the protocol? winny? 

Thank you sir

----------


## austinite

> Aust, 
> 
> trying to figure this out real quick. I started this protocol Monday. But I also been on winny 75mg/day. But this week I have been getting cramps in spots never even thought could cramp. Ie: pecs, lower abs, and (best way to describe) is the ve top part of the "brachioradials" muscle. It cramps right around elbow area. 
> 
> Never heard winny could cause cramps, just joint pain/issues. I have upeped water intake and thinking about getting some potastium. But what r u thoughts, could be the protocol? winny? 
> 
> Thank you sir


There really isn't anything in this protocol that would cause any cramping. Try an elimination process for a few days.

----------


## Sfla80

> There really isn't anything in this protocol that would cause any cramping. Try an elimination process for a few days.


ok good idea, thanks

----------


## MajorPectorial

N watch potassium supplementation. If I remember rightly its one of the only minerals actually extremely harmful if too much is taken.
*added. 
I'm sure aust knows correct dosages of the tip of his head tho

----------


## Brazensol

Results for my fat burn stack are in! Lost 7.8 pounds and 1.9% bodyfat. I am stopping one day early so I can start a carb cycling diet today. First time I've tried one and anxious to see how it goes. Of course I'm already gaming the cycle by starting with a carb reload day... lol.

Thanks austinite!!! I'm sure ~20% of my loss is due to your help.

----------


## austinite

> Results for my fat burn stack are in! Lost 7.8 pounds and 1.9% bodyfat. I am stopping one day early so I can start a carb cycling diet today. First time I've tried one and anxious to see how it goes. Of course I'm already gaming the cycle by starting with a carb reload day... lol.
> 
> Thanks austinite!!! I'm sure ~20% of my loss is due to your help.


Outstanding job, Braz! Great progress and thank you for keeping us all informed through the process.

----------


## dogtags

Clen has been brought up, but not this in particular.

Any interaction issues with taking clen during this? I know how you feel about clen, im just curious if i would be taking any concerning risks by taking my clenbuterol while doing this protocol

----------


## austinite

Not a fan of clen so I never recommend it. Wasn't able to take it long enough to make an educated opinion. But either way, this stack is meant to work with no side effects. Adding clen would not be my stack, it would be your own stack and it would be impossible to gauge results and where they're coming from.

----------


## dogtags

> Not a fan of clen so I never recommend it. Wasn't able to take it long enough to make an educated opinion. But either way, this stack is meant to work with no side effects. Adding clen would not be my stack, it would be your own stack and it would be impossible to gauge results and where they're coming from.


But I love clen  :Frown: 

my penmanship while on it is something to marvel at.


On a more serious note. Funny story though im getting better results on your stack then i did on 150+mcg of t3 on cycle. WTF.

I also forgot to mention the whole time a few weeks before I started cycling until now and on, i have been intermittent fasting (16/8). Your acne protocol WORKS, your Fat loss protocol WORKS. You're a fountain of knowledge and I love having you around here. Damn good Texan. 

IF + this makes 4-6% BF damn near a cakewalk for some...

----------


## austinite

> But I love clen 
> 
> my penmanship while on it is something to marvel at.
> 
> 
> On a more serious note. Funny story though im getting better results on your stack then i did on 150+mcg of t3 on cycle. WTF.
> 
> I also forgot to mention the whole time a few weeks before I started cycling until now and on, i have been intermittent fasting (16/8). Your acne protocol WORKS, your Fat loss protocol WORKS. You're a fountain of knowledge and I love having you around here. Damn good Texan. 
> 
> IF + this makes 4-6% BF damn near a cakewalk for some...


lol. Well that's good to hear man. Thanks for the updates. Ready for the Hair loss prevention stack yet?  :Smilie:

----------


## dogtags

> lol. Well that's good to hear man. Thanks for the updates. Ready for the Hair loss prevention stack yet?


*knocks on wood* this is one i fortunately don't think ill ever have to worry about genetically

----------


## Dufresne

Hi Austinite. Will Chromium Chelate suffice?

----------


## austinite

> Hi Austinite. Will Chromium Chelate suffice?


It will work, yes. Picolinate and Chelate both absorb very well.

----------


## Brazensol

I'll be starting round 2 with the fat burn stack tomorrow. Fully expect to get into the low 17% - high 16% bf range and low 170's over the next 30 days.

----------


## Dufresne

Awesome. Thanks! Ordered the other two last night from amazon  :Smilie:

----------


## Cheifjuana

Aug, what is the best synephrine brand if it matters ? I'm looking on amazon right now but don't see the one in posted picture

----------


## gearbox



----------


## Cheifjuana

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141993"/>


Thanks buddy, since you are on I'm looking at zinc supplements which one is the best, what do you recommend. On the brand

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141993"/>


Exact one I got

----------


## Sfla80

Aust, wifes down 7# today. Its start of week 3. We will do measurements next week. Im staying same weight but also coming ti end of cycle so.

----------


## lstbred

Got eveything in, the cromium took fooorrreever! but been putting it down for 6-7days now. My scales a POS so it fluxs 5# all the time lol But I know I dropped a pound or two with this stack and anticipate good results. Thanks again. As of today I really crack down, no drinking for at least 13 weeks (or more) :AaGreen22: : tighten diet a little more. I have a couple questions, I start my cycle Sun with a kick starter, I think even though I will put a few pounds of water wieght on, my bf% should still go down right? so I might not see it on the scale necessarily but when I drop the water weight it should be more noticable? If that makes any sense at all. The micro scoop is 10 right? and I can go up to 50-60ish depending on how I react to it?

----------


## Brazensol

Started my second cycle of austinites fat burn stack today. My 30 day goal is to drop 1.5% bf and get into the upper 170's for weight. I have increased my calories (2700'ish) during lift days (4 day split) and remain the same for non lift days (1800'ish). I was going to do a carb cycle diet but opted for the above to see if it works for me. I am trying to have the best of both worlds by losing bf and adding some lean mass. We'll see how it goes. I will continue with cardio and started today off with a 22.5 mile bike ride @ 16.2 mph average. I threw in 5 20-second sprints just because... lol. Those sprints are killer. Glad they are only 20 seconds each! My legs are still pretty tired from Friday's brutal (for me) leg workout. I could barely hit 25 mph on the sprints...

----------


## austinite

Great news. Everyone is losing weight. Keep it up!!!!!!

----------


## Brazensol

I guess I should have posted my stats for starting day... just to keep me honest!

Weight: 182.6
BF: 18.4%

This is what my bathroom scale says anyway... lol.

----------


## austinite

> I guess I should have posted my stats for starting day... just to keep me honest!
> 
> Weight: 182.6
> BF: 18.4%
> 
> This is what my bathroom scale says anyway... lol.


Come on....................... 16% !!

----------


## Cheifjuana

Got my EGCG, my Chromium, even my ZMA. Just waiting on my Synephrine. Should be here by tomorrow . I'll do a log and keep everyone updated my my results. Thanks for posting this Austineite. Especially if it works in a month or 2 :]

----------


## austinite

> Got my EGCG, my Chromium, even my ZMA. Just waiting on my Synephrine. Should be here by tomorrow . I'll do a log and keep everyone updated my my results. Thanks for posting this Austineite. Especially if it works in a month or 2 :]


No problem. Let us know how it goes!

----------


## Tonka8

*Synephrine:*
In many ways, this is actually pretty similar to the popular Ephedrine. Much safer, however, dosing still requires caution. I can say this from experience. It's considerably powerful. To give you an example of the measurement used, I've attached an image of the micro-scoop used for a single dose. I almost laughed when I saw the dose, but I followed instructions and it works. It works right away, I could feel it in less than 20 minutes. I also attempted tripling the dose and that didn't go over so well. 

Anyway, Synephrine is derived from both plants and animals. When looking for it, you may find that it's labeled as "Orange Extract". Synephrine will increase your metabolic rate by increasing lipolysis. So all great news so far. Get on amazon to find it, you can get 5 grams pretty cheap and considering the 20mg high dose, this will last you for a very long time. Just mix it with some water drink it. 

would tablets be ok and as good as the powder ?

----------


## MajorPectorial

@tonka. The image hasn't come up on last post.

----------


## austinite

> *Synephrine:*
> In many ways, this is actually pretty similar to the popular Ephedrine. Much safer, however, dosing still requires caution. I can say this from experience. It's considerably powerful. To give you an example of the measurement used, I've attached an image of the micro-scoop used for a single dose. I almost laughed when I saw the dose, but I followed instructions and it works. It works right away, I could feel it in less than 20 minutes. I also attempted tripling the dose and that didn't go over so well. 
> 
> Anyway, Synephrine is derived from both plants and animals. When looking for it, you may find that it's labeled as "Orange Extract". Synephrine will increase your metabolic rate by increasing lipolysis. So all great news so far. Get on amazon to find it, you can get 5 grams pretty cheap and considering the 20mg high dose, this will last you for a very long time. Just mix it with some water drink it. 
> 
> would tablets be ok and as good as the powder ?


Show me or give me a link please.

----------


## johnC80

I have a tendency to get hypoglycemic....will Chromium exacerbate this for me?

----------


## austinite

^ don't use without a dr. assessment.

----------


## MajorPectorial

Aust did u get my message ;-)

----------


## austinite

^ I have 100 PM's at the moment, sorry.

----------


## Lunk1

> ^ I have 100 PM's at the moment, sorry.


I have like 90 friends on facebook, 12 of them are pending but I have like 90 friends.

----------


## austinite

> I have like 90 friends on facebook, 12 of them are pending but I have like 90 friends.


lol, I have yet to use facebook.

----------


## Lunk1



----------


## austinite

OMG LOL! That went way over my head. ^ Totally forgot about that.

----------


## SexySweetheart

my monthly measurements & weigh in... 1 pound down & lost 3 inches! : thats 4 total inches gone since starting this.
Love this stack!!

----------


## austinite

> my monthly measurements & weigh in... 1 pound down & lost 3 inches! : thats 4 total inches gone since starting this.
> Love this stack!!


Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!! You go Sexy4!! Thanks for the updates!

----------


## SexySweetheart

FYI... 1 pound isnt really a lot lol but considering I was on a plat for quite some time it's still a moment of joy for me :-) and besides it's the inches it really matter- I don't care if I weigh the same as long as all the wEight is in my chest and my ass LMFAO

----------


## austinite

A pound is a pound. If you look at a lb of fat, you'll be amazed how much space it can take  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

> A pound is a pound. If you look at a lb of fat, you'll be amazed how much space it can take


 :Smilie:  
Yea I weigh in daily but water weight and period (bloat) can thro the scale off for me.. so at end of month I see where I am at and average it out. I'm 22 lbs away from my short term goal to meet by end of year.. and ahead of sched so that's good! And no inches lost are from my chest - that's a added bonus lol. Nice that literaly noticed no sides from your stack. Ty for the ongoing support and props Aus! O will keep updating monthly - fingers crossed its all good updates lol

----------


## FRDave

> A pound is a pound. If you look at a lb of fat, you'll be amazed how much space it can take


Just googled images. Pretty crazy. 1lb of fat is more than I would have thought.

----------


## Brazensol

Time for an update! This morning was day #9:

Weight: 181.2
BF: 18.1 

That's down 1.4 pounds and 0.3% bf. Not bad at all when you consider I have upped my calories 400 over tdee on lift days (M-Tu-Th-F), doing less cutting (250-300 under tdee, previously I was cutting 450 calories) on non-lift days, and have cut cardio about 20% to build some muscle. And my lbm is rising! My vascularity is much improved and even starting to show on my legs. This I've never had before (leg vas.) and would not have thought any of this possible 6 months ago. Not at over 50 years of age... Love this stack!

Waist measures 34" as of today.

People this stack works and it works well. No sides to speak of. It's a win/win. Do it!

----------


## dmelniko

^ Sounds like it's working.

Waiting for ingredients to arrive in the mail will start logging the stack ones I am on it. Got some high bf (25-27) to get rid off.
Any recommendation for cycling or just stay on it until results are met (my goal can take a while)?

----------


## MajorPectorial

> ^ I have 100 PM's at the moment, sorry.


Yeh no worries austinite I know ur a busy guy ;-) I can wait! "Taps foot..." lolz.

----------


## DuggyPhresh

What brand of synephrine is in that picture? Lots of different stuff on amazon, just want to make sure I'm looking at the right stuff. Thanks.

----------


## Brazensol

> ^ Sounds like it's working.
> 
> Waiting for ingredients to arrive in the mail will start logging the stack ones I am on it. Got some high bf (25-27) to get rid off.
> Any recommendation for cycling or just stay on it until results are met (my goal can take a while)?


When I started my log I was about the same bf% as you: http://forums.steroid.com/nutrition-...build-log.html

I was even higher than that earlier (~35%!) so you can lose the weight and fat if you keep at it. This is only my second cycle. I ran the 1st one for 30 days and then took the one week break as recommended by Austinite. I see no reason you can't keep running it as long as you take periodic breaks to give your cns a break from the stimulant. 

Nice thing about losing the fat is you can do it over a fairly long period of time (as your schedule permits) or you can just kick it in the ass and get it over with. I preferred to just get serious with it and really watched my diet (80% of the battle) and hit cardio pretty hard. Just do what works for you. Do something you can stick with over the long haul.

But be careful - if you are like me the more you improve the more you want to do...

----------


## Brazensol

Perhaps I should have waited for a 10 day update! 180.2 and (drum roll please) 17.8% bf! Finallly broke into the 17's! Now just a little more and I'll be in the 170's.

----------


## austinite

> Perhaps I should have waited for a 10 day update! 180.2 and (drum roll please) 17.8% bf! Finallly broke into the 17's! Now just a little more and I'll be in the 170's.


Holy moly! CONGRATS BRAZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Brazensol

Your fat burn stack has been a big help. No doubt about it.

----------


## Brazensol

You should give it a fancy name, add some marketing mumbo jumbo, and market it. You could make a killing with it!

----------


## BIGTIMEPUSH

Would there be any problems with taking 800mg of niacin and 450mg of yohimbe with this stack? Don't want my heart to explode or anything! lol

----------


## austinite

I don't recommend any modification of the stack. Otherwise it wouldn't be my fat loss stack  :Smilie:  - That said, i don't know of any adverse interactions, might want to research that one.

This stack was intended to be effective and most important, *safe*.

----------


## BIGTIMEPUSH

Awesome so just these with your amino acids, vitamins and minerals... I ordered them a couple of days ago and can NOT wait to start!! Thanks man!

----------


## SexySweetheart

ju-st a quick update. Had my physical going for blood work on Monday. But I have to admit I was curious if taking the stack wood effect the results of my physical. Happy to say that it really has not. I was 112 over 17 cholesterol and everything is still perfect good news all around :-)

----------


## Brazensol

Halfway through my 2nd cycle and it just keeps working! Woke up to 16.8% bf (first time in the 16's) and weighed 176.8 pounds. Better still my lean body mass is climbing up! Amazing how something so simple can be so effective!

----------


## austinite

> ju-st a quick update. Had my physical going for blood work on Monday. But I have to admit I was curious if taking the stack wood effect the results of my physical. Happy to say that it really has not. I was 112 over 17 cholesterol and everything is still perfect good news all around :-)


Great news! THank you for that. Very important information. 




> Halfway through my 2nd cycle and it just keeps working! Woke up to 16.8% bf (first time in the 16's) and weighed 176.8 pounds. Better still my lean body mass is climbing up! Amazing how something so simple can be so effective!


Slow down man! Don't want you catching up to me now...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Brazensol

^^^ Just remember - it's YOUR fault! ^^^

----------


## ac guy

Damn brazen, nice job. Purchased my egcg and chromium locally, synephrine should be here by the weekend. Can't wait to try this out.

----------


## Brazensol

I think you're gonna like it! Just don't overdo the synephrine.

----------


## ac guy

Gonna start at 10 and see how it goes.

----------


## austinite

Good luck ac guy! Make sure to keep us posted.

----------


## DCI

Starting this now literally lol, got everythong bar the syenphrine over the counter here. Got green tea extract has 315mg per tab but doesn't state what kind of green tea extract it is. So will try this and see what happens over the coming weeks. 

Thanks for all these great threads aust, i used your vascularity stack for a while and it is great and can't wait to see this one work now  :Smilie:

----------


## dmelniko

> When I started my log I was about the same bf% as you: 
> I was even higher than that earlier (~35%!) so you can lose the weight and fat if you keep at it. This is only my second cycle. I ran the 1st one for 30 days and then took the one week break as recommended by Austinite. I see no reason you can't keep running it as long as you take periodic breaks to give your cns a break from the stimulant. 
> 
> Nice thing about losing the fat is you can do it over a fairly long period of time (as your schedule permits) or you can just kick it in the ass and get it over with. I preferred to just get serious with it and really watched my diet (80% of the battle) and hit cardio pretty hard. Just do what works for you. Do something you can stick with over the long haul.
> 
> But be careful - if you are like me the more you improve the more you want to do...


We'll see how it goes not going to start a log since I wont have the time for that got a busy schedule going right now and I am not going to be in a caloric deficit at first since I am still trying to build some muscle fundamentals for now and I believe the stack might help shed some fat on the way with my slowed down metabolism. Also done BW some days ago and my total test came in at 240 ng/dL, my family doctor contacted a endo and he requested me to do more tests and to see me after they come in. Hope things can be fixed without TRT. 

Anyhow everything arrived in the mail yesterday and started the following protocol: 

10mg synephrine. (will try 20mg after couple of days).
1500mg Green tea (3 caps)
700mg Chromium. (Got 500mg and 200mg caps so using those).

On workout days adding L-Carnitine 2000-3000mg 

Yesterday I felt some nausea but in general had some flu symptoms before taking the stack, today had no sides at all. 

Stats for now:

Height: 185
Weight: 108KG
BF: 25-26% 

Training: 

3 Time a week doing my own version of SS . Cardio only for warm up.

Diet: Around 2800 cals going for a 40/40/20 macro

Will give an update every week. 

And I would like to take the opportunity to thank Aust for sharing his knowledge with us find many of the posts very informative and useful, kudos!

----------


## austinite

^ sounds great, dmelniko! Thanks for giving it a try.

----------


## austinite

> Starting this now literally lol, got everythong bar the syenphrine over the counter here. Got green tea extract has 315mg per tab but doesn't state what kind of green tea extract it is. So will try this and see what happens over the coming weeks. 
> 
> Thanks for all these great threads aust, i used your vascularity stack for a while and it is great and can't wait to see this one work now


DCI, what's up pal?? Glad you're giving this a shot. Hope it's just as good for you as it has been for the rest of us. 

Hope all is well, buddy. Looking forward to hearing updates from you.

----------


## DCI

Hey man, 

All is good feeling good the last couple of weeks diet is kicking right and cardio  :Smilie:  

Just started earlier, the chromium is 200iu so must use a good bit of and try and see if I can get a better dose of it. 

My biggest problem I have hit a wall at the moment on fat loss or rather we should call it shrinkage and it is really pissing me off. I hate the fact I was always bulky so never been really lean in my life now it's time to do it right

----------


## austinite

Well if it's too many pills, you can always split it up throughout the day. It's only the synephrine that shouldn't be split. I hope it moves you passed this plateau.

----------


## DCI

Ahh the pills don't bother me, can swallow the Animal pak multi vit in one go lol learned because of the horrible taste. 

Yeh, have to find that first  :Smilie:  I hope I do too, as I said I've never been lean and must try carb cycling too etc 

I will thunk this will work no problem the other stack was great  :Smilie:

----------


## Austinartiste

Hello all, 
Austinite, 
I am going to be doing a cycle of var/nolva in a couple of weeks, and just came across your fat loss stack. Good idea to use with the cycle?
(I've already placed my Amazon order-hah)

----------


## austinite

> Hello all, 
> Austinite, 
> I am going to be doing a cycle of var/nolva in a couple of weeks, and just came across your fat loss stack. Good idea to use with the cycle?
> (I've already placed my Amazon order-hah)


This stack is not intended to be used with anything else. Otherwise it would not be my stack  :Smilie: . If you're asking about adverse interactions, I don't see any. 

Var/Nolva sounds very odd. Might want to bring that up on the Q/A section for critique.

----------


## Austinartiste

I'm a 44 year old female, can't knock the last butt/thigh fat, throwing it (nolva) in towards the end

----------


## gearbox

> I'm a 44 year old female, can't knock the last butt/thigh fat, throwing it (nolva) in towards the end


What?

----------


## Austinartiste

Why is that so weird??

----------


## austinite

Ok I didn't realize you're a female. I'll get your username changed to pink in color. That's how we identify females. 

Makes More sense now. 
Thanks.

----------


## Austinartiste

Thanks...

----------


## austinite

Did you order your eGCG? If not, Sprouts on 183 and braker carry a 200mg product.

----------


## Austinartiste

> Did you order your eGCG? If not, Sprouts on 183 and braker carry a 200mg product.


Yes, I ordered the Now 400mg

----------


## Austinartiste

Is that D lLnn Bailey on your avatar???

----------


## Brazensol

My wife can no longer deny my constant improvements! She now wants to do the fat burn stack but was wondering if she can use the stack along with her liquid iron supplement or should she take the iron at another time of the day?

----------


## austinite

> My wife can no longer deny my constant improvements! She now wants to do the fat burn stack but was wondering if she can use the stack along with her liquid iron supplement or should she take the iron at another time of the day?


There's no adverse interaction there.

----------


## DCI

I will take weekly pics, as a log and see how it goes one day but still can't find the synpheine over here.

----------


## austinite

> I will take weekly pics, as a log and see how it goes one day but still can't find the synpheine over here.


Where is 'over here' ?

----------


## DCI

Ireland bud, very strict on everything here for some mad reason.

----------


## austinite

> Ireland bud, very strict on everything here for some mad reason.


Can't ship it there? If you can get ahold of member "DanB", he usually has solutions for anything difficult to obtain in Ireland.

----------


## DCI

I haven't seen Dan in a long time on here which is a shame. I would be cagey of getting anything delivered to the house I'll find a solution it has to be in a health store etc. Thanks for all your help.

----------


## ac guy

Synephrine showed up today. Took my first doses, let the games begin.

----------


## Sfla80

Ok, diffrrent tyoe of doc the we all normally listen to but today dr oz is talking bout chromium. To help insulin , blood sugar, helps with not storing sugar as fat, and the other doc says helps also with weight loss and promotes muscle gain. 

Just thought it was very interesting to see different and more results using all these products

----------


## Dpyle

Austin ill give you a shout out from my wife. She's on her first "off" week with the synephrin, and at present she's down near 5lbs already. 

She works an office job and is rarely active, 

I helped her get a meal plan together. This is a true tesament for this stack. 

With nothing more than your protocol and very minor diet tweaks. 5lbs gone under a month is about perfect.

----------


## austinite

> Austin ill give you a shout out from my wife. She's on her first "off" week with the synephrin, and at present she's down near 5lbs already. 
> 
> She works an office job and is rarely active, 
> 
> I helped her get a meal plan together. This is a true tesament for this stack. 
> 
> With nothing more than your protocol and very minor diet tweaks. 5lbs gone under a month is about perfect.


Dpyle, that's great to hear man! I' glad it's working and thank you for sharing this with us!

----------


## DCI

One side I have gotten is my farts are hurrendous but thats about it

----------


## songdog

As usual another good thread bro!

----------


## austinite

> As usual another good thread bro!


Thanks, Songdog! Good to see you in here brother!

----------


## kelkel

Got lost here for a minute. Trying to find my way out.....

----------


## austinite

> Got lost here for a minute. Trying to find my way out.....


lol. Show's over! Miracle man is here. He naturally secretes Synephrine!

----------


## austinite

haha... Some marketing agent got fired!

----------


## DCI

> lol. Show's over! Miracle man is here. He naturally secretes Synephrine!


Thats why kel can't go to normal gyms he had people trying lickthe sweat off him the whole time lol

----------


## bdos

> Thats why kel can't go to normal gyms he had people trying lickthe sweat off him the whole time lol


Kel in a bottle i'd buy it

----------


## austinite

*Why did the bodybuilder tilt his head?*
Because he couldn't see over kelkels veins. 

Ok that was dumb. But still, effortful.

----------


## Brazensol

Effortful.... hmmmm. lol. I think that's what my workout today was. I put in the effort but it just wasn't clicking. Worst workout in I've had yet I think. I guess it happens.

----------


## ac guy

I usually get those right after my best workouts.

----------


## ac guy

Forgive me if this has been posted, but if you get synephrine from amazon, the scoop is 50 mg. Yes, I have been taking 50mg/day for three days because I didn't RTFI. Honestly haven't felt bad at that dose, but I will definitely cut back to 20mg tomorrow.

----------


## austinite

I don't know what RTFI means.

----------


## redhawk01

> I don't know what RTFI means.


I'm guessing read the fvcking label. Lol

----------


## austinite

Ok. But that's an i and the end, not an L. So I guess it's ingredients. lol.

----------


## austinite

> Forgive me if this has been posted, but if you get synephrine from amazon, the scoop is 50 mg. Yes, I have been taking 50mg/day for three days because I didn't RTFI. Honestly haven't felt bad at that dose, but I will definitely cut back to 20mg tomorrow.


not all synephrine from amazon is the same. Not really sure what your question is ac, can you rephrase or elaborate?

----------


## redhawk01

> Ok. But that's an i and the end, not an L. So I guess it's ingredients. lol.


I, l, can't tell on this phone. Lol

----------


## Trevtrev

Since this stack works in the background, could it be used during a lean bulk?

----------


## austinite

> Since this stack works in the background, could it be used during a lean bulk?


Absolutely.

----------


## ac guy

> not all synephrine from amazon is the same. Not really sure what your question is ac, can you rephrase or elaborate?


No question, just letting people know not to be a dumbass like me. And Its Read The Fvcking Instructions lol

----------


## DCI

So nearly a week in. This morning I woke up feeling great had a great sleep etc

So went into the toilet to take the morning piss walked past the mirror and had to stop and look at myself twice. 

When I looked in the mirror my abs and the rest of me seemed leaner and even this evening I looked again and it still the same  :Smilie:  so this really does work its great

----------


## austinite

> So nearly a week in. This morning I woke up feeling great had a great sleep etc
> 
> So went into the toilet to take the morning piss *walked past the mirror and had to stop and look at myself twice*. 
> 
> When I looked in the mirror my abs and the rest of me seemed leaner and even this evening I looked again and it still the same  so this really does work its great


That is the best feeling in the world. I love hearing this, talk about motivational! Thanks for sharing, DCI!

----------


## -KJ-

Hey austinite, quick question.

Checked a couple places for the synephrine and cant come across it. I did check amazon too like you mentioned (I think). Anywhere I should be checking?

----------


## austinite

> Hey austinite, quick question.
> 
> Checked a couple places for the synephrine and cant come across it. I did check amazon too like you mentioned (I think). Anywhere I should be checking?


Hey buddy, try this...


Amazon.com: 10 Grams (0.35 Oz) Synephrine HCL 99% (Bitter Orange Extract) (Citrus Aurantium Extract) Bulk Powder: Health & Personal Care

----------


## -KJ-

> Hey buddy, try this...
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: 10 Grams (0.35 Oz) Synephrine HCL 99% (Bitter Orange Extract) (Citrus Aurantium Extract) Bulk Powder: Health & Personal Care


Much appreciated. Will be ordering this and once I start ill keep you informed.

----------


## austinite

Keep us posted, KJ!

----------


## DCI

> That is the best feeling in the world. I love hearing this, talk about motivational! Thanks for sharing, DCI!


Your welcome I am taking pics weekly so hopefully the change can be shown when I am finally at my goal weight etc I'll do a big write up

----------


## austinite

You're next, KJ! go KJ, go KJ!

----------


## -KJ-

> You're next, KJ! go KJ, go KJ!


lol, as soon as I start ill post here. maybe two three weeks though as soon as i get into a clear consistent run on my diet. 

Just a question, and im not questioning the dosages at all mate but how did you come up with them? Is it just trial and error from your own experience mate?

----------


## austinite

> lol, as soon as I start ill post here. maybe two three weeks though as soon as i get into a clear consistent run on my diet. 
> 
> Just a question, and im not questioning the dosages at all mate but how did you come up with them? Is it just trial and error from your own experience mate?


Exactly. Trial and error coupled with science from studies.

----------


## DCI

Aust I'll buy you a protein bar when I'm in Austin for the gp lol.

----------


## austinite

LMAO! I'll take it if it's laced with Synephrine!!

----------


## -KJ-

> Exactly. Trial and error coupled with science from studies.


Cool! As I said it would be a waste to take it now but in the next two weeks my diet will be back on par after my vacation and it will be added to my list of supplements  :Smilie: 

Although reading your supplement post I may rethink that and focus more on key vitamins in high doses rather than all vitamins at minimum doses. Keeping a multi in there of course.

----------


## DCI

> LMAO! I'll take it if it's laced with Synephrine!!


No bother, I'll provide the bar you get the syneph lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ichad

Great read!! Time to shop for these products. 

Aust. You mention at beginning of thread losing over 5 lbs. in. 30 days. Have you continued using this. And if so how much more weight have you lost?

----------


## austinite

> Great read!! Time to shop for these products. 
> 
> Aust. You mention at beginning of thread losing over 5 lbs. in. 30 days. Have you continued using this. And if so how much more weight have you lost?


I did lose more weight, but I took a longer break from it and discontinued many supplements in hopes to narrow down a Vitamin D deficiency issue. Sorry, don't have numbers for you beyond the original post and have not gotten a bodpod assessment since.

----------


## ichad

No worries. Curious that's all. I found the products on amazon.com but won't ship to Canada. Must be the synephrine. Might be hard to find here. Amazon.ca doesn't carry it. Will keep looking.

----------


## ichad

Actually. I took the synephrine out of the amazon Oder and still wouldn't ship so I guess one or both of the other two. I put the synephrine buy itself and accepted it. So I will be good to go

----------


## FONZY007

Synephrine fights fatby Jeff S. Volek, Ph.D., R.D.

Weight loss supplements often contain a variety of compounds promoted as thermogenics, which simply means they raise your metabolic rate. Synephrine is a nutrient isolated from peels of immature fruits. The most common source of synephrine is bitter orange extract derived from Citrus aurantium. Chemically, synephrine is very similar to adrenaline (or epinephrine). Synephrine stimulates both a-adrenergic and ß-adrenergic receptors in the body. Studies have shown synephrine specifically stimulates ß3-adrenergic receptors, which regulate fat breakdown, whereas stimulation of ß1-and ß2-adrenergic receptors is linked with cardiac effects. Thus, synephrine is expected to be associated with less stimulation of heart rate and blood pressure while still promoting fat breakdown and thermogenesis. In order to evaluate how much synephrine raises metabolic rate, researchers tested its effect alone and with other potentially synergistic compounds, hesperidin and naringin, present in Citrus aurantium. They had subjects consume different combinations of synephrine, hesperidin and naringin and monitored metabolic rate, heart rate and blood pressure 75 minutes after ingestion. Ingestion of 50 mg of synephrine alone increased metabolic rate by 35 kcal. When the same amount of synephrine was combined with 600mg naringin, metabolic rate increased 99 kcal. The addition of 100 mg of hesperidin raised metabolic rate even further (+153 kcal). Importantly there were no changes in heart rate or blood pressure with any of the combinations of nutrients. These findings are consistent with stimulatory effects of synephrine on metabolism, but not the cardiovascular system. 

Reference: Int J Med Sci. 2011 Apr 28;8(4):295-301

----------


## -KJ-

> Synephrine fights fatby Jeff S. Volek, Ph.D., R.D.
> 
> Weight loss supplements often contain a variety of compounds promoted as thermogenics, which simply means they raise your metabolic rate. Synephrine is a nutrient isolated from peels of immature fruits. The most common source of synephrine is bitter orange extract derived from Citrus aurantium. Chemically, synephrine is very similar to adrenaline (or epinephrine). Synephrine stimulates both a-adrenergic and ß-adrenergic receptors in the body. Studies have shown synephrine specifically stimulates ß3-adrenergic receptors, which regulate fat breakdown, whereas stimulation of ß1-and ß2-adrenergic receptors is linked with cardiac effects. Thus, synephrine is expected to be associated with less stimulation of heart rate and blood pressure while still promoting fat breakdown and thermogenesis. In order to evaluate how much synephrine raises metabolic rate, researchers tested its effect alone and with other potentially synergistic compounds, hesperidin and naringin, present in Citrus aurantium. They had subjects consume different combinations of synephrine, hesperidin and naringin and monitored metabolic rate, heart rate and blood pressure 75 minutes after ingestion. Ingestion of 50 mg of synephrine alone increased metabolic rate by 35 kcal. When the same amount of synephrine was combined with 600mg naringin, metabolic rate increased 99 kcal. The addition of 100 mg of hesperidin raised metabolic rate even further (+153 kcal). Importantly there were no changes in heart rate or blood pressure with any of the combinations of nutrients. These findings are consistent with stimulatory effects of synephrine on metabolism, but not the cardiovascular system.
> 
> Reference: Int J Med Sci. 2011 Apr 28;8(4):295-301


Interesting read! Cheers fonzy

----------


## Brazensol

> Synephrine fights fatby Jeff S. Volek, Ph.D., R.D.
> 
> Weight loss supplements often contain a variety of compounds promoted as thermogenics, which simply means they raise your metabolic rate. Synephrine is a nutrient isolated from peels of immature fruits. The most common source of synephrine is bitter orange extract derived from Citrus aurantium. Chemically, synephrine is very similar to adrenaline (or epinephrine). Synephrine stimulates both a-adrenergic and ß-adrenergic receptors in the body. Studies have shown synephrine specifically stimulates ß3-adrenergic receptors, which regulate fat breakdown, whereas stimulation of ß1-and ß2-adrenergic receptors is linked with cardiac effects. Thus, synephrine is expected to be associated with less stimulation of heart rate and blood pressure while still promoting fat breakdown and thermogenesis. In order to evaluate how much synephrine raises metabolic rate, researchers tested its effect alone and with other potentially synergistic compounds, hesperidin and naringin, present in Citrus aurantium. They had subjects consume different combinations of synephrine, hesperidin and naringin and monitored metabolic rate, heart rate and blood pressure 75 minutes after ingestion. Ingestion of 50 mg of synephrine alone increased metabolic rate by 35 kcal. When the same amount of synephrine was combined with *600mg naringin*, metabolic rate increased 99 kcal. The addition of *100 mg of hesperidin* raised metabolic rate even further (+153 kcal). Importantly there were no changes in heart rate or blood pressure with any of the combinations of nutrients. These findings are consistent with stimulatory effects of synephrine on metabolism, but not the cardiovascular system. 
> 
> Reference: Int J Med Sci. 2011 Apr 28;8(4):295-301


Austinite - any thoughts on this combo?

----------


## austinite

> Austinite - any thoughts on this combo?


Not an experienced opinion. Both are bioflavonoids and antioxidants. I'd really have to research them but sounds promising from the excerpt above.

----------


## FONZY007

> Not an experienced opinion. Both are bioflavonoids and antioxidants. I'd really have to research them but sounds promising from the excerpt above.


Also I noticed how high the synephrine is 50mgs. 

What is everyone else taking? 10-30mgs?

----------


## austinite

Yeah I've taken up to 60mg. You certainly don't want to overdo Synephrine. Like ephedrine, more is not always better.

----------


## FONZY007

> Yeah I've taken up to 60mg. You certainly don't want to overdo Synephrine. Like ephedrine, more is not always better.


K thanks..

----------


## Brazensol

Cycle 2 Day 23 update: 175 pounds @ 16.6% bf. I am going to the bod pod tomorrow to see what bf really is. Still dropping both weight and fat but it is getting more difficult. I am hoping my scale is now reading high but it was about 1% low on the last bod pod so we shall see.

----------


## FONZY007

> Cycle 2 Day 23 update: 175 pounds @ 16.6% bf. I am going to the bod pod tomorrow to see what bf really is. Still dropping both weight and fat but it is getting more difficult. I am hoping my scale is now reading high but it was about 1% low on the last bod pod so we shall see.


Do you take everything before gym? Also do you take everything even on none work out days?

See I'm the endo morph can put on mass easy and fat even easier lol

----------


## Brazensol

> Do you take everything before gym? Also do you take everything even on none work out days?
> 
> See I'm the endo morph can put on mass easy and fat even easier lol


I take it every day while on the 30 day cycle. I bike most everyday, fasted cardio, at 7:00 am. I take the fat burn stack about 30 minutes before I start. I ride for up to 90 minutes (except leg day), come home eat breakfast and then hit the gym for lifting on M-T-Th-F. Sometimes (maybe 1 or 2 times a week) I will take 1 scoop of synephrine in the afternoon but it has been awhile since I did that. I did it more often on my first cycle when I would ride again in the evening.

----------


## FONZY007

> I take it every day while on the 30 day cycle. I bike most everyday, fasted cardio, at 7:00 am. I take the fat burn stack about 30 minutes before I start. I ride for up to 90 minutes (except leg day), come home eat breakfast and then hit the gym for lifting on M-T-Th-F. Sometimes (maybe 1 or 2 times a week) I will take 1 scoop of synephrine in the afternoon but it has been awhile since I did that. I did it more often on my first cycle when I would ride again in the evening.


Thanks!!

----------


## austinite

Braz, go back to what "worked" successfully.

----------


## Brazensol

Bod Pod results are in! Drum roll please..... 13.4% bf @ 177 pounds! To say the least I was shocked when he told me. I was hoping for mid 16's thinking I would be very pleased with that.

Perhaps better yet my lean body mass has increased almost 13 pounds since last July. It has gone up 7.6 pounds in the last 110 days. Surprised me since I thought I was losing all kinds of muscle mass with the fasted cardio and cutting diet.

Funny thing is he had me stay in it while he ran the test three times. When I asked why, he told me while it is somewhat unusual to see people lose body fat at the rate I did it is very unusual to see people actually gain lbm at the rate I did at the same time. Same result all three times! Hard work does pay off.

I know this fat burn stack had a lot to do with it Austinite so thanks again!

----------


## austinite

OHHHHHHHHHH

MYYYYYY

GODDDDD!

BRAZ!!!!!!!!! WOW WOW WOW!!! I'm actually super happy right now. This is outstanding progress! Thanks for maintaining this log man. Stack may have helped but the important thing for EVERYONE to understand is that NOTHING works without hard work and consistency. Stack is merely an aid. 

Great job, Braz. Truly a motivation that everyone should observe.

----------


## Brazensol

Thanks for the kind words Austinite! I'm so excited I didn't even have my afternoon crash... lol. And that's saying something.

----------


## gearbox

Congrats man. That's awesome progress!

----------


## ChiveOn

Been in it with the EGCG and the chromium Picolinate but just ordered the synephrine today. Recommend starting around 30-40mg?
Also I'm on and off the clen /keto combo. Would you suggest not mixing clen with the synephrine?
I'm pretty good with stims. Drink a ton of monster and I get little to no sides from clen until I hit 180-200mcg which is more than needs anyway

----------


## austinite

yeah I would avoid clen /syn combo.

----------


## crazy mike

Hey Braz man, crazy here. Just saw the posts and want to say congrats dude. Keep it up.  :Smilie:  ...crazy mike

----------


## DCI

I am seeing a daily change, I think I am loosing it as I never had something work so fast. Its crazy as I said I have weekly pics but man this is better than any fat burner I have bought and cheaper too. 

And I am not even using the syn. Honestly Aust yourself the monster and kel are by far and away helped more people to get on track on this site

----------


## austinite

> I am seeing a daily change, I think I am loosing it as I never had something work so fast. Its crazy as I said I have weekly pics but man this is better than any fat burner I have bought and cheaper too. 
> 
> And I am not even using the syn. Honestly Aust yourself the monster and kel are by far and away helped more people to get on track on this site


Good to hear man. But i will not accept another member doing better than me!!! I have to deal with Braz kicking my ass with his progress already!!

haha, just kidding. Keep it up buddy!

----------


## redhawk01

> Bod Pod results are in! Drum roll please..... 13.4% bf @ 177 pounds! To say the least I was shocked when he told me. I was hoping for mid 16's thinking I would be very pleased with that.
> 
> Perhaps better yet my lean body mass has increased almost 13 pounds since last July. It has gone up 7.6 pounds in the last 110 days. Surprised me since I thought I was losing all kinds of muscle mass with the fasted cardio and cutting diet.
> 
> Funny thing is he had me stay in it while he ran the test three times. When I asked why, he told me while it is somewhat unusual to see people lose body fat at the rate I did it is very unusual to see people actually gain lbm at the rate I did at the same time. Same result all three times! Hard work does pay off.
> 
> I know this fat burn stack had a lot to do with it Austinite so thanks again!



Congrats, good job!

----------


## --->>405<<---

braz excellent work dude! happy for u! keep it going man!  :Smilie:

----------


## johnC80

Congratulations Braz! Amazing progress!

----------


## -KJ-

Braz not only to me, but an inspiration for many to come. Congrats!

----------


## Brazensol

I appreciate all the nice comments! It sure makes all the hard work more bearable! Can't wait to do my first cycle and add some lbm! Especially if it'll help my stick legs along. lol. Really though, they need all the help they can get.

----------


## ac guy

One week in, 4 lbs down. I'm sure that rate won't last long, but I'll take what I can get.

----------


## austinite

> One week in, 4 lbs down. I'm sure that rate won't last long, but I'll take what I can get.


Holy crap! Good job. Yeah it is always fast initially but slows down. So keep the consistency. good work.

----------


## Brazensol

> One week in, 4 lbs down. I'm sure that rate won't last long, but I'll take what I can get.


That is great news!

----------


## starscream

> One week in, 4 lbs down. I'm sure that rate won't last long, but I'll take what I can get.


Great job bro! I'm ordering some synephrine today! Picked up egcg and chromium locally so I'm going to be starting my own cut soon! Hopefully I will see some good results. My lady and I are both doing it together. I will be sharing our results for sure. 

Thanks austinite!!

----------


## austinite

> Great job bro! I'm ordering some synephrine today! Picked up egcg and chromium locally so I'm going to be starting my own cut soon! Hopefully I will see some good results. My lady and I are both doing it together. I will be sharing our results for sure. 
> 
> Thanks austinite!!


Good luck, Pal.  :Smilie:  Enjoy.

----------


## cj111

Im sure this has been asked, is there a good online shop to pick these 3 items up ? They had chromium at the local grocery store, but it wasn't picolinate, and the brand sucks

----------


## bigdippin

> Im sure this has been asked, is there a good online shop to pick these 3 items up ? They had chromium at the local grocery store, but it wasn't picolinate, and the brand sucks


Amazon seems to be a good cheap source.

----------


## austinite

> Im sure this has been asked, is there a good online shop to pick these 3 items up ? They had chromium at the local grocery store, but it wasn't picolinate, and the brand sucks


Yeah amazon is really the best place. 

http://www.amazon.com/Natures-Bounty...ium+picolinate

http://www.amazon.com/Foods-Green-Ex...&keywords=egcg

http://www.amazon.com/Synephrine-Bit...synephrine+hcl

----------


## cj111

Thanks guys, oh btw austin,
I was actually down in Texas (Austin) a couple months back, and there was a big biker rally going on. We went to 6th street, what a blast

----------


## dmelniko

I am almost two weeks with this protocol , While my scale weight has not changed I am starting to look and feel much more lighter. It can mostly be seen and felt on my love handles which are half in size now and my upper body looks much more lean (as much a obese person can be lean  :Smilie: . 
Will check BF in the next 2 following weeks and see where I took me to and hopefully it will take me below the 25% mark. Meanwhile love it !!!!

----------


## austinite

> Thanks guys, oh btw austin,
> I was actually down in Texas (Austin) a couple months back, and there was a big biker rally going on. We went to 6th street, what a blast


You bastard! Not even a phone call!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## austinite

> I am almost two weeks with this protocol , While my scale weight has not changed I am starting to look and feel much more lighter. It can mostly be seen and felt on my love handles which are half in size now and my upper body looks much more lean (as much a obese person can be lean . 
> Will check BF in the next 2 following weeks and see where I took me to and hopefully it will take me below the 25% mark. Meanwhile love it !!!!


Keep us posted buddy!

----------


## austinite

Hmmm. Synephrine at 2 am. Stupid stupid stupid. It's now 5 am  :Frown:

----------


## Back In Black

> Hmmm. Synephrine at 2 am. Stupid stupid stupid. It's now 5 am


Yeah, stoopid :Wink:

----------


## gearbox

I was thinking of taking a dose of chromium and egcg in the morning (during fasted cardio) and another dose at night when I work out like normal.
Chrom would be 500mg
Egcg would be 600.

Thoughts. A waste of money?

----------


## austinite

> I was thinking of taking a dose of chromium and egcg in the morning (during fasted cardio) and another dose at night when I work out like normal.
> Chrom would be 500mg
> Egcg would be 600.
> 
> Thoughts. A waste of money?


Not a waste of money. Go for it! And update me!

----------


## DCI

> Hmmm. Synephrine at 2 am. Stupid stupid stupid. It's now 5 am


Lol, aust you know if you end up with loads of crap being delivered to you in 3 days you know why lol

----------


## gearbox

> Not a waste of money. Go for it! And update me!


Will do.

And updated I am 167 and I look like I am holding all my lbm. Strength has gone down but I attribute that to the low carb diet

----------


## austinite

> Lol, aust you know if you end up with loads of crap being delivered to you in 3 days you know why lol


lmao. So true. It's around these hours that I become impulsive.

----------


## austinite

> Will do.
> 
> And updated I am 167 and I look like I am holding all my lbm. Strength has gone down but I attribute that to the low carb diet


Yeah I'm low carbing it now. SUPER low. Like 50 grams. Dang ketosis suck but it works.

----------


## DCI

Lol I used to be murder for buying stereos etc had to stop buying the magazines lol so I know where you are coming from. Was meant to get a suit one day and came home with an amp whoops

Back to the thread, this is begining to step up a gear this week  :Smilie:

----------


## gearbox

> lmao. So true. It's around these hours that I become impulsive.


No strippers! My baby needs a good role model for an uncle.

----------


## austinite

> Lol I used to be murder for buying stereos etc had to stop buying the magazines lol so I know where you are coming from. Was meant to get a suit one day and came home with an amp whoops
> 
> Back to the thread, this is begining to step up a gear this week


LOL! Stereos huh. You may have made me some money back in the day  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> No strippers! My baby needs a good role model for an uncle.


Oh man! I'll be the best role model ever!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Don't Tell My Mom That - YouTube

----------


## gearbox

> Yeah I'm low carbing it now. SUPER low. Like 50 grams. Dang ketosis suck but it works.


I am doing 40-60g ed. Ya it works. I believe cardio is what really pushed things into high gear for me.
I did 40 mins on elliptical at low moderate setting every morning fasted of course. Then wait another 2 hours after to eat. Bumped cardio to 1 hour now. Its working well. I lift in late afternoon. Cardio is 6 or 7 days a week

----------


## gearbox

> Oh man! I'll be the best role model ever! 
> 
> Don't Tell My Mom That - YouTube


Thats funny! I actually tried to make a move to texas about a year ago but it fell through.

----------


## austinite

> I am doing 40-60g ed. Ya it works. I believe cardio is what really pushed things into high gear for me.
> I did 40 mins on elliptical at low moderate setting every morning fasted of course. Then wait another 2 hours after to eat. Bumped cardio to 1 hour now. Its working well. I lift in late afternoon. Cardio is 6 or 7 days a week


I actually cut my cardio back a bit. Back has been killing me. But I'm still running EOD.

----------


## austinite

> Thats funny! I actually tried to make a move to texas about a year ago but it fell through.


Dang! I could use a gym buddy. Never too late!

Alright, bedtime for bonzo!!!!

----------


## gearbox

> I actually cut my cardio back a bit. Back has been killing me. But I'm still running EOD.


I got shin splints so elliptical or bike is all I got. And bike doesnt burn the calories like I want in an hour. Besides low intensity to help preserve the lbm.

Hope the back heals up

----------


## DCI

> LOL! Stereos huh. You may have made me some money back in the day


Lol every hobby I have costs crazy money, bb'ing isn't cheap, cars aren't cheap, stereos can be mind bending expensive lol you know yourself. I'm counting down the days to get to the grand prix can't wait. 

I'll get a heap of supps in america i think they are better and cheaper there

----------


## gearbox

> Lol every hobby I have costs crazy money, bb'ing isn't cheap, cars aren't cheap, stereos can be mind bending expensive lol you know yourself. I'm counting down the days to get to the grand prix can't wait. 
> 
> I'll get a heap of supps in america i think they are better and cheaper there


Something is cheaper is America. This can't be right. Well I guess china probably made it and shipped it here.

----------


## DCI

Lol it is, for many things cars, fuel, gym etc Grwat place to go on hols

----------


## Brazensol

> lmao. So true. It's around these hours that I become impulsive.


I have a steady stream of UPS and FedEx trucks to my doorstep. And that's _without_ getting impulsive! Moral of the this story? No synephrine for Brazensol at 2 in the a.m.... lol.

----------


## Brazensol

28 day update. Stopped the cycle 2 days short on account I am having trouble sleeping at night (for me very unusual) and am thinking perhaps my cns needs a break. Will probably run all future cycles on a 4 week on 1 week off basis. Anyway, here's the damage:

Start weight - 182.6
Finish weight - 173.8

That's a loss of 8.8 pounds! In only 28 days!

Start bf - 18.4%
Finish bf - 16.4%

These bf percentages are both with my bathroom scale so hopefully they are consistent if not accurate. Meaning I should (and look like I am in the mirror) be down 2% in 28 days. Not bad. Not bad at all! Thanks Austinite!

Will start cycle 3 on the 2nd of September and run it thru 30 Sept.

----------


## starscream

I'm pretty accustomed to drinking a pre workout before the gym. Something like 1.m.r or jack3d. As you said in the op this protocol isn't for energy. I'm I going to be okay if I take synephrine along with a stim pre-workout? Or would you advise against it.

----------


## starscream

> 28 day update. Stopped the cycle 2 days short on account I am having trouble sleeping at night (for me very unusual) and am thinking perhaps my cns needs a break. Will probably run all future cycles on a 4 week on 1 week off basis. Anyway, here's the damage:
> 
> Start weight - 182.6
> Finish weight - 173.8
> 
> That's a loss of 8.8 pounds! In only 28 days!
> 
> Start bf - 18.4%
> Finish bf - 16.4%
> ...


Very nice job buddy!

----------


## ac guy

11 days in, 7 lbs down. I am in a 500 cal a day deficit, lifting 4 days a week, no cardio for the last 2 weeks. Eating at a 60/20/20 split. Feel great. I have noticed some light headedness when i get up too quickly, not sure what to attribute that to. BP 117/71 so that checks out. Can't wait to see where I'm at in 3 weeks.

----------


## Brazensol

> 11 days in, 7 lbs down. I am in a 500 cal a day deficit, lifting 4 days a week, no cardio for the last 2 weeks. Eating at a 60/20/20 split. Feel great. I have noticed some light headedness when i get up too quickly, not sure what to attribute that to. BP 117/71 so that checks out. Can't wait to see where I'm at in 3 weeks.


You are cooking! What was your starting bf percentage if you don't mind me asking? The light headedness might be from low carbs but I don't know for sure.

----------


## gearbox

> 11 days in, 7 lbs down. I am in a 500 cal a day deficit, lifting 4 days a week, no cardio for the last 2 weeks. Eating at a 60/20/20 split. Feel great. I have noticed some light headedness when i get up too quickly, not sure what to attribute that to. BP 117/71 so that checks out. Can't wait to see where I'm at in 3 weeks.


Great results for no cardio

----------


## ac guy

> You are cooking! What was your starting bf percentage if you don't mind me asking? The light headedness might be from low carbs but I don't know for sure.


Starting @ 24-25%. Down from 252 to 245 @ 6'2". 220 is my immediate goal. Didn't think of low carbs, good point.

----------


## austinite

Good job AC! Thanks for the updates!

----------


## starscream

> I'm pretty accustomed to drinking a pre workout before the gym. Something like 1.m.r or jack3d. As you said in the op this protocol isn't for energy. I'm I going to be okay if I take synephrine along with a stim pre-workout? Or would you advise against it.


My question might have gotten lost back there. 
Can anyone answer this for me?

----------


## austinite

> My question might have gotten lost back there. 
> Can anyone answer this for me?


Sorry about that. Maybe others can tell you. But I don't like adding to the protocol because then it's not my protocol anymore. So use at your risk. This stack's sole purpose is to be safe and side effect free. Adding anything could easily throw the concept off. This is why we're not using ephedrine or clen or albuterol.

----------


## Brazensol

> 28 day update. Stopped the cycle 2 days short on account I am having trouble sleeping at night (for me very unusual) and am thinking perhaps my cns needs a break. Will probably run all future cycles on a 4 week on 1 week off basis. Anyway, here's the damage:
> 
> Start weight - 182.6
> Finish weight - 173.8
> 
> That's a loss of 8.8 pounds! In only 28 days!
> 
> Start bf - 18.4%
> Finish bf - 16.4%
> ...


Forgot to add last week bathroom scale bf of 17% = 13.4% from the bod pod. *So even at lower bf percentages this fat burn stack still rocks!* I currently estimate I am about 13.0-13.1%. I wished I had waited one more week before getting to the pod because it seems my body is making a nice downward trend. By that I mean I seem to change weight/bf in what you could call fits and starts. I'll stay the same for awhile and then for no apparent reason will drop pounds and bf% before stalling out again. This happens even though I stay consistent with both diet and exercise. Anybody else experience this type of change or do you just drop in a fairly consistent linear fashion?

----------


## austinite

Can we get a moderator in here? This guy Brazensol is making me jealous. 

on a serious note, I am back on now for a few days and I've scheduled a bod pod assessment for 1st week in september. 12.06% as of a couple months ago so I am hoping for something in the 11's.

----------


## DCI

I think the lack of Synp is killing for progress but we will keep on trying  :Big Grin:

----------


## austinite

Yeah synephrine is a key player. Certainly takes longer without it. 

*Anyone notice any changes in cravings? Sweets specifically??*

----------


## DCI

Yeh, should sort that when I come to us  :Big Grin:  

Nope no cravings thankfully but then I don't have a sweet tooth.

----------


## Brazensol

> Yeah synephrine is a key player. Certainly takes longer without it. 
> 
> *Anyone notice any changes in cravings? Sweets specifically??*


Can't say that I have. I've never had much of a sweet tooth as far as ever really craving it. But I like it as much as the next guy. I eat one or two dove dark chocolates most days. Maybe that is enough to keep any cravings I would otherwise have tamped down. I also drink a lot of Mio flavored water and that is pretty sweet. In fact I probably drink to much of it. I have a hard time drinking enough water if it isn't flavored though.

To be honest my diet has been so poor the past 10 years I find myself craving good healthy food for a change. Craving may not be quite the right word but I find it very easy at the moment to choose between the good and the bad. Hope I never go back to the bad...

----------


## Brazensol

> Can we get a moderator in here? This guy Brazensol is making me jealous. 
> 
> on a serious note, I am back on now for a few days and I've scheduled a bod pod assessment for 1st week in september. 12.06% as of a couple months ago so I am hoping for something in the 11's.


Healthy competition is what made America great! I find I have much better bike rides when other people are out riding too. Not so much that I am directly competing against them but in that I use them to set goals for myself such as; can I catch that guy before we get to the next intersection or the end of the street? That kind of thing. It helps push me harder than those times I'm out there slogging mile after mile by myself. Those are the hardest miles. Usually.

Edit: And keep in mind you are LIGHTYEARS ahead of me in lbm. For now. lol.

----------


## austinite

> Healthy competition is what made America great! I find I have much better bike rides when other people are out riding too. Not so much that I am directly competing against them but in that I use them to set goals for myself such as; can I catch that guy before we get to the next intersection or the end of the street? That kind of thing. It helps push me harder than those times I'm out there slogging mile after mile by myself. Those are the hardest miles. Usually.
> 
> Edit: And keep in mind you are LIGHTYEARS ahead of me in lbm. For now. lol.


That makes a lot of sense. You know, on days that I don't lift, I still go to the gym to get on the treadmill, even though I have one at home. Something about getting out of the house to go for a run is far more appealing than running at home.

----------


## starscream

Way off subject sorry but I just wanted to throw in to Austinite, I love your avatars! huge DLB fan

----------


## gearbox

> Way off subject sorry but I just wanted to throw in to Austinite, I love your avatars! huge DLB fan


Careful it is his mom.

----------


## gearbox

> That makes a lot of sense. You know, on days that I don't lift, I still go to the gym to get on the treadmill, even though I have one at home. Something about getting out of the house to go for a run is far more appealing than running at home.


I totally agree. I will admit I hate the gym if its crowded with a bunch of jokers. But overall I love being there. Seeing people pushing weight to the max. Guys spotting tbere buddies cheering them on for a new pr. Awesome
And the fit girls in spandex is appealing too

----------


## DCI

Lol I think every real lifter and gym person will agree with the above as there is nothing more annoying than people who think going to the gym and pricking around for an hr cardio and kinda lifting weights is the way to go but still getting in the way of others or asking how to train or worse still telling you are doing something wrong lol

----------


## cj111

Would you consider running this with the stuff you recommend for vascularity? It should all be here in a week or so..just curious if thats to much "stuff" to be taking preworkout.

----------


## austinite

> Would you consider running this with the stuff you recommend for vascularity? It should all be here in a week or so..just curious if thats to much "stuff" to be taking preworkout.


There are no adverse effects of doing so. Go for it.

----------


## V-ROID

Finally received all of the ingredients today for this stack and will be testing it this afternoon in the 100 degree Texas sun. Has anyone had issues with the starting dose? Nausea? Headache? Blindness? Any reason to ramp up on the EGCG as well?

It just sounds too good:

Reefer Girl: Come on, Dewey! Join the Austinite Fat Stack!
Sam: No, Dewey, you don't want this. Get outta here!
Dewey Cox: You know what, I don't want no hangover. I can't get no hangover.
Sam: It doesn't give you a hangover!
Dewey Cox: Wha-I get addicted to it or something?
Sam: It's not habit-forming!
Dewey Cox: Oh, okay... well, I don't know... I don't want to overdose on it.
Sam: You can't OD on it!
Dewey Cox: It's not gonna make me wanna have sex, is it?
Sam: It makes sex even better!
Dewey Cox: Sounds kind of expensive.
Sam: It's the cheapest drug there is.
Dewey Cox: Hmm.
Sam: You don't want it!
Dewey Cox: I think I kinda want it.
Sam: Okay, but just this once. Come on in.

----------


## Brazensol

Vegan-O-Roid - 

I thought on the first cycle I might have had some mild nausea but I can't really blame it on the stack with 100% surety. None on the second cycle for sure. I take it before I do my fasted cardio. My wife on the other hand does get nauseous if she takes it on an empty stomach. Towards the end of my 2nd cycle I was having some trouble falling asleep and staying asleep (very unusual for me). Again, don't know if it was the stack but that is the only real change I have made (I am a man of habit if ever there was one. I have not changed my breakfast in over 3 months now!) and perhaps my cns just needs a break. I cut my 2nd cycle short by two days and will run future cycles at a 4 weeks on 1 week off and see how it goes. I did sleep fine last night so maybe?

----------


## V-ROID

Thanks Braze. I am very sensitive to most vitamins, herbs, supps, etc... I think I will try half dose to be safe. Especially since I will be doing fasted cardio as well, and up to a couple miles from home in the heat. Most things don't mess my stomach up, but things like clen , T3, ECA all wig me out. I know Synephrine is supposed to not be as harsh, but might as well take it slow.
Thanks, Ron

----------


## V-ROID

I am glad I re-read the protocol and the info on my scoop. Looks like I would have OD'ed. Wonder why it comes with such a huge scoop unless mine is less concentrated?

----------


## austinite

It's always best to use a scale to verify dose. You only have to do it once.

----------


## tarmyg

Could only find this one that contains 30mg/pill in Germany, is that a problem?

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007...A27IBWM9HBE9L1

Thanks
~T

----------


## baseline_9

14 pages ehhhhh.....

Interested to hear people's reviews on this....

Energiser has it on hand but I'm not letting him use it for now (at least he tells me he isn't using it lol)...


When he is back in a regular program with everything being regular we will drop this in once he hits a wall....

----------


## starscream

> I am glad I re-read the protocol and the info on my scoop. Looks like I would have OD'ed. Wonder why it comes with such a huge scoop unless mine is less concentrated?


did you get the LiftMode brand? that looks just like the scoop I got! What did you end up doing?

----------


## ac guy

14 days in, 10 lbs down.

----------


## austinite

Our goal is to get baseline_9 on the stack!

----------


## baseline_9

> Our goal is to get baseline_9 on the stack!


It will happen... Don't worry about that....

----------


## austinite

Sweeeeeeeeet!

----------


## austinite

BodPod scheduled September 5th. Come on 11.xx % !!!

----------


## Brazensol

> BodPod scheduled September 5th. Come on 11.xx % !!!


Gives me a new goal to shoot for... lol. Pretty sure I've lost a few more tenths since my bod pod last week. I'd say right at 13 flat. We are moving soon so I am really worried about gaining some fat. It will be 5-6 days of travel plus a few nights at my sisters house. I am taking my bike and will try and ride each night but we'll see how the reality of that plan works.

----------


## Deeez

Purchased the stack about a month ago but did not use because I was still making progress with my bf%. Unfortunately as of late I hit a stand still, so I decided to incorporate the stack and just started today. I am very excited to see the results as many of you here have expressed great results. Thank you austinite for all the great info you provide to the board on a daily basis, I have learned so much on this forum.

----------


## austinite

> Purchased the stack about a month ago but did not use because I was still making progress with my bf%. Unfortunately as of late I hit a stand still, so I decided to incorporate the stack and just started today. I am very excited to see the results as many of you here have expressed great results. Thank you austinite for all the great info you provide to the board on a daily basis, I have learned so much on this forum.


Awesome man. Good luck and keep us posted!

----------


## basketballfan22

> BodPod scheduled September 5th. Come on 11.xx % !!!


I am interested in hearing about your results. Good luck. If anyone can get there, you can.

----------


## base4291ball

Austinite....what brand Synephrine do you use? i found a couple on amazon just wanna do something that i know is pure and g2g

----------


## austinite

> Austinite....what brand Synephrine do you use? i found a couple on amazon just wanna do something that i know is pure and g2g


Amazon.com: 10 Grams (0.35 Oz) Synephrine HCL 99% (Bitter Orange Extract) (Citrus Aurantium Extract) Bulk Powder: Health & Personal Care

----------


## base4291ball

great, thanks austinite! Just ordered the synephrine you recommended off amazon and NOW chromium picolonate & EGCg.

Thanks again for all the help

----------


## austinite

Sounds good base. Keep us posted on your progress!

----------


## base4291ball

will do! i'll post here. ill do a repost on day 1 and every 7 days. thanks again!

----------


## Brazensol

Contemplating starting cycle 3 tomorrow... I only have 13 more days until we are out of here! Excited to be moving but it does interfere with, well, life in general. Cardio shouldn't be too hard to get in but lifting will be out. I will take this time to run tb-500 and try to heal up some old injuries once and for all. 

Ausinite - do you think I should run the cycle or hold off 'til I can back into the gym?

----------


## austinite

If you can keep your cardio up, go for it.

----------


## kingfish

Hey Austinite,

Brazensol turned me on to your fat burner stack after I kvetched in a post about being stuck on a weight loss plateau. I'll hit Amazon to see what I can find - I see you posted a link for syn; do you have one for the EGCG and CP? (not being lazy here, just want to be sure I get the right thing)

Edit: I'm taking 100mg test cyp weekly for a low T situation, if that's relevant to the convo here..

----------


## austinite

> Hey Austinite,
> 
> Brazensol turned me on to your fat burner stack after I kvetched in a post about being stuck on a weight loss plateau. I'll hit Amazon to see what I can find - I see you posted a link for syn; do you have one for the EGCG and CP? (not being lazy here, just want to be sure I get the right thing)


Good to see you in here bud. You can get NOW products brand for the other two, works great.

----------


## Brazensol

Good to go on cardio! Started cycle 3 today. Going for 1% and 5'ish pounds this time. The move will complicate things. Must exercise control on the road as well as exercise while on the road... lol. Since I will be doing my cardio at whatever time of day I can (probably evenings after driving), should I take the far burn stack before then or just whenever is most convenient?

Starting stats for cycle 3;

weight - 175.0
bf% - 12.8% (based on difference between my scale and most recent bod pod results).

Goal is to hit sub 11%.

----------


## austinite

> Good to go on cardio! Started cycle 3 today. Going for 1% and 5'ish pounds this time. The move will complicate things. Must exercise control on the road as well as exercise while on the road... lol. Since I will be doing my cardio at whatever time of day I can (probably evenings after driving), should I take the far burn stack before then or just whenever is most convenient?
> 
> Starting stats for cycle 3;
> 
> weight - 175.0
> bf% - 12.8% (based on difference between my scale and most recent bod pod results).
> 
> Goal is to hit sub 11%.


have you considered a cup of sugar everyday? Super high fat, low protein diet? Lot's of soda, candy bars, etc... ??

----------


## Brazensol

> have you considered a cup of sugar everyday? Super high fat, low protein diet? Lot's of soda, candy bars, etc... ??


Hey! How'd you find about my old diet? I'm just following the advice of all my newfound mentors on this site... lol. I got a lot of catching up to do. It's that first cycle I am so looking forward to. Maybe October. Maybe.

----------


## austinite

> Hey! How'd you find about my old diet? I'm just following the advice of all my newfound mentors on this site... lol. I got a lot of catching up to do. It's that first cycle I am so looking forward to. Maybe October. Maybe.


lmao. You're doing great. I'm just jealous and wanted to slow you down. kidding of course. I'm stepping up the cardio! 

very motivational, Brazen!

----------


## eljefe29

Austinite

Quick question for yaa....I'm about a week into the stack, I purchased a powder "Hard Rhino Pure Green Tea Extract 50% EGCG Powder" It's GOT TO BE the most bitter thing EVER. I've tried mixing in water but it clumps awful quick. I've tried taking from my palm and swallowing but the bitterness is terrible. Any easier way to consume or is the NOW pill easier all the way around?

I've dropped about 2 pounds taking it in AM pre-workout. I made the mistake of taking with food on an off workout day. I've noticed the curb in appetite, especially for snacks (chips) that I would normally have to fight a craving for. Looking forward to results over the next 3 weeks. Got a feeling I'll be replacing the powder EGCG with the pills though. I'm spending 10 minutes flushing my mouth to get rid of the bitter taste..LOL

Thanks for the assist

----------


## austinite

> Austinite
> 
> Quick question for yaa....I'm about a week into the stack, I purchased a powder "Hard Rhino Pure Green Tea Extract 50% EGCG Powder" It's GOT TO BE the most bitter thing EVER. I've tried mixing in water but it clumps awful quick. I've tried taking from my palm and swallowing but the bitterness is terrible. Any easier way to consume or is the NOW pill easier all the way around?
> 
> I've dropped about 2 pounds taking it in AM pre-workout. I made the mistake of taking with food on an off workout day. I've noticed the curb in appetite, especially for snacks (chips) that I would normally have to fight a craving for. Looking forward to results over the next 3 weeks. Got a feeling I'll be replacing the powder EGCG with the pills though. I'm spending 10 minutes flushing my mouth to get rid of the bitter taste..LOL
> 
> Thanks for the assist


Yeah eGCG is not to be consumed like that. It's why you can't make tea out of it. If you go through the threads, I've mentioned that I do not recommend eGCG in powder form. It won't even dissolve in water. So either capsule your doses using empty gel caps, or get some that are pre-capsuled.

----------


## Brett N

Anyone interested, there is a bundle special with Nature's Bounty Chromium Picolinate on Amazon. 6 bottles for $19.72 USD + free shipping. $6.95 for one bottle is the regular price. 50 tabs @ 800MCG each on both. Pretty good price. 

Amazon.com: Special pack of 6 NATURES BOUNTY CHROMIUM PICOLINATE 800MCG 50 Tablets: Health & Personal Care

----------


## Brazensol

> Good to go on cardio! Started cycle 3 today. Going for 1% and 5'ish pounds this time. The move will complicate things. Must exercise control on the road as well as exercise while on the road... lol. Since I will be doing my cardio at whatever time of day I can (probably evenings after driving), should I take the far burn stack before then or just whenever is most convenient?
> 
> Starting stats for cycle 3;
> 
> weight - 175.0
> bf% - 12.8% (based on difference between my scale and most recent bod pod results).
> 
> Goal is to hit sub 11%.


EDIT: I got a little ambitious on the sub 11% body fat! I meant sub 12%. I'll go for the 11% but... that would take some doing in only 30 days. Add in our upcoming move and road trip with 3 meals a day of restaurant grub, well, it'll be hard just to maintain current stats.

----------


## kingfish

> Good to see you in here bud. You can get NOW products brand for the other two, works great.


Austinite,

Do you see any benefit to adding L-Carnitine to the protocol? Or is that just over-priming the pump?

----------


## austinite

Pump?? Not sure I understand. 

L-Carnitine is great. Preferably injectable as that is the most effective method. But Liquid L-Carnitine can be effective as well. You can add it, but that's not the fat loss stack.

----------


## DCI

Took this week off can't wait to get back into it next week

----------


## kingfish

> Pump?? Not sure I understand. 
> 
> L-Carnitine is great. Preferably injectable as that is the most effective method. But Liquid L-Carnitine can be effective as well. You can add it, but that's not the fat loss stack.


Just a an expression, as in "doing more than you really need". Okay, so keep it simple is the rule here. 

Is there any benefit to taking the stack first thing in the morning? I don't workout until 8pm and don't want to be taking synephrine that late for obvious reasons.

----------


## austinite

Synephrine is especially effective if taken pre workout. So taking it in the morning will still work, but not as effective. The other 2 compounds don't matter.

----------


## kingfish

How late can I take synephrine then without causing sleep issues? (already have that, don't need it to be any worse)

----------


## austinite

> How late can I take synephrine then without causing sleep issues? (already have that, don't need it to be any worse)


Really hard to tell. Depends on how sensitive you are to it. It's not like ephedrine, far milder and safer. For me, the alertness wares off after a few hours. Could be more or less for you. I would try it on a night before your day off from work. See how that works and gauge from there.

----------


## cj111

All my stuff finally showed up today from amazon.
My gf was laughing hysterically at my small...... Synephrine scoop! Man that things tiny.

Going to try these 3 today later when I hit the gym

Austin, if someone is already pretty lean, ie around 10-12%, how much of an effect will these compounds really have? Or will it work the same as if someone is a behemoth

----------


## austinite

haha, yeah it's a micro scoop! super tiny. Of course, high BF would produce much better results. But no matter the BF, this should give you an edge and increase your daily expenditure without any extra work than you normally do. How much effect..... I can't really quantify that. Too many factors  :Smilie: 

Keep me posted, cj!

----------


## cj111

Will do, going to take a before and after pic. Got enough to run for 2 months so, we will see how she goes. I don't count calories anymore and have managed to stay lean. Counting was way to stressful!

----------


## austinite

Go cj, go cj! 

Remember to take a week off after a month use so you continue to shrink fat.

Looking forward to your updates, buddy.

----------


## WattTimeIsIt

Hi Austinite, thanks for the great information and all the input you provide to this board. I've been looking where I can buy these products in Canada all morning. I tried amazon, but they wouldn't ship. There are only 2 different supplements where I can buy Synephrine from and they are in pill form and dosed at 30mg. One company is SD Pharmaceuticals and the other one is Protein Co. I've never heard of them nor know too much about supps. Could you please check em out and see if it would be ok to order either or and just crush the pill and divide it into 3 equal parts to get 10mg dose you stated?

----------


## austinite

^ Give me a direct link to the product data please.

----------


## WattTimeIsIt

www.prot einco.ca/synephrine-capsules/
www.vitam art.ca/sd-pharmaceuticals-synephrine-30.html

----------


## austinite

^ The first link has Magnesium also. Not sure why, you may contact them and ask them how much. It's counter productive together. 

The second link looks fine. I can't testify for it's purity because I never used pill form.

----------


## bass

damn that was a long read! I still didn't go though every post, mostly read your posts. the only thing I didn't see is how long do you run this for? I am going to try it since I am in the 20% plus BF and see how it works. thanks for taking the time following up on this thread Austin!

----------


## austinite

> damn that was a long read! I still didn't go though every post, mostly read your posts. the only thing I didn't see is how long do you run this for? I am going to try it since I am in the 20% plus BF and see how it works. thanks for taking the time following up on this thread Austin!


You can run it as long as you want. Just be sure to take a week off every 30 days.

----------


## WattTimeIsIt

Now would the dose be the same for females? Tempted to get my gf and mom on this...after I try it out of course

----------


## austinite

^ yes.

----------


## bass

okay Austin, just got my stack. but I think over did it with my order, I bought the whole Kilogram of Synephrine! I hope it has a long shelf life!

----------


## austinite

> okay Austin, just got my stack. but I think over did it with my order, I bought the whole Kilogram of Synephrine! I hope it has a long shelf life!


LMAO! Should be good for over 2 years.

----------


## base4291ball

Ready to go, will be starting tomorrow morning (30 Aug 2013) can't wait!

thanks yet again austinite!

----------


## austinite

^ Sweeeeeeeeet. Keep us posted on your progress!

----------


## base4291ball

> Ready to go, will be starting tomorrow morning (30 Aug 2013) can't wait!
> 
> thanks yet again austinite!


actually i take that back, just took day 1 & i will keep y'all posted every 7 days. The micro scoops are sooooo small. smaller than anything ive ever taken. im sure thats enough but my mind is telling me to get a protein scoop of it lol

----------


## base4291ball

> okay Austin, just got my stack. but I think over did it with my order, I bought the whole Kilogram of Synephrine! I hope it has a long shelf life!


omg! that suuucks... yeah, hope the shelf life is long because you'll have that even after your sub 5% BF lol

----------


## base4291ball

Sooo 30 minutes after taking my first fat loss stack the synephrine has me feeling like I just took a pre workout x2 lol maybe it's in my mind but I feel jacked! Hahahaha

----------


## Brett N

That's good to know. I was wondering how silent the silent stack really was. My order has been shipped and should be here next week. Both my wife and I are going to do a round. She's a lot leaner than me so it will be exciting to see the different affect it has on our bodies.

----------


## austinite

> That's good to know. I was wondering how silent the silent stack really was. My order has been shipped and should be here next week. Both my wife and I are going to do a round. She's a lot leaner than me so it will be exciting to see the different affect it has on our bodies.


For some folks its entirely silent. I had to post that BIG statement on the first post because everyone was PM'ing me asking "What am I supposed to feel?" lol. Drove me nuts for a while.

----------


## Brett N

If it's silent to me, I'll just drink a cup of ice coffee pre workout. That's all it takes for me to get a little pumped up anyways.

----------


## austinite

^ Must be nice. I drink about 11 to 12 cups a day. Does nothing for me, lol.

----------


## base4291ball

> For some folks its entirely silent. I had to post that BIG statement on the first post because everyone was PM'ing me asking "What am I supposed to feel?" lol. Drove me nuts for a while.


Speaking of PMing... Hahaha austinite, check yours please lol thanks a mill

----------


## austinite

^ I will soon. Sorry brother, I have about 40 PM's that I haven't gone through. Little overloaded so I'm avoiding PM for a few. Prefer to answer questions on the boards so everyone else benefits, unless of course it's a very private matter.

----------


## base4291ball

> ^ I will soon. Sorry brother, I have about 40 PM's that I haven't gone through. Little overloaded so I'm avoiding PM for a few. Prefer to answer questions on the boards so everyone else benefits, unless of course it's a very private matter.


Whenever you can  :Smilie:  thanks as alway

----------


## austinite

Alright, I rescheduled my bodpod. Couldn't wait till next month. I'm leaving in 20 minutes. It's just down the street so I should have results in the next hour or so........

Better watch out, Brazen!

----------


## JinNtonic

Austinite is right about the Synephrine if I do any more than a level scoop my blood pressure goes up.

----------


## austinite

Well here it is. I'm OK with it but I was really hoping for mid to low 11's. But honestly I can't blame anything but myself. I mentioned earlier that I quit many of the supplements including the fat loss stack in order to narrow down a Vitamin D deficiency problem. So my progress most certainly was hindered during that month. But at least there's progress. Not much improvement from 12.06 % but hey..... I'll take it. I'll be cycling this stack till the end of the year and hopefully get out of the high 11's once and for all. I know that 11 or less is not easy to maintain, but my intake has been very consistant and I haven't really had the need to go crazy with it. So I'm pretty used to it and that will help maintain what I have. 

One thing I do know... I'm most certainly lactose intolerant to some degree. Not too long ago I attempted to try drinking milk again. Boy that was a crappy experience. I pretty much lost every definition in my abs. I hated it with passion. Funny though, it's just milk that does this. I don't understand. I consume all sorts of dairy in moderation. But milk just does something to me and it's pretty annoying not knowing what the reason is. Anyway, I'm fine with Almond milk. I can't honestly even tell the difference when it's thrown into a recipe. 

Left a little note for my friend, Brazen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Well here it is. I'm OK with it but I was really hoping for mid to low 11's. But honestly I cabn't blame anything but myself. I mentioned earlier that I quit many of the supplements including the fat loss stack in order to narrow down a Vitamin D deficiency problem. So my progress most certainly was hindered during that month. But at least there's progress. Not much improvement from 12.06 % but hey..... I'll take it. I'll be cycling this stack till the end of the year and hopefully get out of the high 11's once and for all. I know that 11 or less is not easy to maintain, but my intake has been very consistant and I haven't really had the need to go crazy with it. So I'm pretty used to it and that will help maintain what I have. 
> 
> One thing I do know... I'm most certainly lactose intolerant to some degree. Not too long ago I attempted to try drinking milk again. Boy that was a crappy experience. I pretty much lost every definition in my abs. I hated it with passion. Funny though, it's just milk that does this. I don't understand. I consume all sorts of dairy in moderation. But milk just does something to me and it's pretty annoying not knowing what the reason is. Anyway, I'm fine with Almond milk. I can't honestly even tell the difference when it's thrown into a recipe. 
> 
> Left a little note for my friend, Brazen


this was pretty interesting for me to read. I cannot handle ice cream of any flavor or any type at all . literally if I have more than four spoonfuls I will go into a food coma fall asleep and then be on the toilet for ever afterwards. I avoid ice cream whenever possible. Same with milk . I've even tried skim milk .. sorry and almond milk are basically flavored water so I don't bother with buying those anymore.I have to mix milk with my protein powder I... really can't stand the taste or consistency of the protein powder mix with water but I won't use more than a half a cup milk because it will make me feel like udder crap all day if I do. And even just a half a cup is more than I can actually choke down. I take it first thing when I wake up because I know it's going to take me a couple hours to get feeling back to normal feeling. Yet I could literally eat Cheese all day and be fine lol although I have noticed that for quite a few months I really haven't been eating much cheese.

I have a couple times wondering if I should get tested for lactose intolerance. But on the other hand once I find out there the food I can't have it's usually the one food I want more than anything on the planet and will cave and eat eventually so probably not a good idea for me to get testing lol

good luck to you I hope everything works out good

----------


## austinite

There's really no test for lactose intolerance. It's one of the most difficult conditions to diagnose. Most people who have it, don't know they have it.

----------


## Back In Black

So Austin, allowing for the 3% or so of essential fat that keeps us alive that can't be calipered or lost, you should be visually 10% or less, quite probably. Do you feel this way?

----------


## austinite

> So Austin, allowing for the 3% or so of essential fat that keeps us alive that can't be calipered or lost, you should be visually 10% or less, quite probably. Do you feel this way?


Yeah. I think if someone were to take a guess at my BF, they'd probably say 10 %. But my fat seems to cluster in my abdominal area and lower back. I don't have any love handles at all, but still kills definition when compared to my chest and upper back. My chest looks like it's just thin skin on top of muscle. Both abs and lower back I'm not too visually pleased with. Many many moons ago, when I was 205 lbs and 9% BF, I think I looked my best. I like the density of the additional 20 lbs, but it's much harder to get a satisfactory look, the bigger you get. For me at least.

----------


## dmelniko

> There's really no test for lactose intolerance. It's one of the most difficult conditions to diagnose. Most people who have it, don't know they have it.


Was suspecting I am lactose intolerant for some time, in the past I used to drink all my protein shakes with milk when I stopped working out I did not consume milk for a very long time. 

Now when I got back to the gym since couple of months I tried drinking some milk and noticed very bad discomfort and gas. So with a bit of reading I came to the conclusion I might be lactose intolerant. 

Anyhow long story short, I forgot all about it and was with my wife and son on a vacation last week, we stopped a gas station to get some drinks and I snagged my self a cold coffee drink which was 90% based on milk ... anyhow while there was no discomfort or gassing my stomach pumped up like I was pregnant or swallowed a melon. not a fun experience especially when you try getting rid of some BF.

----------


## Brett N

What kind of fee is associated with the bodpod? Not really interested right now but when I do get my fat % lowered I would be interested in getting an accurate measurement.

----------


## austinite

> What kind of fee is associated with the bodpod? Not really interested right now but when I do get my fat % lowered I would be interested in getting an accurate measurement.


Walk ins at the place I go to is $40. I have a membership and pay $100 for 4 times per year. So $25 for me.

----------


## bass

well done Austin! Like you said, at your BF level its very hard to lose fat, but I guess you'll take any reduction as long as it keeps going down. I can't wait to start my cycle.

----------


## Brazensol

Congrats! Damn! You got ~47 pounds of lbm on me! How tall are you by the way?

So... let's take it to the 10's!!! You have the lead but I will bust my ass to try and catch up. I'll have to be extra careful on the move but I can handle it. I think. lol. I'm taking the bike so I hope to be able to ride in the evening or morning (or most likely both now). I have the same problem area's you do; lower back and lower abs (just below the navel). My love handles are pretty much gone which surprised me - I thought they would be the last to go if at all.

BTW - you should have a dozen chocolate donuts to celebrate your (temp.) victory!

----------


## austinite

> well done Austin! Like you said, at your BF level its very hard to lose fat, but I guess you'll take any reduction as long as it keeps going down. I can't wait to start my cycle.


Thanks, bass. Yeah, certainly not easy. But all good.




> Congrats! Damn! You got ~47 pounds of lbm on me! How tall are you by the way?
> 
> So... let's take it to the 10's!!! You have the lead but I will bust my ass to try and catch up. I'll have to be extra careful on the move but I can handle it. I think. lol. I'm taking the bike so I hope to be able to ride in the evening or morning (or most likely both now). I have the same problem area's you do; lower back and lower abs (just below the navel). My love handles are pretty much gone which surprised me - I thought they would be the last to go if at all.
> 
> BTW - you should have a dozen chocolate donuts to celebrate your (temp.) victory!


hahahaha. Chocolate donuts I shall have! Wait... sounds like you're tricking me into getting fat!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I'm 6 ft. 

Man... 10%, I don't know if I can get there this year, especially considering in a few weeks I'm back to working away from home, which could be good or bad. Certainly not good for my diet as I am not very good at taking food with me. 

yeah I don't know about 10%. I'll certainly shoot for that, but really, 11% flat would be very nice and make a difference for me.

----------


## FONZY007

Is this ok? 50mgs I didn't feel shit lol

----------


## austinite

^ Yep

----------


## FONZY007

> ^ Yep


Ok cool, thanks!!

----------


## base4291ball

40mg I didn't feel a thing & no change in BP, can i increase?

----------


## austinite

> 40mg I didn't feel a thing & no change in BP, can i increase?


Read the large text in red at the bottom of the original post in this thread  :Smilie:

----------


## base4291ball

> Read the large text in red at the bottom of the original post in this thread


Alright well what I'm trying to ask is if no BP increase is it safe to increase to 60mg or just stay at 40? I know I won't feel a thing just want to know if it's safe for 60 mg.

----------


## austinite

I would not increase. Not everyone reacts the same. It should still be doing the work. As a matter of fact, if you feel anything, you should back off. 

This is meant to be safe. Going over the recommended doses begins an abuse stage. Please don't vary from the stack. Otherwise it would not be my stack, just something else and random. Reviews wouldnt matter then.

----------


## FONZY007

> I would not increase. Not everyone reacts the same. It should still be doing the work. As a matter of fact, if you feel anything, you should back off.
> 
> This is meant to be safe. Going over the recommended doses begins an abuse stage. Please don't vary from the stack. Otherwise it would not be my stack, just something else and random. Reviews wouldnt matter then.


I'm taking 50mg along with the stack plus the 2 other items that where included in the study I posted up a few pages back, I feel a little more alert and focused... I could up it, but will wait to see what it does.. I used to use ephedrine back in the day, I would be able to take the pill and fall asleep afterwords (sometimes )..

----------


## BigPimpin76

> haha, yeah it's a micro scoop! super tiny. Of course, high BF would produce much better results. But no matter the BF, this should give you an edge and increase your daily expenditure without any extra work than you normally do. How much effect..... I can't really quantify that. Too many factors 
> 
> Keep me posted, cj!


Hey.. A question?
Does this stack give one the jitters?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## austinite

> Hey.. A question?
> Does this stack give one the jitters?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Shouldnt for most. read the text at the end of the original post.  :Smilie:

----------


## basketballfan22

Good job on the sub 12% man. I am making the opposite choice about milk. I figured if I am having trouble gaining weight eating 4500-4700 Calories/day, then having some 2% milk can't hurt me. Now that I am cooking so much, there have been a few recipes that require milk; and almond milk just doesn't cut it. I won't be consuming as much milk as I used to (≈2 gallons/week), but I will definitely incorporate it back in. I haven't felt or looked any worse since having some milk, so I am going to assume I am not one of the over 5 billion people who are lactose intolerant. I even bought some gelato and Pizza Rolls god forbid, lol. I had a major craving for that for some reason, so I have eaten a whole pint of gelato in the last week. I will probably snack on some of these Pizza Rolls tonight; but as a whole, my diet is still quite strict. I do eat the food my co-workers bring from time to time too. I figured having free food when I can will cut a few costs.

----------


## austinite

> Good job on the sub 12% man. I am making the opposite choice about milk. I figured if I am having trouble gaining weight eating 4500-4700 Calories/day, then having some 2% milk can't hurt me. Now that I am cooking so much, there have been a few recipes that require milk; and almond milk just doesn't cut it. I won't be consuming as much milk as I used to (≈2 gallons/week), but I will definitely incorporate it back in. I haven't felt or looked any worse since having some milk, so I am going to assume I am not one of the over 5 billion people who are lactose intolerant. I even bought some gelato and Pizza Rolls god forbid, lol. I had a major craving for that for some reason, so I have eaten a whole pint of gelato in the last week. I will probably snack on some of these Pizza Rolls tonight; but as a whole, my diet is still quite strict. I do eat the food my co-workers bring from time to time too. I figured having free food when I can will cut a few costs.


Thanks BBfan.

Yeah if you can get away with milk, it's a great way to get calories. Pizza rolls huh? lol. Enjoy my friend. My birthday was a few days ago and I went out and got me a chocolate cupcake  :Smilie:  mmm. Dangerous though, the sweet tooth lingers for a few days after!

----------


## base4291ball

> I would not increase. Not everyone reacts the same. It should still be doing the work. As a matter of fact, if you feel anything, you should back off.
> 
> This is meant to be safe. Going over the recommended doses begins an abuse stage. Please don't vary from the stack. Otherwise it would not be my stack, just something else and random. Reviews wouldnt matter then.


Ill just stick to what you say, 40 it is  :Smilie:

----------


## basketballfan22

> Thanks BBfan.
> 
> Yeah if you can get away with milk, it's a great way to get calories. Pizza rolls huh? lol. Enjoy my friend. My birthday was a few days ago and I went out and got me a chocolate cupcake  mmm. Dangerous though, the sweet tooth lingers for a few days after!


Haha. Well happy belated birthday. Hopefully you had a good day. It seems like every year my birthdays get lamer and lamer. Once you turn 21, they just decline.

As far as chocolate cupcakes are concerned, I can't stand them. I hate both chocolate and cupcakes. Honestly, I don't have much of a sweet tooth. I know it sounds too good to be true, but I genuinely enjoy naturally sweet things like fruit over any candy or dessert. I do love ice cream however. Pie can be pretty awesome too. I guess that is one thing that I should be thankful for. I do crave things like chips and salsa and other foods that aren't ideal though. On a side note, the gym felt great this week. I feel back to my normal self. I will be hiking up a couple of 14ers next Saturday since I missed out last week.

These two posts count as my weekly update.  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> Haha. Well happy belated birthday. Hopefully you had a good day. It seems like every year my birthdays get lamer and lamer. Once you turn 21, they just decline.
> 
> As far as chocolate cupcakes are concerned, I can't stand them. I hate both chocolate and cupcakes. Honestly, I don't have much of a sweet tooth. I know it sounds too good to be true, but I genuinely enjoy naturally sweet things like fruit over any candy or dessert. I do love ice cream however. Pie can be pretty awesome too. I guess that is one thing that I should be thankful for. I do crave things like chips and salsa and other foods that aren't ideal though. On a side note, the gym felt great this week. I feel back to my normal self. I will be hiking up a couple of 14ers next Saturday since I missed out last week.
> 
> These two posts count as my weekly update.


lol. Yeah I didnt even know it was my birthday till it was 10pm that day. lameeeeeeeeeeeeee.

Alright bubba! I'll settle for this update this weekend. next week I want more detail  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Thanks for dropping in buddy.

----------


## austinite

Educational Link Database Updated: 

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...-database.html

----------


## Gettingstronger!

Nice! Gonna check Holland & Barrett today for these  :Smilie:

----------


## Brazensol

Happy Birthday!!! Have some more chocolate cupcakes... you deserve it!

----------


## Brazensol

Day 7. Woke up and was quite surprised to weigh in @ 172.8! If (big IF) everything is staying consistant this puts me @ 12.2% bf... Might try to squeak in one more bod pod Friday if I can find the time.

----------


## austinite

hahaha, thanks braz, i think! Don't worry, Wednesday is my cheat day, and I haven't had one in a long while. I'm shooting for a massive mac and cheese burger with bacon!

----------


## austinite

> Day 7. Woke up and was quite surprised to weigh in @ 172.8! If (big IF) everything is staying consistant this puts me @ 12.2% bf... Might try to squeak in one more bod pod Friday if I can find the time.


Wow. Well congrats man.

----------


## Sfla80

Aust I saw awhile back you posted a link for a bod pod locator. I cant seem to find it or remember the thread I saw it in. I have googled them. But not getting any results.

----------


## austinite

COSMED Test Site Locator

----------


## BigPimpin76

Would any of these two work?




Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## austinite

^ No. those won't work.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> ^ No. those won't work.


Ok

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## irlkev

Hey austenite. 
Starting the stack today. Have dropped bf from 21% at start of June to roughly 18 now mainly just through cleaning up my nutrition. 220 lbs today, working off 2400 cals daily. Trying to loosely carb cycle, rowing back on non lifting days. Will keep you updated. Cheers, Kevin.

----------


## austinite

> Hey austenite. 
> Starting the stack today. Have dropped bf from 21% at start of June to roughly 18 now mainly just through cleaning up my nutrition. 220 lbs today, working off 2400 cals daily. Trying to loosely carb cycle, rowing back on non lifting days. Will keep you updated. Cheers, Kevin.


Congrats on the weight loss, Kevin! Certainly keep us posted. Good to see you in here.

----------


## Gettingstronger!

> Congrats on the weight loss, Kevin! Certainly keep us posted. Good to see you in here.



Hey Aus, loving the thread, I've gone to the health food store and found some sugarfree chewable chromium picolinate labelled 1000mcg (google "solaray-chromium-picolinate-raspberry-lemonade") 

What do we think? Will these be alright?

----------


## austinite

> Hey Aus, loving the thread, I've gone to the health food store and found some sugarfree chewable chromium picolinate labelled 1000mcg (google "solaray-chromium-picolinate-raspberry-lemonade") 
> 
> What do we think? Will these be alright?


Not sure if potency is affected during that process. Either way, 1000 mcg is not the protocol.

----------


## Gettingstronger!

Perfect, thanks for your response (pretty limited as to choice where I live, and thanks to Amazon's removal of free delivery I'm looking at circa £45 for the whole stack). I'll go and buy the 300mcg tabs.

Apologies if this has been answered before, but is the reason over 800mcg inappropriate due to the potency/toxicity?

----------


## austinite

> Perfect, thanks for your response (pretty limited as to choice where I live, and thanks to Amazon's removal of free delivery I'm looking at circa £45 for the whole stack). I'll go and buy just the tabs.
> 
> Apologies if this has been answered before, but is the reason over 800mcg inappropriate due to the potency/toxicity?


The reason all of the doses are set is because I spent a lot of time researching the compounds and lots of trial and error to find a stack that is both; safe and effective. Any variation would not be the stack, so reviews would have to stay off this thread. 

If you can get Solary products, they make a pill form that you can dose properly.

----------


## Gettingstronger!

> The reason all of the doses are set is because I spent a lot of time researching the compounds and lots of trial and error to find a stack that is both; safe and effective. Any variation would not be the stack, so reviews would have to stay off this thread. 
> 
> If you can get Solary products, they make a pill form that you can dose properly.


Legendary  :Smilie:  time to stack it up! I'll update progress when I get the lot  :Smilie:

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Ok
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum


Since I live in Central America some products are not available.
Allthough I called GNC and asked about Picolinate and chronium Chelate and they do have it for sale.
Will both these products help or is there as specific brand that works better?
Also, I belive that they sell bitter orange ( synephrine) in ist organic or natural herbal root form.
Can this option be chosen as well?

Thanks in advance

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## austinite

^ Yeah that should be fine. That's what synephrine is, bitter orange/citrus extract.

----------


## t-dogg

> ^ Yeah that should be fine. That's what synephrine is, bitter orange/citrus extract.


What was your before bf%? I saw you said your at 12% now. Did/does this work better then t3? Aas?


Good write up.

----------


## austinite

> What was your before bf%? I saw you said your at 12% now. Did/does this work better then t3? Aas?
> 
> 
> Good write up.


12 ??????? 11.98 SON!  :Stick Out Tongue:  get it right.

Not comparable to T3. It's safe and effective. No AAS required. 

My BF before 11.98 was not on this stack so I have no relevant number to give you. But I went from 13+ to 12.06 on this stack previously. I'm back on the stack now.

----------


## t-dogg

> 12 ??????? 11.98 SON!  get it right.
> 
> Not comparable to T3. It's safe and effective. No AAS required.
> 
> My BF before 11.98 was not on this stack so I have no relevant number to give you. But I went from 13+ to 12.06 on this stack previously. I'm back on the stack now.





Lol, your first post said 12%!  :Stick Out Tongue:  It seems like a good stack. What I ment to ask is do you think you can get leaner with this stack or with t3?


I'll be there again soon. I've got 1/4 of my cycle ordered. I'll be making a thread in October now for it. I'm shooting for 10%. Go hard or go home now for me.

----------


## austinite

> Lol, your first post said 12%!  It seems like a good stack. What I ment to ask is do you think you can get leaner with this stack or with t3?
> 
> 
> I'll be there again soon. I've got 1/4 of my cycle ordered. I'll be making a thread in October now for it. I'm shooting for 10%. Go hard or go home now for me.


Bod pod few days ago  :Wink:  and it was 12.06!!! Not 12.

T-Dogg. I absolutely understand that you want a comparison. But I just can't do that. The reason why is because my BF has been different over the years, diets are different, etc... So I have no way of quantifying it. This is a safe, effective stack that doesnt waste muscle and requires no AAS. That's all I can tell you next to all the reviews and mini logs in this thread. Brazensol went from 17%+ down to 12+ with it.

----------


## t-dogg

> Bod pod few days ago  and it was 12.06!!! Not 12.
> 
> T-Dogg. I absolutely understand that you want a comparison. But I just can't do that. The reason why is because my BF has been different over the years, diets are different, etc... So I have no way of quantifying it. This is a safe, effective stack that doesnt waste muscle and requires no AAS. That's all I can tell you next to all the reviews and mini logs in this thread. Brazensol went from 17%+ down to 12+ with it.


What was the total cost of the stack? I'm interested for off cycle.

----------


## austinite

Hmmm, I think about 50 bucks? something like that. Amazon is cheap! Synephrine will last for months...

----------


## wizarddeath

Would taking these be better than taking grenade? I actually bought into the hype and bought some of this, but have never finished/used it.

----------


## austinite

> Would taking these be better than taking grenade? I actually bought into the hype and bought some of this, but have never finished/used it.


I absolutely understand that you want a comparison. But I just can't do that. The reason why is because my BF has been different over the years, diets are different, etc... So I have no way of quantifying it. This is a safe, effective stack that doesnt waste muscle and requires no AAS. That's all I can tell you next to all the reviews and mini logs in this thread. Brazensol went from 17%+ down to 12+ with it.

----------


## Brazensol

> Hmmm, I think about 50 bucks? something like that. Amazon is cheap! Synephrine will last for months...


I'm on my third cycle and the wife has used some and still plenty of synephrine to go. It does not take much! And I use one additional scoop before lifting about half the time (or two additional scoops per week).

----------


## Brazensol

> I absolutely understand that you want a comparison. But I just can't do that. The reason why is because my BF has been different over the years, diets are different, etc... So I have no way of quantifying it. This is a safe, effective stack that doesnt waste muscle and requires no AAS. That's all I can tell you next to all the reviews and mini logs in this thread. Brazensol went from 17%+ down to 12+ with it.


With no noticeable sides...except fat obliteration!

----------


## t-dogg

> Hmmm, I think about 50 bucks? something like that. Amazon is cheap! Synephrine will last for months...


Do you feel this is the best fat burning stack you have used outside of any aas use?

----------


## --->>405<<---

12% is pretty good  :Smilie: 

i see they used the good ole siri model. last time i went they used brozek and i dont think it is accurate for me.

----------


## austinite

> 12% is pretty good 
> 
> i see they used the good ole siri model. last time i went they used brozek and i dont think it is accurate for me.


11.98!!!!!!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Yeah the siri model is the one I've always used.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> ^ Yeah that should be fine. That's what synephrine is, bitter orange/citrus extract.


Hey how are you...
What I found around here is bitter orange leafs to make it in tea form!!
Would that help as well??
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## austinite

> Hey how are you...
> What I found around here is bitter orange leafs to make it in tea form!!
> Would that help as well??
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


No because that would be reduced potency. Bitter extract is intolerable, no way to make a decent quantity in tea form. Same with eGCG. You need the powder.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> 11.98!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> Yeah the siri model is the one I've always used.


austin (and this may have been covered but i am sorry  :Wink:  ) how would u compare ur stack to ECA? pretty much similar just a different bunch of chems except without maybe the jitteryness >>

----------


## austinite

> austin (and this may have been covered but i am sorry  ) how would u compare ur stack to ECA? pretty much similar just a different bunch of chems except without maybe the jitteryness >>


Yeah I don't do comparisons because my diet has not been the same on ECA and CES. So no way to quantify it. 

Synephrine is similar to Ephedrine in the metabolic pathways they share. Ephedrine is a direct agonist of Beta receptors and slightly stimulates Alpha's. Synephrine is the opposite, where it highly stimulates Alpha's, and slightly on Beta's. 

What's left is caffeine and aspirin with Ephedrine. Both worthless for any type of synergetic effect, where Chromium and eGCG are actually effective and boost the efficiency of Synephrine. If we look at data side by side, CES should yield better results, can be used long term and 10 times safer than ECA.

----------


## johnnymctrance

Geat write up, So you are saying that when eating at maintenence - these products give a big enough deficit to loose weight eating the same?

Think i might give it a try!

Are the use of any of these products likely to cause any harm?

And did u get any pallpitations etc when using these?

Thanks

----------


## austinite

^ pretty much. You'll burn more calories through the day, than you normally would without it. So your TDEE is in fact, higher than what you've calculated. 

No harm as stated at these doses. This is intended for a safe and effective solution. 

I have an irregular heartbeat, have all my life. Irregular heartbeats are not dangerous. 

Any concerns, consult a physician, Im not a doctor.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Yeah I don't do comparisons because my diet has not been the same on ECA and CES. So no way to quantify it. 
> 
> Synephrine is similar to Ephedrine in the metabolic pathways they share. Ephedrine is a direct agonist of Beta receptors and slightly stimulates Alpha's. Synephrine is the opposite, where it highly stimulates Alpha's, and slightly on Beta's. 
> 
> What's left is caffeine and aspirin with Ephedrine. Both worthless for any type of synergetic effect, where Chromium and eGCG are actually effective and boost the efficiency of Synephrine. If we look at data side by side, CES should yield better results, can be used long term and 10 times safer than ECA.


so youre saying that based on ur understanding of ECA and CES and the components thereof, u think the components of CES will work better together than the components of ECA? 

also when u say "safer" u mean because of the risk involved with Ephedrine and the heart? could u elaborate a bit?

----------


## austinite

> so youre saying that based on ur understanding of ECA and CES and the components thereof, u think the components of CES will work better together than the components of ECA? 
> 
> also when u say "safer" u mean because of the risk involved with Ephedrine and the heart? could u elaborate a bit?


You are correct on both accounts. 

Ephedrine and synephrine have different Cardiovascular risks. Ephedrine causes direct impacts, which is why you get the jitters and "nervousness". Synephrine does not, but still produces results in conjunction with the other 2 compounds. Also ephedrine is shorter lived, meaning you feel effects almost immediately. Synephrine is slower and eases you into the effects.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> No because that would be reduced potency. Bitter extract is intolerable, no way to make a decent quantity in tea form. Same with eGCG. You need the powder.


Gotcha

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## --->>405<<---

hmm.. ok thx ill have to chek this stuff out. i have used ECA before, but as i get older i have noticed i dont like being all jacked up anymore. does T3 jack u up at all? i suppose i should NOT consider clenbuterol in light of my previous statement..?  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> hmm.. ok thx ill have to chek this stuff out. i have used ECA before, but as i get older i have noticed i dont like being all jacked up anymore. does T3 jack u up at all? i suppose i should NOT consider clenbuterol in light of my previous statement..?


T3 only messes with me the first week. With muscle aches. But that goes away...

http://forums.steroid.com/supplement...how-works.html 

Clen is garbage in my opinion. Total garbage.

----------


## bass

> ^ pretty much. You'll burn more calories through the day, than you normally would without it. *So your TDEE is in fact, higher than what you've calculated*. 
> 
> No harm as stated at these doses. This is intended for a safe and effective solution. 
> 
> I have an irregular heartbeat, have all my life. Irregular heartbeats are not dangerous. 
> 
> Any concerns, consult a physician, Im not a doctor.


what's your estimate, how much higher? percentage estimate would be fine.

I also have PVC's and the only thing that triggers them is Coffee, and this morning I had one cup and guess what, my heart beat is acting up! but like you said they are nothing to worry about, 50% of the world have them and only about 20% know they have them. once you notice it you'll always notice them.

----------


## austinite

lol. Good question... Put it this way, the weight that I lost, I could have done on a ~ 500+ calorie deficit (not sure if I could have lost THAT much in a month though). So if I use my TDEE, probably between 10 and 15%.

----------


## bass

that's a damn good number, even half of that would be great!

----------


## austinite

> that's a damn good number, even half of that would be great!


Well shoot. Brazensol is a better example really, he ran it longer with no interruptions. I had to discontinue all supps for 3 weeks to narrow down a vitamin D deficiency. His reviews and mini-log here is awesome. Heck, he's encouraged me even more. Obviously put in the hard work and diet. Going from 17+ BF down to the 12's in a considerably short time.... amazing and as he states, side effect free.

----------


## bass

will check it out for sure.

----------


## Brazensol

Bass - 

Ran the first cycle the full 30 days and then took the one week recommended break. Ran cycle #2 for 28 days. Started having sleeping issues the last week or so but I really can't say for sure if it had anything at all to do with this but was the only real change I had made. I do know I don't normally have sleep issues. Anyway, took the one week break again and started cycle #3. Been on it for 9 days now and I am pretty sure I am in the 11.xx's for bf%. First day or two of cycle #1 I had a bit of nausea but again can't for sure pin it to the fat burn protocol. That was also about the time I started doing fasted cardio and more than likely that was the cause. Other than that no issues. I will keep running a 4 week on 1 week off cycle as this seems to work fine for me. I hated it when I tried ephedrine. It did nasty things to my heartbeat (I also have PVC's) and just made me feel all around lousy. This synephrine really works well for me!!!

----------


## Brazensol

May as well throw it out there since I'm here; 170.0 even this morning! According to the bathroom scale bf is 11.7% but I have my suspicions it's not that low. Trying to find some time to get one more bod pod in before leaving Monday. Movers come tomorrow moring so I just don't know.

----------


## bass

thanks for the info Braze, its very encouraging. just got my stack, very excited and can't wait to start  :Smilie:  BTW, I have one of those Omron handheld fat progress monitor, the same as they use in gyms. i'll be using that to monitor my progress. I won't change diet or workouts, just so I can see how effective it is.

----------


## bass

Austinite, I got the 1 kgm bag of Synephrine but it doesn't have a measuring scoop, can you recommend something to measure with?

----------


## austinite

American Weigh Gemini-20 Portable Milligram Scale, 20 by 0.001 G: Kitchen & Dining: Amazon.com

----------


## bass

oh man! I was hoping for something I could use now! really is it that critical to get the correct measurement? what is 10mgs in teaspoons, have you by any chance measured it?

----------


## austinite

> oh man! I was hoping for something I could use now! really is it that critical to get the correct measurement? what is 10mgs in teaspoons, have you by any chance measured it?


lol, yeah, you don't want screw this up. High doses are not fun. It's such a small dose, that you can put it on the tip of your pinky and half of it would fall off probably.

----------


## bass

no shit! I probably have 5 years worth! okay, I'll go to walmart or local stores and see if they have them. amazon takes too long to get here. thanks bro!

----------


## austinite

yeah just look for a micro-scoop and compare to a quarter like in this picture...

----------


## Brazensol

> austinite, i got the 1 kgm bag of synephrine but it doesn't have a measuring scoop, can you recommend something to measure with?


one kilogram! Holy smokes!!!

----------


## austinite

> one kilogram! Holy smokes!!!


I think he's dealing!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GoHardBro

Hey there,
I've decided I'm gunna try this to help kick up my fat loss progress, having a bit of trouble with it atm haha

Anyways, I've got these in mind, would they all be useable for this? 

The EGCg, says it's 200mg of EGCg, so I would have to take 1600mcg of this suplement as it's a 400g tub (I think I have that right)
The Synephrine, woudl be a straight forward 10mg scoop
And the Chomium would be 2 tablets (400*2=800mcg)

Will hopefully buy this stuff in the next week or so, just wanna make sure I didn't miss anything or got the products wrong  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

^ Everything looks good there gohard.

----------


## cj111

> maintains healthy blood sugar levels in healthy individuals


I don't get that, this product doesn't work on someone that's unhealthy? I've never even heard of chromium until I read this thread.

----------


## austinite

> I don't get that, this product doesn't work on someone that's unhealthy? I've never even heard of chromium until I read this thread.


Healthy is likely in reference to Optimum. You can be healthy, but that doesn't mean you're at optimum levels. For example, B12 serum range is 200 to 900. Anything in there is healthy. But optimum, would be 3000+.

----------


## BigPimpin76

Would any of these bad boys work?
Found these on Ebay



Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## austinite

Ascorbic acid is vitamin C. The bitter orange you have there is all fillers and little to no synephrine. 

No good.

----------


## FRDave

I guess I'll start this stack tomorrow since I been off the ECA stack a good 2 weeks now. I can't make a fair comparison though since I just started doing daily cardio for the first time since my high school days and been loosing average of 2lbs per week these past two weeks. 

Or should I hold off till I stall? Hmmmm...

----------


## austinite

lol, decisions decisions! I say go for it if you want that edge!

----------


## FRDave

> lol, decisions decisions! I say go for it if you want that edge!


I probably will since I know it's only going to get harder and harder as the weight drops.

----------


## bass

> I think he's dealing!!!


heck I'm broke already! damn that's a micro scoop, you weren't kidding about the size!

----------


## austinite

^ That's what she said!

----------


## austinite

*Shameless plug:* http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...od-counts.html

----------


## MakaveliUK

Hi Aust

I was looking into clen as I'm 20ish percent BF, but think I'll give this a go first. Do you know if this has any detrimental effects on 
muscle maintenance or catabolism when at a defecit?

----------


## MakaveliUK

Also, what is the differene between these in terms of EGCG? It says one is 80% catachins and one is 40% however they're both 400mg pills. Shall I but the 80% ones?

----------


## bass

> Hi Aust
> 
> I was looking into clen as I'm 20ish percent BF, but think I'll give this a go first. Do you know if this has any detrimental effects on 
> muscle maintenance or catabolism when at a defecit?


clen is shit, I mean that in a bad way.

----------


## MakaveliUK

> clen is shit, I mean that in a bad way.



Perhaps I'll try this first then. Will save me money too.

----------


## austinite

> Hi Aust
> 
> I was looking into clen as I'm 20ish percent BF, but think I'll give this a go first. Do you know if this has any detrimental effects on 
> muscle maintenance or catabolism when at a defecit?





> Also, what is the differene between these in terms of EGCG? It says one is 80% catachins and one is 40% however they're both 400mg pills. Shall I but the 80% ones?


Hey buddy. This is all explained in the thread. There is no muscle wasting. Nothing to worry about. 

Use the calculations in the original post at the very bottom to break down the 80%.

Let me know if you have issues. 

Good luck.

----------


## MakaveliUK

> clen is shit, I mean that in a bad way.


I'll give this a go



> Hey buddy. This is all explained in the thread. There is no muscle wasting. Nothing to worry about. 
> 
> Use the calculations in the original post at the very bottom to break down the 80%.
> 
> Let me know if you have issues. 
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks! I start uni in 2 weeks so would love to be in shape by the term starting after Christmas. Time to order!

----------


## austinite

^ good goal. Enjoy and keep us posted!

Also agree with bass, clen is garbage and unhealthy.

----------


## BIGTIMEPUSH

So I'm almost done with my first cycle and the weight stopped decreasing. I think I am looking thinner and more cut, but the weight loss has stopped completely. In fact the last three days it has steadily increased about a full pound. Am I just gaining muscle mass or water weight? I have been keeping up with my macros and been drinking about the same amount of water everyday... Am I just overreacting because of the scale, I mean I think I look more cut...? Overall tho I have lost about 8 pounds.

----------


## austinite

Could be gaining some muscle. If you're almost done then it's almost time for that week off. That week break is very important to get you restarted on the fat loss again. These ere short burst type cycles and the effects wear off towards the end of each cycle. 

Congrats on the weight loss man, 8 lbs is outstanding, nothing to shake a stick at! Better than I did. 

Dang, seems everyone is kicking my ass with their results.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Brett N

First experience with protocol - 

Woke up and took 800 chromium, 600 EGCG and 20 mg synephrine. Took just the synephrine 2x over the weekend to see if it would affect me weird and it didn't so I elected to start with the 2 scoops. Took with fish oil, vit c, zinc

I really didn't feel anything which I wasn't expecting to. About an hour or so later I felt a little something in my stomach. Like a nervous feeling but not jittery. It wasn't bad at all and I could easily tolerate it. 

Approximately 5-6 hours after taking it, I was dragging ass. I mean I was more tired than I have been over the last 5 months of exercising. All I did was go for a walk in the morning and planned on lifting in the afternoon. I fell asleep watching some tv before I planned on working out and didn't wake up until 2 hours later. 

Not sure what would cause this? I started TRT last week and I am due for my 4th shot tomorrow am. Other than that, nothing has changed. My wife experienced a very similar feeling and I didn't tell her any of my symptoms, I just asked her how her day was and she described almost the exact same thing. Normally, we both take a pre workout on the am before doing our cardio to help us get going and we both skipped it today. Could these just be caffeine withdrawal symptoms?

----------


## austinite

> First experience with protocol - 
> 
> Woke up and took 800 chromium, 600 EGCG and 20 mg synephrine. Took just the synephrine 2x over the weekend to see if it would affect me weird and it didn't so I elected to start with the 2 scoops. Took with fish oil, vit c, zinc
> 
> I really didn't feel anything which I wasn't expecting to. About an hour or so later I felt a little something in my stomach. Like a nervous feeling but not jittery. It wasn't bad at all and I could easily tolerate it. 
> 
> Approximately 5-6 hours after taking it, I was dragging ass. I mean I was more tired than I have been over the last 5 months of exercising. All I did was go for a walk in the morning and planned on lifting in the afternoon. I fell asleep watching some tv before I planned on working out and didn't wake up until 2 hours later. 
> 
> Not sure what would cause this? I started TRT last week and I am due for my 4th shot tomorrow am. Other than that, nothing has changed. My wife experienced a very similar feeling and I didn't tell her any of my symptoms, I just asked her how her day was and she described almost the exact same thing. Normally, we both take a pre workout on the am before doing our cardio to help us get going and we both skipped it today. Could these just be caffeine withdrawal symptoms?


Interesting. I haven't experienced that. But it's somewhat similar to what brazensol experienced in this post. Caffeine withdrawal can be pretty nasty at times. You can keep going to see if it wears off, or try an elimination process by removing one compound at a time until you find the culprit, if any.

----------


## MakaveliUK

Okay so I got kinda over excited and ordered about 4 months worth of everything.... Hope it's legit!

I'mma get lean folr the first time ever!

----------


## BIGTIMEPUSH

Okay awesome, I have three days left so I'll def take a week off. Thanks for everything!!

----------


## austinite

> Okay so I got kinda over excited and ordered about 4 months worth of everything.... Hope it's legit!
> 
> I'mma get lean folr the first time ever!





> Okay awesome, I have three days left so I'll def take a week off. Thanks for everything!!


Excellent guys, keep it up!

----------


## FRDave

I went ahead and started today. I'll run it for 30 days and see if I notice any difference.

----------


## austinite

*There's no such thing as a stupid question*

I receive a TON of Private Messages regarding this thread. Folks, there are no silly questions. Every single question is valid and useful to others. The only stupid questions are the ones we don't ask! Please ask questions here, there is nothing to be embarrassed about. Everyone will benefit from your questions and the answers you receive. If you have a good reason where privacy is vital, I understand. Otherwise, please post your questions here. 

PM box is overwhelming at the moment and I can barely keep up with it. I prefer to answer questions publicly. 

Thanks, your friend,

~ _Austinite_

----------


## bruin27

does anyone know of a local store that carries a micro scale for cheap? my synephrine came in 50mg doses with my scoop. Also what weight should i be looking at for a 10mg dose? It says a .15cc scoop is approx 50mg on the label..

----------


## austinite

Local to what?

----------


## bruin27

sorry im in california, bay area

----------


## austinite

> sorry im in california, bay area


Should be easy there. You won't find it in places like walmart and Rite Aid. But you need to look for Holistic shops and places that sell "Special" pipes, hookah's, etc...

----------


## bruin27

ok thats what i was thinking too.. what about weight?

----------


## base4291ball

> does anyone know of a local store that carries a micro scale for cheap? my synephrine came in 50mg doses with my scoop. Also what weight should i be looking at for a 10mg dose? It says a .15cc scoop is approx 50mg on the label..


Or you can go on a gun website like midwayusa.com and buy a scale off their that gun people use to reload ammo with. To measure the grains of propellant (gunpowder) it'd be cheaper than buying something that has a medical tag on it and just as accurate or more.

----------


## austinite

> ok thats what i was thinking too.. what about weight?


The scale will tell you the weight.

----------


## austinite

> Or you can go on a gun website like midwayusa.com and buy a scale off their that gun people use to reload ammo with. To measure the grains of propellant (gunpowder) it'd be cheaper than buying something that has a medical tag on it and just as accurate or more.


He is asking for a local store. Not an internet store.

----------


## base4291ball

> He is asking for a local store. Not an internet store.


Well go to a smoke shop or cvs. Can't be to hard living in Cali lol

----------


## austinite

> Well go to a smoke shop or cvs. Can't be to hard living in Cali lol


CVS and similar stores do not carry Micro sensitive scales. Please verify so that we don't flood the thread.

----------


## base4291ball

> CVS and similar stores do not carry Micro sensitive scales. Please verify so that we don't flood the thread.


Not trying to flood. I know for a fact the cvs next to my house sells scales behind the counter next to the sudafed (spelling?) & prick kits

----------


## base4291ball

> Not trying to flood. I know for a fact the cvs next to my house sells scales behind the counter next to the sudafed (spelling?) & prick kits


I'm sorry, forget what I said. I'm thinking of a place they have in Louisiana called rite aid, my bad! I was checking to make sure

----------


## austinite

> Not trying to flood. I know for a fact the cvs next to my house sells scales behind the counter next to the sudafed (spelling?) & prick kits


They sell Food scales. 

This is flooding now and completely off topic.

----------


## Brett N

Yesterdays experience - 

Took recommended dosage. Felt good, nothing abnormal. Still wanting caffeine but nothing like the other day. My biggest die problem normally - junk food. I have a sweet tooth like a 13 year old. In the past I have eaten a lot of crap on a nightly basis. Could eat a whole box of oreos in 2 day, same with "family" bag of M&Ms. This is how I got fat, not hard to do eating crap like that.

So...I started to try and be 100% loyal to my new diet plan that started Sept 3rd. Cheated and ate some of my kids candy. Felt like shit but decided to give it a go the next day. Craved crap all evening but white knuckled it and went to bed early. Yesterday, took recommended dosage. Stuck to diet plan. Neighbor sent our kids home with caramel brownies. That sabotaging bitch!!! I was more mad than I was craving them. I didn't even care that the brownies would taste good, I just didn't like them in the house. Kids ate them, I stayed up late with no thoughts about it after. 

Either something is helping to kill my cravings or I got an extra burst of willpower. Starting day 4 of diet but 3rd day loyal.

----------


## austinite

^ LMAO! Those dang neighbors! 

Brett, this will actually be a very good experiment to log and I hope you get the benefit, but that is one of the primary reasons for Chromium, is to curb that sweet tooth. I asked earlier but no one had a sweet tooth really. It worked for me as I have a ridiculous sweet tooth, but after a week or so, cravings were almost completely gone. 

Thanks for the update man, keep us posted as you go!

----------


## RaginCajun

aust, how long did you lay off the synephrine for? a month, right?

lazy on this friday and don't feel like scrolling back

happy friday!

----------


## dmelniko

Hi austinite,

Would this product work " Primaforce Syneburn " seems convenient due to it being in capsules

----------


## austinite

> aust, how long did you lay off the synephrine for? a month, right?
> 
> lazy on this friday and don't feel like scrolling back
> 
> happy friday!


Lasts a long time if it's stored properly. O2 absorbers can keep it fresh from well over 3 years. Pill forms should have expiration.

----------


## austinite

> Hi austinite,
> 
> Would this product work " Primaforce Syneburn " seems convenient due to it being in capsules


Technically, yes. That's the active ingredient. I just don't ever use pills because I don't know what fillers they have in there. Just prefer raw powder form.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lasts a long time if it's stored properly. O2 absorbers can keep it fresh from well over 3 years. Pill forms should have expiration.


you must have not went to sleep!

re-read the question.

how long should i let my CNS rest from the synephrine?

----------


## austinite

> you must have not went to sleep!
> 
> re-read the question.
> 
> how long should i let my CNS rest from the synephrine?


lmao. you're right, I have not slept in 24 hours...

30 days on, 7 days off.

----------


## RaginCajun

> lmao. you're right, I have not slept in 24 hours...
> 
> 30 days on, 7 days off.


go to bed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thanks bud!

----------


## austinite

Alright. Bedtime for Bonzo. See y'all at 5pm Mountain.

----------


## MakaveliUK

GOt Synephrine through the post couple of days ago. In order comments I told those pesky sons of bitches to make sure it had a mg scoop or shits gonna hit the fan. Needless to say my sweet talk wasnt appreciated, thus I'm spending another £8 on milligram scoops.

Such is life!

On a lighter note, I'm right in assuming I take 7 days off from all the supplements every 30 days, then carry on as normal?

----------


## austinite

> GOt Synephrine through the post couple of days ago. In order comments I told those pesky sons of bitches to make sure it had a mg scoop or shits gonna hit the fan. Needless to say my sweet talk wasnt appreciated, thus I'm spending another £8 on milligram scoops.
> 
> Such is life!
> 
> On a lighter note,* I'm right in assuming I take 7 days off from all the supplements every 30 days, then carry on as normal?*


Correct.

----------


## wizarddeath

I cant seem to find the EGCG in the correct dosage on Amazon... Anyone got a link?

Also what about these 2 for the other....

Apparently I can't link.... I guess I will be fine on the other 2.

----------


## base4291ball

> I cant seem to find the EGCG in the correct dosage on Amazon... Anyone got a link?
> 
> Also what about these 2 for the other....
> 
> Apparently I can't link.... I guess I will be fine on the other 2.


I had the same problem. I'm taking about 200mg over, hope this doesn't mess things up from working

----------


## austinite

3 pills = 600mg eGCG...

Amazon.com: NOW Foods EGCg, Green Tea Extract, 400mg, 180 Vcaps: Health & Personal Care

----------


## base4291ball

> 3 pills = 600mg eGCG...
> 
> Amazon.com: NOW Foods EGCg, Green Tea Extract, 400mg, 180 Vcaps: Health & Personal Care


Yeah I have the now 400mg caps I believe and doing 800mg, I understand I'm over. Probably screwing this up. If so ill just chunk those and try to find 200s.

----------


## austinite

^ if that's what you have, it's only 200 per dose. Not 400.

----------


## base4291ball

> ^ if that's what you have, it's only 200 per dose. Not 400.


I'm out right now when I get home ill take pics and post and get your opinion on what to do next, thanks austinite.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

Just wanted to comment. I think this protocal is probably effective because of the alpha sites being utilized. From my experience with ECA, i get good results, but when i ad yohimbe, and alpha agonist I have more ketones in my pee...not that a ketosis is necesarry for fat burnage but i think that says something. Im on ECAY right now and im testing my ketones alot. I did a couple days without the Y and it was a lighter ketone reading. I'll keep testing this, but i think alpha/beta synergy is key. Yohimbe tho is something that you definetly "feel" tho, not always pleasent, but at the same note, much more suppressive to appetite. Yohimbe is very strong tho, going high isnt necessary imo when doing 25mgs of ephedrine a and 100-200 caffein., tho, i may titrate the ephedrine down to a mere 8 mgs and doable the yohimbe and see how that goes

----------


## austinite

Yep. I think alphas are ignored too often.

----------


## base4291ball

> 3 pills = 600mg eGCG...
> 
> Amazon.com: NOW Foods EGCg, Green Tea Extract, 400mg, 180 Vcaps: Health & Personal Care




the protocol is 800 mg of chromium/d, 10-20mg of Synephrine/d & 600mg of egcg/d. i'm taking the right amount of everything but the egcg because i have 400mg caps. so i'm taking 800mg/d, is this a problem (i understand the protocol, if this is going to cause problems and not work the stack properly i'll find some more egcg elsewhere. thanks austinite!

----------


## austinite

I need nutritional labels, not pictures of the font.

----------


## sapo59

Got all the ingredients together. I will start this stack next week.

----------


## bass

what the hell! did I post my question in the wrong thread again! i'll be back!

----------


## Giggle

Hey Austinite - I am nearing the end of this cut with about 8# to go. Everyone knows how hard those last pesky pounds are!
I've decided to turn to supps for help. I have your three recommended compounds at the ready, and I also have clen . What would you think about cycling 2 weeks of one protocol, and then two weeks of the other?
Thanks boss.

----------


## austinite

Posting this here so other members can see...




> hey Austinite, the bag of Synephrine I got came with a long toothpick looking scoop, the damn scoop is so small I couldn't tell which end is which! anyway, I filled one scoop and place it on the scale, and it says 15g, what the hell, I can hardly see the powder, am I measuring this wrong? hell the amount I inhaled just from transferring it to a jar was probably 100g according to the scale! LOL.





> lol. It's powerful stuff. And yes, you barely see it. SUPER DUPER TINY amount. Careful with it, don't overdo it.





> thank Austinite! LOL I accidently posted this in the wrong thread! but since you've answered it I won't repost it in the Fat Loss thread. thanks again. 
> 
> so what happens if one accidently take one teaspoon?





> Well, you'll probably have palpitations, nausea, stomach discomfort/vomit and blood pressure increasing at an alarming rate. 
> 
> Not fun.

----------


## austinite

> Hey Austinite - I am nearing the end of this cut with about 8# to go. Everyone knows how hard those last pesky pounds are!
> I've decided to turn to supps for help. I have your three recommended compounds at the ready, and I also have clen . What would you think about cycling 2 weeks of one protocol, and then two weeks of the other?
> Thanks boss.


Can't really comment on clen. That's not part of my stack. Not a fan of clen. This stack needs to be ran for 30 days at a time.

----------


## Giggle

Will do. I'll let you know how I respond to it. 
And thanks for the help.



> Can't really comment on clen. That's not part of my stack. Not a fan of clen. This stack needs to be ran for 30 days at a time.

----------


## base4291ball

> I need nutritional labels, not pictures of the font.

----------


## base4291ball

^^^^
@Austinite: Hope this helps with my previous question.

----------


## austinite

Yeah that's 200mg per dose. You only need 3 caps for eGCG and 4 caps of Chrome.

----------


## base4291ball

> Yeah that's 200mg per dose. You only need 3 caps for eGCG and 4 caps of Chrome.


3 caps of eGCG? I'm taking 2 right now and that's already 200mg over. 3 would be 1200 mg, twice what I should take...

----------


## base4291ball

Isn't the protocol 600mg of eGCG? They're 400mg caps.

----------


## FRDave

> Isn't the protocol 600mg of eGCG? They're 400mg caps.


400mg is the total green tea extract, but it's only 200mg of EGCg. I have the same stuff. Says right on front of bottle under the big 400 mg lol. Says on side too under suggested dosage. 

Like mentioned, take 3 as this will give you 600mg of EGCg.

----------


## base4291ball

> 400mg is the total green tea extract, but it's only 200mg of EGCg. I have the same stuff. Says right on front of bottle under the big 400 mg lol. Says on side too under suggested dosage.
> 
> Like mentioned, take 3 as this will give you 600mg of EGCg.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=143962"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=143961"/>


Wow. I feel dumb. I don't read. Sorry austinite & thanks FRDave. If I'm not found on the forums for a while this is why! Thanks austinite & Dave ill be going to my corner now.

----------


## austinite

No problem. At least now it will last you longer  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## starscream

@austinite

So I remember reading that you said a triple dose didn't go well... 

I'm just curious because I have been taking 100mg of synephrine WITH my pre workout and I haven't noticed a single side effect.. 

Do you think I got bad synephrine? It came with a purity testing and everything.. Or am I just not sensitive to it?

----------


## austinite

> @austinite
> 
> So I remember reading that you said a triple dose have you bad jitters.. 
> 
> I'm just curious because I have been taking 100mg of synephrine WITH my pre workout and I haven't noticed a single side effect.. 
> 
> Do you think I got bad synephrine? It came with a purity testing and everything.. Or am I just not sensitive to it?


Not everyone responds the same. Please read the last statement in the first post in large red letters. I will not be discussing "Jitters". But if you have doubts, you can try a different brand/source to compare effects. 

100mg is not my protocol, please be sure to leave reviews off this thread so we stay relevant. 

FYI - just because you don't "feel" anything yet, it does not mean you haven't ventured onto dangerous doses. Synephrine is not to be taken lightly.

----------


## bass

decided not to do it due to HBP, probably from taking too many supplements, i'll back out from all supplements until BP goes down then start the protocol. anything you suggest to help with BP besides L-Arginine? I seem to be allergic to Arginine, it gives me hives, and don't like to use drugs!

----------


## austinite

> decided not to do it due to HBP, probably from taking too many supplements, i'll back out from all supplements until BP goes down then start the protocol. anything you suggest to help with BP besides L-Arginine? I seem to be allergic to Arginine, it gives me hives, and don't like to use drugs!


Cialis and Benicar is all I take. Keeps me steady with good pressure.

----------


## bass

thanks Austi, whats your average BP? and can you recommend a trusted brand of Benicar?

----------


## austinite

Right now it's 128/76, yesterday was 124/81

Benicar is the brand. The ingredient is Olmesartan medoxomil.

----------


## Brett N

7 days in and no cheats. Protocol seems to really have reduced my sweet tooth. Since I am eating below TDEE my only craving really is a huge meal but I think that is with anyone who is eating a lower amount of calories. 

Too much synephrine is not a good thing. I put a 3rd scoop in because I thought one was a little light and next thing you know I was puking up about a dozen "valuable" supplements into the toilet. Now I know what partially digested fish oil capsule looks like.  :LOL:  I also don't do well on it if I take it and drink a cup of coffee and do fasted cardio. That's just me though.

----------


## bass

^^^ according to the scale one scoop is about 15 grams, so if you take 2 you could be taking about 30 grams, three scoops about 40-45 grams. that's double of the recommended dose. nothing worse that puking fish oil supplements, I never puke but some times I get heartburn after consuming it and its nasty when i burp

----------


## bass

> Right now it's 128/76, yesterday was 124/81
> 
> Benicar is the brand. The ingredient is Olmesartan medoxomil.


is it prescription drug or supplement?

----------


## austinite

> is it prescription drug or supplement?


Yes, scripted. Should be very easy to get though. 20mg daily is all I need.

----------


## bruin27

Been doing half a scoop of the 50mg dosage of synephrine and haven't really noticed anything, could I bump it up to a full scoop or really just stick to around that 20mg dose?

----------


## base4291ball

> Been doing half a scoop of the 50mg dosage of synephrine and haven't really noticed anything, could I bump it up to a full scoop or really just stick to around that 20mg dose?


Stick with the protocol. It's a silent "killer" stack. You're not suppose to feel anything but some do but if not that doesn't mean it's not working. Stick with it for 30 days and report back with your results! Thanks.

----------


## austinite

*REMEMBER: This is not an energy stack. Do not contact me and ask me why you didn't 'feel' anything. You will not experience a boost in energy, a jolt, jitters... Or whatever you're assuming. This is a silent stack. You're looking for progress and progress only. Do not increase doses. Otherwise it would not be my protocol.*

----------


## bass

this was very clear in your initial post. the only thing needs to be monitored is BP.

----------


## Gettingstronger!

Hi Aus,

So after much searching, I finally got some Synephrine, the ECGC I bought comes in tablets 450mg which label the content as 50% (so I take 3 a serving) and the chromium chewies I replaced with regular caps.

I've been on this stack for about 12 days now, supplementing with l-carnatine as well (which i saw on your aminos thread). I must say this is very effective, I've gone from 10% BF down to ~9% (IVE NEVER MANAGED TO BREAK INTO SINGLE DIGITS BEFORE!!!!)

I'll post some pics up at some point, but so far I'm really pleased! Cheers for this Austinite, you da man!

----------


## austinite

> Hi Aus,
> 
> So after much searching, I finally got some Synephrine, the ECGC I bought comes in tablets 450mg which label the content as 50% (so I take 3 a serving) and the chromium chewies I replaced with regular caps.
> 
> I've been on this stack for about 12 days now, supplementing with l-carnatine as well (which i saw on your aminos thread). I must say this is very effective, I've gone from 10% BF down to ~9% (IVE NEVER MANAGED TO BREAK INTO SINGLE DIGITS BEFORE!!!!)
> 
> I'll post some pics up at some point, but so far I'm really pleased! Cheers for this Austinite, you da man!


Great work. Keep it up and let us know of more progress. 

Stay powerful.

----------


## Biological Hazard

Thanks for this post. I am going to get on it tomorrow!

----------


## kjcmjc

Would adding Yohimbine HCL to the fat loss stack make it more effective? You guys got me hooked, I am ordering my Synephrine and a scale today.

----------


## Brett N

I will pre reply what austinite is going to say. If you add Yohimbine, it would not be the stack that he designed.

----------


## austinite

> I will pre reply what austinite is going to say. If you add Yohimbine, it would not be the stack that he designed.


Correct. Yohimbine is not in my stack. It wouldn't be my stack. This stack was designed to be safe, and effective. Do not vary from the stack. If you vary from the stack please keep reviews off of this thread.

----------


## Brett N

Who is that in your avatar? Do you know her or just a fan?

----------


## austinite

My mom.

----------


## Brett N

:LOL:   :Bs:

----------


## morningstar

Question: If i follow a high kcalories diet (for weight gain). Can i use this protocol to "manage" my bf% ?

----------


## austinite

> Question: If i follow a high kcalories diet (for weight gain). Can i use this protocol to "manage" my bf% ?


Yes. But it's not magic. If your high calorie diet consists of eating at McDonalds daily and no cardio... not even God can help you.

----------


## ac guy

Never updated my progress. Finished the stack last week. Down 13 lbs in 4 weeks. Went from 252 to 239 lbs, lost 3-4% bf. Taking a few weeks off of the stack ( still eating under tdee). Can't wait to start it up again, my goal of 220 lbs and 15% bf is in my crosshairs. Been a long road from 380 and 50% bf.

----------


## austinite

> Never updated my progress. Finished the stack last week. Down 13 lbs in 4 weeks. Went from 252 to 239 lbs, lost 3-4% bf. Taking a few weeks off of the stack ( still eating under tdee). Can't wait to start it up again, my goal of 220 lbs and 15% bf is in my crosshairs. Been a long road from 380 and 50% bf.


Outstanding, AC! Congrats man. Keep me posted on your next round please.

----------


## t-dogg

> My mom.





I love your mom  :Wink:

----------


## morningstar

> Yes. But it's not magic. If your high calorie diet consists of eating at McDonalds daily and no cardio... not even God can help you.


....??? I had to eat at the McDonalds this noon ( i am serious here) I am an accountant and i work on the road mostly. Very funny you write this sentence.I get my scale today from amazon (with BF%) but i will start my diet tomorrow. I have to speak with my girlfriend about all the change i wanna make in my nutrition. But she already known what i am planning to do and she's on my side with this project!

Proof that i am not kidding : look at my avatar (date)

----------


## base4291ball

> ....??? I had to eat at the McDonalds this noon ( i am serious here) I am an accountant and i work on the road mostly. Very funny you write this sentence.I get my scale today from amazon (with BF%) but i will start my diet tomorrow. I have to speak with my girlfriend about all the change i wanna make in my nutrition. But she already known what i am planning to do and she's on my side with this project!
> 
> Proof that i am not kidding : look at my avatar (date)


I guess that's something to be proud of?

----------


## morningstar

> I guess that's something to be proud of?


i don't known ... what your mind tell you ... it is in your mind. I just said... what i just said, nothing more! And i have 5 post on this forum already so i am just starting ok! And i am not gonna lose 2000$ just for one meal and miss a meeting with a important customer (taking care of business).
Primary goal bring back money to home u known.

like i said "Very funny you write this sentence" she have like a third eye mind.

Regards

----------


## skaz915

Any ideas on how synephrine will interact with a pre workout? You say its like ephedrine so I assume it raises heart rate and should not be taken prior to working out with a pre workout

----------


## austinite

> Any ideas on how synephrine will interact with a pre workout? You say its like ephedrine so I assume it raises heart rate and should not be taken prior to working out with a pre workout


No idea. It wouldn't be my stack if you added something else to it. This thread is dedicated to the stack only.

----------


## base4291ball

> Any ideas on how synephrine will interact with a pre workout? You say its like ephedrine so I assume it raises heart rate and should not be taken prior to working out with a pre workout


It doesn't do anything to me. But I take the syn first thing in the morning and tend to workout in early afternoon so I feel fine. But that's me.

----------


## t-dogg

> No idea. It wouldn't be my stack if you added something else to it. This thread is dedicated to the stack only.


I found egcg dosed at 400mgs. Would it be ok just to two two so the total would be 800mgs each daily dose?

----------


## austinite

> I found egcg dosed at 400mgs. Would it be ok just to two two so the total would be 800mgs each daily dose?


Show me the product. It's likely 400mg of Green Tea Extract, containing 50% egcg..

----------


## t-dogg

> Show me the product. It's likely 400mg of Green Tea Extract, containing 50% egcg..










It's now foods btw, like you said.

----------


## austinite

^ that's only 200mg per pill  :Smilie:  Take 3 pills for the protocol. Read the text in the label and under where it says 400mg.

----------


## t-dogg

> ^ that's only 200mg per pill  Take 3 pills for the protocol. Read the text in the label and under where it says 400mg.






Correct, but this is exactly what you recommended right. I worded my last question wrong...

----------


## t-dogg

> ^ that's only 200mg per pill  Take 3 pills for the protocol. Read the text in the label and under where it says 400mg.


Also found this. I'm buying the stack now btw.


Synephrine HCl Powder - 20 Grams (0.71 Oz) - 98% Pure - FBA

----------


## austinite

^ who makes that? I need pictures and labels man.

----------


## t-dogg

> ^ who makes that? I need pictures and labels man.

----------


## austinite

Cant see that stuff man. Pictures too small. Sorry. Give me a link or something.

----------


## t-dogg

> Cant see that stuff man. Pictures too small. Sorry. Give me a link or something.





I'm go now. Order placed. 3-5 days and I can log a 30day run without any gear.

----------


## Gettingstronger!

> Been a long road from 380 and 50% bf.


Mad props to you. You're smashing it!

----------


## ac guy

Thanks bro. Should have never gotten that out of hand, but damn I feel a lot better.

----------


## Rusty11

Oops. Wrong thread...

----------


## BIGTIMEPUSH

Started my second cycle today and excited to watch more fat melt off. COME ON 10% BF!!

----------


## falco21

Austinite - I went ahead and ordered the below link. Will that work or is there something better I should have went with?

Amazon.com: Synephrine HCl Powder - 20 Grams (0.71 Oz) - 98% Pure - FBA: Health & Personal Care

Oh nevermind. Same products I ordered were just asked about above me. Interested in answers with those

----------


## t-dogg

> Austinite - I went ahead and ordered the below link. Will that work or is there something better I should have went with?
> 
> Amazon.com: Synephrine HCl Powder - 20 Grams (0.71 Oz) - 98% Pure - FBA: Health & Personal Care
> 
> Oh nevermind. Same products I ordered were just asked about above me. Interested in answers with those


That's what I ordered. I receive in 3-5days. Let everyone know how it goes.

----------


## falco21

> That's what I ordered. I receive in 3-5days. Let everyone know how it goes.


Yup, same here. I just got the ECG today. Waiting on the other two. Should be here later this week.

----------


## t-dogg

> Yup, same here. I just got the ECG today. Waiting on the other two. Should be here later this week.


Great! Now we all can be fat free friends!

----------


## austinite

Good to go, Falco!

----------


## falco21

> Good to go, Falco!


Awesome! Everything will be in this week, so I will update as I go. I can't wait to give this a go!!!

----------


## t-dogg

> Good to go, Falco!


So I sat on santos lap Saturday night, and Monday my presents came. I'm starting the stack tonight  :Smilie:

----------


## cj111

Turns out the company I orderd my ECG from on amazon.com is a scam, and they don't ship their products to anyone... trying to get a refund now.

Always read a companys reviews before you order, I learned the hard way I guess.

----------


## austinite

> So I sat on santos lap Saturday night, and Monday my presents came. I'm starting the stack tonight

----------


## austinite

> Turns out the company I orderd my ECG from on amazon.com is a scam, and they don't ship their products to anyone... trying to get a refund now.
> 
> Always read a companys reviews before you order, I learned the hard way I guess.


dang, that sucks!!

----------


## t-dogg

> 


Update. 



Just took the stack. I'm walking around at 3.9%bf now. My suit is so tight lol. 



Under armor is now sponsoring me.

----------


## austinite

LMFAO! Instant Lipo

----------


## falco21

One more to go!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## starscream

Well I'm down 6lbs in 3 weeks.. I'm going to look over my macros and my TDEE, possibly go another 200 calorie deficit.. I'd love to see the fat reducing a bit faster

----------


## t-dogg

> Well I'm down 6lbs in 3 weeks.. I'm going to look over my macros and my TDEE, possibly go another 200 calorie deficit.. I'd love to see the fat reducing a bit faster


That's good. 2lbs a week is a good number. Anymore and I'd bet you lose muscle mass.

----------


## base4291ball

> That's good. 2lbs a week is a good number. Anymore and I'd bet you lose muscle mass.


Agree. Anywhere from about 1/2-2lbs of fat a week is awesome to my standards. You're going good starscream

----------


## starscream

> That's good. 2lbs a week is a good number. Anymore and I'd bet you lose muscle mass.


I agree.. I don't want to push it too far, but I am willing to lose a little of my lean mass to get rid of this damn gut! Sick of being a fat kid. 

I can gain easy.. its just that damn belly fat! I am a endomorph somatotype.. possibly leaning a bit into mesomorph. 

I'm currently at a 500 calorie deficit. Would you advise me not to go any lower?

----------


## t-dogg

> I agree.. I don't want to push it too far, but I am willing to lose a little of my lean mass to get rid of this damn gut! Sick of being a fat kid.
> 
> I can gain easy.. its just that damn belly fat! I am a endomorph somatotype.. possibly leaning a bit into mesomorph.
> 
> I'm currently at a 500 calorie deficit. Would you advise me not to go any lower?


Where's your cardio routine at? If your lossing 2lbs every week, don't fix the working wheel.

----------


## starscream

> Where's your cardio routine at? If your lossing 2lbs every week, don't fix the working wheel.


I do 30 min of moderate treadmill plus a 4 minute tabata routine (usually dead landmines) 3 out of the 6 days I'm at the gym. No cardio on leg day and less intense sat and sun after legs on Friday

----------


## falco21

Got everything and started today, but I have a question:

The Synephrine that I got has a scoop that is not quite as small as the microscoop shown in the OP. The back of the canister says serving size is 1-2 scoops, each scoop being 50mg. I took half a scoop, considering we are supposed to do 20mg, but it almost looked like I was taking in nothing LOL Is that accurate? If it is, why is the recommended serving size on the bottle at 50-100mg, which equals 1-2 scoops?

----------


## t-dogg

> Got everything and started today, but I have a question:
> 
> The Synephrine that I got has a scoop that is not quite as small as the microscoop shown in the OP. The back of the canister says serving size is 1-2 scoops, each scoop being 50mg. I took half a scoop, considering we are supposed to do 20mg, but it almost looked like I was taking in nothing LOL Is that accurate? If it is, why is the recommended serving size on the bottle at 50-100mg, which equals 1-2 scoops?


Correct

----------


## austinite

> Got everything and started today, but I have a question:
> 
> The Synephrine that I got has a scoop that is not quite as small as the microscoop shown in the OP. The back of the canister says serving size is 1-2 scoops, each scoop being 50mg. I took half a scoop, considering we are supposed to do 20mg, but it almost looked like I was taking in nothing LOL Is that accurate? If it is, why is the recommended serving size on the bottle at 50-100mg, which equals 1-2 scoops?


Probably loaded with fillers. I prefer raw powder. But should work.

----------


## falco21

> Probably loaded with fillers. I prefer raw powder. But should work.


It's labeled as 98% pure. 

It's the one pictured in the previous page. The same one t-doggg purchased

----------


## austinite

Never used it. But 20mg is a LOT smaller than that scoop. Look at the scoop I use in the original post. That tells me yours has filler in it. 

I seriously have to bring the scoop close to my eyes to find which end is the scoop end. That's how small it is.

----------


## falco21

Damn man :/

I may just use this until I get the one you pictured in the OP

----------


## FRDave

> Got everything and started today, but I have a question:
> 
> The Synephrine that I got has a scoop that is not quite as small as the microscoop shown in the OP. The back of the canister says serving size is 1-2 scoops, each scoop being 50mg. I took half a scoop, considering we are supposed to do 20mg, but it almost looked like I was taking in nothing LOL Is that accurate? If it is, why is the recommended serving size on the bottle at 50-100mg, which equals 1-2 scoops?


I just do a full scoop leveled off flat using the cap from the container. Have had no issues.

----------


## FRDave

> Never used it. But 20mg is a LOT smaller than that scoop. Look at the scoop I use in the original post. That tells me yours has filler in it.
> 
> I seriously have to bring the scoop close to my eyes to find which end is the scoop end. That's how small it is.


I have the same as him and the scoop looks much bigger in the pic than in person. It's tiny.

----------


## t-dogg

> Never used it. But 20mg is a LOT smaller than that scoop. Look at the scoop I use in the original post. That tells me yours has filler in it.
> 
> I seriously have to bring the scoop close to my eyes to find which end is the scoop end. That's how small it is.


I have the same kind I believe. I've used 25mgs each day. I do get a little hand shakes. Dout I'll run any higher.

----------


## austinite

^ like... you shake hands with little people?

----------


## falco21

> I just do a full scoop leveled off flat using the cap from the container. Have had no issues.


How's the weight loss doing with 1 scoop?

----------


## t-dogg

> ^ like... you shake hands with little people?


Yes, I came up with that Burger King commercial.

----------


## t-dogg

> How's the weight loss doing with 1 scoop?




Only my 2nd day now.

----------


## falco21

> Only my 2nd day now.


That was geared toward FRDave LOL

----------


## FRDave

> How's the weight loss doing with 1 scoop?


I'm only averaging 1/2 pound a week the last couple weeks and this is with cardio which I never did before along with counting calories. I'm just a lost cause lol.

----------


## t-dogg

> I'm only averaging 1/2 pound a week the last couple weeks and this is with cardio which I never did before along with counting calories. I'm just a lost cause lol.


What are you all doing?

----------


## FRDave

> What are you all doing?


I just count calories, take Austinite's stack, workout 3x per week (strength training with 3-5min rest between sets) and do cardio (cycle for 30 min with an average heart rate of 170) 5x a week. 

Looks like I'm going to have to do more cardio as I can't drop any more calories :-/

----------


## austinite

170???? How old are you, Dave?

----------


## t-dogg

> I just count calories, take Austinite's stack, workout 3x per week (strength training with 3-5min rest between sets) and do cardio (cycle for 30 min with an average heart rate of 170) 5x a week.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to have to do more cardio as I can't drop any more calories :-/


Ok.



That heart rate isn't for fat burning man. Fat burning is done at a much lower heart rate. Without me training I keep mine at or less then 130bpm. I also do cardio for 30-45mins. Tread mill at max incline and 3.0mph or so walking.


Hiit training is ok for fat burning "170bpm ", but I feel walking is better if all your after is fat loss.

----------


## FRDave

> 170???? How old are you, Dave?


I'm 32

----------


## FRDave

> Ok.
> 
> That heart rate isn't for fat burning man. Fat burning is done at a much lower heart rate. Without me training I keep mine at or less then 130bpm. I also do cardio for 30-45mins. Tread mill at max incline and 3.0mph or so walking.
> 
> Hiit training is ok for fat burning "170bpm ", but I feel walking is better if all your after is fat loss.


Any calorie deficient should burn fat. I tried the whole fat burning zone of 130 and after my workouts, I was already siting at 130 most days, so I could cycle slower than molasses and was jumping up to 150 without effort. 

170 I'm putting in work, but I figure the quicker I can burn the calories the better as I hate cardio lol.

----------


## falco21

Day 2:

Decided to up the dosage on the Synephrine since the first dosage didn't affect me. About 45 minutes after taking the increased amount, I felt like I was gonna puke my brains out! hahaha

I got that nasty feeling I sometimes get in the morning where you feel your pulse increase and feel sick to your stomach. I feel great now, but man was that terrible for a while LOL

----------


## austinite

^ This is the problem with most folks. Day 2 and increasing dose... Be patient folks, these are not magic pills and you could seriously become ill. Follow the protocol.

----------


## t-dogg

> ^ This is the problem with most folks. Day 2 and increasing dose... Be patient folks, these are not magic pills and you could seriously become ill. Follow the protocol.


Small update.



My diet is pretty clean and spot on. Without complete detail I eat oatmeal, eggs, chicken, brown rice, sweet potatoes, green beans, tuna, and broc. I only drink water, and black coffee for the most part. 

This is day 3 of the stack for me. My shoulders are leaner and my mid section skin has tightened up some. 



Interesting, didn't know what if any what to expect. Not bad for just a small amount of time. I don't weigh myself often guys, mostly gauge off mirrors right now.

----------


## falco21

> ^ This is the problem with most folks. Day 2 and increasing dose... Be patient folks, these are not magic pills and you could seriously become ill. Follow the protocol.


Yeah. The only reason I increased was because in the OP it said to try for 3 days and if you feel OK then increase to two scoops. Although, I only waited a day haha

----------


## starscream

> Small update.
> 
> My diet is pretty clean and spot on. Without complete detail I eat oatmeal, eggs, chicken, brown rice, sweet potatoes, green beans, tuna, and broc. I only drink water, and black coffee for the most part.
> 
> This is day 3 of the stack for me. My shoulders are leaner and my mid section skin has tightened up some.
> 
> Interesting, didn't know what if any what to expect. Not bad for just a small amount of time. I don't weigh myself often guys, mostly gauge off mirrors right now.


I've been trying to convince my girl to stay away from the scale for months. It can be very discouraging to step on the scale and see you haven't made the progress you feel you have.. especially where she is new to weight training and putting on muscle mass.

I like to take pictures of myself personally. Sometimes its hard to notice the change if you are looking at yourself every day.

Sounds like you are making good progress bro! 

Do you know what your bf% is at? Before, current and goal?

----------


## t-dogg

> I've been trying to convince my girl to stay away from the scale for months. It can be very discouraging to step on the scale and see you haven't made the progress you feel you have.. especially where she is new to weight training and putting on muscle mass.
> 
> I like to take pictures of myself personally. Sometimes its hard to notice the change if you are looking at yourself every day.
> 
> Sounds like you are making good progress bro!
> 
> Do you know what your bf% is at? Before, current and goal?


Goal is really A trail run only. If it works ill use it normally off cycle. Any decent fat loss is a win in my eyes for the money.


Bf% is 13-14% not far off from my profile picture. 


I'll start my next cycle in late October. Test, NPP, anavar , t3.

----------


## starscream

> Goal is really A trail run only. If it works ill use it normally off cycle. Any decent fat loss is a win in my eyes for the money.
> 
> Bf% is 13-14% not far off from my profile picture.
> 
> I'll start my next cycle in late October. Test, NPP, anavar, t3.


Oh ok! Mainly I was kinda curious as to how it is working for leaner vs higher bf people. 
I have a hard time noticing small changes in my body. I'm higher up ther in bf, mid 20's. Just that you mentioned noticing your upper body leaning out in only 3 days sounded great! I really don't feel like TOO much is changing but I am losing roughly 2lbs a week. 
I would think having a higher bf% id notice it changing more. 
Could just be a case of simply not noticing it though cause I have had people tell me I look leaner.

----------


## bradman123

What a great read and with alot of down to earth simple explainations. As a new guy on the site I appreciate the time it takes to share information with that much detail!

----------


## t-dogg

> What a great read and with alot of down to earth simple explainations. As a new guy on the site I appreciate the time it takes to share information with that much detail!





Yes I like jello also lol

----------


## bradman123

> Yes I like jello also lol


Guess I missed something.......

----------


## t-dogg

> Guess I missed something.......



Meaning yes, I/we are down to earth. "Eat the same foods" "put pants on the same way, both legs at a time" ect lol

----------


## Brett N

Started on sept 3 and weighed 226.5, down to 218 now on sept 19th. 

Sugar cravings are near gone, big deal considering I love the candy. Been doing light cardio every morning for 1 hour and eating below tdee. Not saying stack is magic but something is definitely helping me fight the cravings. 

Question about stack, after the 30 days, we are supposed to cycle off for a week. Can we continue with green tea and picolinate and just discontinue the synephrine for the off cycle? I would like to keep taking them if they are what is helping to fight the cravings.

----------


## austinite

> Started on sept 3 and weighed 226.5, down to 218 now on sept 19th. 
> 
> Sugar cravings are near gone, big deal considering I love the candy. Been doing light cardio every morning for 1 hour and eating below tdee. Not saying stack is magic but something is definitely helping me fight the cravings. 
> 
> Question about stack, after the 30 days, we are supposed to cycle off for a week. Can we continue with green tea and picolinate and just discontinue the synephrine for the off cycle? I would like to keep taking them if they are what is helping to fight the cravings.


no. Come off of everything. 

Great progress man.

----------


## t-dogg

> no. Come off of everything. Great progress man.



How long did you stay off?

----------


## austinite

what? I follow protocol.

----------


## t-dogg

> what? I follow protocol.



Never mind 7days off. Then back on.


How is the second month of running going for you?

----------


## austinite

I'm not running it.

----------


## t-dogg

> I'm not running it.



I will. 

I'm actually impressed with just 4days of it already. Crazy...

----------


## 626Cuda

You guys are buying this stuff up so much that Amazon just suggested the dam stack to me when I was researching it! hahaha...awasome..just ordered my stack and have a bodpod appointment on Monday to do this thing right

----------


## austinite

lol. This thread is getting some ranking on google, too. Sweet.

----------


## t-dogg

> lol. This thread is getting some ranking on google, too. Sweet.




The stack really suppresses the sugar craving also. 


Also noticed my left side, lower ab area have less fat this morning. Lmao, this could be my year round anavar !

----------


## austinite

> The stack really suppresses the sugar craving also. 
> 
> 
> Also noticed my left side, lower ab area have less fat this morning. Lmao, this could be my year round anavar!


That's _exactly_ what it's supposed to do  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Keep shrinking those cells, T!

----------


## t-dogg

> That's exactly what it's supposed to do  Keep shrinking those cells, T!




Yeah I know, but it's really weird like. I had a brownie last night, and it tasted different almost like less sugar or none. 



Either way your stack has my endorsement  :Wink:

----------


## Tnatious

Hey Austinite!

I have found a great vendor for 2 of the 3 supplements needed. Hope this helps. 
PS: how did you come up with this combo? You need to patent it!

Chromium: 
http://www.amazon.com/Chromium-Picol...A3KTNMIJ4N0U25

Synephrine:
http://www.amazon.com/Synephrine-HCL...A3KTNMIJ4N0U25

----------


## austinite

Yes, this is my stack. Lots of research, trial and error. Thanks for sharing the links.

----------


## t-dogg

> Yes, this is my stack. Lots of research, trial and error. Thanks for sharing the links.




Bam, not even a full week into it. More fat loss in the mid section. This stack is my new best friend.

----------


## austinite

> Bam, not even a full week into it. More fat loss in the mid section. This stack is my new best friend.


Good work, T!

----------


## t-dogg

> Bam, not even a full week into it. More fat loss in the mid section. This stack is my new best friend.





Forgot to say guys I got on the scale today for the first time in months. I'm at the exact weight I was but with increased muscle and less fat. 


It's all in the diet. And of course this stack  :Wink:

----------


## BigPimpin76

Hey there can use the following from GNC?
Thanks in advance



Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## austinite

Show the label please.

----------


## t-dogg

> Hey there can use the following from GNC? Thanks in advance <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=144308"/> Sent from my iPad using Forum


 GNC is sooooo over priced! What did you pay for that? First child?

----------


## austinite

> GNC is sooooo over priced! What did you pay for that? First child?


He's not in the US and has very limited choices where he is... Even internet purchases are limited.

----------


## t-dogg

> He's not in the US and has very limited choices where he is... Even internet purchases are limited.





Then he needs to move. I'm sure it's cheaper lol

----------


## BigPimpin76

> He's not in the US and has very limited choices where he is... Even internet purchases are limited.


I havent bought it as of yet!
The synephrine I bought through E bay!!
They just started selling it!!
I can order the other stuff online!
Price is not an issue, I just wanted to know if GNC stuff is as effective??
Could it be used in this stack ??


Thanks in advance

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

> I havent bought it as of yet! The synephrine I bought through E bay!! They just started selling it!! I can order the other stuff online! Price is not an issue, I just wanted to know if GNC stuff is as effective?? Could it be used in this stack ?? Thanks in advance Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Bump

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## starscream

Well I am down another 2lbs this week! I definitely recommend this stack to anyone! 

That's 2lbs a week for 3 weeks now. I'm feeling very positive!

----------


## t-dogg

> Well I am down another 2lbs this week! I definitely recommend this stack to anyone! That's 2lbs a week for 3 weeks now. I'm feeling very positive!



Nice!



I'm using this stack off cycle from now on.

----------


## starscream

> Bump
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


As t-dog mentioned GNC is way over priced! Show us a better shot of the label so we can see ingredients...

----------


## austinite

> Bump
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


I asked you for the data label... still waiting. I have nothing to say without seeing the data. Give me the data please.

----------


## austinite

> Well I am down another 2lbs this week! I definitely recommend this stack to anyone! 
> 
> That's 2lbs a week for 3 weeks now. I'm feeling very positive!


Great work, star!

----------


## BigPimpin76

> As t-dog mentioned GNC is way over priced! Show us a better shot of the label so we can see ingredients...


Hey Stars

I am heading over to GNC and get you guys the pic of the label.

I can order through E bay..I would take a few days to get here.
But once you guys see the label...maybe GNC could help me out for the time being!

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

> I asked you for the data label... still waiting. I have nothing to say without seeing the data. Give me the data please.


Give me a chance ...I will post it as soon as possible!

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Give me a chance ...I will post it as soon as possible! Sent from my iPad using Forum




Found the label.... Hope this works for me!

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

> I asked you for the data label... still waiting. I have nothing to say without seeing the data. Give me the data please.





Hey Austinite,
Here is the Label you were asking for....Hope this can work for me

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## austinite

> Hey Austinite,
> Here is the Label you were asking for....Hope this can work for me
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum


That's 500mcg per tab. How are you going to take 800 ?

----------


## Whiteboyy0

Just curious how does this compare to t3?

----------


## BigPimpin76

I also got the label for the EGCG, here goes!



Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

> That's 500mcg per tab. How are you going to take 800 ?


I dont know..... Help please..  :Smilie: 

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## austinite

> I dont know..... Help please.. 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum


I don't know how to help. I posted links to products many times. I'm really sorry you can't find anything. I wish I could help you.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> I don't know how to help. I posted links to products many times. I'm really sorry you can't find anything. I wish I could help you.


I am going to order through Ebay or Amazon... Thats going to be my best bet!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

> I am going to order through Ebay or Amazon... Thats going to be my best bet!! Sent from my iPhone using Forum


As a matter of Fact as of Now i placed my order through Amazon. Got the synephrine(LIFTMODE 20 grams) , (NOW)chromium picolinate of 200 mcg, and (NOW) EGCG 400 mg.
I hope I ordered correctly... how long does the Synephrine last??
Thanks in advance

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## austinite

What do you mean how long does it last? if you mean expiration, should be several years.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> What do you mean how long does it last? if you mean expiration, should be several years.


What i meant was, does the 20 gram synephire last me at least three months or more?

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

> As a matter of Fact as of Now i placed my order through Amazon. Got the synephrine(LIFTMODE 20 grams) , (NOW)chromium picolinate of 200 mcg, and (NOW) EGCG 400 mg. I hope I ordered correctly... how long does the Synephrine last?? Thanks in advance Sent from my iPad using Forum


What would be the dosage for the Synephrine ,Chromium and EGCG be ?

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## austinite

> What i meant was, does the 20 gram synephire last me at least three months or more?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum


lol. You want me to do the math for you?

20 grams = 20,000 mg. 

20,000 mg / a daily dose of 20 mg = 1000

1000 days / 365 = 2.75 years, not including the week off for each cycle.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> lol. You want me to do the math for you? 20 grams = 20,000 mg. 20,000 mg / a daily dose of 20 mg = 1000 1000 days / 365 = 2.75 years.


Sorry for my dumb questioning..... i am new to this
My apologies

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## austinite

Just giving you a hard time buddy  :Smilie:

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Hope this aint a dumb question. But please help me out so I can start this promising stack as soon as I get my stuff
> 
> What would be the dosage for the Synephrine ,Chromium and EGCG be ? Sent from my iPad using Forum


Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## austinite

^ sent from my zack morris phone.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> ^ sent from my zack morris phone.


Jajajaja

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

> ^ sent from my zack morris phone.


 

What would be the dosage for the Synephrine ,Chromium and EGCG be .?

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## austinite

> What would be the dosage for the Synephrine ,Chromium and EGCG be .?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum


doses listed in the 1st post in detail.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> doses listed in the 1st post in detail.


Awesome! Thank Bro

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## Java Man

Hey austinite what's this thread about? I can't find it anywhere. Help!  :Banghead: 

If I have 365 grams of arginine, and I take 1 gram per day, how long do you think it will last? You don't have to get all quadratic equations on me just a ballpark would suffice.

Thanks man!  :Aasilly:

----------


## adrenaline99

Can I run this stack alongside T3? You mentioned in your T3 writeup that ephedrine should not be stacked with T3, how about synephrine?

----------


## austinite

> Can I run this stack alongside T3? You mentioned in your T3 writeup that ephedrine should not be stacked with T3, how about synephrine?


It wouldn't be my stack. This stack is chromium, egcg and synephrine. It does not include T3. This stack is intended to be safe and effective using only over the counter products.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Hey austinite what's this thread about? I can't find it anywhere. Help!  If I have 365 grams of arginine, and I take 1 gram per day, how long do you think it will last? You don't have to get all quadratic equations on me just a ballpark would suffice. Thanks man!


I can get quadratic with you..... And sarcastic too!! Want a figure?? 
Thanks man ! Imbecil 

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

> I can get quadratic with you..... And sarcastic too!! Want a figure?? Thanks man: Imbecil Sent from my iPhone using Forum


 :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Hrgaland

> It wouldn't be my stack. This stack is chromium, egcg and synephrine. It does not include T3. This stack is intended to be safe and effective using only over the counter products.


And how about adding green coffee seed extract? So many people on the net have claims that it doing nice for fat loss. Also, it could give that kick in the stack that's missing. I just ordered your stack for my crew and also that green c.e. with that ( it's also well know that synephrine will do more for fat loss if it's combined with caffeine). I'm just worried if all of that will be to much  :Smilie: 
What do you think?
Also, I'm having big problem to find anywhere that little spoon for dosage that you have on your picture. Not even in local chemist's. Any suggestion? 
Thanks!

----------


## austinite

> *And how about adding green coffee seed extract?* So many people on the net have claims that it doing nice for fat loss. Also, it could give that kick in the stack that's missing. I just ordered your stack for my crew and also that green c.e. with that ( it's also well know that synephrine will do more for fat loss if it's combined with caffeine). I'm just worried if all of that will be to much 
> What do you think?
> Also, I'm having big problem to find anywhere that little spoon for dosage that you have on your picture. Not even in local chemist's. Any suggestion? 
> Thanks!


It wouldn't be my stack. This stack is chromium, egcg and synephrine. It does not include coffe extract. This stack is intended to be safe and effective using only over the counter products.

----------


## austinite

New statement added to the beginning of the original post.

----------


## 35se

Can this be run at the same time as your acne protocol?

----------


## austinite

yes.

----------


## 35se

Awesome Thanks for the quick reply!

----------


## 35se

can everything be put in water? my egcg caps are from now and are 400mg. So was just gonna split the caps and put 1.5 in with everything else.

----------


## austinite

> can everything be put in water? my egcg caps are from now and are 400mg. So was just gonna split the caps and put 1.5 in with everything else.


egcg may not dissolve in water. But sure.

----------


## 35se

Ok so think my last post might have not been allowed. But here is a picture for the egcg I got.. I would need to take 3 correct?


*appreciate all the help austinite over the 2 protocols I have been asking about*

----------


## austinite

^ yes, thats 200mg so 3 pills would be 600.

----------


## Hrgaland

> It does not include coffe extract. This stack is intended to be safe and effective using only over the counter products.


But green coffe extract is otc product. You can buy it anywhere.
Even dr. Oz is talking about it. Hahaha!!!

Ups, I just saw your new statement added to the beginning of the original post. I'm sorry and I understand. Will not happen again.

----------


## austinite

> But green coffe extract is otc product. You can buy it anywhere.
> Even dr. Oz is talking about it. Hahaha!!!


Please read the statement on the top of the first post.

----------


## Hrgaland

> Please read the statement on the top of the first post.


Just did and was editing my last post. Once again, sorry.

----------


## profboy

Just got your stack in the mail and my synephrine came with a 50mg scoop  :0icon Pissedoff: 

this is going to be such a pain in the ass trying to measure out 10mg.....

you think i'd be able to find a 10mg micro scoop in a store?

----------


## austinite

> Just got your stack in the mail and my synephrine came with a 50mg scoop 
> 
> this is going to be such a pain in the ass trying to measure out 10mg.....


Get a scale, easiest way.

----------


## Biological Hazard

Thank you for the post. Just found this as I am a new member and I'm going to give it a shot!

----------


## austinite

> Thank you for the post. Just found this as I am a new member and I'm going to give it a shot!


Good luck buddy!

----------


## MuscleInk

> Good luck buddy!


Geeeeesh!!!! 946 posts!!!! Can I get the Coles Notes version!?! That's a lot of reading!!!!

----------


## johnnymctrance

Hey man i have ordered the chromium and the ecgc, my question is what site did u order the synephrine powder?

And my second question is... should caffeine be avoided completly when using this stack?

Thanks man

----------


## austinite

Amazon. 

Caffeine is not part of this stack.

----------


## GoHardBro

Finally got all these things delivered, 
Anyone else find it rather hard to find a synephrine source delivering to Australia? Took me a while :/ kept getting the message "sorry, this item can't be shipped to your location" or some shit like that haha

----------


## blsizzler

I have just received my Chromium Picolinate from NOW nutrition. The tabs are 200mcg so am I taking 4 on a daily basis??

Finally I do my cardio first thing in a morning on an empty stomach so am I ok to take my three EGcg tabs (200mg tabs NOW Nutrition), four Chromium tabs and 10mg of Synephrine all together before hitting the gym?

many thanks in advance

----------


## austinite

> I have just received my Chromium Picolinate from NOW nutrition. The tabs are 200mcg so am I taking 4 on a daily basis??
> 
> Finally I do my cardio first thing in a morning on an empty stomach so am I ok to take my three EGcg tabs (200mg tabs NOW Nutrition), four Chromium tabs and 10mg of Synephrine all together before hitting the gym?
> 
> many thanks in advance


yes to all questions.

----------


## Hrgaland

> And my second question is... should caffeine be avoided completly when using this stack?


Austin, I think that he was thinking about regular black coffee intake. Most of us are drinking coffee, especially in the morning. As you wrote - you're taking all of your stack in the morning, so I think he was thinking what about mixing your stack with morning coffee. And we all know that there's some synergy between them. Should we stop drinking coffee or just rescedule it, postpone it?
Thanks.

----------


## Hrgaland

> Finally got all these things delivered,
> Anyone else find it rather hard to find a synephrine source delivering to Australia? Took me a while :/ kept getting the message "sorry, this item can't be shipped to your location" or some shit like that haha


Strange, because few sources that I have found on Ebay.de are delivering FROM Australia to the rest of the world.

----------


## austinite

> Austin, I think that he was thinking about regular black coffee intake. Most of us are drinking coffee, especially in the morning. As you wrote - you're taking all of your stack in the morning, so I think he was thinking what about mixing your stack with morning coffee. And we all know that there's some synergy between them. Should we stop drinking coffee or just rescedule it, postpone it?
> Thanks.


Well, I'll wait till he confirms that. But Caffeine supps are NOT part of my stack. Drinking coffee is not near close a supplement. Drinking regular coffee as in a cup or 2 a day is fine. 

If you supplement with caffeine, it is not my stack.

----------


## >Good Luck<

Hey aust, just wanted to give a heads up that wife and I are putting your protocol to use!

We got everything on amazon within a couple days and for a great price. Looking forward to not craving starches and sweets, and obviously shrinking all those stubborn fat cells!! 

Thanks for the endless info and guidance through your posts. This is why I'm a member at steroid .com - knowledge is abundant and free

----------


## austinite

> Hey aust, just wanted to give a heads up that wife and I are putting your protocol to use!
> 
> We got everything on amazon within a couple days and for a great price. Looking forward to not craving starches and sweets, and obviously shrinking all those stubborn fat cells!! 
> 
> Thanks for the endless info and guidance through your posts. This is why I'm a member at steroid.com - knowledge is abundant and free


Outstanding GL! That's the synephrine that I use Good stuff. And best of luck man. Keep me posted.

----------


## Hrgaland

> Finally I do my cardio first thing in a morning on an empty stomach so am I ok to take my three EGcg tabs (200mg tabs NOW Nutrition), four Chromium tabs and 10mg of Synephrine all together before hitting the gym?


On empty stomach? Whoa, you have stomach of steel. Good for you. I'm not so lucky  :Frown:

----------


## t-dogg

I take it as well on a empty stomach

----------


## blsizzler

> On empty stomach? Whoa, you have stomach of steel. Good for you. I'm not so lucky


Fasted cardio is the best way to burn bf! Looking back to the very start of this thread it says fine to take all on an empty stomach. I certainly wouldn't say stomach of steel!

----------


## blsizzler

Any one else laugh when they got their 10mg synephrine scoop!!! 

How much water are you guys mixing it with or are you taking it straight up?

----------


## austinite

> Fasted cardio is the best way to burn bf! Looking back to the very start of this thread it says fine to take all on an empty stomach. I certainly wouldn't say stomach of steel!


Fasted cardio has absolutely zero advantage on burning. What's in your stomach does not determine how much you burn.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Fasted cardio has absolutely zero advantage on burning. What's in your stomach does not determine how much you burn.


So what does? And does what's in your stomach determine energy only??

----------


## austinite

I don't want to derail the thread. But you'd actually burn more calories per hour post resistance training. It's all about that steady HR, post resistance you'd be at a higher HR to begin with. 

Food in stomach means nothing. If eating food with help you run longer, go for it. If it makes you uncomfortable, don't eat.

----------


## Wingman1

Austin,, I Just ordered everything but I have a few questions
I was 230+lbs fat a year and a half ago, im now at 190 around 19-20%BF 
my questions are
I work out at 7pm weekdays and early am weekends, so what time should I take the stack, I don't want to stay up all night buying green frying pans and ninja blenders, 

second question I take 1MR or Jackd pre workout and sip on modern BCAAs during workout, can I still take these with the stack or should I stop them??

my goal is to be around 13% bf or less not worried about weight cause with weight training weigh isn't an issue more concerned about body fat

----------


## austinite

> Austin,, I Just ordered everything but I have a few questions
> I was 230+lbs fat a year and a half ago, im now at 190 around 19-20%BF 
> my questions are
> I work out at 7pm weekdays and early am weekends, so what time should I take the stack, I don't want to stay up all night buying green frying pans and ninja blenders, 
> 
> second question I take 1MR or Jackd pre workout and sip on modern BCAAs during workout, can I still take these with the stack or should I stop them??
> 
> my goal is to be around 13% bf or less not worried about weight cause with weight training weigh isn't an issue more concerned about body fat


Synephrine at least, should be taken pre workout. the rest doesnt matter. Just stay consistent with timing.

Jackd and whatever else is not part of my stack.. Please read the massive words in red in the beginning of the original post. Please do not review the stack in this thread if you are not following my protocol. 

Best of luck to you.

----------


## Wingman1

trust me I did read your post,, and I plan to follow it exactly as you stated it, 
so if I work out at 7 lets say I take the Syn. at 5 or 5:30 it should be out of my system by 11:30 when I go to sleep. or worst case scenario melatonin ok to help with sleep?

----------


## austinite

> trust me I did read your post,, and I plan to follow it exactly as you stated it, 
> so if I work out at 7 lets say I take the Syn. at 5 or 5:30 it should be out of my system by 11:30 when I go to sleep. or worst case scenario melatonin ok to help with sleep?


Yeah that sounds about right. Of course, everyone is different, so I suggest you try it out when you're not working the following day, that way if it keep you up, you're not late for work  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

my sugar (carb) cravings are the most intense after 60 min of spin. i am so depleted of something??? and hunting down every carb (bread, rice crackers, sugar...it doesn't matter) i can within an hour of the workout. Seems i can't be satiated JUST IN THIS SITUATION - often at the detriment to an entire day of eating clean and the intense cardio session  :Frown: 

i may actually hit my goal if i could get this ONE MAJOR issue under control. 

In this situation, would you recommend a different timing for stack or splitting stack. (When do I take this stack and how often? 
Because Synephrine works very quickly, I recommend that you take everything pre-workout. Once a day is all you need.)

----------


## austinite

> my sugar (carb) cravings are the most intense after 60 min of spin. i am so depleted of something??? and hunting down every carb (bread, rice crackers, sugar...it doesn't matter) i can within an hour of the workout. Seems i can't be satiated JUST IN THIS SITUATION - often at the detriment to an entire day of eating clean and the intense cardio session 
> 
> i may actually hit my goal if i could get this ONE MAJOR issue under control. 
> 
> In this situation, would you recommend a different timing for stack or splitting stack. (When do I take this stack and how often? 
> Because Synephrine works very quickly, I recommend that you take everything pre-workout. Once a day is all you need.)


 :Smilie: 

Synephrine at least, should be taken pre workout. the rest doesnt matter. Just stay consistent with timing.

Doses are taken daily for 30 days, then you take a week off from everything. Cycle as often as you'd like.

----------


## t-dogg

> Synephrine at least, should be taken pre workout. the rest doesnt matter. Just stay consistent with timing. Doses are taken daily for 30 days, then you take a week off from everything. Cycle as often as you'd like.




I'm thinking of upping this dose. I've read some take 50mgs at once and others 10-20mgs three times a day. Have you play around with this?

----------


## austinite

> I'm thinking of upping this dose. I've read some take 50mgs at once and others 10-20mgs three times a day. Have you play around with this?


Yes. Not recommended. Not the stack.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

shopping....on amazon  :Smilie:

----------


## t-dogg

> shopping....on amazon




Should be about 44$ shipped

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Should be about 44$ shipped


Accurate since I just got mine! Way cheaper and safer than the eca stack...glad I found this thread

----------


## t-dogg

> Accurate since I just got mine! Way cheaper and safer than the eca stack...glad I found this thread




Yup. I'll be cycling it for awhile, or until austinie gives me something new to play with.

----------


## austinite

> Yup. I'll be cycling it for awhile, or until austinie gives me something new to play with.


That's what she said..

----------


## Nathaniel1982

Awesome thread as always austinite. Ordered everything from amazon, just waiting. In your opinion would you take this stack along side of Alphamine (different core ingredients) or as a replacement for Alphamine?

----------


## austinite

> Awesome thread as always austinite. Ordered everything from amazon, just waiting. In your opinion would you take this stack along side of Alphamine (different core ingredients) or as a replacement for Alphamine?


Great. 

Please read the paragraph in the beginning of the original post. It's in large red letters.

----------


## Docd187123

> I don't want to derail the thread. But you'd actually burn more calories per hour post resistance training. It's all about that steady HR, post resistance you'd be at a higher HR to begin with. 
> 
> Food in stomach means nothing. If eating food with help you run longer, go for it. If it makes you uncomfortable, don't eat.


Not to derail it further:




> Thermogenic advantage of fed-state training
> An interesting topic Schoenfeld discussed is the increased thermic effect of exercise that occurs when done in the fed state. Illustrating this, Lee et al observed greater excess post-exercise oxygen consumption (EPOC) in both high- and low-intensity exercise after consuming a glucose-milk beverage than doing the bouts fasted.11 While this sounds exciting, the actual thermic advantage is minor. The milk beverage treatment’s EPOC during the 2-hour postexercise recovery period after the high-intensity bout was 211.5 ml O2/kg, while that of the fasted high-intensity treatment was 154.8 ml O2/kg, a difference of 56.7 ml O2/kg. Given an average-sized 80 kg person, this comes out to 4536 ml O2/kg. Now stick with me here... Converting this to liters makes it 4.536 L. The kicker is that 1L of O2 is the equivalent of 5 kcal, so the thermic advantage of the fed training in the high-intensity treatment amounted to roughly 23 kcal burned in the 2-hour recovery period, or 11.5 kcal/hour. In the hypothetical event of this effect lingering in a linear fashion for the next 10 hours, that’s only an extra 115 kcal burned. Could this accumulate over time in the dieter’s favor? Possibly. However, the bigger picture is covered in a review by LaForgia et al,12 whose conclusions about EPOC imply a general lack of impact: “...studies incorporating exercise stimuli resulting in prolonged EPOC durations have identified that the EPOC comprises only 6-15% of the net total oxygen cost of the exercise. [...] the earlier research optimism regarding an important role for the EPOC in weight loss is generally unfounded.”


The most important thing about cardio is that it's done consistently. Whether early fasted or at night so long as you do it regularly. Lyle thinks that fasted may benefit with fat mobilization the leaner you become but again, differences aren't going to be that significant.

----------


## Nathaniel1982

> Great. 
> 
> Please read the paragraph in the beginning of the original post. It's in large red letters.


I'm not asking if I can add anything to the stack :/

----------


## austinite

> Not to derail it further:
> 
> 
> 
> The most important thing about cardio is that it's done consistently. Whether early fasted or at night so long as you do it regularly. Lyle thinks that fasted may benefit with fat mobilization the leaner you become but again, differences aren't going to be that significant.


Good post Docd. I agree. Like Nike says... Just do it!

----------


## austinite

> I'm not asking if I can add anything to the stack :/


Alphamine is not part of my stack. With its presence, it would not be my stack. My stack is intended to be safe and effective using the doses that I indicate. Doses which took me a very long time to come up with and saved everyone hundreds upon hundreds of research hours. 

My stack is EGCG, Chromium and synephrine only. 

I really and truly appreciate your understanding.

----------


## Brett N

> Any one else laugh when they got their 10mg synephrine scoop!!! 
> 
> How much water are you guys mixing it with or are you taking it straight up?


I don't mix my synephrine - I put it in a folded sticky note and pour it on my tongue. (a little tap on paper gets 100% of it) Then I wash it down with about 6 oz of water. The amount of synephrine is so small, I was afraid I would get inaccurate measurements mixing it with water, like some sticking to the glass or not pouring out.

----------


## Nathaniel1982

ok, thanks anyway. I'll try it and give feedback.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> ok, thanks anyway. I'll try it and give feedback.


Create your own thread for that dood. This thread is for this stack ONLY! 

I got your back austinite  :Wink:

----------


## Nathaniel1982

Oops. double post

----------


## austinite

> Create your own thread for that dood. This thread is for this stack ONLY! 
> 
> I got your back austinite





> ok, thanks anyway. I'll try it and give feedback.


lol. Thanks GL. 

Yes, folks, anything that involves other products would need to be reviewed elsewhere, not in this thread. Hate to have to go through and delete posts, so far the thread is full of great reviews.

----------


## pjbandit

Hi - Sorry if this was asked already:

Does this stack also act as an appetite suppressant? If not, can I add an appetite suppressant?

Ok to take with other daily vitamins, etc...?

Thanks

----------


## austinite

> Hi - Sorry if this was asked already:
> 
> Does this stack also act as an appetite suppressant? If not, can I add an appetite suppressant?
> 
> Ok to take with other daily vitamins, etc...?
> 
> Thanks


It should only suppress your appetite for sweets. If you add anything to my stack it would not be my stack. This stack is intended to be safe and effective using ONLY the 3 compounds I mentioned. Adding to the stack is modifying the stack. If you do so, please do not review the your progress in this thread. 

Vitamins are fine.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Should be about 44$ shipped


The microscoops put me over just a smidgen.  :Big Grin: 




> Accurate since I just got mine! Way cheaper and safer than the eca stack...glad I found this thread


x2!

----------


## starscream

> ______ is not part of my stack. With its presence, it would not be my stack. My stack is intended to be safe and effective using the doses that I indicate. Doses which took me a very long time to come up with and saved everyone hundreds upon hundreds of research hours.
> 
> My stack is EGCG, Chromium and synephrine only.
> 
> I really and truly appreciate your understanding.


You should just make this your signature austinite... Haha

----------


## austinite

> You should just make this your signature austinite... Haha


No kidding. I cant make the statement any larger on the original post yet folks still ask the same damn question.

----------


## t-dogg

> No kidding. I cant make the statement any larger on the original post yet folks still ask the same damn question.




So I can't add pop tarts to the stack. Damn...  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

:Smilie:  Add whatever you want. Just not any type of stimulant or pre-workout or some sort of thermo you bought at the store. Vitamins and minerals are fine.

----------


## starscream

I admit I am guilty of asking once in the past.. you go out of your way to help everyone! Big props!

----------


## pjbandit

If someone had moderately high blood pressure, are you 100% against someone taking this stack? 

I take Hawthorne berry extract and has helped lower blood pressure. 

Would you recommend something else for blood pressure while on this. 

Not looking to change the stack, just want to know if there is a safe way to keep BP in check while doing this. 

Thanks.

----------


## austinite

> If someone had moderately high blood pressure, are you 100% against someone taking this stack? 
> 
> I take Hawthorne berry extract and has helped lower blood pressure. 
> 
> Would you recommend something else for blood pressure while on this. 
> 
> Not looking to change the stack, just want to know if there is a safe way to keep BP in check while doing this. 
> 
> Thanks.


I would consult a doctor. I use Cialis and Benicar daily in the moorning for blood pressure and have no issues.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Add whatever you want. Just not any type of stimulant or pre-workout or some sort of thermo you bought at the store. Vitamins and minerals are fine.


bcaa and creatine are ok to add with the pop tart  :Smilie:

----------


## t-dogg

> bcaa and creatine are ok to add with the pop tart



Can i get a "amen for the pop tart" lolol

----------


## Anonymous-polack

Would really like to see some results of the stacks

----------


## Anonymous-polack

I think i will try it any site to buy thoses supplements recommended ???

----------


## t-dogg

> Would really like to see some results of the stacks



Lol basically look at my current picture. That was a shot of me on test/anavar . I'm currently about 1% higher in body fat. 


I've used this stack as a test, it passed. For the money, it's great and safe. This is the leanest I've been off cycle.

----------


## BigPimpin76

I finally got my order in!! Yeah!! On the road to shrink them fat cells!!
My question is of I can take synephrine in the afternoon! Or is it best advisable to take in the morning?
Thanks in advance

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## austinite

> I finally got my order in!! Yeah!! On the road to shrink them fat cells!! My question is of I can take synephrine in the afternoon! Or is it best advisable to take in the morning? Thanks in advance Sent from my iPhone using Forum


yes! Good job man! You can take anytime pre workout!

----------


## BigPimpin76

> yes! Good job man! You can take anytime pre workout!


Lets say I take it 5:00 pm will this not affect my sleep or anything like that?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

If I keep this protocol when can I see results?
I have been dieting hard this past month or so and its sooo hard to notice any significance in weight loss!
Hopefully these bad boys will help me get down to single digits. Heck man I want to see some abs. My whole body is lean , its just that stubborn belly fat that sucks!! 
How many pounds can be lost in a week?
Thanks again in advance!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## austinite

> If I keep this protocol when can I see results?
> I have been dieting hard this past month or so and its sooo hard to notice any significance in weight loss!
> Hopefully these bad boys will help me get down to single digits. Heck man I want to see some abs. My whole body is lean , its just that stubborn belly fat that sucks!! 
> How many pounds can be lost in a week?
> Thanks again in advance!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


All your questions are answered in the thread  :Smilie: 

Try it once to see if you can sleep. It must be taken pre workout (synephrine at least). Your workout timing is up to you, not me. 

You should see good results ONLY if you follow my protocol exactly. 

Pounds lost depends on yourself, everyone is different. Read the reviews in this thread and take note.

----------


## bass

Austinite, i started about 10 days ago taking 2-3 little scoops, much simpler than using a scale. simply put the powder in my mouth and drink water, then take the rest of the supplements. once or twice i did 4 scoops and got a major headache, but been doing two scoops twice a day and fine with it. anyway, I've noticed some fat lose and tightening of the skin, no weight loss just firming. also noticed better energy during the day, in other words i don't feel sleepy while working on the computer. so far so good. i'll keep you posted.

----------


## austinite

> Austinite, i started about 10 days ago taking 2-3 little scoops, much simpler than using a scale. simply put the powder in my mouth and drink water, then take the rest of the supplements. once or twice i did 4 scoops and got a major headache, but been doing two scoops twice a day and fine with it. anyway, I've noticed some fat lose and tightening of the skin, no weight loss just firming. also noticed better energy during the day, in other words i don't feel sleepy while working on the computer. so far so good. i'll keep you posted.


That's great bass. Synephrine can certainly have an effect on energy for some. Glad you found the right dose! Keep it up and the cells will shrink!

----------


## bass

funny thing is I have PVC's and my heart hasn't misfired once, but one cup of coffee and it allover the place. I am liking this stack, well constructed, thanks to you!

----------


## profboy

Hey Austin, 

I've struggling to push myself to the limit during my workouts for a while now and hoped synephrine would help out but as you said, your stack really is a silent stack.

I'm not really into the whole pre-workout marketing ploy that is around so I wanted to start taking either DMAA or ephedrine pre-workout.

However, I am not so sure that taking synephrine and either ephedrine or DMAA together pre-workout would be such a good idea

So would it be ok to take your stack in the morning instead of preworkout so I can incorporate one of these other stims?

Or would it really not be safe to be taking so many cns stimulants during the day?

----------


## johnnymctrance

Hi Austin, 

May I ask you a question regarding your protocol?

You mentioned that in 30days, you managed to drop 5.6lb of FAT... While eating at maintenance!(or what would of been without the stack)

That would mean a loss of 1.4lb of FAT per week yes??

And 1.4lb of fat equals approx 4900kcal in every 7day period yes??

4900/7 = 700kcal deficit per day

Are you saying that this stack is capable of producing a 700kcal deficit without any other help from dieting/excerising?

Im not trying to be smart, im mearly just raising a point!

looking forward to your reply!

----------


## Negative Knight

Where do you buy synephrine? Never even heard of it. EDIT: oh Amazon, not quite OTC :/

----------


## austinite

> Hi Austin, May I ask you a question regarding your protocol? You mentioned that in 30days, you managed to drop 5.6lb of FAT... While eating at maintenance!(or what would of been without the stack) That would mean a loss of 1.4lb of FAT per week yes?? And 1.4lb of fat equals approx 4900kcal in every 7day period yes?? 4900/7 = 700kcal deficit per day Are you saying that this stack is capable of producing a 700kcal deficit without any other help from dieting/excerising? Im not trying to be smart, im mearly just raising a point! looking forward to your reply!


No. That's not what I'm saying. What I said is that I lost that much fat in 30 days. However you want to translate that it doesn't matter. What matters is the stack works. That doesn't mean you can break it down to some sort of generalized Caloric deficit and make some generalized application to everyone. Your metabolism will not be the same as me. 

That being said, what you need to take away from this stack, is that it works. How well it works is individualistic. So try it to see how well it works for you. And yes, this stack increases your TDEE without the extra work. 

Hope that answers your question.

----------


## austinite

> Hey Austin, I've struggling to push myself to the limit during my workouts for a while now and hoped synephrine would help out but as you said, your stack really is a silent stack. I'm not really into the whole pre-workout marketing ploy that is around so I wanted to start taking either DMAA or ephedrine pre-workout. However, I am not so sure that taking synephrine and either ephedrine or DMAA together pre-workout would be such a good idea So would it be ok to take your stack in the morning instead of preworkout so I can incorporate one of these other stims? Or would it really not be safe to be taking so many cns stimulants during the day?


You cannot take anything with the stack. It would not be my stack. Synephrine MUST be taken pre workout.

----------


## t-dogg

Without comparing to gear, it's the best fat burner I've used to date. Way better then clen . Better then gw501516.

----------


## austinite

> funny thing is I have PVC's and my heart hasn't misfired once, but one cup of coffee and it allover the place. I am liking this stack, well constructed, thanks to you!





> Without comparing to gear, it's the best fat burner I've used to date. Way better then clen. Better then gw501516.


Go team Austinite!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Bass, my heartbeat is a mess, always been irregular. No issues so far here either!

----------


## profboy

> You cannot take anything with the stack. It would not be my stack. Synephrine MUST be taken pre workout.


Sorry if it came across as me asking to add something to your stack, what i was really trying to ask is would it be dangerous to take a preworkout drink such as ephedrine or DMAA at the same time i take synephrine

----------


## austinite

No big deal brother. But my stack requires synephrine pre workout.. So you absolutely would be modifying my stack. Not going to happen in this thread brother  :Wink: 

The entire purpose of this stack is to avoid and stay away from ANY and ALL stimulants. Especially ephedrine. 

Hope that makes sense  :Smilie:

----------


## bass

^^^ synephrine is like ephedrine but much safer to use, this was Austinites intent to begin with. if you want to use ephedrine forget this stack.

----------


## bass

beat me to it Austi!

----------


## austinite

*Original Post updated.*

----------


## profboy

> No big deal brother. But my stack requires synephrine pre workout.. So you absolutely would be modifying my stack. Not going to happen in this thread brother 
> 
> The entire purpose of this stack is to avoid and stay away from ANY and ALL stimulants. Especially ephedrine. 
> 
> Hope that makes sense





> ^^^ synephrine is like ephedrine but much safer to use, this was Austinites intent to begin with. if you want to use ephedrine forget this stack.



ok, thanks guys

Again, sorry if that offended you in any way

----------


## austinite

> ok, thanks guys
> 
> Again, sorry if that offended you in any way


No offense taken man! You know I'm happy to see you here on these forums. That other forum turned into a madhouse!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## profboy

> No offense man! You know I'm happy to see you here on these forums. That other forum turned into a madhouse!


haha I hear that!  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

lmao, I meant to say "no offense *taken*". Anyway........... back to fat shrinking!!!!!!

----------


## blsizzler

> I don't mix my synephrine - I put it in a folded sticky note and pour it on my tongue. (a little tap on paper gets 100% of it) Then I wash it down with about 6 oz of water. The amount of synephrine is so small, I was afraid I would get inaccurate measurements mixing it with water, like some sticking to the glass or not pouring out.


That's awesome exactly what I will do. Thanks

----------


## bass

> That's awesome exactly what I will do. Thanks


I simply drop two scoops in my mouth then wash it down with water.

----------


## austinite

I snort it with a $2 bill. Makes me feel so alive!

----------


## >Good Luck<

> I snort it with a $2 bill. Makes me feel so alive!


I've been waiting for this comment since I got my synephrine in the mail LoL the scooper seems so crackheadish

----------


## bass

> I snort it with a $2 bill. Makes me feel so alive!


please refer to the original post and don't try to change the protocol  :Smilie: 

seriously not sure if this makes a difference but I put the powder under my tongue and let it sit there for awhile then wash it down with water. any comments on this Austinite? curious if you have any information taking it under the tongue since it absorbs faster and right into the blood stream instead of through the liver.

----------


## t-dogg

> please refer to the original post and don't try to change the protocol  seriously not sure if this makes a difference but I put the powder under my tongue and let it sit there for awhile then wash it down with water. any comments on this Austinite? curious if you have any information taking it under the tongue since it absorbs faster and right into the blood stream instead of through the liver.



Haven't tried it that way. I always put it in water and drank it with all the other supplements.

----------


## bass

^^^ well the dose is so darn small transferring it from the scoop to a container then to your mouth may leave allot of it behind, so I though what the heck, just drop it directly in my mouth and get it over with.

I took four scoops today and just have a slight headache, this is my 3rd time taking 4 scoops and all three times got a headache. this confirms my limit which is 3 scoops.

----------


## Wingman1

got the synephrine in just waiting on the rest.
also ordered one of those hand held body fat testers, I know theyre not accurate but I can at least see if theres improvement,,, 

stupid me didn't realize the syn. came with a scoop and ordered some, they sent me like 10 or so now I have enough scoops to make chop sticks out of,,

----------


## austinite

> got the synephrine in just waiting on the rest.
> also ordered one of those hand held body fat testers, I know theyre not accurate but I can at least see if theres improvement,,, 
> 
> stupid me didn't realize the syn. came with a scoop and ordered some, they sent me like 10 or so now I have enough scoops to make chop sticks out of,,


lol. Prefill scoops maye?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Good luck wingman!

----------


## bass

> got the synephrine in just waiting on the rest.
> also ordered one of those hand held body fat testers, I know theyre not accurate but I can at least see if theres improvement,,, 
> 
> stupid me didn't realize the syn. came with a scoop and ordered some, they sent me like 10 or so now I have enough scoops to make chop sticks out of,,


yea me too, I bought the scale which is really accurate but its too much work, so I just use the scoop.

----------


## austinite

> yea me too, I bought the scale which is really accurate but its too much work, so I just use the scoop.


lol bass! You only have to use the scale once  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bass

^^^ really! how?

----------


## austinite

> ^^^ really! how?


Measure a scoop flat. 

A flat scoop after that will always be the same weight.

----------


## bass

I see, so you're saying use the scale to see what one scoop is. okay makes sense.

----------


## austinite

Yes sir! that's what I do now.

----------


## BigPimpin76

I have a question? Will this stack shrink stubborn abdominal fat?
Thanks in advance

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## austinite

> I have a question? Will this stack shrink stubborn abdominal fat?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Fat shrinking cannot be localized. It will help reduce fat in all areas.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Fat shrinking cannot be localized. It will help reduce fat in all areas.


Not even if I churn the exact ingredients of your stack in to a paste and rub it all over my midsection? ?

----------


## austinite

> Not even if I churn the exact ingredients of your stack in to a paste and rub it all over my midsection? ?


haha. Maybe while administering liposuction!

----------


## BigPimpin76

> All your questions are answered in the thread  Try it once to see if you can sleep. It must be taken pre workout (synephrine at least). Your workout timing is up to you, not me. You should see good results ONLY if you follow my protocol exactly. Pounds lost depends on yourself, everyone is different. Read the reviews in this thread and take note.


What if I dont work out on that given day?
Can I take it in the morning?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## austinite

^ Take the same time daily.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> ^ Take the same time daily.


Ok!! I will do so!! I will keep you posted in regards to my progress!!
Hooe this works

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Nij

How does this compare to an ECA stack? I currently consume around 1800 calories a day, and I'm at around 15% b.f.

----------


## austinite

> How does this compare to an ECA stack? I currently consume around 1800 calories a day, and I'm at around 15% b.f.


Sorry Nij, I dont do comparisons.

----------


## MakaveliUK

GOt all my things delivered today (ordered months ago, dont ask)

I'm gonna start taking tomorrow, just one question. I do Intermittent Fasting, so would taking this first thing when I wake up be classed as breaking my fast? I'm pretty sure none of it contains kcals so I wouldn't imagine so...

----------


## BigPimpin76

I am sweating balls on this protocol!
Anyone reported sweating while on Synephrine etc??

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## austinite

> GOt all my things delivered today (ordered months ago, dont ask) I'm gonna start taking tomorrow, just one question. I do Intermittent Fasting, so would taking this first thing when I wake up be classed as breaking my fast? I'm pretty sure none of it contains kcals so I wouldn't imagine so...


well yes. It you consume anything whatsoever it's breaking a fast. Calories are negligible however.

----------


## austinite

> I am sweating balls on this protocol! Anyone reported sweating while on Synephrine etc?? Sent from my iPhone using Forum


not me.

----------


## johnnymctrance

Austinite... I have another question regarding this stack

Does your body build up resistance to synephrine or ecgc??

As in, should it be kept fore when you hit a plateau in your fat loss efforts?

Thanks!

----------


## johnnymctrance

The only thing im waiting on is the scoop, i had to order seperatly as i thought i would get one with the powder! i have all the products lol

----------


## austinite

> Austinite... I have another question regarding this stack Does your body build up resistance to synephrine or ecgc?? As in, should it be kept fore when you hit a plateau in your fat loss efforts? Thanks!


It's possible. But not it you follow the protocol exactly. You don't have to save it. If you need the edge, go for it.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> The only thing im waiting on is the scoop, i had to order seperatly as i thought i would get one with the powder! i have all the products lol


Perhaps your local marijuana paraphernalia store may have a digital scale with the double point decimal place...aka a rock scale lol

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Perhaps your local marijuana paraphernalia store may have a digital scale with the double point decimal place...aka a rock scale lol


Or your local Pusher- dealer may also have a few of them laying around

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## kapper

Quick question in this stack, i get urine tested for my job on a regular basis and i just wana clear my mind, would the stack (mainly the synephrine) come up positive on my urine test? Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Quick question in this stack, i get urine tested for my job on a regular basis and i just wana clear my mind, would the stack (mainly the synephrine) come up positive on my urine test? Thanks


Is synepherine and illegal substance even?

----------


## kapper

Illegal or not mate if i dnt declare ive had it on my testand something shows up then im jobless,We need to have anything we are taking cleared by supervisor, aspirin,panadol, cold n flu etc! Im only asking to be safe than sorry

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Illegal or not mate if i dnt declare ive had it on my testand something shows up then im jobless,We need to have anything we are taking cleared by supervisor, aspirin,panadol, cold n flu etc! Im only asking to be safe than sorry


Fair enough. Pretty tight job you got there. Not my cup of tea. I was acused of roids by my previous supervisor and I looked him square in the eye and said "what the f does it matter to you, old man" and we both started laughing. He replied "well if you are - you can work harder and longer" Nothing more came of it.

----------


## kapper

Yeh its just there way of making it simple, if ur taking something declare it and not the day ur being tested! Haha plenty of steriods out here tho but they dnt test for that

----------


## austinite

Synephrine will not affect any kind of testing. It's legal, safe and nobody will ever test for it, ever.

----------


## kapper

> Synephrine will not affect any kind of testing. It's legal, safe and nobody will ever test for it, ever.


Thanks austinite. I didnt think there would be an issue just wanted to clarify

----------


## BigPimpin76

How long does it take for this stack to kick in?

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## austinite

1 week.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> 1 week.


^^^this! My wife is down 4lbs already!!! And she's hardly eating carbs which is weird to see since she is a total carbivore

----------


## austinite

> ^^^this! My wife is down 4lbs already!!! And she's hardly eating carbs which is weird to see since she is a total carbivore


Congrats to her. Give her a high 5 for me. Good job!

----------


## BigPimpin76

> 1 week.


 Ok cool! Hey, the girl in your avatar..... Does she do Crossfit? Think I have seen her in a few CF competitions pics ... Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## austinite

> Ok cool! Hey, the girl in your avatar..... Does she do Crossfit? Think I have seen her here and there at competitions...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum


Sometimes. She mostly just lifts heavy things and puts them down.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> ^^^this! My wife is down 4lbs already!!! And she's hardly eating carbs which is weird to see since she is a total carbivore


Damn... In a week she lost 4lbs? So the stack does its work shrinking fat cells.....
Seriously in a week?

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## austinite

> Damn... In a week she lost 4lbs? *So the stack does its work* shrinking fat cells.....
> Seriously in a week?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum


lol.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Sometimes. She mostly just lifts heavy things and puts them down.


Hmm ok.... Then she is a Crossffiter ..

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

> lol.


Hahahha my bad.... My stack!

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Hahahha my bad.... My stack! Sent from my iPad using Forum


I am going to bed man.... Its been a long day... Lol

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## austinite

Me too, soon. Good night! Don't let the synephrine bite!

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Me too, soon. Good night! Don't let the synephrine bite!


Nite buddy! Synerphobia all way baby!

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## Hrgaland

> The only thing im waiting on is the scoop, i had to order seperatly as i thought i would get one with the powder! i have all the products lol


Where did you ordered scoop only? I need it also .

----------


## austinite

I'm sure you can find it cheaper, but this is the scoop (10mg er scoop)

Amazon.com: (5 Scoops) Micro Milligram Scoops 12 - 15 Milligrams Anti Static Polypropylene: Health & Personal Care

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Ready to start! Any recommendation on taking this and only this stack (  :Chairshot:  ) on none workout days? When do you?  :Big Grin:

----------


## austinite

> Ready to start! Any recommendation on taking this and only this stack (  ) on none workout days? When do you?


Sweet. Take it the same time everyday. Training or not.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I mostly train in evening...but sometimes in the morning. Would you recommend 4pm and 8 am the next morning???? Or don't worry about it...I know - so high maintenance. LOL



> Sweet. Take it the same time everyday. Training or not.

----------


## austinite

Synephrine specifically must be taken pre workout. Doses should always be consistent daily. I wish I could help with unpredictable workout schedules, but not much I can do about that  :Smilie: .

----------


## GirlyGymRat

to be (split the stack) or not to be (split the stack), that is the question????  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Wingman1

Got everything in started this on Wednesday 
Also got my Omron fat tracker in (I know they're not accurate but good enough to show progress)

5'11"
196.2 pounds
18.7% fat

I'll do a weekly post 

(Then again magic pills in two weeks I'll look like the girl in Austinite's avatar pic)
LOL 
That was my attempt at mocking the general public, because since I lost 40 or so pounds in last year and a half do many people have asked me what and how did u do it. As soon as I tell them I eat right and exercise they right away move on to another topic

----------


## Docd187123

> Got everything in started this on Wednesday 
> Also got my Omron fat tracker in (I know they're not accurate but good enough to show progress)
> 
> 5'11"
> 196.2 pounds
> 18.7% fat
> 
> I'll do a weekly post 
> 
> ...


Good luck on your progress! Based on the glowing reviews and amount of time spent researching things for this stack, I'm sure you're going to end up loving it.

----------


## tarmyg

Been on and off this protocol two times now and trying to narrow down which compound is causing my insomnia. Anyone have a clue or do I need to test them individually to find out?

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## austinite

> Been on and off this protocol two times now and trying to narrow down which compound is causing my insomnia. Anyone have a clue or do I need to test them individually to find out? Thanks ~T "I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here" Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs


If you're only taking the stack and nothing else, it could be the synephrine. But only if you take it about 4 hours from sleep time. Otherwise it should not cause issues. The other compounds will not cause this.

----------


## BigPimpin76

As of tomorrow, I am going to complete my first week on this fat shrinking journey!!
Obviously I am starting this synephrine cycle but what I have noticed are my side upper abs ! They feel somehow tighter!
I will keep posting progress

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## tarmyg

> If you're only taking the stack and nothing else, it could be the synephrine. But only if you take it about 4 hours from sleep time. Otherwise it should not cause issues. The other compounds will not cause this.


Hmm, not any of them in that case as I always take this first thing in the morning. Perhaps just stress of deciding which continent we shall live on. Ohh well. Thanks austinite!

----------


## Mongo1

Thanks for the info on this stack. Today was day one.

----------


## BigPimpin76

Just dont get it man. Got on the scale thinking that I may had some progress .
Thought my weight on the digital scale might have gone down due to one week on this stack!
Quite the contrary! About 3 days ago scale read 200 pounds. Weighed myself again today 206 pounds.
A week ago I was weighing 195. 
Dont know if the scale lies or what? 
What do you guys think?

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## austinite

Scales are not accurate. But it's not impossible that you gained weight. Could be eating too much.

If diet has not changed at all, it is impossible for the stack to "Add" weight. Absolutely impossible.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Scales are not accurate. But it's not impossible that you gained weight. Could be eating too much. If diet has not changed at all, it is impossible for the stack to "Add" weight. Absolutely impossible.


I know! Could it be I gained lean mass? What I am going to do is get rid of that chinese brand digital scale!
Cant be possible I have gained so much weight in such little time!
I have been on point with this stack! My diet has been ok! Hitting around 1800 cals a day.
I admit that my diet this weekend has been a bit bad, but not to the point of gaining so much weight!
My wife says I look a lot leaner. Also, my clothes seem much looser.

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## austinite

Could be. But not 6 lean lbs in a week. Not possible either. Just try another scale.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Could be. But not 6 lean lbs in a week. Not possible either. Just try another scale.


I am going to judge by the mirror ! [email protected] that scale!
Hitting the diet this week and Crossfit! I will keep posted this week. Hope to give good news

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## austinite

> I am going to judge by the mirror ! [email protected] that scale!
> Hitting the diet this week and Crossfit! I will keep posted this week. Hope to give good news
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum


Love that attitude! That's the way to go!

Keep it up, Pimpin.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Love that attitude! That's the way to go! Keep it up, Pimpin.


Thanks Bro!
Its been only 1 week! I guess everyone reacts diffrent! This week the sinephrine will kick much better!
I just have to be patient!
Thanks for introducing all of us to this interesting stack!

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## bass

Austinite, is it safe to assume its okay to take sinephrine at higher does as long as it can be tolerated?! and will it be more effective with higher does?

----------


## austinite

> Austinite, is it safe to assume its okay to take sinephrine at higher does as long as it can be tolerated?! and will it be more effective with higher does?


Could be for some. I just got side effects from higher doses. But there will be no added synergetic effects alongside the other two compounds.

----------


## bass

thanks for the prompt response Austi! for some reason I am tolerating higher doses better, but I guess that's expected. so if I double the doses on all compounds do you think it will be twice as effective? assuming it can be tolerated.

----------


## austinite

> thanks for the prompt response Austi! for some reason I am tolerating higher doses better, but I guess that's expected. so if I double the doses on all compounds do you think it will be twice as effective? assuming it can be tolerated.


No. There's only so much chromium stores you can retain. Beyond that, it's a waste. That's why the doses are designed for a 30 day span to maximize results (safely). And the week off would deplete stores and get you cranking again. Also, Synephrine is set for 30 days because it's 14 days prior to headaches developing.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Could be water, dehydrated during initial weigh in; now not. Are you having frequent bow movements, eating enuff fiber???? My scale fluctuates but not that much!




> I know! Could it be I gained lean mass? What I am going to do is get rid of that chinese brand digital scale!
> Cant be possible I have gained so much weight in such little time!
> I have been on point with this stack! My diet has been ok! Hitting around 1800 cals a day.
> I admit that my diet this weekend has been a bit bad, but not to the point of gaining so much weight!
> My wife says I look a lot leaner. Also, my clothes seem much looser.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just dont get it man. Got on the scale thinking that I may had some progress .
> Thought my weight on the digital scale might have gone down due to one week on this stack!
> Quite the contrary! About 3 days ago scale read 200 pounds. Weighed myself again today 206 pounds.
> A week ago I was weighing 195. 
> Dont know if the scale lies or what? 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum


my water weight can fluctuate about 7 pounds in one day. could be just water and maybe get some weights and place on your scale to see if it is accurate. just grab a 25lb plate or something that you know the weight of.

----------


## austinite

^ Very true. That's why morning weigh ins are vital. That's your leanest. That's when most photoshoots are scheduled for. We exhale and persperate pound after pound while we sleep.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> No. There's only so much chromium stores you can retain. Beyond that, it's a waste. That's why the doses are designed for a 30 day span to maximize results (safely). And the week off would deplete stores and get you cranking *again. Also, Synephrine is set for 30 days because it's 14 days prior to headaches developing*.


so you experienced headaches on day 44? am I understanding this correctly? 

I took my first dosage on empty stomach. I had been "conserving" carbs all day, did a cycling class and ate very little and mostly protein in anticipation of carb loading in the evening...Halloween party  :Smilie:  after 30 minutes, experienced waviness in the eyes, couldn't focus on a spot - spot kept moving. I have had this a few times in the past and know its blood sugar way toooo low. I ate something and in about 10 minutes felt better. 

Anybody experience something similar on carb cycling/low carb days?

----------


## austinite

> *so you experienced headaches on day 44? am I understanding this correctly?*  
> 
> I took my first dosage on empty stomach. I had been "conserving" carbs all day, did a cycling class and ate very little and mostly protein in anticipation of carb loading in the evening...Halloween party  after 30 minutes, experienced waviness in the eyes, couldn't focus on a spot - spot kept moving. I have had this a few times in the past and know its blood sugar way toooo low. I ate something and in about 10 minutes felt better. 
> 
> Anybody experience something similar on carb cycling/low carb days?


That is exactly correct. And increasing my protocol dose would only accelerate the process.

----------


## t-dogg

Today ends my 30day run. My impressed, which means a lot. I'm never impressed. Then 7days off and I'm back at it.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Today ends my 30day run. My impressed, which means a lot. I'm never impressed. Then 7days off and I'm back at it.


I like hearing this!!!

----------


## t-dogg

> I like hearing this!!!



The fact I don't look much off my avatar picture is great. Next cycle should be really interesting.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Observation . First time I worked out since starting the stack and I noticed more sweating during cardio  :Wink: . Anyone else???

----------


## t-dogg

> Observation . First time I worked out since starting the stack and I noticed more sweating during cardio . Anyone else???



Correct. Carry on with your bad self  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## austinite

Love this thread. Everyone gets a compliment! Wish Brazensol would come back though  :Frown:

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Love this thread. Everyone gets a compliment! Wish Brazensol would come back though


Whoa aust, hot new av... lemme guess..its your sister?

----------


## austinite

> Whoa aust, hot new av... lemme guess..its your sister?


No. Still my Mom. from 2004.

----------


## Wingman1

Started last week taking pills in am with breakfast and the syn. Around 6pm before I go to gym at 7. 
5'11"
196.2 pounds
18.7% fat

Today's readings 
197.2 pounds
18.4% fat 

I know the Omron fat measurer isn't accurate so I'll just say fat is the same, 
My bench, curl, etc had gone up not sure if it has anything to do with this stack or if it was just time for them to go up

On a side note I felt no cramps or any other side effects. Expect for constipation(wonder if that's where the pound I gained is). Guess ill up the fiber during this next week,,

Ok here is the start if week two :-)

----------


## BigPimpin76

> my water weight can fluctuate about 7 pounds in one day. could be just water and maybe get some weights and place on your scale to see if it is accurate. just grab a 25lb plate or something that you know the weight of.


As of now I returned to my weight!
I am assuming it was water weight as you mentioned! 
Im going to measure once a week and let the mirror judge me!

Thanks for your input

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Today ends my 30day run. My impressed, which means a lot. I'm never impressed. Then 7days off and I'm back at it.


How many lbs did you shrink in the month of this protocol?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

Is it ok to have breakfast 15-30 mins after taking Sinephrine ?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Observation . First time I worked out since starting the stack and I noticed more sweating during cardio . Anyone else???


I noticed more sweating after cardio and during the day!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

Im feeling a bit Light headed... Is this side effect in which the synephrine is working?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## austinite

> Im feeling a bit Light headed... Is this side effect in which the synephrine is working? Sent from my iPhone using Forum


no. Check your blood pressure. Man,... You sure are getting a ton of side effects. You're the only one. Are you sure you're not using anything else??

----------


## BigPimpin76

> no. Check your blood pressure. Man,... You sure are getting a ton of side effects. You're the only one. Are you sure you're not using anything else??


Nope not taking anything else!!
Maybe just a sign this stuff is kicking in!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## austinite

> Nope not taking anything else!! Maybe just a sign this stuff is kicking in! Sent from my iPhone using Forum


no not really. Cut back in your dose. You might be hypersensitive. You should not have any negative side effects whatsoever. That's the idea here.

----------


## BigPimpin76

I am taking 1 scoop of the synephrine!
Im going to ride it out!
If so should I only take a bit less than one scoop?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## austinite

> I am taking 1 scoop of the synephrine! Im going to ride it out! If so should I only take a bit less than one scoop? Sent from my iPhone using Forum


yes. I don't know what a scoop is. Need to weigh it. Of 20mg is too much, drop to 10.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> yes. I don't know what a scoop is. Need to weigh it. Of 20mg is too much, drop to 10.


I take 10 mg

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## austinite

Interesting. Something is not right. Do you take prescription drugs? Any blood pressure meds?

This should not happen at all. Something is very wrong. Dose problem, brand, I don't know.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Interesting. Something is not right. Do you take prescription drugs? Any blood pressure meds? This should not happen at all. Something is very wrong. Dose problem, brand, I don't know.


Liftmode Synefrine and Now Products!!
Its only been today.
It been really hot and humid around here in Central America etc 
No worries.. It was just a lil while the side effect subsided

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MajorPectorial

> Interesting. Something is not right. Do you take prescription drugs? Any blood pressure meds?
> 
> This should not happen at all. Something is very wrong. Dose problem, brand, I don't know.


Hey aust. Quick q. I'm on various meds some like the painkillers I'm weaning off after an il informed amount of years. List is

Two x types beta blockers (have s.v.t) 
Tramadol (painkillers)
Nuproxen/diclofenac (anti inflammatory due to shoulder probs. See injury thread)
Omeprazol (stop stomach ulcers from a-inf pills)
Mirtzapene apparently these help me sleep. I suffer trying to fall asleep. If I do sleep well. I wake up around 4-5 hours later. I can sometimes sleep again but feel like shit. Groggy. Etc. Just 5am is way too early.

My question is would this stack I.e my beta blockers cancel out the synephrine due to the fact they block ephidrine production In the body?

----------


## t-dogg

> Is it ok to have breakfast 15-30 mins after taking Sinephrine ? Sent from my iPhone using Forum



Yes it's ok. That's how I did it. Ill weight myself this week. I lost fat and gained muscle. Much leaner in the shoulders, mid section. Also increase shoulder and chest size.


Win win with this and my diet.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Yes it's ok. That's how I did it. Ill weight myself this week. I lost fat and gained muscle. Much leaner in the shoulders, mid section. Also increase shoulder and chest size. Win win with this and my diet.


Awesome Bro!

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## theRZA

All my supplements for the fat loss stack came in the mail today, to say I'm excited is an understatement.

Summary of my intake:

IF Protocol (feeding window from 1-9pm)
Usually train fasted (With 10g BCAAs and typical stim-heavy preworkout->will be REMOVING once I start)
Keto Diet
Currently Cutting
Taking this Met-RX Active multi-vitamin 
Taking NOW Ultra Omega 3 (Does not have Vitamin E)
Taking NAC 600mg EOD
Taking Zinc Magnesium Aspartate (before bed)
I usually have a few diet soda's throughout the week when I get a sweet tooth (Should subside with the chromium)
Usually have 2-3 cups of coffee throughout the day

I plan on taking the Synephrine 30-45 minutes pre-workout, but the rest of the vitamins, chromium, and ECGC are confusing me in terms of timing. I want to maximize absorption and I've been reading mixed things. Do you have any recommendations as to when I should take which vitamins at what times (including parts of your fat loss stack)?

----------


## austinite

> All my supplements for the fat loss stack came in the mail today, to say I'm excited is an understatement.
> 
> Summary of my intake:
> 
> IF Protocol (feeding window from 1-9pm)
> Usually train fasted (With 10g BCAAs and typical stim-heavy preworkout->will be REMOVING once I start)
> Keto Diet
> Currently Cutting
> Taking this Met-RX Active multi-vitamin 
> ...


Welcome, 

Blasphemy! No vitamin E in fish oils?  :Stick Out Tongue:  Get some E tocopherols. 

NAC, good call. 

Magnesium before bed, good call. 

Yes, chromium will rid you of that sweet tooth. 

Coffee is great, I drink 10 cups a day.

Chromium and eGCG timing is really not as important as synephrine. Frankly, you can take them all together if you wish. the only thing that matters is that syn is pre workout as you outlined. And just be consistent with timing daily, even on days off. 

Take multi in the morning (not a fan of multi's but doesnt hurt)

----------


## theRZA

Take Multi fasted?? (Since i dont break my fast until 1pm)

Is there a biochemical difference between taking L-Cysteine and NAC? I was reading that the only difference is that NAC is more stable due to the acetyl group allowing it to cross the BBB more easily. However, I noticed in your vitamin regimen, you take both...any reason for that?

Also, any reason (or literature you can guide me to) that uneases you about multi's?

----------


## austinite

lol, I remember you now. The Biochem major  :Smilie: 

Switch over the to other thread thread so we keep on the protocol topic here. 

Good to have you here.

----------


## Wingman1

Aust quick question I'm starting week two. I'm taking just this stack but I noticed that it's making me constipated. Diet has stayed the same. So is this one of the side effects?

----------


## austinite

> Aust quick question I'm starting week two. I'm taking just this stack but I noticed that it's making me constipated. Diet has stayed the same. So is this one of the side effects?


Nope. Probably just dehydrated.

----------


## Wingman1

I'll up the water intake I'm at about a 7-9 16ounxe bottles of water a day now. and add more fiber too

----------


## MajorPectorial

For Austinite. U may have missed my question. Just honest opinion is fine. Any changes I can make





> Hey aust. Quick q. I'm on various meds some like the painkillers I'm weaning off after an il informed amount of years. List is
> 
> Two x types beta blockers (have s.v.t)
> Tramadol (painkillers)
> Nuproxen/diclofenac (anti inflammatory due to shoulder probs. See injury thread)
> Omeprazol (stop stomach ulcers from a-inf pills)
> Mirtzapene apparently these help me sleep. I suffer trying to fall asleep. If I do sleep well. I wake up around 4-5 hours later. I can sometimes sleep again but feel like shit. Groggy. Etc. Just 5am is way too early.
> 
> My question is would this stack I.e my beta blockers cancel out the synephrine due to the fact they block ephidrine production In the body?

----------


## austinite

> For Austinite. U may have missed my question. Just honest opinion is fine. Any changes I can make


This stack does not focus on Betas. Synephrine, not ephedrine. Alphas, not betas.

----------


## Rida5d

Austinite , I m sure that this was asked in the thread, but I am so lazy to read the 29 pages searching for an answer to my question
I've reached to page 7 then surrendered  :Smilie: 
Is there any problems in taking any of the compounds in ur protocol with 1,3 dimethylamyl amine hcl??
That's in my pre work out, and I guess I'm supposed to take both, my pre workout, and ur stack at the same time before hitting the gym.
Thnx in advance .

----------


## MajorPectorial

> This stack does not focus on Betas. Synephrine, not ephedrine. Alphas, not betas.


Thanks aust. Glad to great it. ;-) great work again!

----------


## austinite

> Austinite , I m sure that this was asked in the thread, but I am so lazy to read the 29 pages searching for an answer to my question
> I've reached to page 7 then surrendered 
> Is there any problems in taking any of the compounds in ur protocol with 1,3 dimethylamyl amine hcl??
> That's in my pre work out, and I guess I'm supposed to take both, my pre workout, and ur stack at the same time before hitting the gym.
> Thnx in advance .


I've never tested that. Only testes the stack so I can only advise that you use only the stack.  :Smilie:

----------


## kelkel

> I've never tested that. Only *testes* the stack so I can only advise that you use only the stack.


Beavis and Butthead Testies 1,2,3?! - YouTube

----------


## austinite

> Beavis and Butthead Testies 1,2,3?! - YouTube


lmao. So observant!

----------


## kelkel

> lmao. So observant!


and juvenile.

----------


## Rida5d

> I've never tested that. Only testes the stack so I can only advise that you use only the stack.


Thnx buddy

----------


## Hrgaland

> No. Still my Mom. from 2004.


Hahaha! Good one! LOL!!!
I hope you are open minded because I will ask you a favore: please say Hi to your mom.

----------


## BigPimpin76

Done with second week!! Didnt wanto to weigh myself since I hate them digital scales! My wife says my abdomen looks much more slimmer. I also feel lighter an have noticed that my skin feels tighter!! Good deal Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## GirlyGymRat

One week down. Increased Synephrine to 15g. No issues. Stair master this morning and walked away as if I had walked out of a swimming pool. Definitely noting increased sweating All over the body. 

Seems the stack works better at reducing carb cravings on workout days. Not sure why....don't care. Lol.

----------


## t-dogg

> One week down. Increased Synephrine to 15g. No issues. Stair master this morning and walked away as if I had walked out of a swimming pool. Definitely noting increased sweating All over the body. Seems the stack works better at reducing carb cravings on workout days. Not sure why....don't care. Lol.



Carbs idk. Now sugar, it reduces like no other!!

----------


## t-dogg

Somebody asked for results from the stack for one months use. With my diet in check. I gained 2lbs of muscle and lost about 1.5-2lbs of fat. 



Good deal IMO.

----------


## austinite

Great work t-dogg. 

Great work girlyGymrat

Great work BigP

Everyone is rocking and rolling! Very happy to hear this. Keep on shrinking!

----------


## t-dogg

Austinite has spoken

----------


## devil-1986

my supplement for fat loss is
vitamin c
vitamin e
omega 3
Nac
Green tea
CoQ10
100% WHEY ISO
When time is the best time to get each ?

----------


## austinite

> my supplement for fat loss is
> vitamin c
> vitamin e
> omega 3
> Nac
> Green tea
> CoQ10
> 100% WHEY ISO
> When time is the best time to get each ?


???

Please start a thread. This thread is dedicated to the CES stack.

----------


## devil-1986

hhmm Thanks for your answer .....

----------


## austinite

No need for sarcasm. your question unrelated to this thread.

----------


## kav45

hi new to the forum

I weigh 150 pounds at 5.75 ft
my BMR 1,672 & my TDEE is 2082, 500 calorie deficit means I need to eat at 1,582 to lose just one pound a week

I will also be following Austinite's Fat Loss Protocol using Over the Counter Products

But what I don't understand is how i am meant to lose weight if eating under bmr because a lot of people have said it will ruin your metabolism or wont be healthy etc, is eating under bmr OK?

Also if my metabolism starts to slow because of eating under bmr will it really effect me bad because i will be using this stack?

----------


## austinite

^ sounds like you need the diet section. Most are eating slightly below TDEE or at TDEE with this stack. Just follow the protocol and you won't have issues with slowing progress.

----------


## t-dogg

> hi new to the forum I weigh 150 pounds at 5.75 ft my BMR 1,672 & my TDEE is 2082, 500 calorie deficit means I need to eat at 1,582 to lose just one pound a week I will also be following Austinite's Fat Loss Protocol using Over the Counter Products But what I don't understand is how i am meant to lose weight if eating under bmr because a lot of people have said it will ruin your metabolism or wont be healthy etc, is eating under bmr OK? Also if my metabolism starts to slow because of eating under bmr will it really effect me bad because i will be using this stack?




I'd like to see you eat tdee calories and use the stack. See how much it can help you. I like really testing stuff to the limits. Again this is just me talking.

----------


## kav45

sorry if the question seems stupid, is the diet section the recipe section yes?

----------


## kav45

I wish i could but my main thing is losing the fat fast as possible

----------


## kav45

> I'd like to see you eat tdee calories and use the stack. See how much it can help you. I like really testing stuff to the limits. Again this is just me talking.




I wish i could but my main thing is losing the fat fast as possible

----------


## austinite

> I wish i could but my main thing is losing the fat fast as possible


Hey kav. We all want to lose fat fast. But the fact is, that is not healthy. Not one bit. The entire idea behind this stack is to stay away from all other fat-loss drugs that can be deemed dangerous of unhealthy. This is a safe and effective stack, but most certainly not designed for speed. While some folks are losing fat faster than others, it's still done safely. 

This way of thinking will be counterproductive faster than you think. I would take a step back and reevaluate your goals. 

Best of luck to you buddy.

----------


## theRZA

Austinite,

I'm on day 4 of the stack, and I'm experiencing one odd side effect that I haven't seen anyone else complain about**: EXTREME HUNGER.

I'm not necessarily craving anything except food in general. I'm running a full keto diet right now, and I am a bottomless pit. Is this my body's reaction to the increased BMR? Will it subside in a few days? I ate more than usual yesterday because I was at a family function, but usually I can control myself at those things. I'm chalking it up as a re-feed/cheat and a bump in the road, but should I change up any of the dosages to account for this?

----------


## austinite

> Austinite,
> 
> I'm on day 4 of the stack, and I'm experiencing one odd side effect that I haven't seen anyone else complain about**: EXTREME HUNGER.
> 
> I'm not necessarily craving anything except food in general. I'm running a full keto diet right now, and I am a bottomless pit. Is this my body's reaction to the increased BMR? Will it subside in a few days? I ate more than usual yesterday because I was at a family function, but usually I can control myself at those things. I'm chalking it up as a re-feed/cheat and a bump in the road, but should I change up any of the dosages to account for this?


Interesting. I do recall being hungry at first. But it wasn't extreme enough to list as a side effect. It should certainly subside soon. 

Don't change doses. It wouldn't be my stack if you did. Synephrine can move from between 10 and 20mg only.

----------


## MajorPectorial

Hi aust. Per your request.

Here is the hplc analysis and also the process used. The other details you already have.

----------


## austinite

^ thanks. 

You do realize that's 500kg, right? You'll have 3 pallets of extract show up at your house...

Anyway, That doesn't tell me what the serving is (obviously it's wholesale'd to manufacturers).

So basically whatever you weigh, you need figure 99%, then of that you need to figure 90%, then of that you need to figure the final 90% for your EGCG content. 

I can't really help much with wholesale products. Too much to deal with. You'll likely need to purify it again.

----------


## MajorPectorial

So I'm better.off.looking for one already purified to 99%. The difference I'm cost between 90-99% is quite a lot more than 9% tho. N I would only be purchasing 100g's to 500gs dependent on pricing you see. And if I were to say cap the product I'm sure it would be adequate. Its only weight*90%=content/dose age to give me amount of servings would it not

----------


## austinite

^ No. That's just a math calculation. (Explained in the OP)

Keep it simple, just get the supplements that everyone else is using. Tons of links available.

----------


## MajorPectorial

I'm just seeing if in the long term I can both use and supply as I'm starting an EB business but in items not supps. Be interesting to see if its viable.

----------


## BigPimpin76

Just wanted to report that my abdomen seems to be slimming down!
Feel Good!! Seems this stack is working

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## austinite

> Just wanted to report that my abdomen seems to be slimming down!
> Feel Good!! Seems this stack is working
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Good feeling, isn't it? Keep up the good work BigP! Proud of you buddy.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Good feeling, isn't it? Keep up the good work BigP! Proud of you buddy.


 Nothing but positive results so far!! Thanks to you for sharing good Info!! Simply priceless!! Yall better recognize  :Smilie:  Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Wingman1

Start numbers
5'11"
196.2 pounds
18.7% fat

Week 1
197.2 pounds
18.4% fat

Week 2
194.4 pounds
17.7% bf

Definatly a nice slow steady progress 😃
Let's see what week three brings us 
I would like to find a bod pod in my state so I can see how far off the Omron is. I know it's not accurate but I hold it the same way each time, so I just monitor progress and take the actual numbers it gives with a grain of salt

----------


## austinite

> Start numbers
> 5'11"
> 196.2 pounds
> 18.7% fat
> 
> Week 1
> 197.2 pounds
> 18.4% fat
> 
> ...


POW! Right in the kisser!

Outstanding, wingman! Keep it up pal and thank you for keeping us posted.

----------


## t-dogg

> Start numbers 5'11" 196.2 pounds 18.7% fat Week 1 197.2 pounds 18.4% fat Week 2 194.4 pounds 17.7% bf Definatly a nice slow steady progress Let's see what week three brings us I would like to find a bod pod in my state so I can see how far off the Omron is. I know it's not accurate but I hold it the same way each time, so I just monitor progress and take the actual numbers it gives with a grain of salt





Congrats! I just started my second month of fatty loss.

----------


## austinite

> congrats! I just started my second month of fatty loss.


tdhs.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Congrats! I just started my second month of fatty loss.


Awesome T-dogg!!
What are your current stats and where do you want to be Bf wise?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

I got a question?
Is shrinking fat cells the same as reducing dress sizes?
Do they go hand in hand?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## austinite

> I got a question? Is shrinking fat cells the same as reducing dress sizes? Do they go hand in hand? Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Yes. Has your dress size gone down?

----------


## t-dogg

> Awesome T-dogg!! What are your current stats and where do you want to be Bf wise? Sent from my iPhone using Forum



I'm using this stack just to help stay lean. No goal off cycle. My end goal is 185lbs and 9-10%bf. I should be pretty damn close with my next cycle.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> I'm using this stack just to help stay lean. No goal off cycle. My end goal is 185lbs and 9-10%bf. I should be pretty damn close with my next cycle.


Do it up man!! Keep us posted Bro!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Yes. Has your dress size gone down?


I am lean in all areas. The only place o got a lot of bf stored is my abdomen!!

My shirts feel much more Looser!
And skin is getting thighter

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## austinite

> I am lean in all areas. The only place o got a lot of bf stored is my abdomen!! My shirts feel much more Looser! And skin is getting thighter Sent from my iPhone using Forum


lol. Great. Just FYI, dress size in America is usually referred to by women  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Really glad you're making progress man.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> lol. Great. Just FYI, dress size in America is usually referred to by women  Really glad you're making progress man.


 Lmao!! Thanks. Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## t-dogg

> lol. Great. Just FYI, dress size in America is usually referred to by women  Really glad you're making progress man.



I was kinda confused. I was like "is he an she" lol

----------


## BigPimpin76

> I was kinda confused. I was like "is he an she" lol


Lol my bad!! Bad explanation from me!
Im a dude!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Wingman1

Looks like someone is about to get on a plane. Didn't think they sold those type of warm coats in Texas Lol

----------


## austinite

_Added to original post...
_*
WHERE TO FIND THE PRODUCTS:**

Syn: http://healthsupplementwholesalers.c...synephrine-hcl
egcg: http://www.nowfoods.com/EGCg-Green-T...g-Capsules.htm
chrm: Mega Chromium Picolinate 800 mcg 50 Tablets | Nature's Bounty - Be Your Healthy Best

^ Those are the manufacturers and the products I recommend. I don't know about any others. I have not tested any others. You will need to use their "Where to buy" links if they do not sell products directly. I have no other info on any other products. 
*

----------


## Little_John

Sláinte Austinite

----------


## austinite

Sláinte  :Smilie:

----------


## Little_John

turns out thats the same chromium i picked up today

----------


## t-dogg

> Added to original post... WHERE TO FIND THE PRODUCTS: Syn: http://healthsupplementwholesalers.c...synephrine-hcl egcg: http://www.nowfoods.com/EGCg-Green-T...g-Capsules.htm chrm: Mega Chromium Picolinate 800 mcg 50 Tablets | Nature's Bounty - Be Your Healthy Best ^ Those are the manufacturers and the products I recommend. I don't know about any others. I have not tested any others. You will need to use their "Where to buy" links if they do not sell products directly. I have no other info on any other products.




Health supplements is a great company. They are who I use for stuff. Costumer service is second to none.

----------


## Little_John

If it doesn't say on the label and the idiots don't know at the store how can I figure out the breakdown to get the EGCG?? 

Under facts it says " green tea extract. 750mg (camellia sinensis) (leaf) (standardized to contain 15% polyphenois)

----------


## t-dogg

Post pictures please.

----------


## Little_John



----------


## BigPimpin76

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=145169"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=145169"/>


Did you buy these supps online? Or at a pharmacy?

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## Little_John

At vitamin world they are close to me and was picking up other stuff. They were on sale

----------


## austinite

*BRAZENSOL IS BACK! He is safe and sound!*

----------


## BigPimpin76

> BRAZENSOL IS BACK! He is safe and sound!


Yeahhh maan!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MajorPectorial

> BRAZENSOL IS BACK! He is safe and sound!


Woop woop!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Austinite. How detrimental is it that I am only taking 400mg of EGCg. I just noticed amazon sent me 400mg. Not the 200 I thought I had ordered. :/.

----------


## austinite

> Austinite. How detrimental is it that I am only taking 400mg of EGCg. I just noticed amazon sent me 400mg. Not the 200 I thought I had ordered. :/.


well, it's not detrimental, but it's not the protocol. Are you sure it's not 200mg? Post a pic please, i rarely see 400mg egcg.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> well, it's not detrimental, but it's not the protocol. Are you sure it's not 200mg? Post a pic please, i rarely see 400mg egcg.


I know. I just noticed today  :Cry:  here's my amazon care package.

----------


## austinite

> I know. I just noticed today  here's my amazon care package.


 :Smilie: 

That's 200mg egcg. The 400 mg is referencing total green tea. If you look under it, it says 200 EGCG. So just take 3 pills for a total of 600mg.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

:Lips:   :Lips:   :Lips:  

no i didn't see those details in that tiny itsy bitsy print LOL. 

BTW i went to dinner tonight with a friend who I hadn't seen in a bit.....commented on my getting thin (non bb/fitness ppl always say thin vs lean). 

lets see what happens NOW that I will be taking 3 of the brown pills and 4 of the white ones and 4 scoops of the powder.......Thx DARHLING! 





> That's 200mg egcg. The 400 mg is referencing total green tea. If you look under it, it says 200 EGCG. So just take 3 pills for a total of 600mg.

----------


## austinite

> no i didn't see those details in that tiny itsy bitsy print LOL. 
> 
> BTW i went to dinner tonight with a friend who I hadn't seen in a bit.....commented on my getting thin (non bb/fitness ppl always say thin vs lean). 
> 
> lets see what happens NOW that I will be taking 3 of the brown pills and 4 of the white ones and 4 scoops of the powder.......Thx DARHLING!


That's great! Proud of you! Now the important question..... Is your friend single? Assuming it's a broad.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thx Hon. I am actually beginning to think I can get to 16%...Its been a good week  :Smilie: 

it was a he.. I don't refer to my gf as broads  :Smilie:  but most unhappily married 



> *That's great! Proud of you!* Now the important question..... Is your friend single? Assuming it's a broad.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

---double post----

----------


## LbforLb152

Looks like something I might try, but stimulants make it hard for me to sleep. Haha

----------


## MajorPectorial

> Looks like something I might try, but stimulants make it hard for me to sleep. Haha


Do ur doses in the am. But I don't know if aust would class them as "stims" synephrine is the closest. But if u take it pre w/o and ur not working out too late should be fine. I suffer with my sleep so looking into melatonin which is a sleep hormone it works for most from my research n u can take more than the recommended dose with no toxicity recorded. (Again from my research)

----------


## frighteous

I am going to be taking this stack starting tomorrow. I also take Glucuronolactone in the am and pre wkout. so hopefully they complement each other.

----------


## bass

Austinite, my doc prescribed Vicodin. any interaction between the two?

----------


## austinite

> Austinite, my doc prescribed Vicodin. any interaction between the two?


Interesting. I don't think so, but let me check when I get home. I have details on Vicodin at home.

----------


## Back In Black

> Thx Hon. I am actually beginning to think I can get to 16%...Its been a good week 
> 
> it was a he.. I don't refer to my gf as broads  but most unhappily married


I love me an unhappily married woman :Wink:

----------


## bass

> Interesting. I don't think so, but let me check when I get home. I have details on Vicodin at home.


cool, thanks!

----------


## BigPimpin76

Hey austinite,
I have a question? I am pretty much closing my first cycle! I did notice some decrease in bf.
I noticed a flatter stomach an tightening in skin. I guess it worked slowly for me in this cycle.
I still got 5 days to go on this stack. My question was if i can quit the stack 5 days early?
Reason being is that I am traveling to the states next week... I have another batch wating for me to start my 
Second cycle. I just dind want to be in the US without this cycle...
So is it ok to stop a bit early?

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## austinite

> Hey austinite, I have a question? I am pretty much closing my first cycle! I did notice some decrease in bf. I noticed a flatter stomach an tightening in skin. I guess it worked slowly for me in this cycle. I still got 5 days to go on this stack. My question was if i can quit the stack 5 days early? Reason being is that I am traveling to the states next week... I have another batch wating for me to start my Second cycle. I just dind want to be in the US without this cycle... So is it ok to stop a bit early? Sent from my iPad using Forum


should be fine. Just remember that You're losing max potential from this round.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> should be fine. Just remember that You're losing max potential from this round.


Or is it possible to finish up and maybe have 4 days of space in between until my second cycle?

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## austinite

No. You need the week off.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> No. You need the week off.


It's the Synephrine that needs to clear the body in that weeks time?

----------


## austinite

> It's the Synephrine that needs to clear the body in that weeks time?


Synephrine and chromium. You need to deplete your chromium stores.

----------


## austinite

> cool, thanks!


No issues I can see with Vicodin. Just try to keep them at least a few hours apart.

----------


## austinite

I'll be re-writing the original post since this stack is so popular, to reflect a ton of questions/answers that were asked in this thread. That should help minimize searching. I know 30+ pages aren't easy to dissect.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

hmmmmmm I may want to be off for at least a week b4 my fasted BW then.....



> Synephrine and chromium. You need to deplete your chromium stores.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> It's the Synephrine that needs to clear the body in that weeks time?


Ok

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## MajorPectorial

> I'll be re-writing the original post since this stack is so popular, to reflect a ton of questions/answers that were asked in this thread. That should help minimize searching. I know 30+ pages aren't easy to dissect.


Great stuff. Appreciate the work ur putting in on this

----------


## t-dogg

Lossing more fat. Happy camper.

----------


## bass

> No issues I can see with Vicodin. Just try to keep them at least a few hours apart.


thank you Austinite, I did some research as well and couldn't find anything.

----------


## BarneyBhoy

Sorry I can't start a new thread I just got my gf fat burner tablets inferno there from anabolic legions I was trying to find out about them but can't find much they have 100mg of eph is eph not realy bad for you

----------


## ezor

Hey im new to this forum, but this thread go me sucked inn. Have been doing this CSE stack since 27/10-13 Im 24, 5'10 and have 27%bf, 97 kilos atm 74kg mucle according to a scan at my local gym. Been doing IF since start of september. I have gone from 107 kg to 97kg and hoping to get further with this. Hitting the gym 3-5 times a week. I have the Primaforce syneburn, have read all the post so i saw another guy with this. Is it any good? The chromium and egcg is the recomended ones. Im glad to see someone putting an effort to make a over the counter stack =) Thinking of only taking 10mg of synephrine the whole first 30 days, have someone else done this with good results? Or should i do 20mg? So far no problems or anything. Thanks for answers, Hoping for good results. 

Sry for bad english, hope you can read it.

----------


## austinite

> Hey im new to this forum, but this thread go me sucked inn. Have been doing this CSE stack since 27/10-13 Im 24, 5'10 and have 27%bf, 97 kilos atm 74kg mucle according to a scan at my local gym. Been doing IF since start of september. I have gone from 107 kg to 97kg and hoping to get further with this. Hitting the gym 3-5 times a week. I have the Primaforce syneburn, have read all the post so i saw another guy with this. Is it any good? The chromium and egcg is the recomended ones. Im glad to see someone putting an effort to make a over the counter stack =) Thinking of only taking 10mg of synephrine the whole first 30 days, have someone else done this with good results? Or should i do 20mg? So far no problems or anything. Thanks for answers, Hoping for good results. 
> 
> Sry for bad english, hope you can read it.


Welcome. I need to see your synephrine data to make an assessment.

----------


## ezor

Here is the synephrine i got, i know that you diden't like capsules since you dident know what was in the blend. But this is the only i could get that shipped to my country. And only had synephrine in it. =) Thanks for replyes

----------


## austinite

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=145424"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=145425"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=145426"/> Here is the synephrine i got, i know that you diden't like capsules since you dident know what was in the blend. But this is the only i could get that shipped to my country. And only had synephrine in it. =) Thanks for replyes


yeah I can't verify that. Sorry.

----------


## Wingman1

Start numbers
5'11"
196.2 pounds
18.7% fat

Week 1
197.2 pounds
18.4% fat

Week 2
194.4 pounds
17.7% bf

Week 4
195.5 pounds
17.6% bf

Was a rough week with extra work hours so not as much gym as other weeks and diet was off too. I like the extra money but let's hope these long work days end soon.

----------


## austinite

.....

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Start numbers
> 5'11"
> 196.2 pounds
> 18.7% fat
> 
> Week 1
> 197.2 pounds
> 18.4% fat
> 
> ...


U got a bod pod in your living room?

----------


## Wingman1

> U got a bod pod in your living room?


Yeah doesn't everyone have one

I have stated in my previous posts here that I'm using one of the Omron hand held checkers. And yeah I know they're not accurate but good enough just to check for progress. 
I'm on a search for a place that had a bod pod in Jersey but so far I haven't found one yet.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Yeah doesn't everyone have one
> 
> I have stated in my previous posts here that I'm using one of the Omron hand held checkers. And yeah I know they're not accurate but good enough just to check for progress.
> I'm on a search for a place that had a bod pod in Jersey but so far I haven't found one yet.


Pauly D has one bro

----------


## Wingman1

Cool so u have his contact info lol

----------


## --->>405<<---

austin it looks like u can buy the egcg and chromium from the store. the only thing i need to get online is the synephrine..??

----------


## --->>405<<---

ordered the syneph.. got 10g..

----------


## austinite

> austin it looks like u can buy the egcg and chromium from the store. the only thing i need to get online is the synephrine..??


Yes. Correct. Synephrine is merely impossible to find locally.

----------


## austinite

> ordered the syneph.. got 10g..


lol, sweet. That will last you a long time!  :Big Grin:

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey does it come with that little spoon?

----------


## austinite

> hey does it come with that little spoon?


Oh... you're going to laugh when you see it. Most will send the "spoon" with it, yes. If you purchased the one that is in the picture I posted then yes for sure. It's a tiny microscooop! I have to look very closely to see which end is the scoop end.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Oh... you're going to laugh when you see it. Most will send the "spoon" with it, yes. If you purchased the one that is in the picture I posted then yes for sure. It's a tiny microscooop! I have to look very closely to see which end is the scoop end.


yeh i used the link u provided (thx  :Smilie:  ).. 

i have high hopes for this stuff. have done ECA 3x per day for awhile (not lately a year ago or so) but had to stop cuz i was burning a hole in the ceiling at 0300 with a heart rate of like 130.. not my idea of fun.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> yeh i used the link u provided (thx  )..
> 
> i have high hopes for this stuff. have done ECA 3x per day for awhile (not lately a year ago or so) but had to stop cuz i was burning a hole in the ceiling at 0300 with a heart rate of like 130.. not my idea of fun.


U may like this very well. no accelerated heart rate and seems to be doing something. I have no cravings for sweets - Halloween candy and could care less. 

Not looking forward to taking a week off but Austinite insists.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> U may like this very well. no accelerated heart rate and seems to be doing something. I have no cravings for sweets - Halloween candy and could care less. 
> 
> Not looking forward to taking a week off but Austinite insists.


cool  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

since you mentioned this little spoon.....I have been using sublingually or just throw in my mouth, not in water. My dosage is probably not perfection, but close enuff. Problem???? 



> Oh... you're going to laugh when you see it. Most will send the "spoon" with it, yes. If you purchased the one that is in the picture I posted then yes for sure. It's a tiny microscooop! I have to look very closely to see which end is the scoop end.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I  :Heart:  this stack but only have a few more days till have to take a week off  :Cry: 

Anything noticeable during the week off? Did the cravings come back?

----------


## t-dogg

> I  this stack but only have a few more days till have to take a week off  Anything noticeable during the week off? Did the cravings come back?



No they don't. Second month is even better  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> No they don't. Second month is even better


I never wish time away...tempting....  :Wink:

----------


## austinite

> I  this stack but only have a few more days till have to take a week off 
> 
> Anything noticeable during the week off? Did the cravings come back?


lol. We have our very own little addict. Good work, GGR. Your body will benefit and appreciate the week off, you'll have decent boost from the restart and progress won't be hindered. 

Don't make me come over there!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> lol. We have our very own little addict. Good work, GGR. Your body will benefit and appreciate the week off, you'll have decent boost from the restart and progress won't be hindered.
> 
> Don't make me come over there!


Well u might have too. I don't follow directions very well as u know lol and Lets see how this stack impacts my fasting blood work. I am not going to tell doc what's up until I get the results. 
A gal doesn't necessarily share her secrets. :wink:

----------


## theRZA

Hey austinite, 

I've been loving the stack, so far..will be posting some results in the next week and a half of my first month on this protocol. I have a question though, I have a friend who is very interested in the stack and is moments away from purchasing all components except has one reservation...

He's prescribed adderall 15mg daily. I know this is a stimulant, and would normally be ill advised to combine with your stack, but given this is his daily medication can he run the protocol?

----------


## austinite

> Hey austinite, 
> 
> I've been loving the stack, so far..will be posting some results in the next week and a half of my first month on this protocol. I have a question though, I have a friend who is very interested in the stack and is moments away from purchasing all components except has one reservation...
> 
> He's prescribed adderall 15mg daily. I know this is a stimulant, and would normally be ill advised to combine with your stack, but given this is his daily medication can he run the protocol?


Glad it's working for you RZA. 

No adderall.  :Wink:

----------


## theRZA

> Glad it's working for you RZA. 
> 
> No adderall.


I appreciate the honesty. He won't be happy but at least he won't get a heart attack lol

----------


## austinite

> I appreciate the honesty. He won't be happy but at least he won't get a heart attack lol


At least you can point and laugh at him, because you can use it and he can't.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Your friend -->  :1laugh:  <-- Me and you.

----------


## theRZA

> At least you can point and laugh at him, because you can use it and he can't. 
> 
> Your friend -->  <-- Me and you.


Might be a little off topic, but I'm curious about the interactions between the druugs. Can you point me in a direction to find out? couldn't seem to find any literature on it. This really is your top-secret baby  :Bowdown:

----------


## austinite

Nope. Not today.  :Smilie:  Maybe soon though. have at it though!

----------


## MajorPectorial

> Nope. Not today.  Maybe soon though. have at it though!


After that heart q. Umm. It wouldnt effect beta blockers would it?. I go through enough of em as it is. But they stop me going into svt down the gym.

Yes I have a heart prob. Had two attacks heart hitting over 240+ BPM at over half an hour and one 3/4's of an hour long and one "double" ablation.

Oddly enough stress plays a bigger.trigger although exertion can I take only one at night. But 2 broken up with my pre w/o of L-cit/coffee /msm crystals (figure the extra blood flow from the citriline n the gym work it into damaged Areas better). 

Although thinking about it. When I become more inflamed around shoulders it may hinder blood flow? May change this to night time now I think about it. Go back to 5gs.pre.w/o 5gs before bed?.

Penny for ur thoughts.

----------


## austinite

Nothing should be used with this stack. That's the only way to run the stack and be safe.

----------


## MajorPectorial

I may still give it a go n play with my betas. I believe they work by shutting down the natty ephidrine? we produce? So I'm think ink at worst the synephrine is the closest to it but much milder. If I can take all out gym Sesh n loadsa coffee (although too much I do feel it). I'm thinking start everything but synephrine same n raise it depending on interaction with the hearts arythmia. I'm still losing BF% minus any thermals/stims or similar atm so will try this once my bf loss eventually stops n see if I need it. I'd be happy around 15% I reckon ;-) I'll let you know if I do

----------


## austinite

Alright. Please make sure that if you're using my stack alongside other stims to keep reviews off this thread. I don't want folks confused with results/side effects.

----------


## MajorPectorial

Of course no worries. If there's anything drastic I'll pm u n u can decide if it warrants posting in ur description so no confusion n keeps thread clear.

----------


## austinite

Cool thanks man.

----------


## tmfsd

Wow this sounds pretty handy. Might have a crack at it. Thanks once again to austinite

----------


## DuggyPhresh

I had excellent results from this stack... For those of you still deciding. Went from 177.6 to 170.3 In 30 days. Eating about maintenance to 200 calories under on non-workout days. Go for it!!! You won't regret it. Thanks Austinite. I'm gonna try my second run at it after hunting this week...

----------


## austinite

> I had excellent results from this stack... For those of you still deciding. Went from 177.6 to 170.3 In 30 days. Eating about maintenance to 200 calories under on non-workout days. Go for it!!! You won't regret it. Thanks Austinite. I'm gonna try my second run at it after hunting this week...


Making me jealous, Duggy!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Good work pal and thank you for the update. Keep up the good work and stay powerful.

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey austin i didnt see it exactly but do u suggest taking everything all at once? 

3 x egcg
1 x chromium picolinate (natures bounty the recommended brand here?)
1-2 scoops x synephrine

----------


## --->>405<<---

id also like to note i took egcg last winter along side burn and i remember stopping it i think due to nausea and generally feeling crappy.. i was taking 2 then.. sometimes one.. 

do u explain somewhere why u cant take anything else with it? im not planning to but just wondering if the stack has the potential for volatility?

----------


## austinite

Yes, you certainly can. If that's not feasible, the most important thing is Synephrine be taken pre workout.

----------


## austinite

> id also like to note i took egcg last winter along side burn and i remember stopping it i think due to nausea and generally feeling crappy.. i was taking 2 then.. sometimes one.. 
> 
> do u explain somewhere why u cant take anything else with it? im not planning to but just wondering if the stack has the potential for volatility?


The reason why not to modify the stack is because I haven't tested other compounds. Honestly, most would be ok, but I've had well over 100 different products suggested to be coupled with the stack. I just can't go through all of them and find out any potential interactions. The main goal of this stack is to be safe, the second goal is to be effective. I worry that someone will take some stimulant and then complain of side effects. This should be a side-effect-free stack if the protocol is followed (unless someone personally has some underlying interaction issue).

----------


## --->>405<<---

side effect free is good  :Smilie:

----------


## adrenaline99

I've been amazed at the appetite suppression thus far, that's where this supplement really stands out IMO, absolutely incredible...not getting the least bit of hunger at 2100 calories (5'9, 185).

----------


## basketballfan22

> I've been amazed at the appetite suppression thus far, that's where this supplement really stands out IMO, absolutely incredible...not getting the least bit of hunger at 2100 calories (5'9, 185).


I was going to add this stack to the vitamin and mineral regimen I was planning on, but the last thing I need is a suppression in appetite. I want to lose a little more body fat while putting on some muscle.

On a side note, this thread has really blown up. Good job austinite! I think this one is more active than your original "Amino Acids" thread.

----------


## MajorPectorial

I'm permanently subd. I reference back to this quite often

----------


## basketballfan22

Yeah, I think I am subscribed to almost all of austinite's threads; but it has been a while since I have visited the site.

----------


## cazca

I didn't have time to read all 33 pages of the thread so forgive me if it's been asked/stated before.

I took the recommended amount of chromium and egcg. I am leaving out the Synephrine because I'm pretty sensitive to stimulants. They make my life suck basically. I also took ~600 mg of beta alanine with this as well. I ate a granola bar and then proceeded to go to the gym.

After i finished my deadlift set i notice i've got some nausea, a headache and starting to get light headed. 

I head home.

5 minutes into walking into the door and I've thrown up 3-4 times.

Anyone else experience this? I would like to run this stack (minus the Synephrine), but I would prefer not to feel those feels again...

----------


## austinite

^ Please start a new thread, I'd appreciate that. This thread is dedicated to the stack only. 

Thanks pal.

----------


## cazca

Hah, will do

----------


## Wingman1

Start numbers
5'11"
196.2 pounds
18.7% fat

Week 1
197.2 pounds
18.4% fat

Week 2
194.4 pounds
17.7% bf

Week 3
195.5 pounds
17.6% bf

Week 4
194.2 pounds

Two pound loss Now comes the week off.

----------


## Wingman1

Hey aust if be happy with 1/4 of the abs in your current avatar.

----------


## Sweet Meats

i have been following this info and the other day I decided to try this stack out. i picked up all the supps at the same place so i didnt have to pay multiple shipping from different sites. I used health supplement wholesalers from the list that austinite provided. the thing is that their egcg is 45% and the egcg that now sells is 50%. will that matter? it was the only thing they had. do i need to use more since mine is 5% lower in egcg?

the system will not let me post the link since i am new. if you go to the health supplement wholesalers site and search for egcg it is the first one that comes up. it is called Green Tea Extract Powder (45% EGCG)

----------


## austinite

Look for milligram content of egcg. Not percentage.

----------


## Sweet Meats

so as long as i take 600mg i am good?

----------


## Sweet Meats

i see that the now product lists it at 200mg of egcg but the one i bought doesnt list the mg amount of egcg. what should i do?

----------


## austinite

> i see that the now product lists it at 200mg of egcg but the one i bought doesnt list the mg amount of egcg. what should i do?


call manufacturer.

----------


## Sweet Meats

yeah it looks like i will have to do that next week. thanks!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am 2 days off now, today is day 3 and had headaches. Just me?

----------


## Wingman1

Been off sinse Wednesday no issues yet.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Been off sinse Wednesday no issues yet.


I must have a stomach bug. First headache and been in bathroom better part of day. Stomach upset too. Just a coincidence thx wingman!

----------


## theRZA

Austinite, any thoughts on taking this sublingually instead of orally?

----------


## austinite

Go for it. That's what MuscleInk is doing. If you can tolerate it, great.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Go for it. That's what MuscleInk is doing. If you can tolerate it, great.


No biggie. I do that  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> No biggie. I do that


Atta girl!

----------


## Sweet Meats

> call manufacturer.


i called up health supplement wholesalers and the rep said that i will need to take 3 to 4 scoops of the Green Tea Extract Powder (45% EGCG) to get 600mg of egcg. so today i did it for the first time and holy sh!t it tasted BAD! i think i am going to get the NOW egcg.

----------


## t-dogg

> i called up health supplement wholesalers and the rep said that i will need to take 3 to 4 scoops of the Green Tea Extract Powder (45% EGCG) to get 600mg of egcg. so today i did it for the first time and holy sh!t it tasted BAD! i think i am going to get the NOW egcg.



They sell flavor stuff for all the powders.

----------


## MajorPectorial

Anything over 90% "pure" egcg is damn expensive. Not sure what the now is. Aust'll know

----------


## Sweet Meats

> They sell flavor stuff for all the powders.



the stuff i got from health supplement wholesalers smells like lipton instant tea lol. it tastes like REALLY strong and bitter tea which i guess makes sense. i dont see any way to mask the taste of this stuff.

----------


## Sweet Meats

> Anything over 90% "pure" egcg is damn expensive. Not sure what the now is. Aust'll know


NOW foods sell egcg in caps. austinite posted a link to it in her/his first post. sorry austinite i dont know if you are a chick or a guy.

----------


## MajorPectorial

Oh "she's" well fit!


(Muffled laughter)

----------


## MajorPectorial

> NOW foods sell egcg in caps. austinite posted a link to it in her/his first post. sorry austinite i dont know if you are a chick or a guy.


And they 200mg egcg (80%) I was just saying in ref to them having to take so much to achieve the recommended dose.
Higher purity means less "volume". 

Now brand is about the best for quality, purity and price that you can get.

----------


## austinite

Super tired. Can't tell if questions haven't been answered. If your questions that haven't been answered please quote yourself with a bump and I'll attend to it.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Super tired. Can't tell if questions haven't been answered. If your questions that haven't been answered please quote yourself with a bump and I'll attend to it.


U need to take rest then. I haven't seen any unanswered questions. Just comments.  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> U need to take rest then. I haven't seen any unanswered questions. Just comments.


Cool. Thanks for the confirmation GGR. Yes, I need rest. Been a long couple days.  :Smilie:

----------


## BigPimpin76

I am in the states and I read somewhere in this thread that Chromium could also be bought at CVS Pharmacy

Took a pic .. Let me know if this works for me!

Thanks in advance



Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

Bump




> I am in the states and I read somewhere in this thread that Chromium could also be bought at CVS Pharmacy Took a pic .. Let me know if this works for me! Thanks in advance <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=145901"/> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Bump
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


I don't think aust even needs to answer this question. The lable states chromium 800mg....I bet its 800mg of chromium.....

----------


## austinite

> I am in the states and I read somewhere in this thread that Chromium could also be bought at CVS Pharmacy
> 
> Took a pic .. Let me know if this works for me!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Yes, good. 800 mcg.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Yes, good. 800 mcg.


Thanks buddy!! You tha man!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## austinite

You come to the US and you don't even call me????

----------


## BigPimpin76

> You come to the US and you don't even call me????


 I get charged a shit load for roaming!! Hahahha Whats the number?? ?  :Smilie:  Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## austinite

> I get charged a shit load for roaming!! Hahahha Whats the number?? ?  Sent from my iPhone using Forum


867-5309

----------


## BigPimpin76

> 867-5309


Area code??

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## austinite

With that number, any area code will do. Jenny will answer.

----------


## MajorPectorial

> I get charged a shit load for roaming!! Hahahha Whats the number?? ?  Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Use viber it uses data.

----------


## Sweet Meats

i have been on the stack since monday and i am not feeling anything. for monday and tuesday i took 1 spoonful of the synephrine and today i took 2 spoonfuls and still i felt nothing. tomorrow i will try 3 spoonfuls. what if anything should i be feeling?

----------


## >Good Luck<

> i have been on the stack since monday and i am not feeling anything. for monday and tuesday i took 1 spoonful of the synephrine and today i took 2 spoonfuls and still i felt nothing. tomorrow i will try 3 spoonfuls. what if anything should i be feeling?


Really? You should already be Bionic

----------


## Sweet Meats

> Really? You should already be Bionic



what do you mean?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> what do you mean?


He's messing with you. LoL. 

I didn't feel anything first 3 days. If u are not getting headaches then that's good. Just take the dosage as provided first page. Eat at maintenance or below if cutting. Guys are reporting results in few weeks

----------


## austinite

You're not supposed to feel anything. It's a silent stack for most people unless you're hypersensitive. Please read the original post with great attention to details.

----------


## Lunk1

Hey man. I have been telling the wife about this thread. I promised her I would buy her the necessary ingredients. You may have been asked this 100 times in the thread. I'm being lazy and just want to know where to buy the right stuff for the best price?

----------


## austinite

Hey lunkster. I got everything off of amazon. Original post updated with links at the bottom.

----------


## Lunk1

> Hey lunkster. I got everything off of amazon. Original post updated with links at the bottom.


Thanks man. She is die hard but having trouble with the last 5-10 she wants to shed. Wish I had her discipline.

----------


## austinite

> Thanks man. She is die hard but having trouble with the last 5-10 she wants to shed. Wish I had her discipline.


Totally understandable. I look forward to progress reports! Hope it works great for her, brother.

----------


## Lunk1

Amazon.com: Synephrine HCl Powder - 20 Grams (0.71 Oz) - 98% Pure - FBLM: Health & Personal Care

The only bulk powder I could find on Amazon.

----------


## austinite

Never used that but some members are using it. I just used the one I linked. Not sure where else it's sold if it's unavailable though.

----------


## Lunk1

Amazon.com: Spring Valley - Chromium Picolinate 1000 mcg, 100 Tablets: Health & Personal Care

Good?

----------


## austinite

> Amazon.com: Spring Valley - Chromium Picolinate 1000 mcg, 100 Tablets: Health & Personal Care
> 
> Good?


No. You need 800 mcg, not 1000.

Amazon.com: Nature&#39;s Bounty Mega Chromium Picolinate 800 Mcg., 50 Tablets: Health & Personal Care

----------


## Lunk1

Got it!

----------


## redrockjk

I have been on this protocol and love it so far

----------


## holark

Hey, I know it's almost impossible to predict anything, but do you think it is possible to lose 4-6 pounds of fat in 6 weeks with this protocol while eating a small deficite ( - 300 calories) and working out 4 times a week and 2 times cardio a week.

Current BFP is 15 % - vacations are coming and I'd like to improve my shape

best regards.

----------


## austinite

^ Yes.

----------


## blohmkin

Great post, one question though about the synephrine. You suggest taking 20mg a day and felt funny at 30mg. I ordered the 98% liftmode brand and it recommends 1-2 servings, 1-2 times a day. Each serving is 50 mg. Just wondering if this is a crazy excessive amount considering you felt that a 10mg addition was too much. But they're suggesting you take double and even triple times what you say. Is there a reason their serving suggestions are so much higher? Just wanted to hear your thoughts.

----------


## austinite

I don't have experience with lift mode. If 50 mg is the dose, it's probably just filler, not all synephrine.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Austinwas your little scoop 5 or 10? I ordered at amazon supplements for less.






> Oh... you're going to laugh when you see it. Most will send the "spoon" with it, yes. If you purchased the one that is in the picture I posted then yes for sure. It's a tiny microscooop! I have to look very closely to see which end is the scoop end.

----------


## austinite

5 or 10 what?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

AWESOME news to sharefasting blood work results exceeded doc's expectations. Dietary changes made in the past 3months account for some of the good news, but the drastic reduction in hemoglobin A1c points to the chromium taken in the last month prior to blood draw. The change is so significant, doctor instructed me to keep doing whatever I am doing! :Wink/Grin: 

Austinite -  :BbAily:  for posting this stack!!! 




> Well u might have too. I don't follow directions very well as u know lol and Lets see how this stack impacts my fasting blood work. I am not going to tell doc what's up until I get the results. 
> A gal doesn't necessarily share her secrets. :wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

mg - i ordered from sups4less on amazon, i think same place as you. 

for some reason, I thought the little scoop was only 5mg and the packaging is looonnnngggg gone, amazon description doesn't mention the scoops online. would i be overdosing at 4 scoops of 10mg which is my fear. 



> 5 or 10 what?

----------


## austinite

Oh, it was off. Mine said 2 scoops is 20 mg. I actually weighed it and it came to 20 mg with 3 flat top microscopes. So that's how much I use. But I don't know what your microscoop holds. Best To weigh it with a sensitive scale once, then use the same volume each time after. Maybe they meant two rounded scoops. Who knows. But weighing is the only way to confirm.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ thx hon. I will keep doing what I am doing 4 even scoops. I don't have the same equipment as you  :Wink:  and since i am not getting headaches (from this stack) I think I am g2g.

----------


## Sweet Meats

i am taking 50mg of synephrine but i am not feeling that sense of energy i keep reading about. what is the max safe dosage?

----------


## austinite

> i am taking 50mg of synephrine but i am not feeling that sense of energy i keep reading about. what is the max safe dosage?


You're not following the protocol. This is a silent stack anyway. Not supposed to feel anything. Please, keep with protocol.

----------


## MajorPectorial

I forget how many times you've had to say that aust ;-)

----------


## dingobite

I just added a few spicy almonds to this stack last night bathroom trips are more healthy now i can use the damn thing again like previuosly. I also relised i was useing hordenine instead of synephrine ill be changing that very soon.

Few months ago i tossed the gator aid for teh first time in years, lowered my sodium and i lost 11lbs, 199lbs i then ate the last of my prohormones i had frozen over the years, and the mid section bloat was just impossible to loose again. I did gain a full inch on the lower half of my arms with the MT1 leftovers. 

week 3 -204lbs - today im about to run to the bathroom.
week 2 -208lbs daily
week 1 - 207-208lbs daily
Before -208-215 daily - most all my fat is on the tummy.

----------


## Taiko

austinite,

Thanks for putting this stack together. I have a couple of questions before I give it a go.

When you say "Nothing should be used with this stack." are you also referring to whey proteins and vitamins? I take a post work out shake made from ON 100% Gold Standard Whey, ON Micronized Creatine, mixed frozen berries and a fresh banana with almond milk. At the same time I also take 1 Animal Pak (1 packet daily) along with DIM (100mg 2x daily) and L-Tyrosine (1000mg 2x daily). I don't expect any of that to have any counter or negative effects, but I thought to ask first. I just dropped 40 lbs in the last 3 months while still putting on muscle. I finished a cycle of OxyElite Pro (Original) and have been off stems for about a week now. (please note that I had lost the bulk of the weight prior to taking the OEP) Should I take a couple more weeks off the stems (as directed by OEP) or can i jump on this in the next week or so?

Thanks for your help.

----------


## austinite

No stimulants.

----------


## theRZA

I know you mentioned that this stack is bulk friendly, but what kind of results should I expect while running a +15% above maintenance bulk? It's a clean bulk, but I wasn't sure if this daily surplus would render the stack useless.....should I just save it until I come back down to maintenance or start a cut again?

----------


## austinite

Tough to say. But I can see it staving off fat gains pretty well. Certainly would not render it useless. Keep in mind, your TDEE will likely go up though.

----------


## theRZA

Does it have any effects on muscle gains while on a bulk? (or at least to your knowledge lol)

----------


## austinite

No muscle wasting, no gains.  :Smilie:

----------


## theRZA

So it has neither positive or negative effects on muscle? Quite interesting.

----------


## BigPimpin76

Hey Austinite,

Is the Liftmode Synephrine any Good,

Do any of the members here use the Liftmode syn?

What brand is what everyone uses?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## austinite

Never used it. I listed the ones I use.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Never used it. I listed the ones I use.


Could you list them again please?
Tks in advance

Maybe my type of synephrine isnt the best! As you mentioned it may have a fillers in them!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

Does anyone here use the Liftmode synephrine?
Feedback apreciated

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## austinite

Listed in the original post.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Listed in the original post.


Ok bud

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Does anyone here use the Liftmode synephrine? Feedback apreciated Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Bump

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

Im a bit confused! As of today I got a scale and measured the micro scoop with the synephrine!

Im attaching a picture



Help

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Im a bit confused! As of today I got a scale and measured the micro scoop with the synephrine! Im attaching a picture <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=146189"/> Help Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Bump??

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Bump??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


I believe you want 0.01g or 10mg unless you are taking 2mg which is 0.02g

----------


## BigPimpin76

> I believe you want 0.01g or 10mg unless you are taking 2mg which is 0.02g


How many micro scoops should I take to complete 20 mg

I just wanted to make sure I am taking the right dosage. A few posts ago Austinite said this Liftmode brand of synephrine had fillers..

Thanks

  



Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## >Good Luck<

> How many micro scoops should I take to complete 20 mg
> 
> I just wanted to make sure I am taking the right dosage. A few posts ago Austinite said this Liftmode brand of synephrine had fillers..
> 
> Thanks
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=146190"/> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=146191"/>
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


I hope aust doesnt get mad I'm on his grass but it looks like your serving size is 50mg so less than half a scoop. Use a digital scale for accuracy

----------


## BigPimpin76

> I hope aust doesnt get mad I'm on his grass but it looks like your serving size is 50mg so less than half a scoop. Use a digital scale for accuracy


Thanks Bro!

I did measure on a scale and this is the conversion I got.
As of now I am all confused on dosage 
See pic




Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Thanks Bro!
> 
> I did measure on a scale and this is the conversion I got.
> As of now I am all confused on dosage
> See pic
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=146192"/>
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Yes that picture shows 760mg and you need only 20mg....biiiig difference

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Yes that picture shows 760mg and you need only 20mg....biiiig difference


So what should I do?? Toss the product in the garbage?
Heeelp

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## >Good Luck<

> So what should I do?? Toss the product in the garbage?
> Heeelp
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Its not that hard bud. Pour a small amount on the scale until the scale reads .02g or 20mg... consume that amount daily... its not a mathmatical calculation its just portioning. Post a picture of your product ON THE SCALE and the scale should read 20mg

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Its not that hard bud. Pour a small amount on the scale until the scale reads .02g or 20mg... consume that amount daily... its not a mathmatical calculation its just portioning. Post a picture of your product ON THE SCALE and the scale should read 20mg


I am going to do so!!
As a matter of fact I am taking 2 scoops daily! Seems to be working fine!

The directions show to take 4 scoops daily... Could that be too much?

Like austinite said... The synephrine seemed to have fillers

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## >Good Luck<

> I am going to do so!!
> As a matter of fact I am taking 2 scoops daily! Seems to be working fine!
> 
> The directions show to take 4 scoops daily... Could that be too much?
> 
> Like austinite said... The synephrine seemed to have fillers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Yea I am using the exact one aust shows

----------


## NEFLRick

I had posted a question to ausinite asking how to take the synephrine and looks like mixing it with a powdered drink in water should do the trick.

Thanks!

----------


## theRZA

@BigPimpin,

I have the liftmode synephrine.. the microscoop it came with is 50mg, but my scale is truly only accurate to .1g. The weight you posted seems very high for one scoop. In fact, I don't know how that miniscoop it came with (50mg) could possibly hold 756mg. You might wanna use a different scale, unless you didnt tare the scooper. 

I noticed some people claimed that the liftmode product has fillers, but I don't think it does. the company claims its 98% purity... and the recommended dosages don't coincide with austinite's stack. The company might recommend more for unknown reasons.

For now, you should find a better scale, measure out 20mg's (should be about half the scoop) and continue using liftmode unless you can verify that it does in fact have fillers.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> @BigPimpin,
> 
> I have the liftmode synephrine.. the microscoop it came with is 50mg, but my scale is truly only accurate to .1g. The weight you posted seems very high for one scoop. In fact, I don't know how that miniscoop it came with (50mg) could possibly hold 756mg. You might wanna use a different scale, unless you didnt tare the scooper.
> 
> I noticed some people claimed that the liftmode product has fillers, but I don't think it does. the company claims its 98% purity... and the recommended dosages don't coincide with austinite's stack. The company might recommend more for unknown reasons.
> 
> For now, you should find a better scale, measure out 20mg's (should be about half the scoop) and continue using liftmode unless you can verify that it does in fact have fillers.


Agree with the above. Perhaps aust was saying that all the synephrine products have a filler as mine also states 98% I believe. 

Most important point I see here is buddy needs a better scale

----------


## BigPimpin76

> @BigPimpin, I have the liftmode synephrine.. the microscoop it came with is 50mg, but my scale is truly only accurate to .1g. The weight you posted seems very high for one scoop. In fact, I don't know how that miniscoop it came with (50mg) could possibly hold 756mg. You might wanna use a different scale, unless you didnt tare the scooper. I noticed some people claimed that the liftmode product has fillers, but I don't think it does. the company claims its 98% purity... and the recommended dosages don't coincide with austinite's stack. The company might recommend more for unknown reasons. For now, you should find a better scale, measure out 20mg's (should be about half the scoop) and continue using liftmode unless you can verify that it does in fact have fillers.


Gotcha Bro!!

I will get another scale and see how it goes!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Agree with the above. Perhaps aust was saying that all the synephrine products have a filler as mine also states 98% I believe.
> 
> Most important point I see here is buddy needs a better scale


Maybe it was shite scale I borrowed real quick?

I take 2 scoops of the synephrine and it seems to absorb well without any issues or bad sides!

Regards

----------


## EquilibriumZ

> Did you know that your fat cells remain with you forever? That's right. They don't magically disappear, they don't turn into muscle and they don't burn away. When you lose fat-weight, you're actually shrinking the fat cells. That's it. Fat cells are there to stay, in your stomach, arms, thighs, etc... So now you understand the concept. We are working on shrinking fat cells here. There are no more fat cells to accumulate. Only expansion and shrinkage. There are 2 stages of accumulating fat cells, in the womb, and *one last time during puberty. After that we're done accumulating.* This is mainly why I made the decision to put an end to bulking cycles a while back. 
> 
> [/SIZE][/COLOR]


I m 21, and been bulking really hard.. went from 29.5"waist to 35" in about a year(from 6pack to 1 massive pack). (put on 26 lbs fat+muscle) Does that mean I accumulated fat cells? :S

p.s I m planning to continue bulking hard and dirty for another 5 months = more fat cells ? :|

----------


## austinite

> I m 21, and been bulking really hard.. went from 29.5"waist to 35" in about a year(from 6pack to 1 massive pack). (put on 26 lbs fat+muscle) Does that mean I accumulated fat cells? :S
> 
> p.s I m planning to continue bulking hard and dirty for another 5 months = more fat cells ? :|


Fat cells can increase in size and shrink.

----------


## Taiko

Hi austinite,

I started the protocol this week and am waiting till weight in tomorrow to report this week's progress. I would like to know if you have been able to obtain an average based on what others have reported? 

I recently hit a plateau after losing 35+ lbs in about 3 months. Is there anything else that I can be doing to get over that hump?

Thanks

----------


## austinite

> Hi austinite,
> 
> I started the protocol this week and am waiting till weight in tomorrow to report this week's progress. I would like to know if you have been able to obtain an average based on what others have reported? 
> 
> I recently hit a plateau after losing 35+ lbs in about 3 months. Is there anything else that I can be doing to get over that hump?
> 
> Thanks


No, sorry. I did not log everyone's progress.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> No, sorry. I did not log everyone's progress.


We'll be expecting an excel doc distributed to all viewers along with a 5 minute power point presentation explaining your finding

----------


## Taiko

> We'll be expecting an excel doc distributed to all viewers along with a 5 minute power point presentation explaining your finding


Don't forget the citations.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Austinite. How long off stack b4 anesthesia. 7 days?

----------


## austinite

> Austinite. How long off stack b4 anesthesia. 7 days?


Local won't matter. Not sure about general, but the stack should clear in 7 days.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Local won't matter. Not sure about general, but the stack should clear in 7 days.


Thx!

----------


## adrenaline99

So when is a supplement company rep going to read this thread and have the idea to market the CES miracle fat burner supp?!

----------


## >Good Luck<

> So when is a supplement company rep going to read this thread and have the idea to market the CES miracle fat burner supp?!


Just received the patent today my friend. Fairly quickn process when it comes to supplements. No real standards to follow...ill be rich! !

>good luck<
"He who can take advice is sometimes superior to those who give it"

----------


## austinite

> So when is a supplement company rep going to read this thread and have the idea to market the CES miracle fat burner supp?!


It's too late...  :Smilie:

----------


## hawk14dl

Forgive me for not reading all 35 pages. . Can this be taken along side your feel good stack?

----------


## austinite

> Forgive me for not reading all 35 pages. . Can this be taken along side your feel good stack?


Sure. Not at the same time though. 4 hours apart at least.

----------


## CHUVY

Hey there,

so I came across this thread which is kick ass!!! i bought the products that you listed. My wife is going to start it up. but i have a question. A week or so ago when i was completley new at this,, i bought clen from the buysteriods tab..(really wish i hadnt!) but my question is can i take clen and keto with what you recommended in this thread at the same time?

----------


## austinite

> Hey there,
> 
> so I came across this thread which is kick ass!!! i bought the products that you listed. My wife is going to start it up. but i have a question. A week or so ago when i was completley new at this,, i bought clen from the buysteriods tab..(really wish i hadnt!) but my question is can i take clen and keto with what you recommended in this thread at the same time?


Yes, sure.

----------


## theRZA

> Yes, sure.


Isn't clen a stimulant? I know it exhibits a lot of CNS stimulant sides... I'm surprised you can stack this with synephrine..

----------


## Rida5d

I saw a lot hitting on this.. This stack could be used as a pre work out, and a good one.. 
I had to cut my jack3d into half scoop and I was in 2 , cuz I was scared I might hurt myself as I have a lower back / joints problems.
I saw austinite timing for this, but when I mix 10 Mgs cialis with my pre workout, and take the stack all together about 45 min from hitting the gym the results are unbelievable.
I didn't crash like when I was on an only pre work out supplement.
May be it's the synephrine with the 1,2,3 dim in jack3d, I'm not sure..
I hope mixing those doesn't hurt.

----------


## e30bavarian

awesome!!

----------


## DrewZ

Just purchased the Fat Loss stack!

I'm 5'7, 190lbs - was a very very lean/dry 160lbs in April, but have been "bulking" and "dirty bulking" since.

On my way back down to as lean as I was, and never again doing the whole "bulking/dirty bulking" garbage again now that I know.

Thank you Austinite for the wealth of info!

----------


## austinite

^ Good luck!

----------


## BigPimpin76

Whats up Austinite! how you been bro!

Listen, Im still doing the synaphrine stack. I have been hanging at the TRT section since I got diagnosed with low T.
Now that being treated, I have noticed some change in physique ! 100 mg Test cyp wk and the synaphrine stack with proper diet is going to make big difference! Def, Low T will hinder all gains!
Besides , the point.... Can synaphrine be with cold or sinus meds, ibuprofen without a problem?

Thanks in advance Bro!

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## trikydik

what brand of EGCG are you using or recommend - lot to chose from on Amazon.

----------


## Bedford

Now brand is what I have used & I believe what the OP uses. 


> what brand of EGCG are you using or recommend - lot to chose from on Amazon.

----------


## Oki-Des

I just ordered all three! Cant wait to try it out. Thanks again for the awesome post!

----------


## yannick35

austinite thank you been looking for something like this for a while.

I used clen with terrible side effects, it works but man i had problems training on clen out of breath etc and headacks so i will not use again.

I am still using epherdrine is available in Canada far from the strong stuff we had back in 1993 but still effective,i use green tea extract too very good for so many things.

I was using T3 but it eats up everything, this time slow fat loss and keeping my muscles

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Local won't matter. Not sure about general, but the stack should clear in 7 days.


Stack must have cleared. I was off 8 or 9 days b4 general. No problem!

----------


## jwh7699

I purchased the NOW brand. As an additional ingredient it has 50mg of Decaffeinated Green Tea in it. Just curious does it make a difference with it being decaf vs. caffeinated?

Thanks!!

----------


## yannick35

met rx got a good brand too for the green tea chromium is illegal in Canada go figure i tried to buy online from us, guess i can get it at the local drugstore. This tread is on fire, i lost a lot of weight since i got separated, and since i went to Cuba food there is awful LOL now i am back in the gym and ready to put the time in there and on the new way of eating. I read a few books but i feel that carb cycling is the best for me at least.
Too low carb is simply not good for energy and training.

----------


## luciuswillson

I got all the items in today for this stack. I took them and I will have to say I can feel a difference with the synaphrine. Normally I feel like I want to die after working out and eating lunch. Today I had clean energy and not crashing. I hope this is not just placebo. I am a fat ass right now about 18-20%BF 270. I plan on doing a log to help keep me on target and get tips along the way. I am also on TRT with a new doc that just switched me to .5ml Monday and Thursdays subq. Lets hope this gets everything lined up. Future plans are to do a blast when I get to 9-10%BF.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> I got all the items in today for this stack. I took them and I will have to say I can feel a difference with the synaphrine. Normally I feel like I want to die after working out and eating lunch. Today I had clean energy and not crashing. I hope this is not just placebo. I am a fat ass right now about 18-20%BF 270. I plan on doing a log to help keep me on target and get tips along the way. I am also on TRT with a new doc that just switched me to .5ml Monday and Thursdays subq. Lets hope this gets everything lined up. Future plans are to do a blast when I get to 9-10%BF.


Hey Bro!
Come and join the TRT section!
Lots of pros with awesome advice!
Other than that, keep it up!
Austinite is cool like that  :Wink: 

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## yannick35

Ok i got everything on hand and started using this morning before hitting the gym, its also good that i got off stimulant for a while had been using T3 ephedrine and phen fen, this stack feels much nicer and i am a lot less fatigue after. I get a huge crash from stimulants.

----------


## Jaredg1983

If synaphrine is in a pill from how much of it should I take with this stack

----------


## austinite

> If synaphrine is in a pill from how much of it should I take with this stack


check the label on your product. We wouldn't know.

----------


## bass

I would think same amount of mgs. no?!

----------


## austinite

> I would think same amount of mgs. no?!


yes of course. I guess I'm confused by the question. Everything is listed in the article.

----------


## adrenaline99

I bought the synephrine from the link you gave and it came with a package that said 2 scoops = 10 mg. I'm afraid that I'll be using 40mg now when I use 4 scoops. Lol.

----------


## austinite

> I bought the synephrine from the link you gave and it came with a package that said 2 scoops = 10 mg. I'm afraid that I'll be using 40mg now when I use 4 scoops. Lol.


Use a scale.

----------


## --->>405<<---

yo austin its prob been asked but would u mind telling me if/where i can locally find NOW EGCG?  :Smilie:

----------


## tarmyg

> yo austin its prob been asked but would u mind telling me if/where i can locally find NOW EGCG?


Check the Supplement store in Lake Forest next to L.A Fitness, he is an independent guy and have that sort of stuff. At least he did before I moved in 2010.

29400 Portola Pkwy
Lake Forest, CA 92630

~T

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^thx tarmy that would help if i lived in Ca and not SC  :LOL:  

will prob just order off internet  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> yo austin its prob been asked but would u mind telling me if/where i can locally find NOW EGCG?


I've seen it at Walgreens.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I've seen it at Walgreens.


hey thx, i found some EGCG with 600mg EGCG per 3 capsules (standard dose). from what i could tell, this was the important component, not necessarily the brand?? 

it actually has like 1850 mg of something.. green tea extract or something. its in the car and past midnite. ill chek tomorrow. thought this was a good short term alternative if nothing else.

----------


## austinite

> hey thx, i found some EGCG with 600mg EGCG per 3 capsules (standard dose). from what i could tell, this was the important component, not necessarily the brand?? 
> 
> it actually has like 1850 mg of something.. green tea extract or something. its in the car and past midnite. ill chek tomorrow. thought this was a good short term alternative if nothing else.


Yes, green tea content can be high. Just be sure EGCG is 600 mg.

----------


## --->>405<<---

this is what i got: 



Supplement Facts
Serving Size:	3 Tablets
Servings Per Container:	20
Green Tea Double Fat Burner Blend 
Green Tea Extract (Leaf) 50% EGCG, Yerba Mate Extract 20% Caffeine, Leaf 1950 mg*
Caffeine 150 mg*

----------


## austinite

Should be just fine  :Smilie:

----------


## tarmyg

> ^^thx tarmy that would help if i lived in Ca and not SC  
> 
> will prob just order off internet



OPS!!! My error :-)

~T

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Should be just fine


thx pal  :Smilie:

----------


## netfinder

Austinite,
Found this thread shortly after reading your "my first cycle" thread and have been following this plan for a month now. Haven't seen much change on bathroom scale, but have noticed a difference in the "how my pants fit" scale. Want to say thanks for this info.

----------


## 64509chvl

Going to try this...seems like something that's really worth tryin out! I don't seem to recomp eating at maintenance. I've held my weight steady for about 8 months & I'm still sittin at 15-16%. Started TRT 3 months ago (still getting dialed) & it hasn't really changed my body comp much yet as far as fat goes...def much stronger since starting though. However I want to get down to about 10-12% before eating at a surplus.

My question is...are you guys runnin this stack at deficit? If so, how much...250 or so? Or are you guys dropping fat eating at maintenance with the stack?

----------


## austinite

You don't have to run it at defect. everyone is different. Some use it at a surplus. Your caloric defect should be goal-dependent. What others do won't benefit you.

----------


## 64509chvl

Alright sounds good...I'll try it at maintenance or just a tad under & see how it goes. Would be interesting on a slow bulk.

----------


## hawk14dl

Hey Aus, yoy say no stimulants. . What about coffee? Man I cant live without my morning coffee

----------


## austinite

> Hey Aus, yoy say no stimulants. . What about coffee? Man I cant live without my morning coffee


Coffee is fine. I can't live without it either  :Smilie:  - just gauge how you feel.

----------


## hawk14dl

Cool, mine will be here Friday. I'm going to keep a paper log of weight and bf% (weight watcher scale, not accurate but should help track progress). I'll report back after I see some results

----------


## 64509chvl

Swiping my forehead on the coffee thing  :Smilie: ! That would be rough!

----------


## tarmyg

Hi,

Need advice in the Synephrine, the only one I can find within the EU Zone is this one: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007...A27IBWM9HBE9L1 Would this one be Ok?

Thanks
~T


Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey
Trophy Husband - a countdown timer

----------


## hawk14dl

Well crap. My Synephrine came with a 50mg scoop. That sucks

----------


## austinite

Use a scale.

----------


## Brazensol

Starting cycle #4 (well, really #3 again since I only got about 1 week into it) on 1 Feb. I got me some catching up to do! I'll post my stats before starting. Not that I really want to admit what they are... lol

----------


## Pgogue

Great article! Quick newbie question. I didn't see it in the thread. I have a good bit of weight to lose. Started dieting about 3 weeks ago. I'm having good results so far. Do you think I should continue doing what I am doing while the results or good and then start your program or do you think I should just go ahead and start now.

----------


## austinite

^ If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Wait till you hit a wall.

----------


## 64509chvl

Quick question on the synephrine. I don't have a scale to measure this stuff, will order one soon though! For the mean time, directions say 2 blue micro scoops is equivalent to 10mg. It came with the green micro scoop...how many mg's is the green micro scoop?

----------


## austinite

> Quick question on the synephrine. I don't have a scale to measure this stuff, will order one soon though! For the mean time, directions say 2 blue micro scoops is equivalent to 10mg. It came with the green micro scoop...how many mg's is the green micro scoop?


No idea. I would wait for a scale.

----------


## 64509chvl

Fair enough...thanks!

----------


## swaggypzero

Hey Austinite,
Quick question for you. I have been using the ECA stack for a few weeks and I was going to cycle off this coming week. Can I use this fat loss protocol right away? Or wait a week to allow my body to adjust back to normal? I understand that ephedrine activates alpha receptors and synephrine actives beta receptors and that ephedrine is considered "stronger" but just wanted your advice on whether I should wait. I personally dislike all the caffeine and ephedrine you have to take three times per day and it just ends up leaving me drained.
Thanks

----------


## austinite

> Hey Austinite,
> Quick question for you. I have been using the ECA stack for a few weeks and I was going to cycle off this coming week. Can I use this fat loss protocol right away? Or wait a week to allow my body to adjust back to normal? I understand that ephedrine activates alpha receptors and synephrine actives beta receptors and that ephedrine is considered "stronger" but just wanted your advice on whether I should wait. I personally dislike all the caffeine and ephedrine you have to take three times per day and it just ends up leaving me drained.
> Thanks


You need to wait 2 weeks after ECA.

----------


## Levani

Hey. Can you take this stack with a pre workout powder? Can you take it while on test cycle? and what would be the substance that you need to avoid while taking the stack?
Thanks!

----------


## austinite

> Hey. Can you take this stack with a pre workout powder? Can you take it while on test cycle? and what would be the substance that you need to avoid while taking the stack?
> Thanks!


Test cycle, yes. I don't recommend any other stimulants alongside this stack. It wouldn't be my stack otherwise.

----------


## Brazensol

Pushed back my start date til after the Superbowl... Weighed in this moring @ 176.8 and 14.3% bf. Goal is to lose 3-5 pounds and 1.5-2% fat in 28 days.

----------


## bdusmc

This is a very informative thread! I just placed the order yesterday and I'm excited to see what results I can achieve. Thank you for the information Austinite.

----------


## NaturalUN

Awesome thread! Really interesting, quite a cheap stack & sounds like It can do the job. Seems fairly easy to get hold on in the UK too  :Smilie: 
Cheers!

----------


## ryanpatrick0017

I'm really looking forward to starting this stack. I've been down with an injury for about a month, and am ready to hit the gym and work on the 18% BF problem.

Thanks for the Info!

----------


## Brazensol

Ran into a slight delay. Took awhile to find where my stuff was. I hate moving... lol. Started cycle 3 today!

----------


## Brazensol

Seems Amazon doesn't have the Liftmode synephrine in stock and does not know when or if it will be back in stock... Has this been banned by chance?

----------


## Brazensol

Did a quick search on the internet and it seems Liftmode may not be marketing it any longer but it can still be found from other manufacturers...

----------


## bdusmc

Anyone experiencing ED while on this? Been on this for two weeks now and had a little trouble over the past week. BP is elevated to 140/80. I'm usually 119/69 and think that it could be the synephrine. I like the effects so far except for the lower drive. I'm also taking creatine but I don't think that would effect. I'm 29, this shouldn't be happening yet right?!

----------


## austinite

> Anyone experiencing ED while on this? Been on this for two weeks now and had a little trouble over the past week. BP is elevated to 140/80. I'm usually 119/69 and think that it could be the synephrine. I like the effects so far except for the lower drive. I'm also taking creatine but I don't think that would effect. I'm 29, this shouldn't be happening yet right?!


No one in this thread (100's of reviews) has ever mentioned this. 

It is not possible for this stack to cause erectile dysfunction.

----------


## BigPimpin76

Austinite?
Can Synephrine be taken twice a day?
Lets say in the morning uppon waking and at noon??

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Anyone experiencing ED while on this? Been on this for two weeks now and had a little trouble over the past week. BP is elevated to 140/80. I'm usually 119/69 and think that it could be the synephrine. I like the effects so far except for the lower drive. I'm also taking creatine but I don't think that would effect. I'm 29, this shouldn't be happening yet right?!


 Get BW done Bro! You could be a candidate of Low T 

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## austinite

> Austinite?
> Can Synephrine be taken twice a day?
> Lets say in the morning uppon waking and at noon??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Yes, if you split the dose. But it is more effective to follow the protocol exactly as I have it.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Yes, if you split the dose. But it is more effective to follow the protocol exactly as I have it.


Ok

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## bdusmc

> Get BW done Bro! You could be a candidate of Low T 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


I think your right, isn't it expensive? My insurance sucks.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> I think your right, isn't it expensive? My insurance sucks.


Dont know about prices since i dont live in the US.
Go to Hormone replacement section on this Forum.
Read on the stickies then make questions.
There are a lot of knowledgable Bros that are willing to help out.
I know I have learened a lot !!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## austinite

Please stay on topic. 

Thanks.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Please stay on topic. Thanks.


Sorry... Re directing the man so this thread stays on topic.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## bdusmc

> Please stay on topic. 
> 
> Thanks.


My apologies.

----------


## austinite

No worries. Thank guys.

----------


## Wingman1

howdy Im back hows everyone
had to stop it for a while was on antibiotics then got minor case of flu,, didn't want to take anything with the meds just in case, anyways its been month and a half sinse so im good to start again, 
gained a few pounds meanwhile so im back in the 198 range, i'm gonna head to diet section get my macros and meal plan in order and start all over,

----------


## 64509chvl

I seriously doubt this is an issue with this stack & I think I read somewhere in this thread that it's a non issue, but I need to know for sure. None of this will come up in a drug test, well the synephrine anyhow? I'm a heavy equipment operator & for my class A license we get random tests...it's been a while since I've been tested & this popped into my head, lol! Thanks for any info.

----------


## austinite

> I seriously doubt this is an issue with this stack & I think I read somewhere in this thread that it's a non issue, but I need to know for sure. None of this will come up in a drug test, well the synephrine anyhow? I'm a heavy equipment operator & for my class A license we get random tests...it's been a while since I've been tested & this popped into my head, lol! Thanks for any info.


Nothing shows up, and none of this is illegal in the US.

----------


## 64509chvl

Good deal...as expected, thank you!

----------


## hawk14dl

Here's a 1 month update. 

I have a weight watchers scale that"measures" body fat. I know it's not correct but it's consistent and is useful for showing changes. 

I also don't take the stack religiously. And I've been on a500 cal deficit. 

Starting weight was 185.8, 22.4% (actually lost but like I said it's useful) 

Ending weight 178.1, 20.6%

Something that is interesting, last week I was averaging 177.5, 20.6%. I started trt last week and started in on the weights again.

----------


## Athl33t

Hey Austinite,

I read through all 1477 posts in this thread, I just wanted to say thanks for being so patient with everyone. Many questions were asked over and over.

I did see you mentioned several times that this could be used while bulking. I'm not familiar with the science behind these three supplements but it seems that this would only be good for fat loss. Are you saying that this stack actually targets fat cells specifically rather than just changing ones TDEE.

Sorry if this was a dumb question, I am just trying to get a better understanding.

----------


## austinite

> Hey Austinite,
> 
> I read through all 1477 posts in this thread, I just wanted to say thanks for being so patient with everyone. Many questions were asked over and over.
> 
> I did see you mentioned several times that this could be used while bulking. I'm not familiar with the science behind these three supplements but it seems that this would only be good for fat loss. Are you saying that this stack actually targets fat cells specifically rather than just changing ones TDEE.
> 
> Sorry if this was a dumb question, I am just trying to get a better understanding.


Not a dumb question at all buddy. But it's been answered many times, just not in great detail (for a reason). I would have to write a book if you're actually wanting me to list the journey through metabolic pathways. I don't see you or anyone else benefiting from that, as a consumer. But if that's what you're looking for, you will have to wait quite a while because I will be releasing info on this stack, and I won't share it until it's official.

----------


## kelkel

> I won't share it until it's official.



Daffy Duck - Mine, mine, mine! - YouTube

----------


## Athl33t

> Not a dumb question at all buddy. But it's been answered many times, just not in great detail (for a reason). I would have to write a book if you're actually wanting me to list the journey through metabolic pathways. I don't see you or anyone else benefiting from that, as a consumer. But if that's what you're looking for, you will have to wait quite a while because I will be releasing info on this stack, and I won't share it until it's official.


Okay great, thanks for the reply. I'm thinking this stack plus your "first cycle" routine and someone could see a pretty significant body change with higher LBM and lower body fat.

----------


## YuraX

Hey great post 
I'm starting this stack 92 kg 23% fat

----------


## austinite

> Hey great post 
> I'm starting this stack 92 kg 23% fat


Keep us posted. Good luck!

----------


## JOJO77

Girly recommended this it was a great post.... I am gonna stop my ECA stack now and start this ... After I talk to my doctor as I have Type 2 diabetes.... My weight loss has been significant enough I might be able to come off of my med's 

Thanks Jo

----------


## austinite

> Girly recommended this it was a great post.... I am gonna stop my ECA stack now and start this ... After I talk to my doctor as I have Type 2 diabetes.... My weight loss has been significant enough I might be able to come off of my med's 
> 
> Thanks Jo


Great call on discussing with doctor. Best of luck to you, jojo! Keep me posted here please.

----------


## kingmjb

austinite, i think i accidently have been taking a bit too much EGCG in my stack, for a few days now its been around 1g-1.4g of EGCG a day, I thought the caps were 200mg each yet they are 450mg and I took 3 of em a day, maybe for 3-4days, would I have caused much damage to my liver?

----------


## austinite

> austinite, i think i accidently have been taking a bit too much EGCG in my stack, for a few days now its been around 1g-1.4g of EGCG a day, I thought the caps were 200mg each yet they are 450mg and I took 3 of em a day, maybe for 3-4days, would I have caused much damage to my liver?


No damage to the liver. Just fix your dose. (Although I doubt you have 450mg of actual EGCG content.)

----------


## kingmjb

ty  :Smilie:

----------


## cca

Subscribing to this thread so I remember how to find it. The weight loss stack described by the OP appears to be legal at least, so I would like to try it out.

----------


## clarkey02

Just did back day and started this stack this morning. I sweat like crazy....... Normal I guess?

----------


## austinite

> Just did back day and started this stack this morning. I sweat like crazy....... Normal I guess?


not really.

----------


## clarkey02

> not really.


Hmmm...... Perhaps it was the 635 lb. deadlifts then.

----------


## swaggypzero

This stack works, I have been on it for three weeks now and I have lost roughly 10 pounds while keeping the same macros that I maintained my weight on at 215 pounds. Now 205-206 and still eating 260 g protein, 240 g carbs and 60 g fats. Size has decreased some but overall definitely has been largely a reduction in body fat percentage and abs are almost visible again. Thank you Austinite!! 

Btw, I know you suggest to take a week off after four weeks, is there any sort of rebound effect to look out for as can be seen sometimes when people get off fat loss stacks or not really?

----------


## austinite

> This stack works, I have been on it for three weeks now and I have lost roughly 10 pounds while keeping the same macros that I maintained my weight on at 215 pounds. Now 205-206 and still eating 260 g protein, 240 g carbs and 60 g fats. Size has decreased some but overall definitely has been largely a reduction in body fat percentage and abs are almost visible again. Thank you Austinite!! 
> 
> Btw, I know you suggest to take a week off after four weeks, is there any sort of rebound effect to look out for as can be seen sometimes when people get off fat loss stacks or not really?


No rebound issues. 10 pounds sounds crazy! Good work. Sounds like you were holding quite a bit of water, which this stack can help shed, too. Keep up the good work.

----------


## DrewZ

A little update!

6 weeks complete with diet in check and hitting the gym every day. 

I'm down 16 pounds, haven't lost any strength.

at week 3, I had to increase calories and cut the amount of cardio I was doing since I was losing weight too fast for my taste.

Haven't had a week off like suggested, will do that this week.

~
Drew

----------


## swaggypzero

Good to hear! I had another question related to this stack. Can women use it too? My girlfriend is cutting right now too and doesnt like ECA or Clen because of the anxiety issues it gives her so I figured this might be a good replacement? 

Thanks

----------


## austinite

> Good to hear! I had another question related to this stack. Can women use it too? My girlfriend is cutting right now too and doesnt like ECA or Clen because of the anxiety issues it gives her so I figured this might be a good replacement? 
> 
> Thanks


Yes, several have with great success.

----------


## energizer bunny

I have had all the ingredients for this stack since last year, think its time to give this a go! I will be starting this on Monday. hopefully see a nice improvement for the end of April.

----------


## austinite

> I have had all the ingredients for this stack since last year, think its time to give this a go! I will be starting this on Monday. hopefully see a nice improvement for the end of April.


Good to hear, EB! Best of luck. Have a powerful run with it!

----------


## YuraX

First cycle 4kgs down now i'm taking 7 days off for a cleanse
i didnt know my tdee only a week ago i read about it i was in the first 2-3 weeks on like 1300 calories not losing weight -_-

----------


## king6 II

I noticed on an early posting that L-Cysteine was recommended as a supplement if prone to MPB. How much L-Cysteine should be taken? I see that it should be taken about 2 hours after the chromium. Is there anything else that should be taken? I saw something in there about zinc and copper.

----------


## Tx81

This is great thread. I'm gonna give this a try myself and see how this works for me. Just getting back into the game and never heard of this. I'm excited to see how it goes.

----------


## ickythump

Got everything ordered, awaiting it's imminent arrival...I cultured fat cells into expansion like mold in all the good containers my girlfriend leaves in her car so time to shrink them mothers back down! And God I wish she would not leave containers in the car wtf

----------


## king6 II

At this point I have lost three pounds in a week just eating 500 calories below maintenance. I am at a higher bf%, around 18 though. The plan was to incorporate cardio in there as well however, I have been taking the protocol pre-workout and it has been making me very nauseous to the point where I can not finish my workout. Not sure why, the first day I ran it at 20mg I was fine, maybe it is the green tea extract. Anyways I will start taking it post-workout from now on and hopefully that will make a difference.

----------


## ickythump

King, were you taking it on an empty stomach?

----------


## king6 II

> King, were you taking it on an empty stomach?


No, after breakfast which seems strange. Yesterday I even upped my food intake for breakfast thinking I was not eating enough and still felt sick. Must just be how it effects me. So I will just start taking it post work out.

----------


## ickythump

> No, after breakfast which seems strange. Yesterday I even upped my food intake for breakfast thinking I was not eating enough and still felt sick. Must just be how it effects me. So I will just start taking it post work out.


Hmmm...Yea I assumed you knew about taking things with or without food lol but I was curious to know how it went with food, or if you'd tried it or Whatever...that is strange tho

----------


## kingmjb

do u need to take the stuff pre workout, i workout at 7pm and stims ruin my sleep when to dose?

----------


## austinite

> do u need to take the stuff pre workout, i workout at 7pm and stims ruin my sleep when to dose?


Your question is answered in the original post. You need to take synephrine pre workout. This stack does not take into consideration your training timing.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Austinite. 

One week off to clear chromium. Got that. 

Lets say, hypothetically of course  :Smilie: , a female member was to start a t3/clen cycle. Would u recommend one week off protocol to clear EGCg and chromium from system b4 taking any other cutting stack, including t3/clen. Hypothetically of course.  :Big Grin: . Thx in advance for being your always helpful self.

----------


## austinite

^ Yes, take the week off to clear yourself of Synephrine prior to T3/Clen , not too worried about EGCG  :Smilie:

----------


## ngtmarpete

Thanks Austinite for the stack. Just started 2 days ago and will keep you guys posted.

----------


## austinite

Good luck!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> ^ Yes, take the week off to clear yourself of Synephrine prior to T3/Clen , not too worried about EGCG


Thx babe. I will pass that tip onto my friend.  :Wink:

----------


## austinite

:Wink: 

..

----------


## ickythump

I have the synepherine from the stack description on first page, I upped it to the 20mg pretty quickly but haven't gotten a 12 pack yet.......kidding, but I haven't noticed and stimulant like affects or typical feeling of mild jitters, anyone else notice that?? I can't tell if I'm warmer because the ac at work is malfunctioning, so the heart obv would affect that part

----------


## austinite

You're not supposed to feel it. Read the thread again please. This is not how it works. It's a silent stack.

----------


## ickythump

Ohhh....I stayed reading it a while ago and must have just had that slip my mind...when I revisited it I saw you say you couldn't "handle" higher than three scoops so I thought you meant typical sides associated with this type of stuff....Ok thanks

----------


## kingmjb

im confused, i cant take the stack pre workout due to timing, so what can I do? not take the stim?

----------


## austinite

> im confused, i cant take the stack pre workout due to timing, so what can I do? not take the stim?


If you want to follow the stack, you need to take it pre workout. If you are unable to take it pre workout, this stack will probably not work for you. Try ECA or something else.

----------


## Levani

> If you want to follow the stack, you need to take it pre workout. If you are unable to take it pre workout, this stack will probably not work for you. Try ECA or something else.


I've been taking it with my first meal in the morning. Then in the evening I work out. I don't wanna take pre because I'm taking other supplements like caffeine and bunch of aminos. So if I take this stack am and workout later wouldn't it work?

----------


## austinite

> I've been taking it with my first meal in the morning. Then in the evening I work out. I don't wanna take pre because I'm taking other supplements like caffeine and bunch of aminos. So if I take this stack am and workout later wouldn't it work?


I don't recommend this protocol. Best to use something else more effective. This stack should be followed as listed. Otherwise it's likely not as impactful and could even be a waste of money.

----------


## pumping_iron86

Glad I stumbled across this thread... Lookin forward to runnin this stack, gettin the whole setup on paydayyy lol

----------


## ngtmarpete

A bit of an update guys. 

As of today I have been on the stack for two weeks. In that time I have lost 2" around my belly. My diet has been pretty good with my calories coming in around. -400 of my 3250 TDEE. Really enjoying this stack as I hated the jittery feeling and the fact that the ECA stack just isn't good for the old heart!

----------


## austinite

> Glad I stumbled across this thread... Lookin forward to runnin this stack, gettin the whole setup on paydayyy lol


Good luck!




> A bit of an update guys. 
> 
> As of today I have been on the stack for two weeks. In that time I have lost 2" around my belly. My diet has been pretty good with my calories coming in around. -400 of my 3250 TDEE. Really enjoying this stack as I hated the jittery feeling and the fact that the ECA stack just isn't good for the old heart!


Good to hear!

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Synephrine

Austin on this since it acts like ephedrine should we stay away from this while taking Clen ?

Sorry if this has been asked and answered already.

Also does this interfere with T3 in any way?

----------


## austinite

> Synephrine
> 
> Austin on this since it acts like ephedrine should we stay away from this while taking Clen ?
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked and answered already.
> 
> Also does this interfere with T3 in any way?


You should not combine anything else with this stack.

----------


## Lamf77

Hi all,
New to board and registered in direct response to this thread. I just got all my "stuff" from Amazon today. 800 mcg Chromium, NOW EGCg, and Liftmode Synephrine HCL.
I just had a quick question regarding the Synephrine...and to preface, I am not a dunce at mathematics. The scoop provided is sized at .15 cc or 1/32nd of a teaspoon. The label says one level scoop is appox. 50mg of Synephrine HCL. So, to follow the specification of this stack, I would take 1/5th of a scoop (10mg) to start? Think I need to get a scale or smaller scoop.
Just askin' and thanks!

----------


## cj111

Would there be any harm in adding clen to this stack? Or is it to much,

Its not for me, my friend wanted to know. Got her on this stack now, and shes adamant she wants to use clen

----------


## cj111

^^
Disregard that, the post above me literally had the answer I wanted...

sigh

----------


## austinite

> Hi all,
> New to board and registered in direct response to this thread. I just got all my "stuff" from Amazon today. 800 mcg Chromium, NOW EGCg, and Liftmode Synephrine HCL.
> I just had a quick question regarding the Synephrine...and to preface, I am not a dunce at mathematics. The scoop provided is sized at .15 cc or 1/32nd of a teaspoon. The label says one level scoop is appox. 50mg of Synephrine HCL. So, to follow the specification of this stack, I would take 1/5th of a scoop (10mg) to start? Think I need to get a scale or smaller scoop.
> Just askin' and thanks!


welcome. Get a scale. It's the best method.

----------


## tango02

Anybody know where to get the 20 gram synephrine? Amazon only has the 50 gram containers now for some reason.

----------


## t-dogg

> Anybody know where to get the 20 gram synephrine? Amazon only has the 50 gram containers now for some reason.





Just buy the 50 gram. Last forever.

----------


## lee1092

healthsupplementwholesalers

does this come with the microscoop from this source? Im on page 30 trying to read up, have seen some saying they ordered a scoop, not sure if this source sent one or not.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> healthsupplementwholesalers
> 
> does this come with the microscoop from this source? Im on page 30 trying to read up, have seen some saying they ordered a scoop, not sure if this source sent one or not.


I ordered from diff place and they sent a scoop. Didn't say they were sending a scoop so I had ordered scoops. :/. I am hard on my scoop. Glad I had spares. Lol. 

Can u contact the wholesaler?

----------


## BigPimpin76

Austinite?
My question is if Chromium and EGCG helpes reduce cortisol levels?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## lee1092

Austinite if you can help me out bro id appreciate it. I purchased the grams synephrine from the site you posted and they sent me a red micro scoop. on the front it says 10mg is equivalent to 2 red micro scoops. How much would I need about flat vs rounded with a red micros scoop roughly?I would buy a scale but on a college budget at the moment! -_-

Thanks

----------


## lee1092

5g pouch*

----------


## austinite

> Austinite?
> My question is if Chromium and EGCG helpes reduce cortisol levels?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Yes, but the difference is negligible. There isn't any solid evidence on Chromium's impact on Cortisol. 

No to egcg.

----------


## austinite

> Austinite if you can help me out bro id appreciate it. I purchased the grams synephrine from the site you posted and they sent me a red micro scoop. on the front it says 10mg is equivalent to 2 red micro scoops. How much would I need about flat vs rounded with a red micros scoop roughly?I would buy a scale but on a college budget at the moment! -_-
> 
> Thanks


No way to tell without a scale. Sorry buddy.

----------


## enzo729

Austinite, excellent write up. I workout at night time and wanted to ask if Synephrine would keep me from sleeping since you recommend to take the stack preworkout? If yes, what would be the recommended change if anything? Thanks yo.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Austinite if you can help me out bro id appreciate it. I purchased the grams synephrine from the site you posted and they sent me a red micro scoop. on the front it says 10mg is equivalent to 2 red micro scoops. How much would I need about flat vs rounded with a red micros scoop roughly?I would buy a scale but on a college budget at the moment! -_-
> 
> Thanks


 I never purchased a micro scale bc b prohibitive to measure during work. My shipment came with blue scoop. Amazon listed a range based on level VS rounded so I figured it out based on body response. Headache meant I had too many rounded scoops. Didn't take me but a few days to figure it out.  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> Austinite, excellent write up. I workout at night time and wanted to ask if Synephrine would keep me from sleeping since you recommend to take the stack preworkout? If yes, what would be the recommended change if anything? Thanks yo.


Yes, it can keep you from sleeping. I recommend pre-workout. If it keeps you up and you still want to use the stack, you will need to rearrange your workout schedule.

----------


## lee1092

Should I just do 3 flat scoops and assume it is between 10-20mg since yours was about 20 for 3 flat scoops?

----------


## austinite

I know you said you are on a budget, but a scale will cost you 19 to 29 dollars on amazon. You really can't afford that? Your diet has to cost a whole lot more. Just skip a few meals and buy the scale. Guessing games can get you in trouble.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Should I just do 3 flat scoops and assume it is between 10-20mg since yours was about 20 for 3 flat scoops?


It's a guess. You get the idea. Like I said. My body let me know if I was taking too much.  :Smilie:  

Scale is ideal but......

----------


## lee1092

> I know you said you are on a budget, but a scale will cost you 19 to 29 dollars on amazon. You really can't afford that? Your diet has to cost a whole lot more. Just skip a few meals and buy the scale. Guessing games can get you in trouble.


Lmao true I can. Just didn't feel like waiting on it from amazon, trying to prep for my first show

----------


## lee1092

> I know you said you are on a budget, but a scale will cost you 19 to 29 dollars on amazon. You really can't afford that? Your diet has to cost a whole lot more. Just skip a few meals and buy the scale. Guessing games can get you in trouble.


Lmao true I can. Just didn't feel like waiting on it from amazon, trying to prep for my first show

----------


## lee1092

How many scoops are you doing right now girly?

----------


## lee1092

is there a measurement difference between the red and blue scoop?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> is there a measurement difference between the red and blue scoop?


I wouldn't know. I only have a blue scoop. 

U keep asking me u going to upset Dana Lynn. Lol

----------


## lee1092

> I wouldn't know. I only have a blue scoop. 
> 
> U keep asking me u going to upset Dana Lynn. Lol


was asking anyone ha

----------


## base4291ball

Question: You say if taken for 30 days straight take a week off from synephrine... Does that mean take a week off from the stack or continue with the chromium & EGCg and just take off the synephrine?

----------


## austinite

> Question: You say if taken for 30 days straight take a week off from synephrine... Does that mean take a week off from the stack or continue with the chromium & EGCg and just take off the synephrine?


take a week off everything.

----------


## base4291ball

> take a week off everything.


Thanks for your continued input & support! I appreciate it, along with everyone else...

~Base

----------


## kcwebguy

This is great information. I know this thread is old but I wanted to comment and get it bumped for other to see who might benefit from this protocol.

----------


## lee1092

> take a week off everything.


hey, should synephrine be taken even on days off from the gym?

----------


## austinite

> hey, should synephrine be taken even on days off from the gym?


Read the Q/A at the end of the article please.

----------


## billgates

Austinite would you recommend against taking this stack with any of the following:

BCAA
Cialis
Nolvadex 

I am doing PCT currently and the other two I always take before the gym. I can move the timing around if you think they will interfere with each other.

----------


## austinite

Take the stack alone if you want to follow protocol.

----------


## billgates

Okay thank you. I will adjust schedule.

----------


## mark woods

Hi austinite my Q is probably answered so sorry..but the micro scoop which is so important for the synephrine my powder didn't come with one anywhere I can get one I got a digital scales but can't figure it either tks again and great post!

----------


## austinite

> Hi austinite my Q is probably answered so sorry..but the micro scoop which is so important for the synephrine my powder didn't come with one anywhere I can get one I got a digital scales but can't figure it either tks again and great post!


Mark, please use punctuation. I can't make sense of what you're saying.

----------


## mark woods

Haha sorry!! Basically I didn't get a micro scoop with my powder.so do you know how I could get one? I got a digital scales but can't figure out the measurement either.tks

----------


## mark woods

I've just found were to get a micro scoop.you can them on amazon. Tks again

----------


## austinite

Scoops on amazon. Scale usage: see instruction manual or contact manufacturer.

----------


## Lamf77

30 days are up and 5 pounds are gone! My work pants are just a bit looser and I need to tighten up the ol' belt one more notch. One other observation is I am eating less. The desire to ingest large quantities has diminished. Thanks again for this post!

----------


## poizonn

Thanks so much for your time on making this post, it was great and informative, quick questions:

- I'm taking a multi which already contains 200mcg of chromium which is apparently 167% DV, would that be enough?
- Just to double check, It wouldn't be recommended to take any other stimulant right? This replaces pre workout, coffee, etc?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## poizonn

> 30 days are up and 5 pounds are gone! My work pants are just a bit looser and I need to tighten up the ol' belt one more notch. One other observation is I am eating less. The desire to ingest large quantities has diminished. Thanks again for this post!



Do you happen to have a before and after pic?

----------


## NEFLRick

Is it ok to take T3 while using this protocol?

----------


## austinite

no. Adding or removing anything would no longer be the protocol.

----------


## NEFLRick

Okeedokee. Thanks.

----------


## billgates

Austinite, from reading through this thread you say not to take the protocol with food directly, how long do you recommend waiting to eat before and after taking the protocol? Is 30 minutes in each direction enough? I have a lot of food consumption going on around my gym time. Also do you think taking the protocol an hour before the gym will still be effective? Or should I slam it down as I'm walking through the doors of the gym? Thank you in advance sir.

----------


## austinite

> Austinite, from reading through this thread you say not to take the protocol with food directly, how long do you recommend waiting to eat before and after taking the protocol? Is 30 minutes in each direction enough? I have a lot of food consumption going on around my gym time. Also do you think taking the protocol an hour before the gym will still be effective? Or should I slam it down as I'm walking through the doors of the gym? Thank you in advance sir.


1 hour before or 2 hours after.

----------


## billgates

> 1 hour before or 2 hours after.


Sounds good!

----------


## SRL_HEC

Would there be any problem conjoining this stack with T3? I tried asking this in another thread and never got a response. Just wondering if there is anything to worrry about by running both. Thanks!

----------


## austinite

> Would there be any problem conjoining this stack with T3? I tried asking this in another thread and never got a response. Just wondering if there is anything to worrry about by running both. Thanks!


Yes. It would not be the "stack" if you modify it. So don't do it. It's designed to be safe and *Un*modified.

----------


## SRL_HEC

Thanks thats all I needed to hear!

----------


## mark woods

I started this a week ago..I'm cutting so I'm eating very little but my energy levels are great and I'm getting lean tks again!!

----------


## spillybob

placed my order appreciate your insight.

----------


## BigPimpin76

Hey Austin, i have a question.
Is Chromium and Egcg good against insulin resistance?
Thanks in advance

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## austinite

> Hey Austin, i have a question. Is Chromium and Egcg good against insulin resistance? Thanks in advance Sent from my iPad using Forum


chromium, yes.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> chromium, yes.


I have blood work to prove this! After only one month.  :Smilie:

----------


## BigPimpin76

> I have blood work to prove this! After only one month.


Awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## jsam

Great info! Looking forward to my supplements to get in and use in combination with new diet to lower bf% before I think about cycling.

----------


## bigstev

Thoughts on using this stack while bulking to try and keep the fat gain minimal? Or would it work better when cutting? 

Thanks

----------


## austinite

> Thoughts on using this stack while bulking to try and keep the fat gain minimal? Or would it work better when cutting? 
> 
> Thanks


It's designed for cutting at TDEE. It can help with bulking, but that's not what it's designed for.

----------


## sh0plifter

Hello, Austinite!
First, thank you for all the info provided. 
I have only one question: I'm 26, 5'11'', 202 lbs, 20% bf. I gained 40 lbs during last 4 months in the gym and I'd like to cut my BF% now. Should I use your stack or it's better first to stick only with cutting calories and cardio?

----------


## austinite

> Hello, Austinite!
> First, thank you for all the info provided. 
> I have only one question: I'm 26, 5'11'', 202 lbs, 20% bf. I gained 40 lbs during last 4 months in the gym and I'd like to cut my BF% now. Should I use your stack or it's better first to stick only with cutting calories and cardio?


Nutrition is always key. This is a safe stack, even for beginners. Go for it.

----------


## spacemon

Hey austinite, I have read most of this thread and just wanted to thank you for sharing this. I just ordered all the stuff from Amazon even the microscoop. I will be sure to post an update after I start this stack. My cravings are crazy lately after starting TRT so hoping this will help me get things under control a bit.

----------


## spacemon

A quote from the first post.... "I've attached an image of the micro-scoop used for a single dose. I almost laughed when I saw the dose"



I got my micro-scoop today in the mail and laughed! WOW! The 10mg scoop is TINY. Like the size of a BB or maybe even smaller.

----------


## austinite

lol. Yes, it's tiny  :Wink:

----------


## spacemon

Took my first dose this morning. Weighed in at 214.5 lbs. I will report back after a week or two.

----------


## RaginCajun

> lol. Yes, it's tiny


that's what she said!

----------


## kelkel

> that's what she said!


Blasphemy!

Leaving now as I'm lost here.

----------


## FiLL

Great write up austinite, thanks for all the info!

----------


## Doctimus

Looking forward to implementing this into my next cut, especially after how well I reacted to your "feel good" stack. That being said, I'm confused on your statement regarding not doing any more bulking cycles. Are you saying you will just eat at maintenance while trying to gain strength? I'm still fairly small 185 lbs at 5'11 with about 10% bf, but I want to get a little bigger and was under the impression a lean bulk of about 300 cals a day above maint. was the best way to go about that.

----------


## austinite

> Looking forward to implementing this into my next cut, especially after how well I reacted to your "feel good" stack. That being said, I'm confused on your statement regarding not doing any more bulking cycles. Are you saying you will just eat at maintenance while trying to gain strength? I'm still fairly small 185 lbs at 5'11 with about 10% bf, but I want to get a little bigger and was under the impression a lean bulk of about 300 cals a day above maint. was the best way to go about that.


Done bulking. What exactly are you confused about, Doctimus?

----------


## Doctimus

Are you done bulking because you are happy with your size, or have you found a different way to increase size and strength that is as effective as the bulking method?

----------


## Lamf77

Just turned 54 yesterday and also finished my 3rd month. I am down to about 12 pounds since beginning the protocol. So that's about a pound a week; and it is staying off. Overall appetite and craving for crap foods also seems to be diminished.
Gracias for this awesome thread!

----------


## Thefuryan

I think I just found something to try after I finish my ECA stack. Looks very promising! Thanks for the share!



Austinite, I know you say to take this stack alone but I will be doing fasted training since I'm running IF now. 5-10 mins before my training I take 15g of BCAA's, so based on what you've said in previous post, taking it pre-workout would not be best since I'm taking the BCAA's?? Do you think I should not run IF and fasted training while giving this a go since the BCAA's could impact the stack somehow? I just want your opinion. Thanks!

----------


## austinite

Not a fan of IF or fasted training. I don't believe they make a difference in anything whatsoever. 

Again, I recommend the stack alone.

----------


## Pantelis1001

hi Guys,

I am Pantelis 33yo from Greece.

I am interested in Austin`s fat loss protocol allthought i believe that synephrine can not be sent in europe. Do you know any other way to reach this? Will Green tea and chromium work on their own??

Many Thx!

----------


## austinite

Synephrine is the main ingredient. All 3 are required for a synergetic result.

----------


## mark woods

I live in Ireland (europe) and bought it on ebay from Australia for less than 20 euro no problems getting it delivered!

----------


## bigstev

Austinite,

should I take the stack with any food with it? I tried reading a couple of pages but couldn't find anything on it. The last three days I would take it on an empty stomach and hit the gym 20 min later. Halfway through the workout I start feeling like I'm about to throw up. 

Thanks

----------


## austinite

> Austinite,
> 
> should I take the stack with any food with it? I tried reading a couple of pages but couldn't find anything on it. The last three days I would take it on an empty stomach and hit the gym 20 min later. Halfway through the workout I start feeling like I'm about to throw up. 
> 
> Thanks


Best without but should work either way. If empty stomach doesn't make you feel good it's ok to eat something.

----------


## Pantelis1001

Hi, :-)

I would like to ask, How much time do we cycle the fat loss protocol? 

Also could it be used by endurance athletes? I play soccer for example.

Thxx

----------


## Chepre

Hi austinite,
Sry to use this thread. Would you be so nice to upload your daily supplement chart again in your thread "Austinite's Amino Acids, Vitamins, Minerals, Herbs and more" ? Your uploaded pictures in your first post are not displayed anymore.

Thank you

----------


## austinite

> Hi, :-)
> 
> I would like to ask, How much time do we cycle the fat loss protocol? 
> 
> Also could it be used by endurance athletes? I play soccer for example.
> 
> Thxx


Please read the Q & A at the end of the original post your question is answered. 

Yes you can use it as an endurance athlete. Take 1 week break for every month you're on it

----------


## spacemon

> Took my first dose this morning. Weighed in at 214.5 lbs. I will report back after a week or two.


Weighed in at 207 today 18 days later. 7.5 pounds lost. I take my dose in the am after I wake up. I am doing a strict Keto diet coupled with intermittent fasting and the results have been amazing.

----------


## Nij

Powder City now has the entire stack on their site!

----------


## austinite

> Powder City now has the entire stack on their site!


yeah. Even used some of my verbiage. Funny. 

By the way, they resell the same Rhino powders that are pretty much garbage.

----------


## sh0plifter

I'm sorry for potentially stupid questions, but I couldn't find the answers in this thread)
So, it's OK to take creatine along with the stack? Google articles say that it's not a stimulant.

Also, would the following routine be ok?
6 am - getting up
6.05 - protein shake (with water)
7 am -taking the stack
7.30 - start training...

Again, sorry for bothering.

----------


## davidtheman100

Great post

----------


## austinite

> I'm sorry for potentially stupid questions, but I couldn't find the answers in this thread)
> So, it's OK to take creatine along with the stack? Google articles say that it's not a stimulant.
> 
> Also, would the following routine be ok?
> 6 am - getting up
> 6.05 - protein shake (with water)
> 7 am -taking the stack
> 7.30 - start training...
> 
> Again, sorry for bothering.


Yes that's fine.

----------


## sh0plifter

Two weeks gone, and so far I've lost 5.3 lbs. Today my weight is 185 lbs. 
I'm doing carb cycling diet with a calorie deficit of 500 kcal, and 3 trainings per week.
Everything seems great  :Smilie:  Thanks again for your advices.

PS. The only thing that bothers me, and I believe that this is somehow connected with the stack, that in about 1 hour after I take the stack a moderate wish to throw up arises in my stomach... Although, it's not too strong and I don't puke)

----------


## Silex420

What a thread. My stack should be here tomorrow!

I just have a few questions if someone would be able to help me out. 

1- in post 239 Austinite said 


> Only if you are prone to hair loss. Supplement with L-Cysteine. Zinc/copper is water soluble and absorbed fairly quickly on an empty stomach. You will not have issues if they are dosed a couple of hours apart from chromium.


Being I am sadly prone to hair loss I ordered the L-Cysteine, so what dosage of it should I take and when in relation to the stack? And should I order the zinc/copper?

2- Austinite says that the stack should be taken pre workout because the synephrine is quick acting, and that it should also be taken days that you don't work out at the same time. I usually workout at like 3pm, when on lunch, but if I am running or biking I don't till like 7pm. Also on the weekends I will run in the morning at like 10am. 

So the question is- is it ok if I just take the stack in the morning before work at like 8am? I feel like it would be best for me so that it just becomes part of my morning routine and i so dont miss a dosage.

2a- If I do take it in the morning would it still be ok to take my C4 pre workout on days I do weights at 3pm like 3 days a week or do you think that will be too many stimulants?


Sorry if these have been answered I read most of the thread on my phone so I probably missed a few pages.


Thanks Guys!

Silex

----------


## austinite

^ 
1. Whenever.

2. Stack should be taken pre workout for max results. Stack cannot change it's function to accommodate schedules. We need to change our schedules to accommodate stack or use something else. 

2a. No.

Follow the protocol exactly as outlines. Otherwise, I honestly do not recommend this stack. You will end up likely wasting money and time.

----------


## Silex420

OK. Thanks for the help austinite.

----------


## Lifted1

> Powder City now has the entire stack on their site!





> yeah. Even used some of my verbiage. Funny. 
> 
> By the way, they resell the same Rhino powders that are pretty much garbage.


i noticed the same thing and thought it was kinda shady. still ok to order the Synephrine from them?

----------


## austinite

^ It's rhino power. I would pass...

----------


## Lifted1

^ will do. I found this on amazon...is it gtg?
Amazon.com: Synephrine HCl Powder - 20 Grams (0.71 Oz) - 98% Pure - FBA: Health & Personal Care

----------


## Caiazzo

Austinite,

Your forum was suggested to me by a co-worker. And I must say that I have gleaned quite a bit of knowledge from you, and other posters.
I'm a 47 y.o. male, and currently doing an I.F., with weight training 3x a week, and Step Aerobics 2x a week. I also have HBP, and take stuff to control it, and check my pressure daily. Now with that being said, I am also taking the following:
Micronized Creatine
Whey Protein
Tribestan

I purchased the stack (waiting for one item), and plan on starting it when item arrives.

Question #1. With what I have listed above, would like to know what you think and any suggestions on taking the stack?

Question #2. Along with trying to lose fat, trying to gain muscle. Any suggestions on frequency during workout: Low reps with progressive heavy weights or High reps with same weight?

I do look forward to hearing your response, and thank you for real talk, and for being accessible..

----------


## austinite

This stack is not recommended if you suffer high blood pressure due to vessel constriction. 

Please check the training forum for help. This stack does not require any specific training, or any training at all.

----------


## Caiazzo

Truly appreciate your reply, and will do some research...

----------


## Lifted1

> ^ will do. I found this on amazon...is it gtg?
> Amazon.com: Synephrine HCl Powder - 20 Grams (0.71 Oz) - 98% Pure - FBA: Health & Personal Care


never heard back on this aust...could you yay or nay that post or update your original post with a link to a trustworthy place for synephrine please? thanks!

----------


## austinite

> never heard back on this aust...could you yay or nay that post or update your original post with a link to a trustworthy place for synephrine please? thanks!


bad link. Just give me the brand.

----------


## Lifted1

thats weird its gone from amazon. it was Liftmode brand synephrine hcl powder. here's a link to their site which offers a discount code and free shipping.

https://liftmode.com/synephrine-hcl-...0QwaAnN88P8HAQ

----------


## austinite

Not familiar with that one. I think someone posted about it in the first few pages. I'm not sure. Try to find the ones that I posted. I provided links to all products. 

Thanks.

----------


## Pantelis1001

Hi Aust and the other group too.

I found it ok with Egcg and Chromium. Synephrine was a tough job to buy in the European market.
I found this ( http://www.vitabay.co.uk/vitamins_he..._fatbuner.html ) . 

What is your opinion? 30mg of synephrine??

Thx for your time

----------


## austinite

^ Never heard of that. But 30mg is not the protocol so I'd say no. Generally pills mixed with a bunch of other stuff are no good.

----------


## kelkel

Wait, this thread is still going on? People are still fat here? WTF

----------


## deerparkwater

nice I'm going to give this a shot. thanks

----------


## _-KL-_

Just placed an online order for this stack.
Looking forward to running this pre-cycle....  :Smilie: 
THANK YOU!

----------


## broheim

Ordered everything and giving this a go. A quick note: None of the Synephrine links to Amazon or from the first post are working, ended up ordering this: https://liftmode.com/synephrine-hcl-...pure-fblm.html

Coming off a back injury and almost complete inactivity for the last 4 months... ended up with a 30 lb weight gain (and huge strength/cardio loss which is making it so much worse). Anyway, this looks like a great clean/safe option for a guy not physically ready to mess with AS---thanks Austinite, will check in with results when I get some to share. 

And, having read this thread from start to finish... kudos on the superhuman patience as well.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## pfdaxe

Austinite: 

Questions:

1) Are you saying _NOT_ to buy Synephrine from Powder City or was it just their other products? According to their site, it's ran by one of the owners from your original site (Health Supplement Wholesalers) that's no longer in business. If you don't recommend using Powder City, who do you recommend as a replacement to Health Supplement Wholesalers?

2) I know you have discussed about not using a pre-workout with your protocol, but what about using recover after a workout? I tend to use ISO-100 Protein, BCAAs and GAT Muscle Martini for post workout.

3) What about this for Chromium? Looks the same:



Mega Chromium Picolinate (800mcg) Description from GOOD 'N NATURAL 
As a trace mineral, Chromium is an essential nutrient that your body needs every day. The term "trace" means that Chromium is a mineral that's found in the body in very small amounts (less than 5 grams), which may make taking a Chromium supplement especially important. Our Chromium formulas are perfect for vegetarians, and are free of yeast. 


Supplement Facts 
Service Size: 1 tablet
Servings Per Container: 90 
Ingredient Amount % Daily Value** 
Chromium (as Chromium Picolinate) 800mcg 667 

** Percent Daily Value is based on a 2000 calorie diet. Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs.
† Daily Value not established.


Ingredients:
Other ingredients: dicalcium phosphate, vegetable cellulose, vegetable magnesium stearate, silica


Thanks!!

----------


## austinite

1) I already posted what I recommend. Please check the first post, if the links are no longer available, search Google for the brands in mention. I have no other recommendations. 

2) no. Just use it as described. Varying from protocol will no longer be protocol. 

3) Try it. I never used it so I don't know. My recommended brands are listed in my profile page. 

Have a powerful day.

----------


## pfdaxe

> 1) I already posted what I recommend. Please check the first post, if the links are no longer available, search Google for the brands in mention. I have no other recommendations. 
> 
> 2) no. Just use it as described. Varying from protocol will no longer be protocol. 
> 
> 3) Try it. I never used it so I don't know. My recommended brands are listed in my profile page. 
> 
> Have a powerful day.



Thanks for the reply! Much appreciated. 

But rather than a generic "read the first post" answer and "Google" for a brand of Synephrine that is never listed, you should really research another brand or link and update the first page since the Synephrine is no longer available from the company you recommend since the company is no longer around. It may make it easier for others to follow. Just a suggestion. GREAT thread and really enjoyed reading all of it.

Thanks again!

----------


## austinite

> Thanks for the reply! Much appreciated. 
> 
> But rather than a generic "read the first post" answer and "Google" for a brand of Synephrine that is never listed, you should really research another brand or link and update the first page since the Synephrine is no longer available from the company you recommend since the company is no longer around. It may make it easier for others to follow. Just a suggestion. GREAT thread and really enjoyed reading all of it.
> 
> Thanks again!


Really? Do your own research. I've served this thread and other for countless hours helping 1000's of people. I don't get paid for this. I've done a ton of research to get the ingredients and doses right. Do some legwork yourself. 

Products change constantly, and I would be tasked endlessly with finding more and more "applicable" products. If you bothered to read the thread, you will see that several have been mentioned and approved. Something just isn;t right about folks that want to lose weight but are too lazy to read. I'm very annoyed with your post if you have not noticed. 

Have a powerful day.

----------


## pfdaxe

> Really? Do your own research. I've served this thread and other for countless hours helping 1000's of people. I don't get paid for this. I've done a ton of research to get the ingredients and doses right. Do some legwork yourself. 
> 
> Products change constantly, and I would be tasked endlessly with finding more and more "applicable" products. If you bothered to read the thread, you will see that several have been mentioned and approved. Something just isn;t right about folks that want to lose weight but are too lazy to read. I'm very annoyed with your post if you have not noticed. 
> 
> Have a powerful day.



I can tell. I was just pointing out that you are recommending a product and supplying a link that is no longer any good, and since it's _your_ thread, you should at least keep it current. I have no issues reading through 40+ pages (which I did), but when I'm given a generic answer to read first post that isn't current...I get annoyed.

I have no issues doing "leg work" as you call it as I did and found products and links that do work. Just trying to help you out so others don't have to go through so many pages to realize there isn't posted an "approved" link recommended by the OP. I value what you post far more that others. A simple live link would probably solve this.

 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## austinite

No. I am recommending *ingredients*. I offered _brand suggestions_. It's up to YOU to find the brand you prefer, that works. I posted the brands that worked for me. Up to you to find them. I don't care if the links don't exist anymore. 

I have not tested every brand on earth. I can't say with certainty what all brands will do. That, I would think, is common sense. No?

The link name (aka the domain name of the links I posted) ARE the brand. You just have to find them. Good luck and don't post in this thread anymore if you have an issue with the way I run it.

----------


## Pantelis1001

Hi Aust and friends!

I just received the ingredients and i am happy to start the protocol exactly as Aust proposed.
I would like to aks about the syn powder. How to take it? In water for example? Or straight down?

I am 89kg now, in 183 height. I eat 10% below TDEE and my goal is 7% bf (I am now around 16,5)

Thx

----------


## austinite

> Hi Aust and friends!
> 
> I just received the ingredients and i am happy to start the protocol exactly as Aust proposed.
> I would like to aks about the syn powder. How to take it? In water for example? Or straight down?
> 
> I am 89kg now, in 183 height. I eat 10% below TDEE and my goal is 7% bf (I am now around 16,5)
> 
> Thx


you can mix it with water or take it straight. I usually put it in a capsule and swallow. Tastes bad if you take it straight  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pantelis1001

Thx Aust,
You offer us a lot of help!!

Can i ask you what is your opinion about sarms and more specific about gw-50?

Thx in advance...

----------


## austinite

> Thx Aust, You offer us a lot of help!! Can i ask you what is your opinion about sarms and more specific about gw-50? Thx in advance...


 yes but not in this thread.  :Wink:

----------


## khaled_mgsx

loved your fatloss stack

couldn't find Synephrine in my country 

used Chromium Picolinate &EGCG (Green Tea Extract) + my daily fish oil prework out , after 3 weeks I feel the change with sizes
thanks for sharing  :Smilie:  waiting for more

----------


## Pantelis1001

Dear Austinite,

Hi again, 
I would like to aks something about supplements used while on the fat loss protocol.
You answered me before in this thread that nothing can ba stacked with the protocol. Understood. But maybe i used the wrong word "stacked".

I wanted to say "Is there any problem with other suplements used while on the protocol"?
For example, i use B12, D3, Nac, Ubiquinol, Hydrolytes, Creatine and Whey. Is there a problem using them while on the protocol?

Thxxxx :-)

----------


## Papiriqui

Hey Aust do you think this stack would be an issue if taken with a pre workout!? I take consistency BSN NO Xplode since I go to the gym at 5am and I need the wake up lol, just wondering if I'd make me to jittery or probably my heart explode hahaha.

----------


## austinite

It's tested solely. I couldn't say either way. I do not recommend varying from the exact stack.

----------


## Pantelis1001

> It's tested solely. I couldn't say either way. I do not recommend varying from the exact stack.


Dear Austinite,

Hi again, 
I would like to aks something about supplements used while on the fat loss protocol.
You answered me before in this thread that nothing can ba stacked with the protocol. Understood. But maybe i used the wrong word "stacked".

I wanted to say "Is there any problem with other suplements used while on the protocol"?
For example, i use B12, D3, Nac, Ubiquinol, Hydrolytes, Creatine and Whey. Is there a problem using them while on the protocol?

Thxxxx :-)

i have posted this again, sry to the forum, i would be glad if i had your response Austin, Thx a Lot!!!!!

----------


## dirkmcgirk

Can I employ this stack with my t3 at 50mcg a day?

----------


## Ummabeast

Just ordered all the stuff for the stack. 
My question is:
I work over nights, stocking(fairly physical job, nothing too intense most nights). 
I workout after work, go home and sleep. 
Should I take the stack before work? (10pm) or before I go to the gym? (7ish am) will it have any effect on sleep/sleep quality?
Thanks for all your information Aust, can't wait to see results!

----------


## austinite

I only tested this stack as the protocol outlines. I don't recommend adding anything to it and if your schedules are not compatible with the stack timing, I would change schedule or look for another stack that would suit your schedule. 

Take the stack exacyly as outlined. Do not vary from it if you want results as I've tested.

----------


## Ummabeast

> I only tested this stack as the protocol outlines. I don't recommend adding anything to it and if your schedules are not compatible with the stack timing, I would change schedule or look for another stack that would suit your schedule.
> 
> Take the stack exacyly as outlined. Do not vary from it if you want results as I've tested.


Thank you for the speedy answer, much appreciated.

----------


## Codes

Hey Austinite,

I just wanted to say thanks. I came across this post when I was looking to do a cycle last spring and I read your "my first cycle" post and thought I better lower my BF% first.

So I started this protocol back in July/14 and lost about 25lbs since; and I maintained, if not increased, strength & muscle. My diet and exercise had a lot to do with it (I added 30 min cardio, 6 days/week) but I think this helped quite a bit as well. I know starting the cardio at the same time doesn't make for a very good case study lol, sorry.

I made one change, I found the Synephrine wasn't giving me much of a kick, even at high doses (30mg), so I swapped it out with 1MR pre-workout… I found it gave me the extra energy to hit cardio after the weights.

age: 31
Height: 5'11"
Wieght: 185lbs

Cheers

----------


## Khazima

> Hey Austinite,
> 
> I just wanted to say thanks. I came across this post when I was looking to do a cycle last spring and I read your "my first cycle" post and thought I better lower my BF% first.
> 
> So I started this protocol back in July/14 and lost about 25lbs since; and I maintained, if not increased, strength & muscle. My diet and exercise had a lot to do with it (I added 30 min cardio, 6 days/week) but I think this helped quite a bit as well. I know starting the cardio at the same time doesn't make for a very good case study lol, sorry.
> 
> I made one change, I found the Synephrine wasn't giving me much of a kick, even at high doses (30mg), so I swapped it out with 1MR pre-workout… I found it gave me the extra energy to hit cardio after the weights.
> 
> age: 31
> ...


If you read the thread, austinite states that the sole purpose of the synephrine is to have a synergistic effect with the rest of the stack, not to give you energy. Only some reported energy from it.

----------


## EquilibriumZ

> If you read the thread, austinite states that the sole purpose of the synephrine is to have a synergistic effect with the rest of the stack, not to give you energy. Only some reported energy from it.


Not sure if mcg or mg but One night i took 30 mg synephrine, 30 mg yohimbine, 200-300mg caffeine... Danced from 11pm till 3 am non stop, got home at 4 and couldnt sleep till 8am.

I think synephrine does give energy. But then again, i m NOT tolerant to stimulants at all  :Wink:

----------


## Khazima

> Not sure if mcg or mg but One night i took 30 mg synephrine, 30 mg yohimbine, 200-300mg caffeine... Danced from 11pm till 3 am non stop, got home at 4 and couldnt sleep till 8am.
> 
> I think synephrine does give energy. But then again, i m NOT tolerant to stimulants at all


I haven't tried yohimbine personally but I've done 40-50mg doses of synephrine consistently with no effect.

----------


## Codes

^^^Thanks Khazima, I must have missed that point

I think I'll start slowly adding the synephrine back into my stack. I took it out because the 1MR label recommends not to combine with synephrine… but i'll just keep a close eye on my blood pressure.

----------


## godspeed1208

Hi austinite , i've been reading up to about 25 pages so far and have also ordered your stack from amazon and would like to know if taking protein powder shakes after a workout would mean not following your stack or protocol(since we need to take our protein shakes after our workout or it's not needed? Thanks in advance

----------


## Khazima

> Hi austinite , i've been reading up to about 25 pages so far and have also ordered your stack from amazon and would like to know if taking protein powder shakes after a workout would mean not following your stack or protocol(since we need to take our protein shakes after our workout or it's not needed? Thanks in advance


Yes you can eat like normal on it (protein shakes are just liquid food).

----------


## NewBod

Great research and testing! I've been taking green tea extract one a day along with fish oil. I' haven't seen the results that I thought I would. But now I see that I haven't been taking enough EGCG. I'll give this stack a try! Thanks again for the post!

----------


## BimmerGuy

Austinite, I commend your patience. I often read your responses wondering why you even acknowledged the question, as the answer was specifically answered or said it would not be answered in the very first post on the page. I don't know how you stay sane, but thanks for keeping on, keeping on. It makes this board go round.

----------


## Bertuzzi

Oh baby, I'm trying this.... ordering the stuff right now. Thanks for the post.... I'll let you know my results.

----------


## HulkSmash90

Thank you! I am so badly wanting to decrease my BF % am have been struggling with weight since my late teens. I was looking at Clen but I didn't like the sound of it. This seems like a better option!

----------


## IronClydes

I started all of your essential supplements about two months ago as well as DHEA and Pregnenolone. I intend to start your fat loss stack within the week, however, I wanted to be sure that you are directing me to stop the aforementioned supplements?

I am starting a blast in two days and hesitate to stop NAC and the others without verifying this is what you recommend?

225, 6', 33, 15% bf, bench 320, squat 405, dead 465.

----------


## bsh

^^^^ I'd like to know this also... Thx

----------


## Impreza

Hi Austin. Can I I take this stack with my pre workout drink?

----------


## JohnnyJim

I'm... I'm gonna do this. I'm really gonna do it!

----------


## austinite

> I started all of your essential supplements about two months ago as well as DHEA and Pregnenolone. I intend to start your fat loss stack within the week, however, I wanted to be sure that you are directing me to stop the aforementioned supplements?
> 
> I am starting a blast in two days and hesitate to stop NAC and the others without verifying this is what you recommend?
> 
> 225, 6', 33, 15% bf, bench 320, squat 405, dead 465.


NAC, DHEA and pregnenolone are all fine.




> Hi Austin. Can I I take this stack with my pre workout drink?


No.

----------


## scotty51312

Added this to my morning supps last week so breakfast is almost only a handfull of supps lol
BCAA's
5htp
theonine
3 grams of vitamin c
+this stack and I double up and hit the synephrine again pre workout

Great thread great read!

----------


## HakunaMatata

Hey thanks so much for this wonderful information. What really hooked me in was when Brazensol was sharing his progress.

I'm currently : 185lbs, 6'2, body fat = 22%~ , 24y


I want to try this protocol above anything else. I'm sure eating clean on it's own without this protocol may work, but I never seem to have the consistency. I'd be happy to see what you more experienced ladies and gentlemen have to say.

Thanks!

----------


## DieselXTC

I actually signed up just to post a response on this thread. I wanted to let you know how much this has helped me, by following this almost exactly to the letter. This works great for an overweight person who cannot use harder supplements such as Test, I started this exact regiment 6 months ago. My starter weight was 317 lbs, I now weigh 254 lbs. I was able to lose 63 lbs in 6 months.

The only difference for me is that it is impossible to get Synephrine here without ordering it from the states, so what I used was this (Which contains Synephrine):



Again, thank you so much for your advice.

----------


## rocket2247

Took awhile to read all of this. Great stuff. I will try this stack as I'm trying to lose weight. Quick question, I currently am taking ALA, fish oil, BCAA's and also Carnitine. I would imagine I can continue to take those items? The items I assume I should stop taking are a fat burner and test booster that I got from Betancourt Nutrition. Correct?

----------


## austinite

I don''t recommend taking anything at all during this cycle.

----------


## rocket2247

> I don''t recommend taking anything at all during this cycle.


Even the fish oil? What's the reasoning behind not taking the fish oil with this stack?

----------


## austinite

Stims, just don't take any stims. Everything else is fine.

----------


## <AnchorArms

I'm trying to lose what I gained over an injury a while back and am using your stack. I'm def a gym rat and workout daily. I'm currently taking some anti-estrogen, test booster, and CLA to assist in the weight loss. Assuming I should replace my pre-workout with your recommended stack, should I cut or adjust anything else?

Thanks!

re:after post... I just saw your reply to another member to not take anything that isn't stims... 

thanks again!

----------


## loganwolf

I bought Liftmode Synephrine from amazon. The measurement says the scoop is a 0.15cc scoop and one scoop equals 50 mg Synephrine HCI. I don't see your attachment for the scoop size so does the size sound the same? Should I use a scale to get a 20 mg serving or am I reading it all wrong?

----------


## austinite



----------


## lightitup

Just got mine in today, been waiting 3 weeks for it, report back in a month with the results  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

Good luck buddy.  :Smilie:

----------


## Paden5971

Great post. Many thanks, Austinite. I've been sticking to this regiment for 45 days, I'm down 30 lbs. I have a question. I just ran out of the Chromium Picolinate. My vitamin shop only has the 500 mcg capsules in stock. Is it ok to take 2? The previous were 800mcg

----------


## austinite

> Great post. Many thanks, Austinite. I've been sticking to this regiment for 45 days, I'm down 30 lbs. I have a question. I just ran out of the Chromium Picolinate. My vitamin shop only has the 500 mcg capsules in stock. Is it ok to take 2? The previous were 800mcg


Great to hear your feedback Paden. I only tested 800mcg so I can't speak for the 1000mcg dose.

----------


## lightitup

So its been a month I have been taking these supplements and I was not over weight or anything I was just trying to reduce my midsection bulge, but glad to say I did have couple inches drop off my midsection the EGCg is miracle worker with good diet, the chromium in my opinion did not help that much with the sugar cravings i was still eating the odd bowl of captain crunch now and then .....synerphine worked well didn't have any jittery feelings at all, I dropped about 4 pounds which i didn't want to but its ok, now i think I'm gonna start my cycle I'm pretty lean, diet has been stict mostly .........Thanks austinite for your pointers on this thread, I read your beginners thread to cycling if you have time please look at my thread of what I have and don't scream at me LOL as I know your gonna probably gonna say not to mix to many compounds for the first one .....but thats what i have at the moment  :Smilie:

----------


## Equipeeler

Question about Synephrine:
I see the 100g Synephrine HCL bulk powders on amazon for sale. Also, I have found a few other supplements that contain the roper amount of Synephrine but seem to be plant based. I know the bulk powder would probably be the best, but with such a small dose it seems logical to go with capsules with predetermined amounts of the product inside. Most of the capsule forms are bitter orange products. Is there a difference between sources of Synephrine or are any of them fine to use?

----------


## Tpowered

Thank you for the great info

----------


## SoCal91

How does this stack compare to just using Clen ? I also just started Wellbutrin for depression, which is also associated with weight loss and appetite control.

----------


## SpotMe87

just bought all products...looking forward to seeing results

----------


## Xv1d

Had a go with this through January and just got off my 7 day Synephrine break. I'm 6" 88kg, endomorph guesstimate 18% BF, i can see 4 abs but the bottom 2 is a goner  :Stick Out Tongue:  My results have been slim to none, still I am going to give it another try through February, I missed the tip about bioavailability through the fish oil so thats a change this time.

I did notice wanting to get on again after those 7 days, perhaps feeling a bit looser, but I think thats just my mind playing tricks.

----------


## Faacus

Hello guys. start today this protocol and will update the results in a month. I have just a few questions. I have to take it all together once a day? on a full or empty stomach? I thought of taking two hours preworkout with meal. on days off I take it all together for breakfast. ok? it is best to divide the dose in 2 or more assumptions?

----------


## matri.x

Austinite, honestly you are doing just perfect. 

by eperience, Natural green Tea helps alot with weight loss,

----------


## Kenny357

I've been wanting to try this protocol but I erred a little at the vitamin store. I made it home with chromium polynicotinate 200 mcg, EGCG 326.25 mg and synephrine HCL. Do you think it is even worth trying this protocol with what I've purchased? I was thinking of doing 4 of the chromium, 2 of EGCG and 20 mg Synephrine to see how it goes.

----------


## captmarc

Austinite, thanks for this amazing info. I was wondering if "Primaforce 10 mg Syneburn Weight Loss Supplement, 180 Count" on amazon is an approved synephrine product for this stack? I can't post urls yet or I'd give you a direct link. This product comes in pill form. appreciate it man, thank you

----------


## Blazini

Sparked an interest in EGCg. Going to try it alone for a month and see what happens. As always, thanks for the knowledge, Austinite.

----------


## stanman

Started this stack on Monday, I definitely feel more alert after taking and no crash like I get from coffee. Hopefully will see some results soon. Currently eating under TDEE, most days doing HIIT or SIT workouts along with my weight training, which is 6 out of 8 days.

----------


## Mitch535

I just started this stack today as well. You can buy all of these at powder city prepackaged for the month.

----------


## Rossf

Hi there! The past couple of days I have been using this stack, but replacing the synephrine with Alphamine (PES's Thermogenic powder). I am having trouble finding synephrine in Ireland and already had a tub of alphamine waiting to be opened. So far so good, and thanks a lot for the chromium recommendation I feel great since starting it.

Just wondering is it a semi-acceptable substitution or would it be beneficial for me to not finish the tub and order Synephrine internationally? Thanks again.

----------


## nyte103

> Austinite, thanks for this amazing info. I was wondering if "Primaforce 10 mg Syneburn Weight Loss Supplement, 180 Count" on amazon is an approved synephrine product for this stack? I can't post urls yet or I'd give you a direct link. This product comes in pill form. appreciate it man, thank you


I'm looking at the same thing and have the same question. I'm assuming it's the same? Since the label says Synephrine 10mg... austinite seems to be gone from this thread  :Frown: 

Also, (anyone can answer this), this is for fat loss in general right? I haven't started steroids yet. I want to get my BF% down before I do and am thinking of utilizing this protocol. Thanks.

----------


## Couchlock

> I'm looking at the same thing and have the same question. I'm assuming it's the same? Since the label says Synephrine 10mg... austinite seems to be gone from this thread 
> 
> Also, (anyone can answer this), this is for fat loss in general right? I haven't started steroids yet. I want to get my BF% down before I do and am thinking of utilizing this protocol. Thanks.


Nice writeup

Wal-Mart has mega T with 60mg ecg 90cnt for $10

----------


## nyte103

Alright so I found _Synephrine HCL_ on eBay (couldn't find it on Amazon other than the one mentioned above). It was $36 for 50g so it should last me a while - hopefully it's legit... don't see why it wouldn't be.

And I found austinite's recommended _NOW Foods EGCg_ and _Nature's Bounty Chromium Picolante_ on Amazon.

I'll keep you guys posted.

I'm 5'11" 195 lbs BF probably around 20~25% - Want to get down to 8-10%

I used to be heavier and have been stuck carrying this weight/fat for a few years now so I'm really hoping this protocol will give me the boost I need. Will also be eating around -20% TDEE.

Haven't done any cycles before and want to get my BF% down so I can better avoid the side effects

----------


## nyte103

I don't know if Austinite will be back soon, but I was just wondering if any of these ingredients are stimulants? Anyone knowledgeable can answer obviously.

Vitamin D-3
Zinc
Selenium
Saw Palmetto Extract
Phytosterols
Stinging Nettle Root Extract
Quercetin
Turmeric Root Extract
Pumpkin Seed Oil
Lycopene
Green Tea Extract
Pomegranate Extract
Natural Trans-Resveratol
Flax Seed Lignan Extract

They're in a supplement I take for prostate. Also would it be bad to take 750mg of EGCG?

----------


## Couchlock

> I don't know if Austinite will be back soon, but I was just wondering if any of these ingredients are stimulants? Anyone knowledgeable can answer obviously.
> 
> Vitamin D-3
> Zinc
> Selenium
> Saw Palmetto Extract
> Phytosterols
> Stinging Nettle Root Extract
> Quercetin
> ...


Green tea extract is usually standardized egcg

----------


## Richard Cabeza

Not sure if this has been answered way too many posts to read through, but being that ephedrine is stronger than synephrine, could i just add chromium to my eca stack and reap the benefits, there's already the synergistic properties of both the caffeine and ephedrine and it sounds like the chromium would add a major benefit to an eca stack 

Any thoughts on this?

----------


## PTROIDE

where i can find Synephrine on europe?

----------


## hollowedzeus

> where i can find Synephrine on europe?


I found some from Brazil on eBay which were a bit sketchy... you might be better searching for "citrus aurantium" or bitter orange extract... this is the ingredient that synepherine is derived from I believe. Try and find out what % of citrus auramantium is synephrine... if it doesn't state it is usually 4%... so a 150mg citrus silabolin capsule could potentially be 6mg synephrine.

I managed to get a hold of capsules and powder on eBay. But I can't speak for the quality of them.... 

They smell and taste like cigarette butts

----------


## PTROIDE

do you know the brand YAMAMOTO NUTRITION? i can order this brand they have this sup Syne CAPS, 1 cap have 100mg Citrus Aurantium and 10mg is synephrine

----------


## hollowedzeus

> do you know the brand YAMAMOTO NUTRITION? i can order this brand they have this sup Syne CAPS, 1 cap have 100mg Citrus Aurantium and 10mg is synephrine


I've never heard of them... I'm quite new myself maybe someone else has. It's easy to find in America but I'm from the UK and I'm guessing you are too... It's a nightmare to get over here. The only places I found looked really sketchy. That site doesn't look too bad. I would go for it but supplements are always a risk. You never know what you're getting in it.

I didn't find synepherine to do a whole lot for me. I found it constantly lowered my blood pressure. And while I can't prove it was the synephrine, my blood pressure lowered to 70/35 whilst on it. And no that's not a typo.

So be careful man. I don't take it a whole lot.

----------


## Seamac

All items to be delivered today. Curious to see how well it works.

----------


## PTROIDE

delete

----------


## PTROIDE

Hello austinite or someone, can tell if my source of synephrine is a good source? here in europe i only found this form:

*Citrus Aurantium 330mg wich 6% is synephrine* about 20mg of synephrine, i dont know if its a good source 1 week using and i dont feel anything...

----------


## strelokx

Maybe just a stupid question but can you still Gain muscle mass while on this /using this stack? I mean like with a high protein diet? Taking care on not abusing carbs and fats (candys and trash food) or is just a waste of time and money?

----------


## fb2tn

I've looked everywhere for the Synephrine HCL and have about given up . . . anybody had any luck with it?

----------


## All live matter

> All items to be delivered today. Curious to see how well it works.


Curious if you found Synephrine powder of just one of the pre-workouts that contain it?

----------


## mxbrewski

Yes, I PM'ed you where I ordered from.

----------


## mxbrewski

> I've looked everywhere for the Synephrine HCL and have about given up . . . anybody had any luck with it?


Yes, I PM'ed you with where I ordered from

----------


## PTROIDE

i dont found already synephrine in europe -.-

chromium picolinate should be take along the day with meals or all dose before workout?

----------


## DarthYoda

I’ve been on this protocol for a few weeks now and I can already tell a difference. Pants feel a little looser and it seems I have less bloat as well.

----------


## Beetlegeuse

I started it a few weeks ago as well. I don't own a scale (for people) but I can tell I'm losing belly fat. The thing is, I'm a bicycle junkie, and I usually cycle (road and mountain) several thousand miles a year. But I had supraspinatus and SLAP tears surgically mended last December so I was in rehab and limited upper body use all winter and until early April. Then late last month I had a severe attack of sciatica and could barely walk for two weeks. And I have not reduced intake one iota so I should have been gaining body fat, not losing it.

But I did amend Austenite's recipe ever so slightly. Several years ago I got interested in the effects of Chromium Nicotinate (polynicotinate), so that's what I've been using instead of Chromium Picolinate. I have read in a couple of places that this was a silly thing to do because the picolinate variety has an extremely superior bio-availablity, but I plan to try the nicotinate variety for one bottle, then switch compare its efficacy to the picolinate variety.

I also bought both the synephrine and the green tea extract in loose powder form, which led to me having my first experience with stuffing gel-caps. I didn't happen to have any capsules lying around labeled by their size to give me a reference, and I didn't want to buy capsules that were so large they'd be difficult to swallow, so I took a shot in the dark and bought size 0.

I don't have much trouble swallowing large capsules but I figured it was better to buy too small rather than too large,l at least until I got the size thing figured out. Turns out I so underestimated my ability to get a pill down that the next ones I order will be size 000. I know going in I won't be able to get nearly so many 000s down in one swallow as I can size 0s, but 0s turned out to be too damn small for the green tea extract.

The extract I bought is 51% EGCG, so it takes 1200-mg of the powder I bought to get Austenite's 600-mg of EGCG. And even if I compress the powder, all I can get in a size 0 capsule is 400-mg. So I find myself stuffing three size 0 gel-caps for every day I'm on Austenite's plan. Fill, compress, and fill again, then repeat for the other half of the capsule. Yeah, it's that tight of a fit. But the internal volume of a 000 is a little more than twice that of a 0, so I could get by stuffing one less capsule a day.


To back up one of Austenite's statements, if you didn't buy loose synephrine powder, you wouldn't believe what a tiny amount 10-mg is. My powder is 30% synephrine, so I need 33.3 grains of _Citrus aurantium_ extract to make 10-mg of synephrine.

And I measure using the scales from my firearms reloading gear because it's graduated to the tenth of a grain, which is 0.0065 grams. So I have to convert Austenite's grams to my scale's grains. Even once I'd tested my tolerance and went to the full 20-mg dose, that still was a ridiculously small amount.

20-mg of syneprine = 66.6-mg of _Citrus aurantium_ extract = 1.029 grains

One point oh two nine grains. Call it an even one grain.

The grain is the oldest surviving measurement of weight, dating back all the way to ancient Egypt, where it was set equal to the weight of -- guess what -- one grain of wheat. They probably counted out some large number, like a thousand grains of wheat (there wasn't much else to do for entertainment back in those days anyway) to get an average weight of a single grain.

I just weighed a 1992 penny and it came in at 38.6 grains. So 66.6-mg of extract weighs 1/38th of what a penny does. Incredibly small dose. A full month's worth of synephrine weighs less than a penny.

The first time I tried the full 20-mg dose, I felt a little of what Austenite was warning against overdosing with this stuff. It felt like a niacin rush but without the skin flush. I'm thinking if you took a big hit it probably would be pretty unpleasant.

Nonetheless, I couldn't leave well enough alone. In fact, part of my reason for buying loose powder was so I could adjust the dose. After a week of a 1 gram dose I went up by 0.1 grains for three days until I got to 1.3 grains. I haven't felt the need to increase it any more, but after I take a few days off, I drop back down to 1.0 grains and stairstep back up to 1.3.

But obviously a grain of EGCG comes nowhere near close to filling up a size 0 gel-cap.

And I'm seeing zero side effects. I've tried the ECA stack a couple of times and always came to undesirable side effects before I got any benefit from it, so this is working tons better for me than the ECA.

Both the synephrine and the green tea extract are organic and somewhat moist, so they're also a little sticky to work with. So my method has gravitated toward something that limits the powders contacting my skin as much as possible. I'm using a pretty small plastic funnel to get the powders into the gel-caps. And one of the ceramic sticks on my crock stick knife sharpener is a nice, snug fit into the capsules, so that's what I use to compress the extract so I can manage to get 400-mg in a single size 0 cap. But the act of tamping the powder invariably causes a little of it to squirt out and get on my fingers. Which then get sticky.

It probably takes me a minute per capsule so 10 days-worth of EGCG caps takes a good half hour to stuff.

It probably was cheaper to buy synephrine and EGCG in loose form but if you have no plan to tinker with the dosage, and if you don't want to spend time stuffing capsules, and don't want to be bothered with the mess, you probably would prefer the pre-made stuff.

----------


## aflames

> I've looked everywhere for the Synephrine HCL and have about given up . . . anybody had any luck with it?


Ditto. Can someone send/PM me a working link to good Synephrine HCL powder?

----------


## pksc

I bought mine from liftmode.com


> Ditto. Can someone send/PM me a working link to good Synephrine HCL powder?


Sent from my G using Tapatalk

----------


## pksc

Is it okay if I take green tea extract powder with juice to cover bitter taste?

Sent from my G using Tapatalk

----------


## titans2857

Great info, will give it a try later.

----------


## stamos

I'm having a tough time finding Synephrine by itself anywhere. 

Can I use Ephedrine in place of Synephrine for this stack and expect similar results?

Cheers.

----------


## darktime

Great thread. Thanks  :Smilie: 
(Edit : sorry mods, just realised i bumped this out the grave... my bad!)

----------


## Couchlockd

> Great thread. Thanks 
> (Edit : sorry mods, just realised i bumped this out the grave... my bad!)


It's ok, this is a thread worth bumping from time to time 

BTW, have you considered a banana of some type as your avatar?

----------


## Beetlegeuse

> Great thread. Thanks 
> (Edit : sorry mods, just realised i bumped this out the grave... my bad!)


No blood no foul. Not bad timing, actually, because Austenite is back with us now, and it's good that his formula should be made known to newcomers, especially now that he can field questions again.




> ...BTW, have you considered a banana of some type as your avatar?


Brilliant idea! And I could change my screen name to bananajuice.

----------


## Couchlockd

Free to use

----------


## FiLL

Hey all,

Any Aussies managed to get Synephrine? seem a bit harder to find, especially the recommended product.

Cheers!

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Hey all,
> 
> Any Aussies managed to get Synephrine? seem a bit harder to find, especially the recommended product.
> 
> Cheers!


Try googling orange bitters extract

----------


## FiLL

> Try googling orange bitters extract



Thanks man, appreciate it.



Do you, or does anyone know if this would suffice for Synephrine?


https://au.iherb.com/pr/primaforce-s...capsules/56650

Cheers

----------


## PTROIDE

Hello, this stack still a good stack for fat loss in 2020? or we have another good options?

----------


## 3093Andrew

Has anyone heard of Synephrine causing a false positive on drug tests? I was doing some really and I saw a few say it will show positive on a urinalysis

----------


## IronClydes

> *
> Understanding Fat:*
> 
> Did you know that your fat cells remain with you forever? That's right. They don't magically disappear, they don't turn into muscle and they don't burn away. When you lose fat-weight, you're actually shrinking the fat cells. That's it. Fat cells are there to stay, in your stomach, arms, thighs, etc... So now you understand the concept. We are working on shrinking fat cells here. There are no more fat cells to accumulate. Only expansion and shrinkage. There are 2 stages of accumulating fat cells, in the womb, and one last time during puberty. After that we're done accumulating. This is mainly why I made the decision to put an end to bulking cycles a while back. 
> 
> *My Experience:*
> 
> I've been on this protocol for a little over a month from the date of this post. I am pleased with my experience. This is while eating at TDEE, not under. I'm doing basic maintenance calories. I've been supplementing with green tea for a while, but haven't taken mega-doses until this experiment. Chromium was never in my diet, so that's new to me. Finally, Synephrine is also new to me. 
> 
> ...


Can this protocol be applied before an a.m. faster pre-workout.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tovarasu

Careful when supplementing with EGCG is is know to cause liver damaged, especially when taken on an empty stomach.

----------

